# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Γεώργιος Εξπρές [Georgios Express - Roi Baudoin]

## fcuk

Αλλο ενα πλοιο θρυλος νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το τιμησουμε και αυτο γραφοντας κατι γι'αυτο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τα πήγε παρα πολύ καλά στην Γραμμή παροναξίας αν υπάχει φώτο να το θυμηθούμε και κάποιος να μας θυμίσει ποιές χρονιές ήταν στην γραμμή αυτή.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κατσε να τα παρουμε απο την αρχη. Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε για λογιαριασμο της RMT στα ναυπηγεια Cockerill-Ougree S.A., με hull number 828. Kαθελκυστηκε στις 13-2-1965, και παραδοθηκε τον Ιουνιο της ιδιας χρονιας. Ξεκινησε ταξιδια μεταξυ Oostende-Dover. Τον Ιουλιο του 182, παροπλιζεται στο Dover. Τον Αυγουστο και Σεπτεμβρη της επομενης χρονιας, ναυλωθηκε απο την Αγγλικη Sealink, για ταξιδια μεταξυ Dover-Calais. To Δεκεμβρη του 1982, παροπλιζεται στην Oostende. To Απριλη του 1983, αγοραστηκε απο τον Κωνσταντινο (?) Βεντουρη, και ξεκινησε απο εκει με το ονομα Γεωργιος Β. και προορισμο τον Πειραια τον Ιουνιο. Μετονομαστηκε Γεωργιος Express, και δρομολογηθηκε στις Κυκλαδες μετα απο μικρης εκτασης μετασκευη. Το 1995, παροπλιστηκε, μετα την χρεοκοπια του Βαγγελη Βεντουρη. Ομως, το 2000 εμφανιστηκε να κανει ενδοκυκλαδιτικα επιδοτουμενα δρομολογια. Παροπλιστηκε λογω ηλικιας το 2001, και εκτοτε ειναι παροπλισμενος στα ναυπηγεια Σαββα στην Ελευσινα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ και ένας από αυτούς ήταν, είναι και θα είναι για πάντα το "Γεώργιος Εξπρες"  για μας ή "Roi Baudoin" για τους φίλους μας τους Βέλγους. 
Εδώ στη Σύρο, τον Μάρτη του 1999 στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του δρομολόγια μετά από μια μεγάλη περίοδο παροπλισμού από τον Οκτώβριο του 1995.
Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Roi Baudoin,* ''Ως ευ παρέστης!!!''*.* 

Να σε ευχαριστήσουμε για την υπέροχη φώτο, ενός πράγματι αξέχαστου πλοίου, και ...καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε Roi Baudoin σε ευχαριστούμε που θυμίζεις πλοία που έχουτν γράψει την δική τους ιστορία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φωτογραφία που ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα των ημερών. Το υπέροχο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου τον Μάρτιο του 1999 για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δροομολόγια, ύστερα από 45 μήνες παροπλισμού.
Σήμερα, παραμένει σκοτεινό και έρημο στην Ελευσίνα και μακάρι να μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι για να ξαναταξιδέψει και να γλυτώσει τη μοίρα της αδελφής του.

Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Μια φορά, δε θυμάμαι ημερομηνία (πρέπει να ήταν 80-90), είχε έρθει με πολλή φουρτούνα στη Νάξο και όπως προσπαθούσε να δέσει, τα κύματα έσπασαν τον καταπέλτη! Δεν μπόρεσε να δέσει και έφυγε χωρίς καταπέλτη για τη Σύρο, όπου και έδεσε. Όταν κόπασε ο αέρας ήρθαν και ανέσυραν τον καταπέλτη, που νομίζω ζύγιζε 60 τόνους (?).

----------


## capten4

edo , stin tino to 1995....

t.p (48).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από το βιβλίο του Ian Collard "Coastal Shipping - The Twinlight Years" η παρακάτω εικόνα με φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας RMT "Belgium State Marine" για τη γραμμή  Harwich-Ostend. Το πλοίο είναι ο θρύλος "Roi Baudoin".

Roi Baudoin.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στα Φλαμανδικα σημαινει Regie Voor Maritime Transport. Στα Γαλλικα ελαφρως παραλλαγμενο Regie des Transports Maritimes. Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν τι ειναι τα RMT...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εισιτηριο του Γεωργιος Εξπρες το 1994

----------


## apollo_express

Μήπως έχει κάποιος τη φωτογραφία που είναι το "Γεωργιος Εξπρες" και το "Απόλλων Εξπρες" δεμένα και τα δύο στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. Πρέπει να ήταν διαφημιστικό ή της εταιρίας ή της Νάξου, γιατί σε μία γωνία νομίζω ότι γράφει: Naxos Island.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από τις φωτογραφίες και τα φυλλάδια που έχω στη διάθεσή μου, ευχαρίστως να βάλω ότι το καλύτερο. Το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, θα το ψάξω να το βρω.

----------


## nautikos

Το καμαρι στεκει ακομα ορθιο στα Βλυχα Ελευσινας. Παρατημενο εδω και πολλα χρονια εχει ''θαψει'' φερυ και φερυ! Ως ποτε ομως? Τουλαχιστον υπαρχει ακομα, ωστε καθε θαυμαστης του να το καμαρωνει απο κοντα. Να και μια φωτο του.

gex.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καταπληκτική η παραπάνω φωτογραφία του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" από την Ελευσίνα. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον Nautiko.
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να πάει κανείς στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας για να το δει. Απλά, όποιος πάει από στεριά να προσέξει τα σκυλιά που μπορεί να συναντήσει εκεί. Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από τη Βλύχα το καλοκαίρι του 2006. 
Ίσως, θα έπρεπε συμβολικά να πηγαίναμε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα στη Βλύχα. Για να αποτίσουμε φόρο τιμής σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους εν ζωή θρύλους της ακτοπλοΐας μας....
Στον Nautiko (και ας είναι υποδεέστερη της δικής του). 

Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, αλλα δεν δεχομαι τον ορο υποδεεστερη :Very Happy: . Ειναι πολυ καλη, αλλωστε πως να μην ειναι αν κρινουμε απο το ''περιεχομενο'' της!

Οντως στα λημερια εκεινα υπαρχει πολυ σκυλολόι, αλλα οπως και να εχει μαλλον με αυτοκινητο θα παει καποιος μεχρι εκει (με τα ποδια βολτα απο την Ελευσινα δεν παιζει...), οποτε και θα εχει ενα καταφυγιο στις δυσκολες στιγμες... :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εμείς, λοιπόν, πήγαμε με αυτοκίνητο. Όταν όμως φθάσαμε, παρασυρμένοι από την απίστευτη εικόνα να έχουμε το "θρύλο" απέναντί μας, ξεφύγαμε από το αυτοκίνητο. Και τότε ήρθαν τα σκυλιά. Αλλά, ευτυχώς, ο ιδιοκτήτης τους τα συγκράτησε. Από αυτή τη μοναδική στιγμή της συνάντησης με το "Roi Baudoin" στην ταπεινή Γλύφα Ελευσίνας και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Ένας βασιλιάς στην Γλύφα, αλλά, ευτυχώς, ακόμα ζωντανός. 
"Είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί στη σκηνή, σαν Rock συγκρότημα......."
Στο ίδιο το "Roi Baudoin", τον αξάχαστο Ούγκο Πράτ (δημιουργό του ναυτικού ήρωα Corto Maltese) και τον Jolly Roger. Όλοι τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας και της περιπέτειας που μόνο αυτή μπορεί να δώσει ... Και με την ευχή οι "εργάτες" της πλώρης του να ξαναμαζέψουν κάποια στιγμή τις άγκυρες του και να μπορέσουμε έτσι να ξεκινήσουμε όλοι μαζί για ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα.

Γεώργιος Εξπρές (Γλύφα).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα ήθελα με την σειρά μου, μιας και είναι η ημέρα του Γεώργιος Εξπρές,
να σας αφιερώσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του που τράβηξα σήμερα το πρωί.  :Very Happy:  

GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο κόλπος των Θαυμάτων, σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Και το "οικόσημο" του βαποριού που στόλιζε - και υποθέτω ακόμη στολίζει - μια από τις βάρκες του πλοίου.

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους που θα ήθελαν να το δούν με κάποιο τρόπο να διασώζεται.

city of poros1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εχω ακουσει οτι οταν παροπλιστηκε, ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση. Τωρα ομως, επειδη μαλλονν, "βουτανε" πραγματα απο εκει πανω διαφοροι, δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο πλεον... Κριμα... Πολυ κριμα....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η μόνη λύση, νομίζω, για το βαπόρι θα ήταν να γυρίσει στο Βέλγιο και να γίνει πλωτό μουσείο. Ούτως ή άλλως, είναι το μόνο από τα θρυλικά βέλγικα που βρίσκεται ακόμα εν ζωή.
To our belgian friends:
I think the only solution for the preservation of "Georgios Express" could be the return to Belgium for being floating Museum. The majority of the classical ferries built in Belgium have already been cut. "Paola" does not exist, so why not a floating museum "Roi Baudoin"; It's a crazy idea, but .....

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baudouin" on the shipyard Cockerill in Hoboken Antwerp.
A view on the Bar and the snack-bar, also on the pullman deck.


RB werf plaatsen v mast.jpg

R.B.-34.jpg

R.B.-31.jpg

R.B.-36.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

WOW! Roi without the funnel, near complection!! Excellent photo Arne!!! It makes me sad to see this photo, as I have seen her at Elefsina. I have heard she is not in a good shape anymore inside, as they have taken a lot of things from her. She used to be in great condition when retired....

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια εποχή που οι μετοχές των εταιρειών πηγαινοέρχονται από μέρα σε μέρα, υπάρχουν κάποιοι παραδοσιακοί εφοπλιστές που σέβονται το όνομα που φέρει το καράβι τους. Πόσο περισσότερο όταν είναι το καράβι που τους καθιέρωσε στα σκτοπλοικά δρώμενα.

Είναι προς τιμή του καπτα Κωστα Βεντούρη που επιμένει στο να κρατάει το καράβι του μακρυά από τα διαλυτήρια. 
Αναρωτιέμαι σε 20 χρόνια ποιός θα κρατήσει με τέτοια επιμονή τα γερασμένα Highspeed 1-2-3κλπ...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Roi Baudoin, που το σκάλισες αυτό?? Είναι εξαιρετικό, καλογραμμένο, καυστικό και με γνώση του αντικειμένου...... Θα σε λυπήσω όμως αν σου πω ότι η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι αυτά που γράφει το άρθρο ισχύει ακόμη και σήμερα και μάλιστα χειροτερεύει κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο.... Ευτυχώς λίγοι παλαιοί εφοπλιστές υπάρχουν ακόμη που πονάνε και αγαπούν τα πλοία που τους καταξιώσαν. Το σχόλιο του Ellinis είναι 
συγκεκριμένο μεν, αλλά στην ίδια κατεύθυνση μετο δικό μου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω σχεδον στα παντα με οσα γραφει το αρθρο.Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω κανεναν και με απολυτη συναισθηση του τι λεω,εχοντας μεγαλο σεβασμο στην παλια Strintzis Lines για την εξαιρετικη κατασταση,τη συνεπεια και τη καθαριοτητα που ειχαν τα πλοια της,θα πω οτι ηταν απαραδεκτη στο θεμα του Κεφαλληνια.Ενα πλοιο που ηταν συμβολο της και συμβολο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας,που την εκανε παντοδυναμη,που ηταν ελληνικης ναυπηγισης και το ειχε δικο της απο νεοτευκτο οχι μονο θα επρεπε,αλλα εχει υποχρεωση να το φερει πισω απο την Τανζανια και να το βαλει ως εκθεμα στη Σαμη.Θα μου πειτε οτι δεν υπαρχει η Strintzis Lines τωρα...Στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο τους αυτοι που τη δημιουργησαν ειναι εν ζωη και χρηματα εχουν...Θα μπορουσαν λοιπον να το φερουν πισω ως ελαχιστο φορο τιμης σε οτι προσφερε σε αυτους,στο νησι,στους επιβατες του και στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια.Δυστυχως αυτη τη στιγμη,αν το πλοιο υπαρχει ακομα στην τανζανια ειναι σε τοσο κακη κατασταση που μου φαινεται αδυνατον να γυρισει...Παντα ομως πιστευουμε σε θαυματα...

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλε  Αpollo express  εχεις δικιο για την ωραια φωτο που υπηρχε στο πλοιο και νομιζω οτι εγραφε ΝΑΧΟS TOURS.
Επισης καλα τα λες και για τον καταπελτη του πλοιου.Εφυγε απο το πλοιο κοντα στο φαναρι με βορια 9αρι. Σε δυο μερες ηρθαν ο καπετανιος (ο μεγαλος Μιχαλης Δεναξας) ο υπαρχος (Μιχαλης Κουργιαλης)και συνεργειο δυτων για να τη βρουν ομως δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Την ανεσυρε μετα απο λιγο καιρο τυχαια με τα δυχτια της μια τοπικη ανεμοτρατα.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αλλη μια του φωτογραφια απο τουριστικο οδηγο για τα νησια της Ελλαδος με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες στην Ιο

skan 6132.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κάθε φωτογραφία ενός ωραίου πλοίου είναι σημαντική και ευχαριστούμε.
Απλά, η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι από τον Μέριχα της Κύθνου, τραβηγμένη, πιθανόν, το 1993 όταν το Γεώργιος Εξπρές έκανε το δρομολόγιο των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων. Μπορεί, όμως, να είναι και από άλλη χρονιά, διότι κατά καιρούς εξυπηρετούσε τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

----------


## nautikos

Το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* ειναι ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου ακτοπλοικα πλοια και σημαινει πολλα για μενα. Καιρο ηθελα να κανω ενα μοντελο αυτου του ''θρυλου'' της ακτοπλοιας, μια και ειναι ενα πλοιο πολυ ομορφο, ενα ποσταλι μιας εποχης που περασε οριστικα.

Τελικα το κατασκευασα, ειναι ισως το καλυτερο μοντελο πλοιου που εκανα ως τωρα, παντως ειναι το πιο λεπτομερες. Και οχι μονο οσον αφορα την γενικη ομοιοτητα, αλλα και πολλες μικροτερες λεπτομερειες καθως και μια πληρως επιχειρησιακη γεφυρα (με ρανταρ, τιμονι, χειριστηρια, επαναληπτη πυξιδας κ.α). Θα κανω συντομα ποστ καποιες εικονες απο τα παραπανω.

Παρακατω μια φωτο του μοντελου μου αφιερωμενη στον _κ.Βεντουρη_ που επιμενει να το κραταει ακομα ζωντανο, στον συνονοματο του και λατρη του πλοιου _Roi Baudouin_ και σε ολους τους καραβολατρες και μη που το ταξιδεψαν και το αγαπησαν!

gex3.jpg
(Πατηστε πανω στη φωτο ωστε να τη δειτε σε μεγαλη αναλυση 4173x2244, αξιζει !! )

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τι να σου πούμε τώρα φίλε;
Είναι υπέροχο, ολοζώντανο και μοναδικό. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και προσωπικά και εκ μέρους όλων προκαταβολικά.
Είναι σαν να βρισκόμαστε επάνω του και να ταξιδεύουμε, όπως παλιά, για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα.
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια. Οπως ειχα πει στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εχω κανει και τη γεφυρα του, με πολλα οργανα και χειριστηρια που λειτουργουν κανονικα! Μου εφαγε κατι παραπανω σε χρονο, αλλα η αισθηση που σου δινει ειναι αλλη... Ειδικα για εμενα που προτιμω να χειριζω το βαπορι απο μεσα και οχι απο ψηλα. :Very Happy: 

fd2.jpg
_Με τα χειριστηρια στο φουλ, πλεουμε και παλι! Οι ενδειξεις των χειριστηριων ειναι ακριβως αυτες που εχει και το αληθινο._ 

fd3.jpg
_Αποψη της γεφυρας απο πρυμα._

fd5.jpg
_Η θεα απο την αριστερη βαρδιολα._ 

fd4.jpg
_Λεπτομερεια των ενδειξεων στην ΑΡ βαρδιολα κατα το προσαναποδα._

fd1.jpg
_Με ενα ζεστο καφε, μια καταπληκτικη πλωρη και τον καιρο φρεσκαρισμενο στη μασκα, ξεκιναμε και παλι το ταξιδι με το Γεωργιο στο Αιγαιο._

----------


## Leo

> ...................._Με ενα ζεστο καφε, μια καταπληκτικη πλωρη και τον καιρο φρεσκαρισμενο στη μασκα, ξεκιναμε και παλι το ταξιδι με το Γεωργιο στο Αιγαιο._


Ναυτικέεε ....  Ναυτικέεε.... έχουμε και μια ηλικία ε? Ο πρωϊνός μου καφές στην Γέφυρα του Γεώργιος Εξπρές σήμερα. Που μυαλό για δουλειά? Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου, αυτό μόνο.... Οι εικόνες μιλάνε μόνες τους, ας πουν τα υπόλοιπα οι άλλοι. Οh! καλέ μου φίλε Roi τί σου έκανε αυτό το παιδί? :-D

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απίστευτο!!!!!!!

Ότι και να πει κανείς είναι λίγο.
Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ταξιδεύει για την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου (μέσω Δυτικών Κυκλάδων).
Πλοίαρχος ο Στέλιος ο Βιτσαράς.
Κυματισμός μεγάλος.
Επιβάτες, λίγοι και εκλεκτοί.
Και εμείς, φυσικά, στη γέφυρα με ένα φλυτζάνι ζεστό καφέ.

Ναυτικέ, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ (και πάλι).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι πλέον έχουμε περάσει σε μια άλλη διάσταση (σχεδόν τρισδιάστατη), λόγω του φίλου Ναυτικού.
Από την άλλη υπάρχουν πολλοί εκλεκτοί φίλοι που θυμούνται απίστευτα περιστατικά από τη θαλασσινή ζωή του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Προσωπικά, μπορώ να συμβάλλω με φωτογραφίες του καραβιού, οι οποίες θα δείξουν (για μία ακόμα φορά) ότι η δουλειά του Ναυτικού είναι πραγματικά καταπληκτική.
Μπορούμε, λοιπόν, να συνδυάσουμε την καταπληκτική δουλειά του φίλου Ναυτικού, τις διηγήσεις ανθρώπων που αγάπησαν το καράβι αυτό και δέθηκαν μαζί τους και κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες που έχουμε συγκεντρώσει. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι πολύ καλό. Θα προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο.
Το περιστατικό, πάντως, με τον πλοίαρχο Στέλιο Βιτσαρά, είναι πραγματικό.
Το καράβι να ταξιδεύει για Δωδεκάνησσα με 9+ Μποφώρ, και ο μοναδικός πλοίαρχος να ζητά μόνο "ένα τσάϊ".
Ότι το καλύτερο.

----------


## nautikos

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας για τα καλα λογια και χαιρομαι που σας αρεσει το μοντελο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι για το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* εβαλα ολα τα δυνατα μου, ξοδεψα αρκετο χρονο και το εκανα με την ψυχη μου γιατι αυτο το πλοιο ειναι σημαντικο για μενα και του χρωστουσα αυτη την τιμη.

Οπως λεει και ο αγαπητος Roi, εχουμε περασει πλεον μονο σε εικονικη πραγματικοτητα, αφου τετοια ποσταλια σχεδον δεν υπαρχουν ουτε και θα υπαρξουν ξανα στο Αιγαιο. Το παρηγορο ειναι οτι το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι ακομα ζει και μπορουμε να το καμαρωνουμε καμια φορα και απο κοντα. Κατι ειναι και αυτο για εμας τους καραβολατρες.

Αν θελετε καποιο αλλο screenshot του *Γεωργιος*, πχ την πλωρη την πρυμνη, τα ντεκ κτλ πειτε μου και ευχαριστως να το ανεβασω.

----------


## Kalloni

Ναυτικε φοβερο αλλα αυτη η τιμονιερα ητανε του Ερμη. Το γεωργιος ειχε ποιο παλια μπρουτζινη κατασκευη

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ναυτικέ, εννοείται ότι θέλουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερα.
Ανυπομονούμε να δούμε όσο περισσότερα γίνεται.
Επικοινώνησα και ανακοίνωσα τις παραπάνω δημιουργίες και σε άτομα που αγαπούν πολύ το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", αλλά δεν έχουν πολύ καλή σχέση με την Τεχνολογία και το Internet. Χάρηκαν πάρα πολύ και υποσχέθηκαν να βοηθήσουν και αυτοί όσο μπορούν, ώστε να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.
Φίλοι του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε.

Για αρχή, λοιπόν, σας μεταφέρω τους πλοιάρχους που πέρασαν από τη γέφυρα του θρυλικού βέλγικου θαλασσοβάπορου, όπως μου τους μετέφερε κάποιος από τους πιο πιστούς φίλους του πρώην "Roi Baudoin".
Έχουμε και λέμε:
- Κώστας Κουράτολος ήταν ο πλοίαρχος που το όνομά του αναφερόταν και στα σχετικά σχέδια του πλοίου)
- Χριστόφορος Κοτσαμπάς (1984)
- Μιχάλης Δεναξάς (1985-1987)
- Γεράσιμος Γιακουμίδης (για λίγο)
- Νίκος Νομικός (για λίγο)
- Μιχάλης Δεναξάς
- Γεράσιμος Γιακουμίδης ((Απρίλιος 1987-Απρίλιος 1988)
- Κυριάκος (Κούλης) Μαστροκόλιας (από τον Απρίλιο του 1988 έως τον Ιούνιο του 1989, με κάποιες μικρές διακοπές)
- Θοδωρής Μαθιουδάκης (σε διάφορες φάσεις, όπως Μάιος 1988, Μάρτιος 1989, Ιούνιος 1984, αλλά και Νοέμβριος 1993)
- Σπύρος Θηραίος (έως τον Μάϊο του 1991)
- Αντώνης Κρητικός (Μάϊος 1991-Οκτώβριος 1991)
- Γιώργος Δαρζέντας (Μάϊος 1992-Ιούνιος 1993)
- Γιώργος Κολυδάς (κάποιους μήνες του 1993 και επιστροφή στο τέλος του 1994 και είναι αυτός που το ταξίδεψε μέχρι τον πρώτο παροπλισμό του, τον Οκτώβριο του 1995).
- Στέλιος Βιτσαράς (από τον Δεκέμβριο του 1993 έως τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1994, και ίσως και λίγο πιο πριν)

- Συμεών Μάρκου (από τον Ιανουάριο του 1999 έως τον δεύτερο παροπλισμό του, τον Οκτώβριο του 2000)

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι από τη γέφυρά του έχει περάσει για ένα μήνα περίπου και ο αξεπέραστος πλοίαρχος, όσον αφορά τον αριθμό πλοίων που έχει καπετανέψει, ο Καπετάν Σιδερής Μαμίδης. 

Φυσικά η καταγραφή των παραπάνω στοιχείων είναι πρόχειρη, αλλά μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με τη συνδρομή όλων.
Ελάτε να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.

Και να το θυμηθούμε σε μια φωτογραφία που θυμίζει πολύ τις δημιουργίες του φίλου Ναυτικού. Ανάμεσα Σέριφο-Σίφνο, την άνοιξη του 1999 και έπειτα από ένα τόσο μακροχρόνιο παροπλισμό.
Την αφιερώνουμε σε όλους όσους το καπετάνεψαν (κάποιοι, μάλιστα έχουν φύγειο και από τη ζωή), στον Καπετάν Κώστα το Βεντούρη και τον Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη που το κράτησαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, στον Ναυτικό, σε όλους όσους το αγαπούν και, για να μην το ξεχάσουμε, στον Jolly Roger ......

ΓΕΏΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΈΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλη η φωτο φιλε Roi! Επισης η καταγραφη που εκανες μονο προχειρη δεν ειναι... Πολυ καλη και ενημερωτικη! Οσα για screenshot συντομα θα ανεβασω και αλλα, αφου σας αρεσουν.

Φιλε Roi, σχετικα με την τιμονιερα που λεει ο Kalloni τι εχεις να μας πεις σαν ειδικος? Γιατι εγω νομιζω οτι ηταν σαν του Μπαρι αλλα μπορει να μπερδευομαι...

ΥΓ Λιγοι ασχετο αλλα παρατηρησα στο nick σου λειπει ενα *u* αφου το σωστο ειναι *Roi Baudouin*.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για την τιμονιέρα θα ερωτηθεί ο πιο ειδικός από εμένα (για να είμαστε απόλυτα ακριβείς). Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι ο φίλος Kalloni έχει δίκιο.
Για το nickname έχεις απόλυτα δίκιο ότι λείπει το u. Απλά, ξεχάτηκε στην αρχή και μετά έμεινε έτσι.
Θα ήθελα να τονίσω για μια ακόμα φορά, ότιο οι οι ιστορίες και τα βιώματα που υπάρχουν για αυτό το βαπόρι δεν έχουν τελειωμό, οπότε ο καθένας καλό είναι να πει κάτι για αυτό το καράβι.
Ακολουθούν δύο φωτογραφίες. Η πρώτη είναι το ονομά του, όπως φωτιζόταν από τον απογευματινό ήλιο του Πειραιά τον Αύγουστο του 1995. Η δεύτερη είναι εν πλω από ένα ταξίδι την άνοιξη του 1999.

ONOMA.jpg

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μια ακόμα εικόνα από τα ταξίδια μας με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Ταξίδια μαγικά και ονειρεμένα.
Αφιερωμένα σε όλους.

Εν πλω toujours.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θυμάται κανείς ποια χρονιά ήταν που του έπεσε ο καταπέλτης πίσω ?

----------


## Kalloni

Ρε ναυτικε ακουσε μας και λιγο. Μπρουτζινη τιμονιερα ειχε. Ουτε αυτοματο ουτε εμερτζενσυ χειριστηριο τιμονιου. Σε αντιθεση με τον Ερμη (συγγνωμη Μπαρι) που ειχε αλλη τιμονιερα με την πυξιδα και τα μπουτονακια τα εμερτζενσυ δεξια αριστερα.  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Μπάρι" είχε ένα μικρό τιμινάκι, δώρο από το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ". Λέγεται ότι οι Ινδοί μδιαλυτές το έστειλαν πίσω από την Ινδία, κατόπιν παράκλησης του περιοδικού.
Για το "Γεώργιος" ισχύει ότι λέει ο Kalloni.
Για τον καταπέλτη θα ρωτήσω, αλλά θυμάμαι το περιστατικό με το "Golden Vergina" στο λιμάνι της Πάρου, όταν το "Γεώργιος" άνοιξε μία τρύπα με τον καταπέλτη του στο πλάϊ του "Golden Vergina".
Συμπληρώνοντας το περιστατικό με τον Στέλιο Βιτσαρά και το ταξίδι με τα έντεκα μποφώρ να πούμε, κατόπιν καλύτερης ενημέρωσης, ότι ο θρυλικός πλοίαρχος μέσα στα κύματα των 11 μποφώρ ζήτησε:
"'Ενα τσάϊ και γραμμή".

----------


## nautikos

> Ρε ναυτικε ακουσε μας και λιγο.


Ενταξει φιλε δεν ειπε κανενας οτι δε σε ακουω :Very Happy: . Για να το λες θα ξερεις, ευχαριστουμε για την πληροφορηση. Αμα ειχες να μας δωσεις και καμια φωτο της επιμαχης τιμονιερας θα ησουν αρχοντας :Very Happy: !

Οπως λεει και ο Roi, το τιμονι στο Μπαρι το εκανε δωρο το περιοδικο Εφοπλιστης. Ο λογος ηταν να αντικατασταθει το original (απλης ομολογουμενως σχεδιασης και καλαισθησιας) τιμονι του με ενα ξυλινο πιο ναυτικο και ταιριαστο για το πλοιο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μετά τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 ακολούθησε μια δύσκολη περίοδος για το πλοίο, αλλά και για τους φίλους του πλοίου.
Ο παροπλισμός ξεκίνησε από το κεντρικό λιμάνι, μετά πήγε στον προλιμένα, στη συνέχεια στο Νέο Ικόνιο, μετά ξαναγύρισε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι, ακολούθως στη Σαλαμίνα και μετά από πολλές περιπέτειες κατέληξε στη Σύρα για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά.
Το παροπλισμένο πλοίο, όπως θα έλεγε και ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις "... είναι καημός, πολύ πικρός".
Σε αυτήν την μακριά περίοδο, κάποια στιγμή ξαναγύρισε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι γύρω στα 1997 προκειμένου να ξαναταξιδέψει. Η προσπάθεια δεν πέτυχε και χρειάστηκε να περιμένει άλλα δυο χρόνια μέχρι να λύσει τους κάβους για ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο.
Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι από από αυτήν την προσωρινή επιστροφή του 1997.
Αφιερώνεται στο ίδιο το "Roi Baudouin", τον Corto Maltese, τον Ugo Pratt και τον Jolly Roger......

ΓΕΏΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΈΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καταπέλτης έπεσε στη θάλασσα στη Νάξο το 1985, επί Δεναξά.
Γύρισε, όπως γύρισε, στον Πειραιά και εκεί άλλαξε καταπέλτη.
Η πληροφορία αυτή δόθηκε από τον Jolly Roger και σας τη μεταφέρω με χαρά. Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να παίζω το ρόλο του μεσάζοντα ανάμεσα στο FORUM και σε ανθρώπους που αγάπησαν πάρα πολύ αυτό το βαπόρι και, απλά, δεν έχουν ή δεν θέλουν να έχουν σχέση με την τεχνολογία και το INTERNET.
Οποιαδήποτε απορία θα μεταφέρεται σε αυτούς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στη γέφυρα είχε τιμόνι κανονικό μεγάλο (ξύλινο με μεταλλικά ελάσματα). Στη γέφυρα είχε τον κλασικό τηλέγραφο.
Στην  βαρδιόλα είχε μόνο χειριστήριο για το προπελάκι.
Η "Πριγκίπισσα" είχε μικρό τιμόνι (σαν αυτοκινήτου), το οποίο αντικαταστάθηκε με το ξύλινο μικρό του "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".
Την φοβερή φωτογραφία με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και τον "Απόλλωνα" να συναντιούνται πρύμνη με πρύμνη στη Νάξο την είχε τραβήξει ένα παλικάρι από το γνωστό πρακτορείο της Νάξου και υπήρχε κάδρο της στο πλοίο. 
Όλα τα παραπάνω τα μεταφέρω ως ένας απλός μεσάζοντας.

Παρακάτω μια δική μου φωτογραφία της πλώρης.

Η πλώρη του Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Απο το ιδιο σχεδον και μια δικη μου να κοιταει τον καθρεφτη:mrgreen:

ge1.jpg

Και μερικες αεροπλανικες:mrgreen: ληψεις...

ge2.jpg

ge3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τι να λέμε τώρα...Καταπληκτική δουλειά ! ! !

----------


## nautikos

Μολις παρατηρησα οτι μου ''εσπασε'' το τζαμι της αριστερης βαρδιολας...:mrgreen: Αν εχεις αν ασχοληθεις με εκατονταδες αντικειμενα στο μοντελο, ολο και κατι ξεχνας...

----------


## apollo_express

> Ο καταπέλτης έπεσε στη θάλασσα στη Νάξο το 1985, επί Δεναξά.
> Γύρισε, όπως γύρισε, *στον Πειραιά* και εκεί άλλαξε καταπέλτη.
> Η πληροφορία αυτή δόθηκε από τον Jolly Roger και σας τη μεταφέρω με χαρά. Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να παίζω το ρόλο του μεσάζοντα ανάμεσα στο FORUM και σε ανθρώπους που αγάπησαν πάρα πολύ αυτό το βαπόρι και, απλά, δεν έχουν ή δεν θέλουν να έχουν σχέση με την τεχνολογία και το INTERNET.
> Οποιαδήποτε απορία θα μεταφέρεται σε αυτούς.


Κάποιοι γνωστοί μου, που ήταν μέσα, μου είχαν πει ότι πήγε στη Σύρο και όχι στον Πειραιά, βέβαια δεν το θυμάμαι καλά και θα ξαναρωτήσω.

----------


## karystos

Το αδελφό BARI EXPRESS είχε νομίζω δυό τιμονιέρες. Μία την κανονική και μία στην αριστερή πλευρά της γέφυρας που κοίταζε κατά πίσω. Κι οι δυό ήταν σαν αυτοκινήτου με δύο ακτίνες. Η ξύλινη αγοράστηκε από το Γιουσουρουμ κι η αντικατάσταη έγινε κυρίως χάρη στον τότε ύπαρχο καπτα Νίκο Πανουργιά, που δεν μπορούσε κι αυτός να βλέπει εκείνη την άναυτη ρόδα, νομίζω το χειμώνα του 1997, όταν τα δύο αδέλφια ήταν δεμένα για ένα μήνα, δίπλα δίπλα στην Ηετώνεια Ακτή. Η ρόδα είχε επάνω δύο μεταλικά ταμπελάκια, το ένα έγραφε "BARI EXPRESS" και το άλλο "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ". Μάλιστα χρειάστηκε να γίνει και κάποια πατέντα από τους μηχανικούς για να ταιριάξει πάνω στην τιμονιέρα. Έγινε πράγματι προσπάθεια να διασωθεί, αλλά απέτυχε επειδή το πλοίο πήγε με τις μηχανές του στην Ινδία, οπότε χρειαζόταν και τιμόνι και βέβαια κανένας δεν καθόταν να αλλάξει ρόδα σε ένα πλοίο που πάει για σκραπ. Έγινε παράκληση και στον broker να μεσολαβήσει στους Ινδούς για να το στείλουν πίσω αλλά αυτός άλλη σκοτούρα δεν είχε παρά να ασχολείται με το τιμόνι του BARI EXPRESS.

----------


## karystos

Τρεις κακές φωτογραφίες για την ιστορία. Η γέφυρα του BARI, το ξύλινο τιμόνι που δεν σώθηκε και τα δύο αδέλφια στον Πειραιά το Δεκέμβριο του 1996.


ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΒΑΡΙ.jpg

BARI+GEORGIOS.jpg

GEFYRA BARI.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το βαπορι σε ληψεις που δυσκολα θα δουμε σε πραγματικες φωτογραφιες  :Very Happy: 

ge01.jpg

gr02.jpg

ge03.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

great model of a great ship Harris. Thanks to share it with us :Wink: 

Lucas

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά για τον καταπέλτη είχε κάνει προσπάθεια να ανοίξει στην Σύρο Νομίζω δεν άνοιγε και εν πλω ανοιξε και έπεσε στην Θάλλασα με αποτέλεσμα να επιστρέψει Περαιά χωρίς καταπέλτη  αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη πάντα . 
Το μόνο που θυμάμαι σίγουρα είναι το πλοίο στον Πειραιά  χωρίς καταπέλτη με ένα πρσωρινό όσπου να τοποθετηθεί ο καινούριος.
Ευχαριστώ όλους του φίλους που μας βοηθούν να θυμηθούμε παλιές ιστορίες που για μας εμάς έχουν ιδαίτερη σημασία  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τρεις κακές φωτογραφίες για την ιστορία. Η γέφυρα του BARI, το ξύλινο τιμόνι που δεν σώθηκε και τα δύο αδέλφια στον Πειραιά το Δεκέμβριο του 1996.


Θεωρώ περιττό να επαναλάβω τους ίδιους επαίνους για τα απίθανα screenshots του *nautikos* ή για τις υπέροχες φώτο του *Roi Baudoin*.

Θα ήθελα όμως να σταθώ στις τρεις πραγματικά ''ιστορικές'' φωτογραφίες (και καθόλου κακές) που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος *karystos*. 
Ειδικά μάλιστα μετά από όσα είχαμε διαβάσει για το περίφημο ξύλινο τιμόνι, χωρίς να το έχουμε δει.

Και οι τρεις μοναδικές. Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia, είναι σημαντικές και έχουν μεγάλη συναισθηματική αξία.
Μάλιστα, σε λίγο καιρό πιθανόν να έχουμε φωτογραφίες και από τον Jolly Roger. Δεν νομίζω ότιο χρειάζεται να πούμε περισσότερα για αυτό.
Και θα αναζητήσουμε, επίσης, την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του φίλου από τη Νάξο με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και τον "Απόλλωνα".
Είμαστε όλοι στη φάση της αναζήτησης.
Και μετά, ο φίλος Espresso Venezia θα βελτιώσει ή θα μεταποιήσει καλλιτεχνικά τις καλύτερες από αυτές.
Ο δρόμος είναι ακόμα πολύ μακρύς. Ευτυχώς.

----------


## karystos

Για σύγκριση η γέφυρα και η τιμονιέρα του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

GEFYRA GEORGIOS 1.JPG

TIMONI GEORGIOS EX.JPG

----------


## nautikos

Μπραβο φιλε μου, μια τετοια φωτο περιμεναμε να δουμε, σ'ευχαριστουμε! Φαινονται πλεον καλα οι διαφορες των δυο γεφυρων, οσον αφορα κυριως την τιμονιερα. Στην πρωτη φωτο εχεις κανει φανταζομαι κατι σαν κολαζ, γιατι ο γωνιοδεικτης πηδαλιου κατω δεξια μαλλον δεν κολλαει καπου. 

Και μια φωτο (ας πουμε...) απο μενα:mrgreen:. Οι διαστασεις αυτου του πλοιου προσδιδουν στο πλοιο ενα φοβερο σουλουπι!

ge (19).jpg

----------


## nautikos

Για να δουμε και μια απο πρυμνη. Στροφη με πηδαλιο 15 δεξια και ολο το δρομο!

ScreenShot00287.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

Σχετικα με τον καταπελτη του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ να σας περιγραψω πως ακριβως εγινε επειδη ειμουν παρων σε ολο το συμβαν. Πλοιαρχος ηταν ο Μιχαλης Δεναξας (αργοτερα απχιπλοιαρχος της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ)και υπαρχος ο Μιχαλης Κουργιαλης. Το πλοιο ερχοταν με8-9 μποφωρ καθαρο βορρια .Στο φαναρι περιπου ανοιξαν το καταπελτη οπως γινοταν τοτε για να ετοιμασουν τους καβους.Ο κυμματισμος ηταν παρα πολυ μεγαλος με αποτελεσμα να σπασουν πρωτα τα συρματοσχοινα και στο επομενο κυμμα να σπασουν και οι αλυσιδες και να κρατηθη πια ο καταπελτης ,διπλωμενοσ μεσα στη θαλασσα απο τους μεντεσεδες. Αυτο για λιγα λεπτα μεχρι που εφυγε τελειως. Ετσι αποφασισε ο καπεταν Μιχαλης και πηγε στη ΣΥΡΟ στις εγκαταστασεις του Νεωριου ,πρωτα για να ξεφορτωση επιβατες και οχηματα με προχειρο καταπελτη και μετα για να κλεισουν τη πρυμη για να παη Πειραια.
Σε μερικες μερες ηρθε στη Ναξο ο καπετανιος με κλιμακιο δυτων για να βρουν το καπελτη.Εψαχναν 3-4 μερες αλλα τιποτα. Μετα απο 3-4 μηνες αν θυμαμαι καλα βρεθηκε απο τοπικη ανεμοτρατα και ανελκυστηκε μετα απο μερικες μερες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Naxos που μας βοηθάς να θυμηθούμε ιστορίες με ιδαίτερηα αξία .

----------


## Leo

> ...............υπαρχος ο Μιχαλης Κουργιαλης.............


Μήπως κάποιος απο το φορουμ γνωρίζει που βρίσκεται τώρα ο καπταν Μιχάλης?

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baoudouin" at the ship yard "Cockerill" Hoboken-Antwerp in 1965.
Special for all Creece ship-friend's... Regards, Arne

----------


## nautikos

Magnificent photos Arne!Thank you for sharing.

Καταπληκτικες και σπανιες φωτο αναμφιβολα. Στην πρωτη διακρινεται και το πλωριο τιμονακι που ειχε το πλοιο.

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλε LEO ο καπεταν Μιχαλης Κουργιαλης ειναι πια στεριανος μετα τη διαλυση της VSL. Eιχε καταστηματα στη Θηρα και τωρα ξερω οτι εχει καταστημα στη Κανιγγος με αρτοσκευασματα

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριτώ φίλε NAXOS θα προσπαθήσω να τον εντοπίσω  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να παραθέσω κάτι που το θεωρώ σημαντικό, παρά το ότι δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". 
Τα γραφεία της Ventouris Sea Lines της οδού Αιτωλικού με τις χαρακτηριστικές εικόνες των πλοίων της.
Από το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" φαινόταν μόνο ένα κομμάτι της εικόνας (προφανώς κάτι θα είχε πάθει το άλλο και δεν το είχαν αντικαταστήσει). Εδώ βλέπουμε εικόνες από άλλα Βεντουρόπλοια ("Απόλλων Εξπρές", "Σίφνος Εξπρές", "Παναγία Τήνου" και ένα κομμάτι από το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας).

VSL.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Αφου λοιπον ειδαμε πολλες και καλες φωτο, διαφορα screenshots, παμε να δουμε και ενα βιντεo. Γεωργιος Εξπρες σε δραση!

----------


## μιχαλης79

απλα ο καλυτερος... συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακολουθεί κάτι που το θυμούνται όλοι όσοι είχαν ταξιδέψει μαζί του.
Το σχέδιό του ως "Roi Baudouin". Ηταν πάνω από τη σκάλα που κατέβαινε προς τις θέσεις αεροπορικού τύπου (από το επάνω deck).
Πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που κάθονταν και το καμάρωναν. 
Special dedicated to Arne.

ΣΧEΔΙΟ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Ακολουθεί κάτι που το θυμούνται όλοι όσοι είχαν ταξιδέψει μαζί του........Πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που κάθονταν και το καμάρωναν.


Αν το θυμομαστε λεει...Να 'ξερες τι σημαινει για μενα αυτο το σχεδιο... Οριστε και μια φωτο του κλιμακοστασιου οπου και βρισκοταν.

ge.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ναυτικέ, πολύ ωραία η παραπάνω φωτογραφία.
Και ο αγαπημένος φεγγίτης του πλοίου .......
Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.
Στη μακριά δοκιμασία του παροπλισμού πέρασε και από τη Σαλαμίνα (πρέπει να είναι στα 1997, μετά την προσωρινή επανοδό του στο κεντρικό λιμάνι).
Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή, διότι είναι τραβηγμένη αργά το απόγευμα από το καραβάκι για τη Σαλαμίνα.  

Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές στη Σαλαμίνα.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να βάλω και εγώ μια πρόσφατη; Δυστυχώς δεν είναι πολύ καλή :Sad: 
Snow.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.


Σε ποιο ακριβως σημειο ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτο, γιατι για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν μου ''καθεται'' καλα για Σαλαμινα :Very Happy: . Με μπερδευει ισως το φοντο, ιδιως αυτα τα ψηλα βουνα και το νταμαρι.

Παρεπιπτοντως στην πρυμνη του φορτηγου αριστερα, διακρινεται στο βαθος μια παροπλισμενη τορπιλακατος γερμανικου τυπου *Jaguar*.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.
Όπως ερχόμαστε από Πειραιά με το καραβάκι πριν να φτάσουμε στο Καματερό. Εκεί κοντά ήταν δεμένο και το "Παναγία Παξών" για χρόνια.
Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" δεν έμεινε για πολύ καιρό στη Σαλαμίνα. Για αυτό έβαλα τη φωτογραφία.
Στα δέκα χρόνια που πάω στη Σαλαμίνα με το καραβάκι έχω δει απίστευτα πράγματα. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε κάποια από αυτά. 
Όταν πηγαίναμε παλιά οι εκπλήξεις ήταν πολλές και οι συναντήσεις με πλοία αγαπημένα αρκετά συχνές. Σήμερα, οι εκπλήξεις είναι λιγότερες, αλλά ευτυχώς ποτέ δεν λείπουν. 
Αυτό, βέβαια, που πάντα λέγαμε ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε ήταν η ακτοπλοΐκή σύνδεση του Πειραιά με την Ελευσίνα. Καταλαβαίνετε τι θα βλέπαμε πριν από μια δεκαετία και λιγότερο.

----------


## nautikos

> Αυτό, βέβαια, που πάντα λέγαμε ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε ήταν η ακτοπλοΐκή σύνδεση του Πειραιά με την Ελευσίνα. Καταλαβαίνετε τι θα βλέπαμε πριν από μια δεκαετία και λιγότερο.


Καλα εκει ειναι που θα ξεσαλωναμε τελειως :Very Happy: . Αλλα σιγουρα θα υπηρχε η καχυποψια πολλων συνεπιβατων αν μας βλεπαν να φωτογραφιζουμε, γιατι και καλα θα περνουσαμε απο την ευρυτερη περιοχη του Ναυσταθμου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι μία από τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", διά χειρός φυσικά του ανεπανάληπτου κυρίου Κουρούπη.
Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στον κάβο Τάμελο της Τζιάς, σημαιοστολισμένο και πανέμορφο.
Και, βέβαια, με τα σινιάλα της VENTOURIS FERRIES στa πλαϊνά του.
Το πλοίο είναι γεμάτο κόσμο, εικόνα συνηθισμένη κατά την τότε χρυσή περίοδο των ταξιδιών του. Η μέρα πρέπει να είναι ημέρα γιορτής, για αυτό το πλοίο είναι σημαιοστολισμένο (πιθανόν Δεκαπενταύγουστος).
Φυσικά, αυτή η φωτογραφία δεν είναι πολύ καλή (πρόκειται για φωτογράφηση ενός κάδρου), αλλά θα επανέλθουμε σύντομα με μια καλύτερη απόδοση της (εκτός εάν την έχει και την ανεβάσει κάποιος από τους καλούς μας φίλους).
Στον φίλο NAXOS.

Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές στον Τάμελο.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Α ρε εποχες και πλοια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Οταν η βολτα στο καταστρωμα ηταν εμπειρια ζωης και οι επιβατες φτανανε μεχρι και τον πλωριο ιστο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όταν αλλάζουν οι εποχές, αλλάζει και η νοοτροπία των ανθρώπων, αλλάζουν και τα πλοία.
Κάποτε το ταξίδι με το πλόίο ήταν εμπειρία, βίωμα και απόλαυση.
Σήμερα, για τους περισσότερους μετράει η ταχύτητα (ευτυχώς, όχι για όλους).
Το καράβι αυτό μετέφερε τότε έναν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό επιβατών (ας μην το γράψουμε για προφανείς λόγους) και οι επιβάτες αυτοί απολάμβαναν το ταξίδι. Όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν και τότε παράπονα, αλλά ήταν κατά πολύ λιγότερα σε σχέση με αν έβαζες σήμερα τον ίδιο μεγάλο αριθμό επιβατών σε ένα ανάλογο πλοίο.
Αυτό που έχει χαθεί για τους περισσότερους είναι η διάθεση της απόλαυσης.
Να αφεθείς στην απόλαυση του ταξιδιού (χωρίς χρονόμετρα).

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΟΣΤΑΛΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΩ ΛΑΔΙ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΙΑ
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ROI BAUDOIN KAI TO NAYTIKO

IMG_0015.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ωραια ευχαριστουμε για την αφιερωση :Very Happy: . Χαριτολογωντας, στην συγκεκριμενη φωτο πηγαινει και η φραση (λιγο τροποποιημενη...) ''απο τα τρια το μεσαιο το ομορφοτερο...." :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου και για την αφιέρωση και για την πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
Και σαλπάρουμε για τη Σύρα, όπως παλιά.
Από Πάρο για Σύρο κάπου την άνοιξη του 1999.
Ο Ναυτικός στη γέφυρα, εγώ στην κόντρα γέφυρα και ο φίλος NAXOS ας διαλέξει πού προτιμά να βρίσκεται.
Προσθέτω ότι εκείνη την ωραία εποχή για να πάμε από τη Σίφνο στον Πειραιά, προτιμούσαμε να πάρουμε το "Γεώργιος", να πάμε στην Πάρο και από εκεί με κάποιο από τα πλοία των Αγαπητών για Πειραιά.

Σαλπάρουμε για τη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Νεος ειμαι σε αυτα τα πραγματα δεν μπορεσα να κατεβασω φωτογραφια αλλα αν πατε στο google earth (38 μοιρες 02' 34 N - 23 μοιρες 31' 30 Ε) μηπως βλεπουμε αυτο για το οποιο συζηταμε η μοιαζει τοσο πολυ...

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο για το οποιο μιλαμε ειναι αυτο που δειχνει το βελος στην παρακατω φωτο.

ge.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Ακριβως!!! Και βεβαια ναυτικε για να εντοπισω το πλοιο με βοθησαν τρομερα τα 3d μοντελα που εχεις φτιαξει γιατι δεν ηξερα καθολου την περιοχη και πηγαινα στα τυφλα. Παντος παρολο που οι φωτογραφιες του earth google παλαιοτερες μπορει κανεις να δει ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα.

----------


## parianos

τι θα κανει ο Βεντουρης με αυτο το πλοιο? Γιατι το κραταει?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι κάποιες πιθανές απαντήσεις στο ένα από τα δύο ερωτήματα έχουν δοθεί σε προηγούμενες αναφορές στο θέμα αυτό.
Η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση, φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει σχέση με στενά οικονομικά κριτήρια. Ίσως, πάντως, να υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρουμε.
Οι πιο πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι όσο ζει ο Καπετάν Κώστας θα κρατήσει το βαπόρι, όσο τουλάχιστον μπορεί. Έχει το όνομα του πατέρα του, αποτελεί σύμβολο για την εταιρεία, υπάρχει συναισθηματικό δέσιμο. Κάτι από όλα αυτά. Πάντως, από το τέλος του 2000 το βαπόρι κρατιέται ακόμα στη ζωή. Τουλάχιστον, για επτά χρόνια το βαπόρι κρατήθηκε. Και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## Rocinante

Το βαπορι ειναι πολλα χρονια παροπλησμενο και δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει θετικη εξελιξη. Το μονο που μενει ειναι να μαζευτουμε ολοι να το απαγαγουμε και να το αυτοβυθισουμε καπου στο Αιγαιο. Ετσι απλως θα κοιμηθει  ησυχα γιατι φοβαμε οτι συντομα θα εχει βιαιο τελος. Παρεπιπτοντως το απογευμα αναθεμα την ωρα ενιωσα την περιεργεια να δω στο earth google ποια ειναι αυτα τα μερη που ονομαζονται Aliaga και Alang. Το aliaga βρισκεται στις ακτες  του Αιγαιου ΝΔ της μυτηλινης. Ειναι ενα αθλιο μερος. Εκει ομως που σοκαριστικα ηταν στο Alang. Σε μια ακτη χιλιομετρων βρισκεται η κολαση. Εκατοταδες πανεμορφα σκαρια περιμενουν υπομονετικα να κοματιαστουν. Ειδα και πολλα επιβατικα. Το εκλεισα αμεσως. Δεν ηθελα να αναγνωρισω κατι γνωστο.Γιαυτο λεω καλλιτερα δεν ειναι το georgios express η παλαιοτερα το Παναγια Τηνου να ξαπλωνουν ηρεμα σε καποιο βυθο ακεραια παρεα με τα ψαρια. Θα μου πειτε οτι αυτα ειναι τρελες και οτι ακομα και ενα "αχρηστο" για καποιους σκαφος εχει πολυ μεταλλο ισον κερδη.Εδω πηγαν και πουλησαν για μεταλλο το ΕΛΛΗ. Δεν θα θελατε ομως να ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι σκέψεις σου είναι πολύ σημαντικές.
Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα να υπήρχε μία κάλυτερη προοπτική.
Έστω και ουτοπικά κάποιοι είχαν προσπαθήσει να διερευνήσουν, πριν από χρόνια, αν οι Βέλγοι είχαν διάθεση να το πάρουν πίσω για Ναυτικό Μουσείο. Τότε, τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα για ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα.
Αυτό που άλλαξε από τότε είναι ότι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είναι μόνο καράβι που επιζεί από τα θρυλικά εκείνα βέλγικα. Ίσως, μία στο εκατομμύριο να μπορούσε να σωζόταν και να ξαναέπαιρνε το όνομα "Roi Baudouin".
Σε σχέση με το Alang, υπάρχει ένα εξαιρετικό ντοκυμαντέρ του Peter Knego για την περιοχή αυτή και τα διαλυτήρια πλοίων.

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι το εχω δει. Χιλιαδες φτωχοι εργατες για ενα κομματι ψωμι σε αθλιες συνθηκες. Αν τωρα το πλοιο επιστρεψει εκει που γεννηθηκε πιστευω οι βελγοι να το κανουν ενα μικρο ταξιδακι  εστω στο σαρωνικο. Φανταζεστε τι αποχαιρετισμο θα του οργανωναμε;

----------


## nautikos

Ας αφησουμε τα λυπητερα και ας δουμε και ενα δεξαμενισμο στη μεγαλη (και ημιτελη) δεξαμενη στου Βασιλειαδη.

ged.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ναυτικέ βάλε καδρόνια στις μπάντες μην μας μπατάρει... είναι και στενό βαπόρι  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο φίλος Ναυτικός μας αφήνει άφωνους.
Το σχέδιο είναι υπέροχο. Λάτρεις των δεξαμενών ετοιμαστείτε να περάσετε σε τρισδιάστατες εικόνες.
Εμείς, ως πιο κλασικοί, ξαναγυρίζουμε στα παλιά.
Ασπρόμαυρο slide από τις Καμάρες της Σίφνου, την άνοιξη του 1999.
Αν το δείτε στον τοίχο, νομίζετε ότι βρίσκεστε πάνω στο πλοίο και ταξιδεύετε.
Ακόμα μια πρόταση προς ναυτιλομένους για μια προβολή slide μετά οίνου.
Απλά, χρειάζεται ένας ψηλός τοίχος και ένα σχετικά μεγάλο δωμάτιο.

Georgios Express in Sifnos.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Ναυτικέ βάλε καδρόνια στις μπάντες μην μας μπατάρει... είναι και στενό βαπόρι


Ε ρε Leo, τι καδρονια...πες μπουντελια να καταλαβουμε, εισαι και του επαγγελματος :Very Happy: . Παβτως στο εγγυς μελλον θα υπαρχει μαλλον δυνατοτητα και για μπουντελια...

----------


## Leo

Σωστός σωστός!! Μπουντέλωσε το  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Ναυτικέ βάλε πλωριό τιμόνι! (αν και έτσι μου αρέσει ποιό καλά  :Smile: )

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ δυσάρεστη είδηση κυκλοφορεί σαν φήμη στον Πειραιά.
Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ετοιμάζεται να φύγει για το πιο δύσκολο ταξίδι στα 43 χρόνια της ζωής του.
Η μοναδική του πια ελπίδα θα ήταν να γυρίσει πίσω στο Βέλγιο για να γίνει πλωτό Μουσείο.
Αλλιώς, μετά από χρόνια θα λέμε ότι δεν κρατήσαμε κανένα από τα πλοία που όμοιά τους δεν πρόκειται ποτέ μα ποτέ να ξαναναυπηγηθούν.
Η ελπίδα είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή .......

Μας ήρθε από το βορρά ως "Γεώργιος Β" και θα ήταν υπέροχο αν ξαναγύριζε στο Βορρά ως "Roi Baudouin".

----------


## Rocinante

Roi τα νεα (αν ειναι αληθεια) ειναι συγκλονιστικα. Και οπως βλεπεις κανεις δεν σχολιασε αυτα που γραφεις γιατι ισως οπως και εγω να εχουμε παγωσει. Θυμασε τι εγραψα πριν λιγες μερες. Ειμαι λιγες μερες στο φορουμ και ισως καποιοι να εχουν καταλαβει οτι ειμαι λιγο ονειροπολος και γραφω πραγματα που σκεφτομαι παρολο που μπορει να ειναι ανοησιες. Ελοιπον θα πω μια ακομα βλακεια και ας με συγχωρεσετε. Το πλοιο αυτο αν εχετε ψαξει φερει ενα βαρυ ονομα. ROI BAUDOUIN. Γνωριζετε ποιος ηταν; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baudouin_I_of_Belgium . Θα μπορουσε λοιπον καποιος να ενημερωσει καποιους αλλους απο βελγιο που αγαπουν αυτο το πλοιο και αυτοι με τη σειρα τους να γραψουν στον ΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΤΟΥ οτι στην Ελλαδα υπαρχει ενα βελγικο πλοιο "μοναδικο" με αυτο το ονομα που ειναι ετοιμο να γινει κομματια ενω θα μπορουσε με σχετικα λιγα χρηματα να γινει ενα μουσειο προς τιμην της Βελγικης ναυπηγηκης αλλα και του προσωπου του BAUDOUIN. Πεστε μου δεν ειναι η πιο ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ιδεα που εχετε ακουσει;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου, θα στο πω δημόσια ότι η ιδέα σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
Αυτό, βέβαια, που γράφεις έχει ήδη γίνει.
Γράμματα στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού του Βελγίου, στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Οστάνδης, σε εφημερίδες, στο ράδιο, στην τηλεόραση, και όχι μόνο.
Φυσικά όχι μόνο από μας, αλλά κυρίως από φίλους Βέλγους καραβολάτρες, οι οποίοι μάλλον είναι πιο πρακτικοί από μας. Εμείς απλά τους στείλλαμε τις πληροφορίες.
Η ιδέα, βέβαια, με το "Roi Baudouin" είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
Αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιοι φαίνεται ότι αρχίζουν να ξυπνούν.
Και όχι μόνο εδώ, αλλά και στο Βέλγιο.
Αν τελικά χαθεί, θα χαθεί γιατί απλά δεν πιστεύαμε ότι μπορεί να σωθεί.
Αυτά που έρχονται από το Βέλγιο είναι απίστευτα.
Αν τελικά δεν σωθεί, συνυπεύθυνοι θα είμαστε και εμείς που νομίζαμε ότι το Βέλγιο μοιάζει με την Ελλάδα.
Είμαστε μοιρολάτρες που ξυπνήσαμε αργά. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι πολύ αργά.

Εδώ στο Βέγιο από το περίφημο βιβλίο "The Dover - Ostend Line" του John Hendy.
Με την ευχή να πάει εκεί που του αξίζει: στην Οστάνδη για πάντα.

Roi Baudouin.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ λέω να μαζευτούμε καμμιά δεκαριά παλαβοί, και να πάμε να ζητήσουμε από τον κο. Βεντούρη μερικά βαρέλια μπογιά και δυο τρείς λάντζες, και να πάμε να το ξανακαινουργιώσουμε.

Κι ας μείνει εκεί, αφού δεν βρέθηκε ένας δήμαρχος νησιού να το ζητήσει για πλωτό μουσείο να κοσμεί το λιμάνι του, και να φιλοξενήσει στους χώρους του την όποια ναυτιλιακή ιστορία του τόπου του. Θα πηγαίνουμε εμείς να το καμαρώνουμε.

Αλλωστε έχουμε πια τόοοοοσα πολλά ναυτικά μουσεία, τι να τα κάνουμε τα πλωτά............

Η παρακάτω φώτο εκφράζει τον καυμό ενός καραβολάτρη, είναι αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *nautikos* (στον οποίο *και ανήκει* βέβαια), καθώς και στον πολυαγαπημένο μου *Roi Baudoin*. 

*Σημείωση :* Σε περίπτωση που ο φίλος *nautikos* ζητήσει την απόσυρσή της, εννοείται πως αυτό θα γίνει *άμεσα*.

GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε Γιωργο τι μας κανεις τωρα.Τι φταιω εγω να μπαινω στο φορουμ μετα απο δυσκολη εργασια για το πολυτεχνειο και να βλεπω το βαπορι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση...Καταπληκτικο.Για το βαψιμο ανεβαινω απο τα Χανια ανα πασα στιγμη. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Τη βλεπω εγω τη δουλεια .Εγω να παρω τηλεφωνο τον βασιλια του βελγιου ή να το αυτοβυθισω ο αλλος να το βαψει και να το κανει μουσειο μαζευονται σιγα σιγα οι εθελοντες και κανα βραδυ θα παει κανεις εκει κατω και θα τον χωσουν μεσα ή θα τον φανε οι σκυλοι. Παντος βλεπω παθος να μη χαθει το βαπορι και γουσταρω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου Espresso Venezia σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα.
Καλοί μου φίλοι σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα.
Κάθε ιδέα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
Έχουμε περιθώριο μέχρι τις αρχές Απριλίου και ελπίζουμε στο θαύμα.
Είμαστε σε άμεση επικοινωνία με φίλους Βέλγους που το ταξίδεψαν ως "Roi Baudouin". Είμαστε, επίσης, σε επικοινωνία με φίλους Βέλγους καραβολάτρες. Ο χρόνος πιέζει και τα περιθώρια στενεύουν.
Αυτό που έχει γίνει ως τώρα είναι η ενημέρωση αρμόδιων φορέων και κόσμου. Η ανταπόκριση είναι συγκινητική.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει κάτι. Αλλά, τουλάχιστον, δεν θα πούμε ότι περιμέναμε μοιρολατρικά το τέλος.
Και για το φίλο Rocinante να τονίσω (όπως ανέφερε και ο ίδιος) ότι το όνομα "Roi Baudouin" σημαίνει πάρα πολλά για το Βέλγιο. Σημαίνει πάνω από όλα την ενότητα για μια χώρα που δεν αποκλείεται κάποια στιγμή ακόμα και να χωρίσει.
Η θύμιση του προσώπου του Roi Baudouin είναι ζωντανή και ιερή για το Βέλγιο.

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ο χρονος πιεζει οι βελγοι φιλοι μας πρεπει να αρχισουν να γινονται ενοχλητικοι οπου μπορουν. Ξερεις αν απευθηνθηκαν εδω;
http://www.interpress.org/Societe/fo.../defaultUK.htm
η εδω; 
http://www.premier.fgov.be/fr/contact/

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ φίλε Rocinante σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ διά στόματος "Roi Baudouin". Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή και επιθυμητή. 
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν στείλει και στα παραπάνω, αλλιώς θα το στείλουμε εμείς.
Έχουν γραφτεί και κάποια κείμενα για την ιστορία του καραβιού (στα αγγλικά, στα ελληνικά και στα φλαμανδικά) και αποστέλνονται.
Αύριο κάποια από αυτά θα ανεβούν και εδώ.
Sierra Whiski Alpha Tango (SWAT).
Αυτό καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω τι εννοεί.
Είναι ας πούμε και το σύνθημά μας.
Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία που έχει ακουστεί είναι η 4η Απριλίου.
¶ρα γρηγορείτε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το &#171;Γεώργιος Εξπρές&#187; αρχίζει να μας αφηγείται τη μέχρι τώρα ζωή του.
Το όνομά μου είναι *&#171;ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ&#187;* και είμαι επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό στην Ελλάδα, παροπλισμένο από τον Οκτώβριο του 2000.
Το όνομα που μου δόθηκε αρχικά ήταν *&#171;**ROI* *BAUDOUIN**&#187;* και γεννήθηκα στα φημισμένα ναυπηγεία Cockerill Yards στο Βέλγιο τον Φεβρουάριο του 1965. Είμαι πλέον 43 ετών. Ξεκίνησα δρομολόγια τον Ιούνιο του 1965 στη γραμμή Dover-Oostende, ως νέο μέλος του στόλου της κρατικής Βελγικής Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας &#171;Regie voor Maritien Transport&#187; (RMT). Ήταν πολύ ευγενικό εκ μέρους του κυρίου John Hendy να με παρουσιάσει με τα ακόλουθα λόγια στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο &#171;The Dover – Ostend Line&#187; που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις &#171;Ferry Publications&#187; (1991) :
“……… Αυτό το ανυπέρβλητης ομορφιάς πλοίο καθελκύστηκε στα Cockerill Yards στις 13 Φεβρουαρίου 1965 και ξεκίνησε τακτικά δρομολόγια στις 13 Ιουνίου. Έφυγαν τα κάθετα άλμπουρα τα οποία χαρακτήριζαν όλα τα προηγούμενα πλοία της Οστάνδης και αντικαταστάθηκαν με γερτά κατάρτια που του έδωσαν μια πιο αεροδυναμική γραμμή με άφθονες μοντέρνες πινελιές. 
Ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερο σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα οχηματαγωγά πλοία και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 170 αυτοκίνητα και 850 επιβάτες. Θυμάμαι έντονα τη στιγμή που το πρωτοαντίκρισα να φθάνει για πρώτη φορά στο Dover. Ήταν ένα πλοίο όλο χάρη και θα έλεγα αναμφίβολα πως ήταν το πιο όμορφο οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που υπήρξε ποτέ………&#187; 

Αεροφωτογραφία.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αναφερόμενο βιβλίο του John Hendy (FotoFlite P556)

----------


## nautikos

Σαν αλλοτε, δεμενο στα _Λεμοναδικα_ και με ανοιχτο τον καταπελτη, ανυπομονωντας να οργωσει και να στολισει το Αιγαιο Πελαγος και παλι...:roll:

gex.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Και μια μανουβρα στα Λεμοναδικα για οποιον θελει να δει το βαπορι σε δραση... :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fkqVhH_2Pc

----------


## captain 83

Ω φίλε ναυτικέ, διακρίνω και το ΤζετΦέρρυ στα λεμονάδικα. Το φτιαξες ,κι αυτό; Αν ναι, στείλε φωτος να θαυμάσουμε το έργο σου και βιντεάκι αν έχεις.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε *nautikos* το πλοιο το πας μαλιοκουβαρα το τιμας ιδιαιτερα,μακαρι να γυριζε και εκεινο ετσι ευκολα.

----------


## nautikos

Καλα μην φανταστεις οτι και αυτο γυριζει τρελα. Αμα δεν το βαλεις με δρομο και προπελακι, μονο με προσαναποδα δεν κανεις δουλεια. Ετερος virtual καπετανιος που το δοκιμασε προσφατα μου εκανε παραπονα για το ποσο αργο ειναι στη μανουβρα.:mrgreen:

Εδω και ενα βιντεο της αναχωρησης του Γεωργιος απο τον αγαπητο σε ολους μας κοκκινο φαρο :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPSnR6yDe4w

----------


## giorgos....

καλησπέρα παιδιά.. καινούριος στο φορουμ αλλα με μεγάλη αρώστια με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι και τα πλοία της οικογένειας βεντούρη γενικότερα.. θα ΄ρίξω μια πρόταση στο τραπέζι και όποιος είναι θετικός ας το πεί..  προτείνω να βρούμε μια ημέρα μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο να μαζευτούμε και να πάμε να αποχαιρετήσουμε το γεώργιο.... πρίν να είναι αργά..

----------


## esperos

Στην  Πάρο  την  χρονιά  που  ξαναέπιασε  δουλειά  ύστερα  από  την  μακρά  ακινησία  του.

GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στην  Πάρο  την  χρονιά  που  ξαναέπιασε  δουλειά  ύστερα  από  την  μακρά  ακινησία  του.


 H oποια χρονια ηταν...?

----------


## esperos

Πρέπει  να  ήταν  το  1999.

----------


## giorgos....

ναι. το 1999 ήταν.. το έχω σε φώτο, καλοκαίρι στη φολέγανδρο.

----------


## giorgos....

θα τη βρω και θα την ανεβάσω..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έπειτα από 40 μήνες ακινησίας, το πλοίο ξεκίνησε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999. Ταξίδεψε για λιγότερο από δύο χρόνια και έδεσε τον Οκτώβριο του 2000.
Εδώ τα περίφημα σχέδια του πλοίου. Η φωτογραφία είναι θολή, αλλά το σχέδιο φαίνεται ολόκληρο.
Να το αφιερώσουμε στον καλό φίλο Nautiko και στο νέο μέλος της παρέας μας, τον Γιώργο.

Τα σχέδια του πλοίου.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ για τη φώτο..  ρε παιδιά πώς θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία απο τον υπολογιστή μου, συνημένη σε μύνημα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι ημέρες που ακολουθούν είναι δύσκολες για το αγαπημένο καράβι.
Η απώλειά του, νομίζω, ότι θα σημάνει το τέλος μιας ωραίας εποχής της ακτοπλοΐας μας. 
Μια απλοΐκή σκέψη είναι ότι θα είναι κρίμα να μην διατηρηθεί έστω και ένα από τα πανέμορφα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν τις δεκαετίες του '60 και του '70.
Και το "Γεώργιος" είναι ένας από τους τελευταίους εν ζωή θρύλους ....

Ακολουθούν κάποιες φωτογραφίες με λεπτομέρειες από το καράβι και μια αναχώρησή του από τις Καμάρες της Σίφνου το 2000.

Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου
Το όνομα.jpg

Το σήμα-κατατεθέν στις βάρκες
ROI BAUDOUIN το σήμα.jpg

Το φινιστρίνι σε μια τουαλέτα
Φινιστρίνι.jpg

Το πλοίο που φεύγει από τη Σίφνο
Φεύγοντας από τη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ο γεώργιος στη φολέγανδρο.. καλοκαίρι 1999..
γεώργιος εξπρές.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

αύριο λέω να περάσω μια βόλτα να το δω.. πρωί λοιπόν και με το καφεδάκι θα κατέβω κατα τις 12 μια βόλτα στην ελευσίνα για ένα ξεμούδιασμα και μια μοναδική "συνομιλία" με τον φίλο απο τα παλιά. να του κάνω λίγη παρέα στις τελευταίες του ίσως μέρες. (ελπίζω να μήν είναι) *όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε....*

----------


## giorgos....

οι μηχανές του βαποριού δούλεβαν σήμερα και 1-2 άτομα περιφερόντουσαν στα καταστρώματα.. έπεται συνέχεια με φωτογραφίες..

----------


## giorgos....

η σημερινή κατάσταση του βάπορα.... ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...οι μηχανές του βαποριού δούλεβαν σήμερα και 1-2 άτομα περιφερόντουσαν στα καταστρώματα...


Θλιβερά τα μαντάτα που μας φέρνεις φίλε Γιώργο. Νομίζω επιβεβαιώνουν πως το τέλος είναι κοντά.....  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos....

κάποιοι περιφέρονται στα ντέκ και τα φώτα είναι αναμένα καί στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου.... IMG_1204.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να είσαι καλά που πήγες.
Οι ώρες είναι σίγουρα δύσκολες.
Έκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Εν αναμονή.

----------


## giorgos....

τι σινιάλο.... IMG_1196.jpg σόρυ που δεν τράβηξα το βαπόρι απο πλώρα αλλά έχουν βάλει ενα άθλιο κατακεύασμα μπροστά απο τον γεώργιο και δέν μπορούσα....

----------


## giorgos....

μιάς και ανέφερα για τις μηχανές.... IMG_1198.jpg
έτσι μού'ρχεται να πάω και αύριο και να έχω ένα τρελλαμένο με το βαπόρι μαζί μου, να πώ καμιά κουβέντα.. να το χορτάσουμε....
είχαμε κανένα νεότερο απο βέλγιο η έστω κάποια θετική εξέλιξη?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχει μια κινητικότητα στο Βέλγιο, αλλά λόγω Πάσχα το θέμα κόλλησε.
Είναι θέμα χρόνου.
Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο καθυστερήσει η αναχώρηση υπάρχει μια μικρή ελπίδα.
Το μόνο που μας σώζει είναι η ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ.
Διότι μετά οι Βέλγοι θα πρέπει να τρέχουν στην Ινδία και τότε δεν θα είναι καθόλου εύκολο.

----------


## giorgos....

καλά πότε έχουν πάσχα? τώρα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είχαν Πάσχα εχθές.
Για αυτό μακάρι να καθυστερήσουν οι όποιες διαδικασίες.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά εμένα αυτό με τις μηχανές μου φάνηκε κάπως σαν να μας λέει σε λίγο τι θα συμβεί και δεν είναι ευχάριστω μακάρι να προλάβουν οι βέλγοι γιατί εμείς αντε να μην πω τίποτα ώρα που είναι

----------


## LAEGE

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που παρεμβαίνω σε δημόσια συζήτηση σχετικώς με πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Η προσπάθειά σας για τη διάσωση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είναι συγκινητική, αν και τα πράγματα φαίνονται δυσοίωνα. 

Πριν από μερικούς μήνες μια ομάδα από ανθρώπινα σκουπίδια εισέβαλαν μέσα στο πλοίο κι άρχισαν να διαλύουν ό,τι θα μπορούσε να μεταπωληθεί σε παλιατζίδικα της Ελευσίνας και στη Χαλυβουργική. Οι τσιγγάνοι κασκαντέρ του πλιάτσικου μπήκαν μέσα και διέλυσαν ό,τι βρήκαν μπροστά τους. Την ίδια εποχή ο Βεντούρης είχε ζητήσει από ναυπηγούς του εξωτερικού να εκπονήσουν μελέτη για την περίπτωση αλλαγής τύπου καυσίμου προκειμένου να επαναδρομολογηθεί το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ή να πωληθεί σε δύο - τρεις μνηστήρες που έχουν εμφανιστεί. 

Μετά το χάος που άφησαν πίσω τους οι "ακρίδες", ο Β.Β. τα πήρε στο κρανίο και τελικά συμφώνησε με τους Ινδούς που πήραν πριν από μερικά χρόνια και το "Εξπρές Ερμής" (βλ. Bari Express και νεώτερο αδελφάκι του "Γεώργιος") να το δώσει για σκράπ. Οι Ινδοί το αγοράζουν σε σχετικά καλή τιμή αλλά απαίτησαν να επισκευαστούν οι μηχανές, οι ηλεκτρομηχανές και τα πηδάλια που είχαν υποστεί ζημιές από το πλιάτσικο. 

Ο Β.Β. συμφώνησε και όπως λέγεται στο λιμάνι υπάρχουν συνεργεία εξειδικευμένων τεχνικών πυο εργάζονται 20 μέρες για να στρώσουν το βαπόρι, αν και από μηχανικής απόψεως δεν θέλει και πολλά πλέον. Στην πιάτσα λένε ότι ο γνωστός καπετάν-Σπύρος και τρία από τα καλύτερα μαστόρια της ακτοπλοΐας έχουν σηκώσει τα μανίκια και δουλεύουν νυχθημερόν ενώ και στα μηχανουργεία της Δραπετσώνας έγιναν πατέντες για να διορθωθούν οι ζημιές στα δίκτυα του βαποριού. 

Οι Ινδοί λένε ότι θα έρθουν σε 10 μέρες. Στο "Χρηματιστήριο" της Ακτής Μιαούλη έλεγαν σήμερα ότι μια χανιώτικη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία (που εικάζεται πως συνδέεται με κάποιον από τους Βαρδινογιάννηδες) ζήτησε να αγοράσει το "Γεώργιος" και ήταν έτοιμη να δώσει κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάρικα για να το αγοράσει επειδή ήθελε να το δρομολογήσει στο Δυρράχιο ή στη Τζέντα. Οι κουστουμάτοι που συζητούσαν το θέμα είπαν μάλιστα ότι ένας πρώην καπετάνιος που έχει πλέον δική του εταιρεία στην Καποδιστρίου και μια εταιρεία συμβούλων επιχειρήσεων έκαναν επίσης κρούσεις στον Β.Β. για να μην καταλήξει το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" κατσαρόλες και μπετόβεργες.

Επισήμως η "V.S.L." ανακοινώνει ότι το θέμα έχει κλείσει αν και τόσο τα τηλέφωνα και τα φαξ, όσο και τα e-mail πέφτουν βροχή μπας και σωθεί το βαποράκι. Καθηγητής των μηχανικών του Ασπροπύργου μάλιστα φέρεται να ζήτησε από τον υφυπουργό κ. Καμμένο να αποτρέψει την πώληση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", να αγοραστεί από το Υ.Ε.Ν. και να γίνει εκπαιδευτικό για τους φοιτητές των Α.Ε.Ν.

Αν θέλετε να σωθεί το βαπόρι θα πρότεινα να κάνετε ανάλογες κινήσεις είτε με τηλεφωνήματα στην "V.S.L.", είτε στο Υ.Ε.Ν. Ως τέως υπουργός Πολιτισμού ο κ. Βουλγαράκης θα μπορούσε να ευαισθητοποιηθεί και σε συνεργασία με την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών να έσωζαν ένα ιστορικό κεφάλαιο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για όλα όσα μας γράψατε.
Πιστεύω ότι με αυτά που μας είπατε φάνηκε ότι κάτι έχει αρχίσει δειλά δειλά να αλλάζει.
Μας δείξατε ότι κάπου στην άκρη αυτού του σκοτεινού τούνελ υπάρχει φως.
Να είστε καλά και να ξέρετε ότι θα κάνουμε ότι περνά από το χέρι μας.
Και θα θέλεμε να σας αφιερώσουμε δύο φωτογραφίες από το αγαπημένο μας "Γεώργιος". Η πρώτη, για μένα τουλάχιστον, εκφράζει αυτό που μας φέρατε απόψε με το μήνυμά σας: ΤΗΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ.
Στο γκαράζ του "Γεώργιος" φθάνοντας στη Σέριφο κάπου στα μέσα Απριλίου του 1999 ......

Φθάνοντας στη Σέριφο.jpg

Και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου το καλοκαίρι του 2000.
Από πίσω διακρίνεται η Αγία Αικατερίνη.
Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και το περίφημο καμπανάκι της πλώρης.

Γεώργιος και Αγία Αικατερίνη.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με τον γεώργιο στο http://www.stadsomroep.com/detail.asp?NUM=24172
μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τί λέει?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι μια από τις πολλές καταχωρήσεις που έβαλαν οι φίλοι μας οι Βέλγοι σε sites, τον Τύπο, σε εφημερίδες, στην Τηλεόραση.
Αναφέρεται στα τελευταία γεγονότα και στην Ιστορία του πλοίου.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε ρόϊ θα σε πάω 2-3 χρόνια πίσω για να δούμε τον γεώργιο που είχε μείνει το τελευταίο παροπλισμένο βαπόρι της εταιρείας. το απόλλων εξπρές 1 είχε πουληθεί στον κώστα αγαπητό, το παναγία τηνου 2 ήταν σε προσωρινή επαναδρομολόγηση και διακρίνεται η πρύμνη του 2ου απόλλωνα που ετοιμάζεται να γίνει παναγία εκατονταπυλιανή. 
εδώ στις *4-9-1996*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ...jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Πριν από μερικούς μήνες μια ομάδα από ανθρώπινα σκουπίδια εισέβαλαν μέσα στο πλοίο κι άρχισαν να διαλύουν ό,τι θα μπορούσε να μεταπωληθεί σε παλιατζίδικα της Ελευσίνας και στη Χαλυβουργική. Οι τσιγγάνοι κασκαντέρ του πλιάτσικου μπήκαν μέσα και διέλυσαν ό,τι βρήκαν μπροστά τους.


Φανταζομαι ομως οτι καποιος τους εδωσε την αδεια ή εδειξε ανεκτικοτητα για να γινει κατι τετοιο. Για παραδειγμα σε φωτο του πλοιου το '06 παρατηρω οτι στην κοντρα γεφυρα υπαρχει η ομορφη μαγνητικη πυξιδα, ενω σε φωτο του καλοκαιριου '07 αυτη απουσιαζει. Το να ξηλωσεις τετοια ογκωδη αντικειμενα θελει μια καποια διαδικασια και χρονο, εξοπλισμο και καποιους εργατες. Δεν ειναι ας πουμε ανεβαινω απο την ανεμοσκαλα, βουταω κατι στην τσεπη και φευγω. Αν λοιπον δεν δοθηκε αδεια απο την εταιρεια, τοτε το ναυπηγειο που εχει αναλαβει την φυλαξη του τι εκανε :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Έτσι έτσι πέστα ναυτικέ...  :Cool: . Τα πήρε το μπουρίνι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apollo_express

Τότε που έκανε τα ενδοκυκλαδικά. (Η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο παλιά και με μικρή ανάλυση)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ''σχοινί'' που κρατάει δεμένο το αγαπημένο πλοίο πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, σε λίγες ημέρες όπως δυστυχώς δείχνουν τα πράγματα, θα κοπεί.... :Sad: 

GEORGIOS EXPRESS_1.jpg

Εμείς όμως δεν το βάζουμε κάτω... Περιμένουμε και προσπαθούμε μήπως κάτι μπορέσει να αλλάξει έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή...

Και σήμερα πήγαμε κοντά του. Το είδαμε, το φωτογραφήσαμε, το αγγίξαμε, αφουγκραστήκαμε την ''ανάσα'' του όπως ακουμπούσαμε πάνω στους κάβους του που λικνιζόντουσαν από το θαλασσινό αεράκι.

Έστω και την ύστατη στιγμή... Το πλοίο εκπέμπει : *Save Our Ship*  :Sad: 
GEORGIOS EXPRESS_2.jpg

GEORGIOS EXPRESS_3.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Και δεν κοψατε τους καβους;
Να το παρει ο αγερας
μονο του για να χαθει
μακρυα απ τους ανθρωπους
και ισως καποια μερα 
να το βλεπαμε και παλι
μες το μπλε του ουρανου
απ τα συννεφα να βγαινει 
σαν το πλοιο του ιπταμενου Ολλανδου...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και ποιος καλος ανθρωπος θα μας πει ποια ειναι τα ατομα στη φωτο?

----------


## Haddock

Με τις φωτογραφίες σας, νιώθουμε ότι ήμασταν όλοι εκεί... μακάρι να σωθεί ο αγέρωχος Βέλγος...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΙΔΟΥ Η ΑΠΟΡΙΑ !!!*




> Και ποιος καλος ανθρωπος θα μας πει ποια ειναι τα ατομα στη φωτο?


Kαλέ μου φίλε *Finnpartner* να μια καλή και πρωτότυπη ιδέα !!!

Να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούργιο thread - κουίζ, στο οποίο θα ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες με πλοία και θα καλούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε όχι τα πλοία που απεικονίζονται σε αυτές, αλλά τους τυχόν απεικονιζομένους !!!  :Razz: 

Πέραν όμως τούτου και επειδή γνωρίζω ότι είσαι ένας άνθρωπος με τεράστιες γνώσεις και μεγάλη αγάπη στα παλιά πλοία της Ακτοπλοίας μας, μήπως θα ήθελες να τοποθετηθείς επί της ουσίας του συγκεκριμμένου θέματος, θετικά ή αρνητικά (δεν έχει σημασία).

Κάθε άποψη σεβαστή, και ειδικά ανθρώπων με τις γνώσεις τις δικές σου, ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## helatros68

Το Γεωργιος Εξπρες στον Πειραια (τελη δεκαετιας 80)

----------


## giorgos....

προς όποιον καραβολάτρη αγαπάει αυτό το σκαρί και θέλει να σωθεί, και όποιον θέλει να συμπαρασταθεί στην προσπάθεια μας.... P1040440.jpg

κινηθείτε όπως μπορείτε. στείλτε e-mail στην εταιρεία, στο υπουργείο, και όπου αλλού μπορεί και ξέρει ο καθένας με μόνο σκοπό να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις όσο μπορούμε και να ξυπνήσουμε μερικούς ανθρώπους όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται.. 
να καταλάβουν οτι δέν είμαστε 2 ή 3 άτομα αλλά περισότεροι. 
είναι μία τελευταία έκληση για βοήθεια....
το ωφείλουμε στο βαπόρι που αγαπήσαμε....
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συμπληρώνοντας τα λόγια του προλαλίσαντα φίλου θα ήθελα να παραθέσω ένα μικρό κείμενο που γράφτηκε για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Δεν το έχω γράψει εγώ, αλλά συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε ότι λέει. Έχει γραφτεί από καλούς φίλους που αγαπαούν ιδιαίτερα αυτό το πλοίο.
Αν, λοιπόν, κάποιος συμφωνεί με το κείμενο αυτό (ή και με μικρές διορθώσεις) και θέλει να βοηθήσει έστω και αυτήν την τελευταία στιγμή μπορεί να το στείλει με e-mail στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, συγκεκριμένα στο info@yen.gr. Ίσως, μάλιστα, καλύτερα να το στείλει και στον ίδιο τον υπουργό καθώς υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα με απεθείας e-mail στον υπουργό, συγκεκριμένα στο minister@yen.gr. 
Τα σχετικά e-mail (υπουργού και υπουργείου) υπάρχουν στην σχετική ιστοσελίδα του Υ.Ε.Ν. http://www.yen.gr/
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=24205

Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί, ή σε όποιον όλα αυτά φαίνονται μάταια, ουτοπικά ή γραφικά παρακαλούμε ας αγνοήσει το μήνυμα που ακολουθεί.
Ακολουθεί το μήνυμα: 

*"Προς το Υπουργείο ή* 
*τον* *Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής*


Ζητάμε την παρέμβασή σας για να μην φύγει από την Ελλάδα για τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας εντός των προσεχών ημερών το Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.
Πρόκειται για ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο-θρύλο σπάνιας ναυπηγικής τέχνης, που σφράγισε μια ολόκληρη εποχή της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας και πάνω του εκπαιδεύτηκαν ολόκληρες γενιές ναυτικών και υψηλόβαθμων σήμερα στελεχών του Ε.Ν., ενώ παράλληλα αγαπήθηκε ιδιαίτερα από όλους όσους το γνώρισαν και το ταξίδεψαν: ναυτικούς, επιβάτες και νησιώτες.
Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους ζητάμε κατεπειγόντως την δική σας βοήθεια για να διασωθεί κατ’ εξαίρεση το Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ προκειμένου να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο που θα φιλοξενήσει τα αρχεία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. 
Ας σώσουμε τουλάχιστον αυτό το πλοίο-κόσμημα, τιμής ένεκεν για μια ολόκληρη γενιά αγαπημένων πλοίων που χάθηκε στα διαλυτήρια. Η πραγματική του αξία δεν αποτιμάται σε χρήμα, αλλά σε ιστορική και ναυπηγική σημασία."

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα απόγευμα στην Ελευσίνα.
Πήγαμε να δούμε το βαπόρι.
Το λιγότερο που μπορεί να κάνει κανείς.
Το κυττάζαμε για ώρα πολλή και μας κοίταζε και αυτό.
Επτά χρόνια εδώ περίμενε καρτερικά να ξαναταξιδέψει.
Και τώρα μόνο ένα θαύμα το σώζει ...

Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή, αλλά εκφράζει τα συναισθήματα που νιώσαμε όλοι μαζί στην Ελευσίνα το ηλιόλουστο εκείνο απόγευμα.
¶νοιξη, Περσεφόνη, "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων ....

Μαργαρίτες.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*''Παρακαλούνται οι κ.κ. επισκέπτες, επιβάτες, και πλήρωμα όπως αποβιβαστούν.*
*Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση (ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ)''* 
*''Μπορείτε να ξαναθαυμάσετε το Γεώργιος Εξπρές μέσω υπέροχων φωτογραφιών σε εξωτική παραλία της Ινδίας,*
*και ακόμα μέσα από απαστράπτουσες καρφίτσες και υπέροχες μπετόβεργες !!!''*
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  
GEORGIOS EXPRESS_4.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε λίγες ημέρες η ξύλινη πόρτα θα ξαναανοίξει...

Φωνές θα ξαναακουστούν στις βαρδιόλες του... *''ΜΟΛΑ ΟΛΑ''*...

Και το πλοίο θα ξανασαλπάρει... για τελευταία φορά.

*ΑΡΑΓΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ???*

GEORGIOS EXPRESS_5.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Αντώνης Σαμαράκης είχε έρθει κάποτε στο σχολείο μας. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα μας είχε τονίσει  ότι το πιο βαθύ σκοτάδι είναι πάντα λίγο πριν την αυγή.
Έτσι και η σωτηρία του πλοίου. Κρέμεται κυριολεκτικά σε μια λεπτή κλωστή.
Υπάρχει, πάντως, κάποιος που πιστεύουμε ότι έστω και αυτήν την ύστατη στιγμή μπορεί να το σώσει ή έστω να καθυστερήσει την αναχώρησή του.
Η τύχη του πλοίου είναι, πλέον, στα χέρια του.
Μακάρι να τον φωτίσει ο Θεός να παρέμβει πριν να είναι πολύ αργά. 

Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ "ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ"
Διεθνές Διακριστικό Σήμα Κλήσης : "Sierra Whiski Alpha Tango"

Μια συλλογική προσπάθεια από φίλους του βαποριού

Save Our Ship.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πήγαμε να το δούμε στην Ελευσίνα.
Πήγαμε να δούμε έναν καλό αγαπημένο φίλο.
Πριν από μας είχαν πάει και άλλοι.
Μετά από εμάς πήγαν και άλλοι.
Δεν έχουν σημασία τα πρόσωπα.
Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι τα συναισθήματα.

Tutti insieme per Georgios Express.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΛΕΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ....

----------


## LAEGE

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

προφανώς αι προσευχαί ορισμένων εξ ημών εισακούσθησαν (μερικώς) από τον Πανάγαθον Θεόν. Συμφώνως με εγκύρους πληροφορίας εκ του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας (το οποίον εθορυβήθη εκ της κινητοποιήσεως της προηγουμένης εβδομάδος) οι Ινδοί εδήλωσαν εις την πλοιοκτήτριαν εταιρείαν ότι δεν ηδύνανται έλθουν εν Ελλάδι διά την παραλαβήν του πλοίου "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Το κόστος εστί απαγορευτικόν διά την μετάβασιν πληρώματος ο θα εμετέφερεν το πλοίον εις τα πέρατα του Ινδικού. 

Η "VSL" φέρεται να μελετά την αποστολήν ιδικού της κλιμακίου με εμπείρους ναυτικούς, ωστόσο, διαφαίνεται μια αμυδρά ελπίς σωτηρίας από το Υπουργείον.

Δυνάμεθα όσοι επιθυμώμεν όπως πιέσωμεν τόσον την εταιρείαν, όσον και το υπουργείον, όπως εξακολουθήσωμεν τας ασκήσεις πιέσεων; 

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, το πλοίον εστί έτοιμον κατόπιν της επεμβάσεως εμπείρων στελεχών του Ε.Ν. δια την λειτουργίαν των απαραιτήτων συστημάτων και οργάνων κατά τον πλουν. 

Γνωρίζω αξιοπίστως πως εκτός από τας ηλεκτρογεννητρίας ετέθησαν εν λειτουργία και αι Μηχαναί Εσωτερικής Καύσεως "Σούλζερ" της δεδοξασμένης νηός την παρελθούσαν Πέμπτην εν τη δεκάτη πρωϊνή. 
Ευρισκόμην ένθα και εξεπλάγην όταν είδα αυτόν τον τεταπεινομένον άνακτα (δηλαδή βασιλέαν εκ του Roi) να εγείρεται από τον αναγκαστικόν λήθαργον. 

Καλώ ημάς και πάλιν εις εγρήγορσιν ούτως επιτύχωμεν τον αντικειμενικόν σκοπόν. 

Μετά αισθημάτων εκτιμήσεως, 
LAEGE.

Υ.Γ. Επισυνάπτω εις υμάς νεωτέρα φωτογραφία εκ της νηός εν λειτουργία.

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Laege,

Εκτιμούμε αφάνταστα τα δέλτια για τον Roi. Να 'σαι καλά για την ενημέρωση αφού μας δίνει ελπίδες ότι θα κερδίσουμε το στοίχημα για την καθυστέρηση απόπλου. Μακάρι να καθυστερήσουμε το αναπόφευκτο για να κινήσουμε τα νήματα και να σωθεί ο Βασιλιάς του Βελγίου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος Laege μας εκόμισεν έναν αισιόδοξο οιωνό.
Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Θα συνεχίσουμε τις προσπάθειες μας από κοινού.
Η ιδέα για τη δημιουργία ενός πλωτού Ναυτικού Μουσείου αρχίζει να ωριμάζει. Και από κοντά αρχίζει να γεννιέται και η ιδέα για τη δημιουργία μιας Ομάδας Φίλων του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" που θα μπορεί να συνδράμει στα έξοδα διατήρησης του πλοίου. Χρειάζεται οργάνωση, συνέπεια, δουλειά και όρεξη. Νομίζω ότι διαθέτουμε επαρκώς όλα τα παραπάνω.
Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι τον καλό φίλο Laege για όλα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## giorgos....

να και κάτι ευχάριστο μετά απο τόσες μέρες.. να είσαι καλά που μας έφερες τέτοια νέα.. η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα κείμενο για το 'Γεώργιος Εξπρές" κάι όχι μόνο.


*S**.**O**.**S**.*


*Για το* *F**/**B** &#171;Γεώργιος Εξπρές&#187;*

Όποιος επιθυμεί πραγματικά να συμβάλλει έμπρακτα στην προσπάθεια που καταβάλουμε για τη διάσωση έστω ενός ιστορικού και αγαπημένου πλοίου της ακτοπλοΐας μας (τιμής ένεκεν για όλα τα άλλα που χάθηκαν τόσο άδικα στα διαλυτήρια) ώστε να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα ας τηλεφωνήσει ή ας γράψει επωνύμως *τώρα* στον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, καθώς και στον Ευάγγελο Βεντούρη, όπως έχουν κάνει ήδη κάποιοι από μας.
Στη συνέχεια θα προσπαθήσουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε υπογραφές για τη διάσωση του πλοίου, οι οποίες θα σταλούν στο ΥΕΝ και στους αρμόδιους φορείς.

*All (**εμείς**) for one (&#171;**Γεώργιος**Εξπρές**&#187*


*α**nd* *one* *for* *all** (τα χαμένα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας)*
Όσο περισσότεροι το απαιτήσουμε, τόσες περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας έχουμε. Κάθε ώρα και μέρα που περνά είναι πολύ κρίσιμη. 
Ας συσπειρωθούμε προτού χάσουμε όλα τα πλοία της καρδιάς μας.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλώς ηττοπάθειες, μοιρολατρίες, μιζέριες και αερολογίες για ευρεία κατανάλωση. 
Γενικό Προσκλητήριο
In Memoriam:
&#171;Μπάρι Εξπρές&#187;
&#171;Εξπρές Ολύμπια&#187;
&#171;Εγνατία&#187;
&#171;Ναϊάς ΙΙ&#187;
&#171;Εξπρές Ποσειδών&#187;
&#171;Επτάνησος&#187;
&#171;Δήλος&#187;
&#171;Νάξος&#187; ( :Wink: 
&#171;Ιαλυσός&#187;
&#171;Κάμιρος&#187;
&#171;Παναγία Τήνου&#187;
&#171;Όμηρος&#187;
&#171;Νήσος Χίος&#187;
&#171;Φαιστός&#187;
&#171;Αλκαίος&#187;
&#171;Σαπφώ&#187;
&#171;Μήλος Εξπρές&#187;
………………………… 
και η λίστα τελειωμό δεν έχει

Για όλα εκείνα τα καράβια που επί των ημερών μας κάποιοι αγνώμονες, ανερμάτιστοι, και άναυτοι αμνήμονες αρέσκονται να τα αποκαλούν συλλήβδην και απαξιωτικά &#171;σαπιοκάραβα&#187; παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι αυτά τα πλοία &#171;σάπισαν&#187; υπηρετώντας ως στυλοβάτες, ακούραστα και μέχρι τελικής τους πτώσεως, την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες.
Κατά τα άλλα θέλουμε να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι είμαστε ναυτικός λαός ………. Ίσως, αλλά σίγουρα με Alzheimer. 

Αρκετά έως εδώ.
Η σιωπή είναι συνενοχή.

*S.O.S - Save Our Ships*



Tο e-mail του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας είναι : minister@yen.gr

Η διέυθυνση της VentourisSeaLines είναι:
Για τον κύριο Ευάγγελο Κ. Βεντούρη
Νοταρά 67
185 35 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
Τήλ.: 210 4114911
FAX : 2104114915
Web : www.VentourisSeaLines.gr
e-mail : agiosgeorgios@ath.forthnet.gr

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε ρόι.. συνυπογράφω και απο αύριο ξεκινάει η συλογή των υπογραφών. νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να βγούμε όλοι μπροστά, επώνυμα πλέον..

----------


## LAEGE

Εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον από την εφημερίδα "Ελεύθερος Τύπος" για την προσπάθεια που γίνεται σχετικώς με το πλοίο. Θα ενημερωθεί με ιδιαίτερο μήνυμα ο Roi Baudoin. 

Με τιμή, 

ΛΑΕΓΕ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπαίνουμε στην τελική ευθεία.
Με τη βοήθεια όλων μπορεί τελικά να καταφέρουμε να βγούμε από το σκοτεινό τούνελ που τώρα βρισκόμαστε.
Σχεδιάζουμε να συναντηθούμε την Κυριακή 13 Απριλίου το μεσημέρι στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά προκειμένου να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές για τη διάσωση του πλοίου.
Το σημείο συνάντησης θα είναι το κιόσκι με τα περιοδικά μέσα στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά, δίπλα στα ακυρωτικά των εισητηρίων. Θα είμαστε εκεί από τις 12:00 έως τις 14:00 μ.μ. προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσουμε τις υπογραφές.
Όποιος φίλος θέλει να βοηθήσει καλό θα είναι να έρθει την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά.

----------


## LAEGE

Συμφωνώ και θα έρθω κι εγώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα είμαι και εγώ.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Για όλα εκείνα τα καράβια που επί των ημερών μας κάποιοι αγνώμονες, ανερμάτιστοι, και άναυτοι αμνήμονες αρέσκονται να τα αποκαλούν συλλήβδην και απαξιωτικά &#171;σαπιοκάραβα&#187; παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι αυτά τα πλοία &#171;σάπισαν&#187; υπηρετώντας ως στυλοβάτες, ακούραστα και μέχρι τελικής τους πτώσεως, την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες.
> Κατά τα άλλα θέλουμε να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι είμαστε ναυτικός λαός ………. Ίσως, αλλά σίγουρα με Alzheimer.


Το *''ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ''* στον Πειραιά.....

Εκεί που θα ήθελα να το δω, -και είμαι σίγουρος- και πολλοί άλλοι μαζί με εμένα...

Να κοσμεί σαν πλωτό μουσείο το λιμάνι μας, να λαμπρύνει με την παρουσία του το νέο ΥΕΝ και να φιλοξενεί στους χώρους του εκθέματα 
από άλλα παλιά πλοία της Ακτοπλοίας μας, μια διαρκή έκθεση φωτογραφίας από την ιστορία των πλοίων και των λιμανιών μας 
(δόξα τω θεώ από φωτογραφικό υλικό άλλο τίποτα), κι ακόμα -γιατί όχι- να χρησιμεύει και ως εκπαιδευτικό για τους φοιτητές των Α.Ε.Ν 
όπως μας είχε πρωτοπει και ο καλός μας φίλος *LAEGE*. 

Tι πιο όμορφο θέαμα από το να αντικρύζεις μπαίνοντας στο λιμανι του Πειραιά ένα ζωντανό θρύλο της Ακτοπλοίας, εκεί που τώρα βλέπεις δεμένα 
μόνο ταχύπλοα, και πόσες πολιτισμικές δραστηριότητες δεν θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενήσει στους χώρους του !!!!!

Σας παρακαλούμε, *Save Our Ship* !!!

Georgios Express in Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Espresso Venezia, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Η εικόνα που δημιούργησες είναι συγκινητική, μοναδική και ελπιδοφόρα.
Οι φίλοι μας οι Ιταλοί θα την χαρακτήριζαν ως "capo lavoro" - έργο τέχνης.
Και αποτελεί συνάμα και την καλύτερη πρόταση που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σήμερα για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Σε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι από καρδιάς.
Την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά (12:00-14:00) για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## giorgos....

Αγαπητοί φίλοι

Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ και θα είμαι και εγώ την Κυριακή εκεί. Και οι περισότεροι για να μήν πώ όλοι θα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί. Πρέπει πλέον να βοηθήσουμε *επώνυμα* και να συνυπογράψουμε το κείμενο για τη διάσωση του πλοίου. 
Πίστη θέλει αδέλφια.. Πίστη και να μήν το βάζουμε κάτω.. το υπουργείο είναι ενήμερο για το θέμα και την πρόταση μας να γίνει το Γεώργιος Εξπρές το πρώτο πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο της Ελλάδας και είναι θορυβημένο απο τις τελευταίες αντιδράσεις σας. Όσο περισότεροι μαζευτούμε τόσο το καλύτερο. Μπορεί να ακούγονται ρομαντικά όλα αυτά που λέμε αλλα ρε παιδιά, δέν γίνεται να είσαι πραγματικός καραβολάτρης χωρίς να είσαι ρομαντικός..
Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, το ωφείλουμε στο πλοίο που αγαπήσαμε και έχουμε αναμνήσεις μιας άλλης εποχής..
Όλοι μαζί μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε..

Η ισχύς εν τη ενώση....

Σας περιμένουμε όλους την Κυριακή

Με εκτίμηση
Γιώργος Μακρής

----------


## giorgos....

*επιδή είναι λογικό και κατανοητό πως κάποιοι θα είναι δύσκολο εώς αδύνατο να παρεβρεθούν την Κυριακή στον Πειραιά, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να υπογράψει επώνυμα το παρακάτω κείμενο και να το στείλει αφού πρώτα το σκανάρει στην διεύθυνση* *savegeorgiosexpress@gmail.com**.*
*Κάθε ώρα που περνάει ενώνουν τις φωνές τους μαζί μας άνθρωποι απο το χώρο της ακτοπλοϊας αλλα και απλός κόσμος..*

*Για την διάσωση του ΕΓ.doc*

----------


## Apostolos

Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δέν μπορώ να είμαι εκεί αλλα συνυπογράφω τα λεγόμενα σας!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω και πάλι τη συμπαράσταση όλων για την αυριανή συνάντηση στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά (μεταξύ 12:00 και 14:00 το μεσημέρι) στον πάγκο με τα περιοδικά μέσα στο Σταθμό (δίπλα στα ακυρωτικά).
Είναι αναγκαία η παρουσία όσων μπορούν ώστε να συγκεντρωθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες υπογραφές για τη διάσωση το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Σήμερα έγινε το ακόλουθο περιστατικό, φαινομενικά άσχετο αλλά εν τέλει σχετικό με το θέμα μας.
Είχαμε σήμερα μια συνάντηση της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του σχολείου μας για να πάμε σε μία παραλία της Ραφήνας για να βγάλουμε απολιθώματα και στη συνέχεια για να πάμε στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Είχε έρθει για να μας βοηθήσει ένας άνθρωπος από το Πανεπιστήμιο (Τμήμα Γεωλογίας). 
Ποια σχέση έχουν τώρα αυτά με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές";
Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος ταξίδεψε στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" τον Ιούλιο του 1983.
Ήταν να φύγουν  στις 8:00 το πρωϊ, μάλλον με το "Κίμωλος", αλλά λόγω βλάβης έφυγαν στις 19:30 με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.
Ο άνθρωπος υπέγραψε το χαρτί για τη διάσωση του πλοίου και το ίδιο έκαναν και κάποιοι μαθητές (συμβολικά) αφού τους μιλήσαμε λίγο για το πλοίο και την ιστορία του.
Εμείς αύριο τι θα κάνουμε;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...*Εμείς αύριο τι θα κάνουμε ???*


*Θα βρεθούμε στον Πειραιά Roi, και θα υπογράψουμε για την διάσωση του πλοίου.* 

Κι αν παρ' ελπίδα οι προσδοκίες μας δεν ευοδωθούν και το πλοίο φύγει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, όταν μετά από λίγο καιρό 
στα καραβολατρικά φόρουμ ανέβουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου μισοδιαλυμένου στην Ινδία, και ...ματα-ακούσουμε σχόλια του στυλ : 
*''Aχ τι φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές που μας δείχνετε ?''* ή *''ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΣΑ, το καυμένο το καραβάκι !!!''* ή *''Γιατί μας το κάνεις αυτό φίλε......... ???''*, 
εμείς θα μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να χαμογελάσουμε (έστω και πικρά) και να έχουμε ήσυχη τη συνείδηση μας ότι προσπαθήσαμε να το σώσουμε.

Μόνο που να ρε φίλε Αντώνη, θα στεναχωρηθώ πολύ αν όταν ανέβουν αυτά τα παραπάνω ...σχόλια ( γιατί *σίγουρα* θα υπάρξουν ), 
διαπιστώσω ότι ανήκουν σε φίλους που καθ' όλη την -έστω ρομαντική- προσπάθεια διάσωσης του, δεν στείλανε (*δικαίωμα τους βέβαια*) 
ούτε *ΕΝΑ (!!!)* μήνυμα συμπαράστασης.  :Sad: 

Κατά τα άλλα βέβαια είμαστε όλοι *ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ*.

----------


## giorgos....

Απλά συμφωνώ.. Ας ελπίσουμε να μήν ανέβουν αυτές οι φωτογραφίες..
Όσο για αύριο θέλω να σκέφτομαι θετικά.. Δέν θα είμαστε μόνοι μας..

----------


## NAXOS

Την εβδομαδα που ερχεται και συγκεκριμενα 17-20 Απριλιου γινεται η τουριστικη εκθεση ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ στο εκθεσιακο κεντρο exproathens στην Ανθουσα Αττικης.
Σ αυτη λοιπον την εκθεση μαζευονται παρα πολλοι Κυκλαδιτες απο ολα τα νησια καθως και οι αρχες των περισσοτερων νησιων οπως Νομαρχης -Δημαρχοι και αλλοι
Θα προτεινα λοιπον η εν λογω επιστολη να κανει "βολτα"στα περιπτερα των νησιων (και οχι μονο των Κυκλαδων).Νομιζω οτι με μια γρηγορη ενημερωση η με καποιο εντυπο που θα ενημερωνε γιατι γινεται αυτο.το αποτελεσμα θα ηταν εντυπωσιακο,διοτι αυτη τη στιγμη μονο οσοι ασχολουμαστε με το ναυτιλια ξερωμε τι γινεται.Στα νησια ομως δεν εχουν παρει ειδηση
Ριχνω το σπορο.Ποτηστετον να μεγαλωση και να καρποφορηση μεχρι τη Πεμπτη 17 Απριλιου.
Δεν νομιζω οτι θα υπαρξη νησιωτης και ειδικα Κυκλαδιτης που να μην υπογραψη..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πολύ ωραία πρόταση απο τον Φίλο NAXOS.

----------


## giorgos....

Πραγματικά καλή πρόταση όμως ίσως να μήν προλάβουμε αν περιμένουμε μέχρι τότε..

----------


## giorgos....

Άυριο το πρωϊ στις *10:30* θα βρίσκομαι στον σταθμό του μετρό στη *Δάφνη* ακριβώς μόλις περάσετε τα ακυρωτικά μηχανήματα. Όποιος μένει σε κάποια απο τις γύρω περιοχές και επιθυμεί να έρθει μπορεί να μας βρεί κατ'ευθείαν στο σταθμό ώστε να πάμε μαζί στον Πειραιά.. Προς αναγνώριση, προσωπικά θα κρατάω ένα πράσινο κλασέρ..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *NAXOS* σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τόσο για την πρόταση σου όσο και για την διαφαινόμενη συμπαράσταση σου στην προσπάθεια 
να σωθεί ένα ιστορικό πλοίο της Ακτοπλοίας μας.

Ένα θετικό μήνυμα, μία θετική προσέγγιση και πρόταση είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενα.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Να είσαι καλά !!!

----------


## jumpman

Παιδιά και εγώ θέλω να υπογράψω για τη σωτηρία του Γεώργιος Εξπρές αλλά είμαι στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.Μπορεί κάποιος να υπογράψει για μένα;

----------


## giorgos....

όλα οκ jumpman??

----------


## giorgos....

όλα οκ jumpman?

----------


## Rocinante

μπορει καποιος να μας ενημερωσει τι εγινε σημερα ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σήμερα έγινε μια πολύ καλή αρχή.
Δεν είναι εύκολο να βγαίνεις σε ένα δημόσιο χώρο και να ζητάς υπογραφές για την προστασία ενός πλοίου και μάλιστα επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού.
Η όλη προσπάθεια προΰποθέτει ότι θα εκτεθείς. Αλλά, νομίζω, ότι κάποιες φορές είναι ωραίο να εκτίθεσαι για έναν τέτοιο σκοπό.
Μαζεύτηκαν αρκετές υπογραφές και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
Εξίσου, όμως, σημαντικό είναι σήμερα είχαμε τη χαρά να συναντήσουμε για πρώτη φορά ανθρώπους που διαβάζαμε τόσα χρόνια τα άρθρα που έγραφαν ή θαυμάζαμε τις φωτογραφίες που δημοσίευαν σε ναυτιλικά περιοδικά ή εφημερίδες χωρίς να τους έχουμε συναντήσει ποτέ ως τώρα. Μας δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε κα να συζητήσουμε με ναυτικούς όλων των κλάδων (πλοιάρχους, μηχανικούς, ηλεκτρολόγους, επίκουρους, μάγειρες, ναύτες). Είχαμε τη χαρά να γνωρίσουμε ανθρώπους εκτός του χώρου της ναυτιλίας που έδειξαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα. Γνωρίσαμε και μιλήσαμε ακόμα και με γνωστό επώνυμο γερμανό δημοσιογράφο από γνωστό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό και να μάθουμε τι γίνεται στη Γερμανία σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση.
Όλοι θυμόντουσαν το καράβι και όλοι εκδήλωσαν την επιθυμία να σωθεί.
Είχαμε φτιάξει από κοινού και κάποιες αφίσες και τις δώσαμε με χαρά σε όσους τις ζήτησαν.
Μείναμε τρεις ώρες στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά και όταν πια φύγαμε φύγαμε με τη βεβαιότητα ότι η προσπάθεια πλέον πήρε μια άλλη διάσταση. Από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα, διότι μόνο με συλλογική και καλά οργανωμένη προσπάθεια πολλών ανθτρώπων θα υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα και για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", αλλά και για το επόμενο πλοίο που θα προσπαθήσουμε να σώσουμε.
Ο Κομφούκιος έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά ότι ακόμα και το πιο μεγάλο ταξίδι αρχίζει με ένα μικρό βήμα.
Και για μας το μικρό βήμα ήταν το σημερινό .......

----------


## marioskef

> ...αλλά και για το επόμενο πλοίο που θα προσπαθήσουμε να σώσουμε...


Πολύ σημαντική η προσπάθειά σας για μένα όχι τόσο γιατι θα σωθεί ένα πλοίο αλλά επειδή δείξατε οτι είστε ενεργοί πολίτες.
Όμως πιστευω πως πρεπει να υπάρχει ένα μέτρο στο ζήτημα της διατήρησης κάποιων πλοίων...
Πόσα πρέπει να είναι αυτά τα πλοία? Αρκετά ώστε να υπάρχουν σε κάθε λιμάνι της Ελλάδας. Νομίζω πως για να έχει αποτέλεσμα αυτή αλλά και κάθε άλλη προσπάθεια θα πρεπει να είμαστε ιδιαίτερα εκλεκτικοί σε αυτό τοζήτημα κια οι προσπάθειες να αφορούν πλοία που πραγματικά υπήρετησαν τη χώρο για πολύ καιρό και άλλαξαν τη ροή του. Όχι σε πλοία που απλά κάποιοι από εμάς αγάπησαν πολύ έως πάρα πολύ, αλλά πέραν τούτου ουδέν

----------


## nautikos

Εκει ψηλα στο Βελγιο, καπου στο 1965 ενα νεος ακτοπλοικος θρυλος εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα...

roi01.jpg

roi02.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτος ο Ναυτικος εχει βαλθει να μας τρελανει,δεν παει αλλο.Οτι φτιαχνει ειναι αριστουργημα.Ναυτικε δεν ξερω με ποιον τροπο,αλλα πρεπει να βρεις και τα σχεδια του Επτανησος.Το απαιτει ο λαος. :Wink:

----------


## Bari_Express

Λειπει η κορωνα στην πλωρη

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλοι καραβολάτρες....
με το να αναπολούμε την ομορφιά του καραβιού και να λέμε τί ωραίο βαπόρι που είναι δέν γίνεται τίποτα.. Όπως και γενικά σε αυτή τη χώρα δέν λειτουργεί τίποτα.. Δέν υπάρχει ναυτική συνήδηση, ναυτική παιδία..
Ο απλός κόσμος που δέν είναι σαν εμάς που θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε καραβολάτρες, αντιμέτωπίζει τα πλοία σαν κάτι ξένο, που δέν χρειάζεται καν να ασχοληθεί μαζί του.. Αυτό έχω τη διάθεση να το καταλάβω.. Αυτό όμως που δέν χωράει το μυαλό μου είναι η ψυχρότητα και η απάθεια με την οποία κάποιοι απο μάς αντιμετωπίζουν τα πράγματα.. όταν αγαπάς κάποιο βαπόρι κάνεις τα "πάντα" 'η έστω ότι περνάει απο το χέρι σου γι'αυτό. είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό, όχι για τα πλοία, αλλα για τους ίδιους που αυτοαποκαλούντε καραβολάτρες..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό, όπως επισημαίνει και ο ο φίλος giorgos, πριν περάσουμε στην εικονική πραγματικότητα των τρισδιάστατων σχεδίων να εξαντλήσουμε όλα τα περιθώρια για να κρατήσουμε έστω και ένα μικρό κομμάτι από την ίδια την πραγματικότητα (το ίδιο το καράβι).
Τα σχέδια του Ναυτικού είναι υπέροχα.
Αλλά το καράβι είναι ακόμα εν ζωή.
Και καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε (όσοι θέλουν) να μείνει εν ζωή.
Αν φύγει, τότε το μόνο που θα έχει απομείνει από αυτό θα είναι φωτογραφίες, βιώματα και τρισδιάστατα σχέδια.
Ακόμα όμως .........

----------


## nautikos

@ Bari Express

Εχεις δικιο, μου διεφυγε :Very Happy:  Αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις σε πλοιο-μοντελο με πολλες λεπτομεριες ολο και καποια θα σου ξεφυγει. Αλλωστε ενα πραγματικο πλοιο γινεται απο πολλους, εδω μονο απο ενα :Wink: .

@ giorgos....

Το ερωτημα σου, αν δλδ ειμαστε καραβολατρες η οχι, προηλθε απο την εικονα του Roi που ανεβασα και τις απαντησεις των αλλων δυο μελων?

Μια που το πιανεις παντως το θεμα, θα ηθελα να πω και εγω τη γνωμη μου. Πιστευω οτι το ποσο καραβολατρης ειναι ή οχι καποιος, το ξερει ο ιδιος και μονο αυτος. Το να βαλουμε κριτες για να αποφασισουν ή να μαζεψουμε κοσμο για να το επιβεβαιωσει, ειναι τουλαχιστον φαιδρο.

Επισης θα συμφωνισω απολυτα μαζι σου, οτι καποιος καραβολατρης μπορει να κανει πολλα για κατι που αγαπαει με τον τροπο, κοπο, χρονο που αυτος μπορει και επειδη δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να γνωριζουμε παντα τι κανει ο διπλανος μας, οπως λεει και η διαφημιση "καλυτερα να μασαμε παρα να μιλαμε":mrgreen:.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο καθένας συνεισφέρει στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης του πλοίου με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί και πιστεύει σωστό.

Αρκεί μόνο να συνεισφέρει. Γιατί στο παρόν φόρουμ (να θυμήσω) ότι βιώσαμε και μία περίπτωση ειρωνικής αντιμετώπισης του θέματος από *ένα* μέλος. Δεν θα επεκταθώ.

Ο φίλος *nautikos* μέσα από εκατοντάδες πλοία που πέρασαν από τα λιμάνια μας, διάλεξε (καθόλου τυχαία νομίζω) την συγκεκριμμένη στιγμή, να αφιερώσει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του στο να θυμήσει μέσα από τα υπέροχα σχέδια του σε εμάς αλλά και σε *ξένους* φίλους μας την ομορφιά αυτού του πλοίου όσο και την ιστορία του.  :Wink: 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από εμένα στον φίλο *nautikos* για τα υπέροχα και μοναδικά screenshots του.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kalloni

Καλα ειναι τα σκρινσοτ αλλα μας κολαζει και μας αφηνει με τη χαρα  :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από εμένα στον φίλο *espresso venezia* για τα καλα του λογια.

Φιλτατε kalloni και εμενα με κολαζει η _Mercedes SLR_ αλλα δυστυχως δεν μου τη χαριζουνε και με αφηνει με τη χαρα...:mrgreen: Τι να κανουμε c'est la vie που λενε και οι Γαλλοι...

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε nautike.

Αυτό που έγραψα δέν έχει καμία σχέση με τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες και τα σχόλια των άλλων μελών. Έχει να κάνει με την γενικότερη αδιαφορία κάποιων -επέτρεψε μου να γνωρίζω- και επαναλαμβάνω για να μήν παρεξηγηθώ "κάποιων" όχι των όλων.. γιατι έχω ακούσει και απόψεις όπως "γιατί να σωθεί το Γεώργιος Εξπρές αφού δεν σώθηκε το δικό μου καράβι;"  Και απαντώ: Γιατί κύριος; Όταν κινδύνευε το δικό σου καράβι βγήκες να φωνάξεις; Βγήκες να ζητήσεις βοήθειά; Είπες οτι κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να το σώσεις με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς και θέλεις βοήθεια απ'όποιον είναι διατεθημένος να το κάνει; Το δύσκολο είναι να βγείς μπροστά και να μιλήσεις, να φωνάξεις, να αγωνιστείς. Αντιθέτως το εύκολο είναι τα "μεγάλα λόγια" στην αρχή, όταν όμως έρθει η ώρα τα λόγια να γίνουν πράξη τότε μένει το 1/3 για να συνεχίσει..
Δυστηχώς οι ξένοι λένε για εμάς τους Έλληνες πως "μιλάτε πολύ αλλα κάνετε λίγα".. Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να παρεξηγηθείς λοιπόν.. Μιλάω για τη γενική νοοτροπία μας, μετά απο 1 σχεδόν μήνα που έχει περάσει απο τότε που ξεκίνησε αυτή η προσπάθεια..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η προσπάθεια που ξεκίνησε εδώ και ένα μήνα συνεχίζεται. Η πάλη με αντίπαλο το χρόνο είναι σκληρή, αλλά κανείς δεν τα παρατάει. Είναι πολλοί αυτοί που υπέγραψαν, αυτοί που έστειλαν e-mail, αυτοί που τηλεφώνησαν στους αρμόδιους. Στην όλη προαπάθεια συμμετέχουν και βοηθούν πολλοί άνθρωποι: "επώνυμοι", "ανώνυμοι", ναυτικοί, επιβάτες, άνθρωποι που το ταξίδεψαν, άνθρωποι που δεν το ταξίδεψαν ποτέ. ¶νθρωποι που το καράβι αυτό τους έχει ξυπνήσει μέσα τους συναισθήματα, μνήμες, βιώματα, ταξίδια.

----------


## kalypso

δεν έχει σημασία αν δουλέψαμε ή όχι σε αυτό το καράβι.....δεν παίζει ρόλο αν υπήρξε η εταιρία που εργαστήκαμε ή όχι....όσο μπορούμε όμως και θέλουμε (το βασικότερο) ας προσπαθήσουμε....και εγώ μαζί σας παιδιά....!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από την Κυριακή και μετά υπάρχει μια διάθεση συλλογικότητας. Είναι πολύ ωραίο, όπως επισημαίνει και η φίλη Calypso, να είμαστε μαζί και να δουλεύουμε μαζί για κάποιο σκοπό. 
Το πρόβλημα σ' αυτή τη χώρα είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι δύσκολα συνεργάζονται. Όταν σπανίως καταφέρνουν να συνεργαστούν, το αποτέλεσμα είναι συχνά πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## Νάξος

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γεια σας. Κι εγώ μαζύ σας στην διάσωση του Roi Baudoin, να κάνω με τίς μικρές μου δυνάμεις ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου. Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο αφιερωμένο σε σας που το αγαπήσατε δύο σαρωμένες φωτογραφίες από φυλλάδια της εποχής του '80.

Η πρώτη προέρχεται από τουριστικό φυλλάδιο πρακτορείου της Νάξου (πρίν το 1987), ενώ η δεύτερη μάλλον από φυλλάδιο πολιτικού κόμματος ή οργανισμού τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης (πιθανότατα το 1988 ή 1989). Εκτιμώ ότι το λιμάνι στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι από κάποιο νησί των μικρών Κυκλάδων (εδώ θέλω την βοήθειά σας).

Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο σχετικά με το βαπόρι;

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλε Ναξος  και .....Ισως γειτονα !!!!
Κατ αρχη νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βρεθουμε γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω θα πρεπει να ειμαστε στη πραγματικοτητα γειτονες.  Εγω παραλια εσυ  καπου καστρο? Νιο Χωριο??
Εν πασει περιπτωση η δευτερη φωτογραφια σου μαλλον ειναι το λιμανι του Κουφονησιου οταν φτιαχνοτανε.
Και κατι για ολους τους Φιλους. Σημερα ανοιγει το ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ,μεχρι τη Κυριακη. Θα κυκλοφορηση η επιστολη για το Βαπορι μας  ??

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Roi!
Πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!Ας ελπίσουμε σύντομα να μπορούμε να το καμαρώνουμε ξανά!

----------


## giorgos....

kalypso μου με τη νοοτροπία της *ηττοπάθειας,* της *μοιρολατρείας* και του *συμφέροντος* που επικρατεί σε αυτή τη τη χώρα και την οποία υιοθετούν και κάποιοι κύριοι που μάλλον, στόχο έχουν να μασάνε απ αυτή την ιστορία πάρα να βοηθήσουν πραγματικά, και αναφέρομαι σε στελέχη της ακτοπλοϊας και όχι μόνο...., είναι πλέον πολύ δύσκολο να το καμαρώσουμε ξανά....

----------


## kalypso

Γιώργο μου εμείς το ευχόμαστε!Αλλά και αν πάλι δεν μπορέσουμε να το καμαρώσουμε ξανά θα το καμαρώνουμε στις καρδιές μας....και θα καμαρώνουμε και εμείς....(ξέρεις τι εννοώ)!

----------


## giorgos....

Ξέρω τι εννοείς. Όλοι ξέρουν όσοι συμμετείχαν ξέρουν....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα στην Ελευσίνα.

Και επειδή η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία, καλό θα είναι να περιμένουμε.

Μετά από το όποιο τέλος στην υπόθεση διάσωσης του (καλό ή κακό) μπορούμε να ξαναμιλήσουμε, να πούμε τι έγινε, τι δεν έγινε, ''τις πταίει''.

Και έχουμε πολλά να πούμε, και περισσότερα να κάνουμε.

Αναμένω, εν σιωπή.....

----------


## giorgos....

Και εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων ας θυμηθούμε άλλες εποχές, άλλες εικόνες.. τότε που στόλιζαν τα λιμάνια μας *βαπόρια* σάν κι αυτό. όχι κουτιά και απρόσωπα ταχύπλοα.... 
Α ρε *καπταΚώστα,* τί βαπόρι μας έφερες....
roi008.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Είχα την τιμή να μου εμπιστευτεί ο *jolly roger* τη δημοσίευση ενός μηνύματος σχετικά με την προσπάθεια διάσωσης του Γεώργιος Εξπρές και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ γι'αυτό..

Αν δέν καταφέρουμε να σώσουμε τώρα το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, δεν θα καταφέρουμε ποτέ να σώσουμε κανένα άλλο πλοίο, γιατί η τιμή θα είναι πάντα πολύ υψηλότερη απο την τωρινή τιμή του Γεώργιος Εξπρές που είναι ήδη 7 χρόνια παροπλισμένο.

*Γιαννουλάτοι* που να *δωρίζουν* (εις μάτην σ'αυτή τη "ναυτική" χώρα των φραγκοφονιάδων) τα πλοία τους *(π.χ Εγνατία)* για πλωτά ναυτικά μουσεία, για να τα σώσουν απο τα δίαλυτήρια, δεν βρίσκονται κάθε μέρα....

*jolly roger....*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που φαίνεται, μέχρι στιγμής, είναι ότι κανένας επίσημος φορέας δεν δείχνει να ενδιαφέρεται για τη σωτηρία του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου της ακτοπλοΐας μας και τη μετατροπή του σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο. 
Αν, λοιπόν, θέλουμε να επιτευχθεί ο σκοπός και να σωθεί ένα πλοίο μόνο μια λύση απομένει. Να οργανωθούμε από μόνοι μας όσοι ενδιαφερόμαστε για αυτό το σκοπό και να βρούμε χορηγούς και συνεργάτες.
Η εικονική πραγματικότητα με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" αραγμένο μπροστά στο Υπουργείο ως πλωτό Ναυτικό  Μουσείο θα γίνει πραγματικότητα μόνο αν οργανωθεί και συντονιστεί καλά μια τέτοια προσπάθεια. Το πλοίο μπορεί να μην είναι το "Εγνατία", το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ή το "Κεφαλληνία" αλλά θα είναι ένα πλοίο που θα καταφέρει να διατηρήσει τη μνήμη ζωντανή και για τα υπόλοιπα. 
Η ίδια ιστορία έγινε και με τα λεγόμενα πλοία της ελευθερίας, τα LIBERTY's. Αφού τα ξεζούμισαν και έκτισαν πάνω τους το λεγόμενο ναυτιλιακό θαύμα της Ελλάδας, στη συνέχεια τα πούλησαν για crap. Με τον καιρό συνειδητοποίησαν ότι θα ήταν καλό να διατηρηθεί ένα πλοίο αυτού του τύπου για Μουσείο και για αυτό προσπαθούν εδώ και καιρό να το φέρουν πίσω από την Αμερική.
Οι προσπάθειες κρατούν καιρό και κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρουν να το φέρουν τελικά πίσω.
Όταν, όμως, τα είχαν εδώ κανείς δεν έδειξε τη διάθεση να κρατήσει έστω και ένα από αυτά τα πλοία.
Η ιστορία στην Ελλάδα επαναλαμβάνεται και πολλές φορές επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα ..........

----------


## Haddock

Όσον αφορά το βασιλοβάπορο, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να πιέζουμε όσο μας το επιτρέπει ο προσωπικός μας χρόνος. Μια επιπλέον επιστολή ή φαξ στους φορείς δεν είναι δα και τόσο χρονοβόρο. Νομίζω ότι όπως έχουμε πει, αξίζει να διαθέσουμε λίγο από το μεράκι μας για τη θάλασσα στο Γεώργιος Εξπρές.

Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα μουσεία, αλλά από προσωπική εμπειρία με μνημεία ιστορικής κληρονομιάς, το θέμα θέλει ψάξιμο και αρκετή υπομονή. Επίσης, η επιμέλεια του εγχειρήματος από μια Μη Κερδοσκοπική Εταιρεία δίνει ένα επιπλέον μοχλό πίεσης προς τους επίσημους φορείς.

Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτοί οι φορείς χρειάζονται χρόνο για να ενεργοποιηθούν και να δείξουν ενδιαφέρον. Αυτό φυσικά δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την Ελλάδα και τον κρατικό της φορέα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο τεύχος Μαίου του περιοδικού *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ* που κυκλοφορεί, υπάρχει αναφορά τόσο σε άρθρο όσο και στο εξώφυλλο, στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης του Γεώργιος Εξπρές.

Ένα πολύ αξιόλογο άρθρο που το συνοδεύει και *ΑΥΤΗ* η φωτογραφία που πρωτοαναρτήθηκε στο φόρουμ μας.

Μία καλή κίνηση θεωρώ από την διεύθυνση και τους συντάκτες του περιοδικού, το οποίο είμαι βέβαιος θα σταθεί και στο μέλλον αρωγός στην προσπάθεια που δειλά μεν ξεκίνησε αλλά σιγά-σιγά γιγαντώθηκε, να δούμε δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή ένα παλιό πλοίο της Ακτοπλοίας μας να διασώζεται ως πλωτό μουσείο και κέντρο ταυτόχρονα πολιτιστικών ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

Το είδα και γω και οφείλω να πω ότι στην αρχή έμμοιαζε τρελό να σωθεί το πλοίο αλλά αυτή την στιγμή αυτή η ιδέα αρχίζει να μπαίνει και σε άλλα μυαλά(και αυτό χάρης το πίσμα σας και την θέλησή σας) και αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστω για την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης ελπίζω και το εύχομαι να συνεχιστεί αυτή η προσπάθεια γιατί αξίζει τον κόπο

----------


## trjim2k5

Παιδια, οντας πολυ νεος στο forum, μολις σημερα πληροφορηθηκα για την ιστορια του Γεωργιος...Διαβασα μια μια και τις 22 σελιδες του θεματος και ξετυλιχθηκε μπροστα μου μια ιστορια αρκετα συγκινητικη και με πολλη αγαπη προς το πλοιο εκ μερους των μελων του forum...

Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με αυτο το βαπορι αλλα αντιθετα ειχα τιμησει πολλες φορες το ατυχο αδερφακι του, το Bari Express. Με λυπη μου πληροφορηθηκα για την τυχη του...Με την ιδια λυπη που πληροφορηθηκα για την τυχη του Επτανησος...Αυτα τα πλοια ηταν για εμενα το εισητηριο για τις διακοπες μου στα παιδικα μου χρονια και χωρις υπερβολη ημουν δεμενος με αυτα...

Για να μη λεω πολλα, επικροτω την προσπαθεια σας και ευχομαι καποιοι να σταματησουν να κοιτανε μονο το ποσο κερδιζουν και να αναλογιστουν την αξια και την ιστορια που κουβαλανε πανω τους τα συγκεκριμενα καραβια...

----------


## giorgos....

Σε καλωσορίζουμε στο forum.. πάνω απ'όλα είναι η αγάπη για τα καρβια και ειδικα για αυτά τα σκαριά..
Να είσαι καλα....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Γυρίστηκε κάποτε από την Lina Wertmiller ένα σπουδαίο κινηματογραφικό έργο με τίτλο "Ιστορία έρωτα και αναρχίας". Νομίζω, ότι η ιστορία αυτή θυμίζει λίγο την ιστορία του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Στο έργο αυτό ακουγόταν και ένα πολύ γνωστό τραγούδι με τίτλο "Canto per chi non ha fortuna", δηλαδή "Τραγουδώ για αυτόν που δεν έχει τύχη". Ας ελπίσουμε ότι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" να έχει καλύτερη τύχη και να μην χαθεί για πάντα ......
Το τραγούδι μάλιστα λέει "Canto per chi non ha fortuna, canto per me", δηλαδή τραγουδώ για μένα.

----------


## Haddock

Για να μην ξεχνάμε το θρυλικό βασιλοβάπορο. Φωτογραφία από μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία. 

GE_Athinios.jpg

Copyright

----------


## arne

Hi, The "Roi Baudouin" enter the Ostend harbour in 1965 to go at the Belliard shipyard to fitting-out the inside ship.
Regards, ArneRB afwerking Billiard 65.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Great photo, thanks Arne.

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baudouin" underway in 1969
roi002.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you very much for all Arne.
The ship looks so great in the photo.
The "Roi" remains in Eleusis Bay. Her future is uncertain.
Maybe, the last "trip" to India has beeh cancelled.
There' s a possibily for an other last "trip" to Turkey.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα *συγκλονιστικό* άρθρο.
Ένα από τα *καλύτερα* άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό, και η *καλύτερη τοποθέτηση* σχετικά με την διάσωση του πλοίου.

*''Γιατί; Έτσι δεν έχει γιατί.''* 




> Το όνομα του είναι ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Κι εμείς παλεύουμε για να σωθεί. Γιατί; Έτσι, δεν έχει γιατί. Σε λέξεις ξύλινες τα συναισθήματα δεν μπαίνουν. 
> 
> Γιατί; Για να μην φύγει. Για να μην χαθεί. Για να μην πάψει να υπάρχει. Δεν φτάνει; Γιατί; Επειδή το ζήσαμε. Επειδή το καμαρώσαμε. 
> Επειδή μαζί του μπήκαμε, χαράζοντας ο ήλιος, στην Καλντέρα. Ούτε κι αυτό φτάνει; Επειδή ήρθε από τον τόπο του τον μακρινό 
> για να δεθεί μαζί μας. 
> 
> Επειδή πάλεψε με την κοφτή του πλώρη το Αιγαίο. Επειδή έπαιξε με τα κύματά του. Επειδή αχνίστηκε με την αρμύρα του. 
> Επειδή έγινε φίλος καρδιακός με τα λιμάνια του. Και εραστής της ¶γονής του. Επειδή τ' αναζητούν κάθε πρωί στο πέλαγος η Πάρος, 
> η Νάξος, η Νιός κι η Σαντορίνη. Επειδή το νοσταλγούν όσοι για χρόνια ταξίδεψαν μαζί του. Επειδή τους αγάπησε κι αυτό 
> ...


*''Επειδή είναι ντροπή αριστουργήματα να ταπεινώνονται στο Alang και στο Aliaga.''*

Τι σχόλια μπορεί να κάνει κανείς, τι μπορεί κανείς άλλο να πει;

*ΠΗΓΗ : ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ* ( Τεύχος Ιουνίου 2008 ) 
*ΑΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ : Kος. ΦΩΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΤΙΝΟΣ.*

----------


## Apostolos

Ευγε στον Κο Φώτη Μαρτίνο!

----------


## compass

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε ένα πρόβλημα.. Γνωρίζω το όνομα και τον αριθμό νηολογίου κάποιων εμπορικών πλοίων με ελληνική σημαία και ψάχνω την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία. Υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα μου;

----------


## Apostolos

http://skolarikos.com/Skolarikos/

----------


## compass

Τι σου είναι η τεχνολογία όμως..  :Wink:   Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## arne

The model of "Roi Baudouin" at the local museum in Ostend

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου και αυτες τις φωτο τα αφιερωνω στον φιλο Roi Baudoin...ημουν στο πλοιο Ελλας Εξπρες και μας περασε στο δρομο....

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (5).jpg

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (6).jpg

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (7).jpg

Στην Ιο, ημουν στο Ποσειδων εξπρες....

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (8).jpg

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (9).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στις πρωτες φωτογραφιες πανω,φαινεται και το στεμμα της πλωρης του βαποριου,το αφαιρεσαν αργοτερα.Πολυ ιστορικες αυτες με το στεμμα.Ευχαριστουμε. :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες αυτές φωτογραφίες.
Και εγώ προσωπικά με τη σειρά μου για την όμορφή σου αφιέρωση.
Θα επανέλθουμε σύντομα με ότι νεότερο υπάρχει για το καράβι αυτό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν από 25 τόσα χρόνια είχε έρθει στο σχολείο μας (2ο Λύκειο Υμηττού) ο Αντώνης Σαμαράκης για τη γιορτή που γινόταν στο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα μας ανάφερε χαρακτηριστικά ότι το πιο βαθύ σκοτάδι είναι συνήθως πριν την αυγή.
Για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" τώρα αρχίζει να αχνοφαίνεται στο βάθος μια πολύ μικρή ακτίνα φωτός. 
Μετά από δυο μήνες αναμονής, κάποιοι από τους αρμόδιους αρχίζουν να δείχνουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Η εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα δείξει κατά πόσο αυτό το ενδιαφέρον είναι υπαρκτό ή όχι. 
Υπάρχει, όμως, και μία δημοσιογράφος που δείχνει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για το όλο θέμα. Και μάλιστα είναι δημοσιογράφος του ναυτιλιακού ρεπορτάζ, γνωστή στο χώρο και παλιά συνεργάτρια του "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ". Η δημοσιογράφος είναι η Θεοδοσία Κοντζόγλου του Sky.
Πριν από δύο εβδομάδες (Σάββατο 31 Μαΐου 2008), μίλησε στην πρωϊνή της εκπομπή στον Sky, κάποιος από την ομάδα που παλεύει για τη διατήρηση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Και αυτή την Κυριακή στην ίδια εκπομπή θα υπάρχει, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, πάλι μία αναφορά για το πλοίο.
Αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιοι από τους αρμόδιους φορείς δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον να ενημερωθούν για το θέμα της διατήρησης του πλοίου. Αυτά, τουλάχιστον, για αρχή.
Μετά, λοιπόν, από μια μεγάλη βασανιστική σιωπή κάτι αρχίζει να κινείται. 
Και αφού το ενδεχόμενο της Ινδίας φαίνεται να έχει απομακρυνθεί προς το παρόν, η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται.......

Υ.Γ. Να σημειώσω, επίσης, τη συμβολική σημασία της αλλαγής  Avatar από τον φίλο Espresso Venezia σε αυτήν ακριβώς τη χρονική στιγμή. Δείτε το και θα καταλάβετε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" τώρα αρχίζει να αχνοφαίνεται στο βάθος μια πολύ μικρή ακτίνα φωτός....


 
IMG_01.jpg 
Λες βρε Αντώνη ??? 
Λες στη χώρα που γέννησε τον ωχαδερφισμό (ως γνωστόν τα από αρχαιότητος πολιτισμικά μας φώτα τα δώσαμε όλα, και εμείς απομείναμε ...γκαβοί), 
να ζήσουμε μια τέτοια ιστορική  :Razz:  πρωτοβουλία ??? 
Μακάρι Αντώνη μου, μακάρι ...αλλά...................:?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σημασία έχει να μην σε ξεχνούν. Αυτό είχε γράψει σε ένα προφητικό κείμενό του στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" ο Jolly Roger. Και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αρκετοί που δεν το έχουν ξεχάσει το βαπόρι και για αυτό η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται.
Αυτό που γίνεται με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είναι ότι ενώ έχεις την αίσθηση ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά κάποια άτομα και αρχίζουν και πάλι να κινούν τα νήματα και να προσπαθούν να πετύχουν αυτό που σε αυτή τη χώρα φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό: τη διατήρηση ενός πλοίου της Ακτοπλοΐας μας για πλωτό Μουσείο.

----------


## kalypso

αντε να  ακούσουμε κάτι καλό σύντομα....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται.
Ας ξαναπάμε, λοιπόν, στην Ελευσίνα για να δούμε το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" με ανοικτό τον καταπέτη αυτή τη φορά.

Στα ρέλια της πρύμνης

Στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## compass

Σημασία έχει να μην σε ξεχνούν..
Πόσα πολλά λέει αυτη η φράση!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Compass, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιό σου.
Θα ήθελα να σου μεταφέρω και τους χαιρετισμούς του Jolly Roger αφού η παραπάνω φράση μου ήρθε συνειρμικά ξαναδιαβάζοντας το παρακάτω κείμενο που έγραψε ο Jolly Roger.
Να ξορκίζεις τη λήθη, να μην ξεχνάς, να υπάρχεις. Μια άγνωστη δύναμη που σε σπρώχνει να πας εκεί στη θέση Γλύφα Ελευσίνας για να δεις το καράβι.
Εδώ δεν υπάρχει λογική, υπάρχει μόνο συναίσθημα και ένστικτο.

Από το τεύχος 25 του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (Μάρτιος 1995) το παρακάτω απόσπασμα γραμμένο από τον Jolly Roger:

" ...... O θάνατος παραμονεύει στα βάθη των ματιών, στα βάθη της ψυχής τους, σε κάθε βλέμμα, σε κάθε κίνηση, σε κάθε λέξη τους. Ποιος θυμάται το νερό της Λήθης; Θάνατος είναι η λησμονιά. Όταν κανείς δεν σε θυμάται και δεν σε ονειρεύεται, τότε είσαι στ' αλήθεια πεθαμένος - ή σαν μην υπήρξες ποτέ. Το ίδιο κάνει. Ψευδαίσθηση και η ζωή και ο θάνατος. Αν σε θυμούνται ή όχι - εκεί είναι το μυστικό. Θα λείψεις άραγε σε κανέναν;"

Στους καλούς φίλους Rocinante, Paroskayac, Naxos, Compass και φυσικά στον Νίκο.
Και το πλοίο στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου με την Αγία Αικατερίνη στο βάθος. 

Στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Συγχαρητήρια* στον μεγάλο αγώνα που κάνει ο *Roi*.Του ευχόμαστε καλή δύναμη και καλά αποτελέσματα.



8.jpg












12.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Η εβδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει με όμορφες εκπλήξεις από τους φίλους του βασιλοβάπορου. 
Το γέρικο σκαρί περιμένει αγέρωχο, ένα μόλα όλα, για να ορμήσει λεύτερο. Τα κείμενα του Jolly Roger γεμίζουν μαύρες σκέψεις το μυαλό μου, αλλά όταν βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες σας, πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι. 

Πλοία σαν το Roi δεν λησμονούνται από τους θαλασσινούς και τους νησιώτες. Είναι το πλοίο που φέρνει μνήμες από καράβια, ναυτικούς, και καραβοκύρηδες που δεν είναι πια μαζί μας. Η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται και σίγουρα οι καραβολάτρες δεν έχουν λησμονήσει τούτο το θρυλικό σκαρί.

----------


## Νικόλας

νομίζω πως όλοι είμαστε τρελοί γι αυτό το βαπόρι άσχετα αν το έχουμε η δεν το έχουμε ακφράσει στο forum ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι γιατί είναι τέλειο ακόμα και έτσι εμένα μου φαίνεται όμορφο

----------


## Rocinante

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι καποιοι πιστεψαν οτι με τον καιρο μετα τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις θα ξεχνιοταν το θεμα. Και ισως ενα βραδυ...
Αμ δε. Η φωτια οχι μονο δεν σβηνει αλλα δυναμωνει...

----------


## kalypso

ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi!!!
Kαι εγώ συμπαραστέκομαι στον αγώνα αλλάζοντας το avatar μου με μία φωτογραφία του Roi Baudouin....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Kalypso, είσαι πραγματικά ευρηματική και πολυμήχανη.
Τι άλλο να πει κανείς. 
Για αυτό θα σου αφιερώσω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που είναι από το δικό μου Avatar. Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στον Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000. Είναι η τελευταία φορά που έφυγε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να πάει για τα δρομολόγιά του στης Σύρο. Η αιτία που είχε έρθει τότε στον Πειραιά ήταν για να πάρει καύσιμα, λόγω μιας απεργίας που γινόταν εκείνη της εποχή. 
Στον Πειραιά, λοιπόν, αργά το απόγευμα μιας Δευτέρας στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000.
Για την Kalypso και τον paroskayak.....

Στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Roi!Θα μου επιτρέψεις να την κρατήσω στο αρχείο μου!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Βάλτε πορεία, χτυπήστε τον τηλέγραφο τρεις φορές... 
Πρόσω ολοταχώς!

Η παραπάνω φράση ανήκει σε έναν πραγματικά εξαιρετικό φίλο του forum, αλλά περιγράφει με μία και μόνο φράση όλα όσα θα πρέπει να γίνουν από εδώ και πέρα αν θέλουμε να εξαντλήσουμε την όποια πιθανότητα υπάρχει προκειμένου να σωθεί το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Πήγαμε, λοιπόν, σήμερα στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού. Επικεφαλής της ομάδας ήταν ο Jolly Roger.
Οι άνθρωποι στο Υπουργείο ήταν απόλυτα ενημερωμένοι για το θέμα της διατήρησης του πλοίου. Φυσικά πρόκειται για ένα θέμα δύσκολο και περίπλοκο που θα απαιτήσει την συνδρομή όλων μας. Με ευχολόγια δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Το πλοίο, αν σωθεί, δεν θα σωθεί με μία μόνο απόφαση ενός Υπουργείου. Απαιτούνται πολλά χρήματα που αυτά θα δοθούν κατά κύριο λόγο από ιδιώτες ή από κονδύλια της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο.
Θα πρέπει να γίνουν πάρα πολλά προκειμένου να καταφέρουμε να πετύχουμε τη διατήρηση του πλοίου και την αποφυγή του διαλυτηρίου.
Θα πρέπει να βρεθούν χορηγοί, εθελοντές, υποστηρικτές που θα στηρίξουν την όλη προσπάθεια.
Επειδή, όμως, όλα αυτά κρατάνε πολύ καιρό καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουμε αυτή τη στιγμή με μικρά βήματα. Και ένα πρώτο βήμα είναι να εξασφαλίσουμε τη στήριξη και τη βοήθεια ναυπηγών, μηχανικών, αρχιτεκτόνων, νομικών και άλλων ατόμων με κάποια σχετική ειδικότητα στα πλοία. Ήδη, επώνυμο και ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό μέλος του forum εκδήλωσε έμπρακτα την αμέριστη βοήθειά του στον κοινό σκοπό.
Ελπίζουμε να ξεκινήσει η πορεία αυτή.
Ο στόχος είναι πολύ δύσκολος, αλλά .................

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Roi για όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα πράγματα που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας .
Να ξέρεις ότι χρειαστείτε απο το Nautilia.gr είμαστε πάντα στην διαθέση σας για αυτήν την υπέροχη προσπάθεια που κάνετε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η προσπάθεια είναι συλλογική.
Μέχρι τώρα η βοήθεια των μελών του forum ήταν καθοριστική.
Φανταστείτε πόσα μπορούν να γίνουν από εδώ και πέρα.
Όταν ξεκίνησε η προσπάθεια είμασταν πολύ λίγοι.
Τώρα είμαστε πολύ περισσότεροι.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το πλοίο για να επιβιώσει χρειάζεται χρήματα. Τα χρήματα αυτά όμως δεν είναι ανάγκη μόνο να τα προσφέρει κάποιος, αλλά μπορεί να τα βγάλει το ίδιο το πλοίο. Δεν εννοώ με ταξίδια (αν και αυτό πιστεύω είναι ακόμα εφικτό από αυτό το σκαρί, με τις κατάλληλες επισκευές), αλλά με μία ιδιότητα που στο εξωτερικό εφαρμόζεται, αλλά στην Ελλάδα δεν ασχολείται κανεις, με αυτή του πλωτού πολυχώρου ψυχαγωγίας, διασκέδασης, αγορών, ξενοδοχειου.

Δαπανούνται τόσα χρήματα από εταιρίες για την δημιουργία τέτοιου είδους πολυχώρων στη στεριά (Mall, Village). Γιατί να μη δαπανηθούν για τη συντήρηση ενός κλασσικού πλοίου, και να μετσκευαστεί σε έναν τέτοιο πολυχώρο? Οι πιο φανατικοι μπορει να διαφωνήσουν και να θεωρήσουν, οτι δεν αξιζει σε αυτό το σκαρί να γινει ένας τέτοιος χώρος. Μήπως όμως είναι καλύτερο να καταντήσει καρφίτσες, παραμάνες και πινέζες?

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Giorgos D η ιδέα του πολυχώρου ξεφεύγει αρκετά από το σκεπτικό διατήρησης του πλοίου. 
Σε οτι αφορά τη χρήση του ως ξενοδοχείο, αυτό έχει γίνει με σαφώς μεγαλύτερα πλοία (βλέπε Queen Mary, Hikawa Maru). Δεν μπορεί να γίνει με το Γέωργιος γιατί δεν έχει το κατάλληλο ξενοδοχειακό τμήμα. 

Σε ότι αφορά τη χρήση του ως πλωτό πολυχώρο τύπου mall (μαγαζιά κλπ), αυτό θα απομάκρυνε την όποια δυνατότητα χρήσης κοινοτικών κεφαλαίων. Τα κοινοτικά χρήματα διατίθονται για πολιτιστικούς σκοπούς και όχι για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
Εξάλλου ούτε στο εξωτερικό είχαν επιτυχία τέτοιες πράκτικες - τουλάχιστον για πλοία αυτού του μεγέθους. Δες που βρίσκεται το Duke of Lancaster ή το Earl Siward/Dover. 

Η ταυτόχρονη χρήση του κάποιου μέρους του για πιο ήπιους σκοπούς (πχ εστιατόριο, καφετέρια, παιδότοπο) με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Εξάλλου όλα τα μουσεία προσφέρουν πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες για να χρηματοδοτήσουν τις ανάγκες τους.

----------


## compass

Για να επενδύσει κάποιος κάποιο χρηματικό ποσό, το μονό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον πείσεις ότι τον συμφέρει ..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Cockerill Yards
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7810


Aυτη η ταμπελιτσα, που ακριβως βρισκεται?

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν θυμάμαι πια χρονολογία ήμουν πιτσιρικάς και ταξίδευα απο Φολέγανδρο για Πειραιά  με απίστευτη φουρτούνα΄Ειχα εξωτερική καμπίνα που  από την πόρτα της έβγαινες στο κατάστρωμα. Απίστευτο πλοίο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η εκμετάλευση του πλοίου για καθαρά εμπορικούς σκοπούς φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει ημερομηνία λήξης.
Πάντως, κάθε αξιόλογη πρόταση που θα μπορούσε να συνεισφέρει στη διάσωση του πλοίου είναι προς συζήτηση.
Σε όσα γράφει ο φίλος Ellinis να προσθέσουμε μόνο ότι και η αδελφή του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", το "Princess Paola" (μετέπειτα "Tropicana"), το οποίο χρησιμοποιόταν μέχρι πριν από μερικά χρόνια ως πλωτό καζίνο στην Αμερική, κατέληξε και αυτό πέρισυ στα διαλυτήρια. Η "Πάολα", όπως την έλεγαν κάποιοι καλοί φίλοι, μετασκευάστηκε μάλιστα σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο εδώ στο Πέραμα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80.
Ήταν το τελευταίο καθαρό ποστάλι που δούλεψε στη Μάγχη, καθώς ήταν αμιγώς επιβατηγό. Μάλιστα, όταν ολοκλήρωσε τα ταξίδια της στη Μάγχη, κάπου στα 1987, το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας θέλησε να την αποκτήσει και να την κάνει πλωτό Μουσείο, χωρίς όμως να τα καταφέρει τελικά.
Τα δύο αδέλφια μοιάζουν και σε κάτι ακόμα: και τα δύο διατηρήθηκαν παρά τις ραγδαίες αλλαγές που φυσιολογικά συνέβαιναν, το ένα δούλεψε ως καθαρό ποστάλι στη Μάγxη μέχρι τα 1987, ενώ το άλλο επιβιώνει ακόμα και σήμερα στην Ελευσίνα. Για την Πάολα η προσπάθεια να γίνει Μουσείο απέτυχε, για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" θα το δείξει ο χρόνος (είναι, βέβαια, πολύ δύσκολο αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο).
Από το κλασσικό βιβλίο του John Hendy "The Dover-Ostend Line" (εκδόσεις: "Ferry Publicatios") παραθέτουμε ένα σχετικό κομμάτι για την "Πριγκίπισσα Πάολα": ".... The fact that she lasted untill 1987 was indeed surprising but this beautiful ship's many friends had much cause to thank the Dover-Ostend Line for retaining her as long as they did. When finally withdrawn, the Antwerp Maritime Museum had hoped to acquire her and had raised BFr65 million in order to do so. Sadly, the Government stepped-in and demanded 18&#37; VAT which effectively scuttled the museum's ambitious plans. There is no doubt that the magnificent "Prinses Paola" was worthy of preservation on the river and in in the country she was built. As it was, she was purchased by Sea Venture Cruises for day excursions from Florida - a venture which has since ceased."

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.

Η διάσωση του πλοίου μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί *μόνο* αν ενδιαφερθεί σοβαρά κάποιος δημόσιος ή σοβαρός ιδιωτικός φορέας.

Και μιλάω είτε για το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, είτε για το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, είτε για τον Δήμο Πειραιά, είτε για την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών. 
Μεμονωμένα ή σε συνεργασία μεταξύ τους.

Η διάσωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτοσκοπός. Το να διασωθεί και να συνεχίσει να σκουριάζει δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα μέχρι να έχει 
κάποια μέρα την τύχη του Meditteranean Sky, ή το να διασωθεί και να το δούμε κάποια μέρα στη Μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου με τα ...σινιάλα στη τσιμινιέρα 
κάποιου πολυκαταστήματος και τα πλευρά του διαμορφωμένα σε βιτρίνες όπου θα δεσπόζουν παριζιάνικα μοντελάκια, συσκευές κινητών και είδη bebe, 
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη προοπτική.

Η θέση μας -πιστεύω- σαν άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε τα καράβια θα πρέπει να είναι μία και ακλόνητη :

*''Θέλουμε να διασωθεί το Γεώργιος Εξπρές για να διαμορφωθεί και να αποτελέσει το πρώτο πλωτό Μουσείο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας.''*

Είναι ντροπή για την Ελλάδα της ναυτοσύνης, των δεκάδων νησιών και των εκατοντάδων ακτοπλοικών που έχουν διασχίσει τα πελάγη της, να μην 
υπάρχει ένα μουσείο αφιερωμένο στην ιστορία της Ακτοπλοίας, την στιγμή που υπάρχουν μουσεία μέχρι και για τα ...παραδοσιακά κεντήματα.

Μόνο έτσι θα υπάρχει έστω και κάποια ελπίδα να ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος φορέας σοβαρά, όταν υπάρχουν ενωμένες φωνές προς μία σοβαρή πρόταση 
και κατεύθυνση, και όχι όταν ακούγονται μεμονωμένες απόψεις (οποσδήποτε βέβαια από εμένα σεβαστές) του στυλ : 
''Να μην πάει το πλοίο για παλιοσίδερα, και όπου να 'ναι ας καταλήξει.''

----------


## kalypso

θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα φίλε Espresso....θα πρέπει να διασωθεί για να προβληθεί κάτι που να έχει σχέση με την ιδιότητά του και όχι να γίνει ένα αντικείμενο κέρδους και ικανοποίησης φιλαργυρικών επιθυμιών,π.χ.πλωτό καζίνο ή πλωτό εστιατόριο ή απλά να γίνει μία καλή ευκαιρία για ένα έξτρα κονδύλιο που θα καταλήξη στις λίγες τσέπες κάποιων πονηρών.....εξυπνάκηδων!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Haddock

Κάποια αλανιάρικη ψυχή κοιτάζει το γιαλό μπροστά του και αναρωτιέται. Η ζωή είναι πολύ φτωχή για να μην είναι αιώνια, όπως λεέι ο Μπόρχες. Πόσο θα πάρει ακόμα; Πόσο θα φέγγει ακόμα; Όταν το πέλαγος αστράψει στα μάτια μου, τότε θα ξέρω, είμαι έτοιμο να παραδοθώ. Ελευθερώστε με, αφήστε με να σιγοψιθυρίσω τους ήχους της απεραντοσύνης της θάλασσας. Να χαθώ στα γαλάζια στήθια της και να πνιγώ στα φουρτουνιασμένα δάκρυά της. Να ξαναγεννηθώ σε κάποιο μπουγάζι και πάλι, και να φυγαδεύσω το Αιγαίο σε άλλους κόσμους. Ανασαίνω και προσμένω με υπομονή να έρθουν οι Σειρήνες να με πάρουν. Κάπου προς τα βαθύτερα νερά θα σεργιανίζω παρέα με τα καραβόσκαρα και τα δελφίνια της νιότης μου.

Cavo_Doro.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στα όσα εξαιρετικά γράφεις καλέ μου φίλε Espresso Venezia, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι εκτός από τη συνδρομή του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και του Υπουργείου Αιγαίου, είναι αναγκαία και η κινητοποίηση πολλών πολλών ανθρώπων προκειμένου να βρεθούν χορηγοί ή εθελοντές. Ο μόνος που θα μπορούσε να δώσει ένα σημαντικό ποσό χρημάτων είναι, πιθανόν, η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Τα Υπουργεία τα δικά μας μπορούν να διαθέσουν προσωπικό, αλλά οι χρηματικές τους δυνατότητες είναι περιορισμένες.
Για αυτό, εφόσον βέβαια προλάβουμε, ο προσανατολισμός μας είναι η ίδρυση ενός Συλλόγου Φίλων του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" που με την καθοδήγηση των δύο Υπουργείων θα μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει τις εξελίξεις. Αυτά, βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση του χρόνου και τη συγκατατάθεση του πλοιοκτήτη. 

Ακολουθεί μια σειρά από πρόχειρες σκέψεις που διατυπώθηκαν από τον Jolly Roger. Φυσικά, η σκέψη είναι ότι εφόσον ικανοποιούνται οι δύο παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις (χρόνος και συγκατάθεση πλοιοκτήτη) θα μπορούσαν ειδικοί (ναυπηγοί, αρχιτέκτονες, διακοσμητές, μηχανικοί, καπετάνοι, ναυτικοί, εικαστικοί, πληροφορικάριοι, φωτογράφοι, μουσειολόγοι, κ.ά.) να δώσουν σωστές και ρεαλιστικές μελέτες για τα παρακάτω:

- Αποκατάσταση του πλοίου στην αρχική του κατάσταση
- Μερικές επεμβάσεις στους εσωτερικούς χώρους ενδιαίτησης επιβατών για τη μετατροπή τους σε εκθεσιακούς χώρους
- Χώρος τραπεζαρίας: αίθουσα συνεδρίων, σεμιναρίων, εκδηλώσεων και δραστηριοτήτων (όπως π.χ. επισκέψεις σχολείων) για θέματα γύρω από την ακτοπλοΐα και τα πλοία της
- Κυλικείο πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα στο μπαρ καταστρώματος της γέφυρας
- Ίδρυση κοινωφελούς, μη κερδοσκοπικής οργάνωσης γύρω από το εν λόγω πλοίο-μουσείο υπό την αιγίδα του ελληνικού κράτους, του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, και του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας
- Ψηφιοποιημένη βιβλιοθήκη-αρχείο με ανοικτή πρόσβαση σε μαθητές, σπουδαστές, καθηγητές και ιδιώτες για μελέτη και άντληση πληροφοριών γύρω από την ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας
- Περιοδείες-επισκέψεις σε μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας κατά την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα και όχι μόνο, για την γνωριμία του πλοίου-μουσείου και σε άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας
- Χρήση του πλοίου από τις ΑΣΔΕΝ για εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια

Φανταστείτε ότι πολλοί από μας θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν σε κάποιο από τα παραπάνω. Το μόνο που αρκεί είναι η διάθεση και η οργάνωση.
Και φανταστείτε ότι 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια μετά την ανεπιτυχή προσπάθεια να γίνει Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο η "Πριγκίπισσα Πάολα" (η πιο κοντινή αδελφή του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές") αρχίζουμε να συζητάμε για το αν μπορεί να γίνει Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο για την Ακτοπλοΐα στην Ελλάδα το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" . Προηγήθηκαν, βέβαια, οι συζητήσεις ή οι προτάσεις για το "Κεφαλληνία" και το "Εγνατία". 
Και τώρα εμείς τι μπορούμε άραγε να κάνουμε ................... ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με μεγάλη χαρά διαβάζουμε τα κείμενα του καλού μας φίλου paroskayak και βλέπουμε να συναντά και να συνομιλεί με τον Jolly Roger μέσα από τα γραπτά τους.
Μια θάλασσα που μαγεύει και εμπνέει, ένα καράβι που σε ελευθερώνει, μια νύχτα που μοιάζει αιώνια.
Απελευθέρωση ψυχής και σώματος.

Κάπου στο βάθος περιμένει ένας Corto Maltese, ένας Ugo Pratt, ένας Νίκος Καββαδίας, ένας Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ, ένας ........

----------


## Django

Αγαπητοί φίλοι

  Είχα γράψει ένα κείμενο στο οποίο ανέφερα ότι αν το Γεώργιος Εξπρές καταλήξει κάποια σκουριασμένη ακτή θα είναι ευθύνη όλων μας. Τόνιζα δε ότι η έλλειψη δράσεων από τα κάτω είναι αυτή που θα στείλει το βαπόρι και ότι ρομαντικό δεν είναι να οργανωθούμε σε μια συλλογική οντότητα και να δώσουμε μια μάχη που μπορεί να φαντάζει χαμένη αλλά ρομαντικό είναι να πιστεύουμε πως μια ξαφνική κίνηση από κάποιον αρμόδιο θα αλλάξει τα πράγματα. Θα έστελνα αυτή την επιστολή προς δημοσίευση αλλά περίμενα λίγο να δω μήπως και κάτι κινείται, αν και δεν είχα πολλές ελπίδες. Απευθύνθηκα στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής. Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον συντάκτη του, δεν ξέρω αν είναι δεοντολογικά ορθό να δημοσιοποιήσω το όνομα του, που με παρέπεμψε στο forum σας και ανέχτηκε την γκρίνια μου επί ένα τέταρτο στο τηλέφωνο. Δεν έχω ξανασυμμετάσχει σε forum. Γράφτηκα γι αυτόν τον λόγο. Νιώθω όμορφα γιατί αυτό που μας ενώνει είναι ισχυρό. Καθότι πιστεύω ότι οι διαδικασίες στο forum είναι ανοιχτές και οριζοντιωμένες θα ήθελα κι εγώ _να καταθέσω κάποιες ιδέες σχετικά με την συλλογή υπογραφών,_ για το πώς μπορούμε το οργανώσουμε καλύτερα, όχι αντιθετικά με το ότι έγινε ως τώρα, δεν μπορώ παρά να σας συγχαρώ για την αυταπάρνηση με την οποία δοθήκατε στην υπόθεση, αλλά συμπληρωματικά με το ότι έχει ήδη γίνει. 

  Μπορούμε να προβούμε σε μια υπόθεση. Υπάρχουν χώροι οι οποίοι είναι προνομιακοί για να δράσουμε. Χώροι στους οποίους συγκεντρώνονται άνθρωποι που μπορούν να μας βοηθήσουν. Αυτοί οι χώροι μπορεί να είναι ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία, παράκτια καφενεία κλπ. Το γεγονός ότι μπαίνουμε σε καλοκαιρινή περίοδο είναι μια απίστευτα ευνοϊκή συγκυρία. Κόσμος μετακινείται από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα νησιά των Κυκλάδων.  Η συγκέντρωση υπογραφών στον Πειραιά και στα νησιά μπορεί να είναι ευκολότερη αν υποθέσουμε ότι ειδικά οι παλιότεροι ταξιδιώτες θα είναι πιο ευαισθητοποιημένοι καθότι έζησαν με το βαπόρι τόσα χρόνια. 

  Την συλλογή υπογραφών δεν είναι ανάγκη να την κάνουμε εμείς. Φτάνει να βρούμε άτομα -κλειδιά μέσα στους προνομιακούς αυτούς χώρους. Αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια χαρτογράφηση και να πούμε ότι το τάδε πρακτορείο στον Πειραιά είναι διατεθειμένο να βοηθήσει, το δείνα καφενείο στη Νάξο κλπ. θα μας βοηθήσει πολύ. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν είναι ανάγκη να βρίσκεται κάποιος από εμάς εκεί απίκο. Φτάνει να αφήσουμε το χαρτί όπου θα υπογράφουν οι πολίτες και ένα μικρό φυλλάδιο που θα τους λέμε ποιοι είμαστε και τι ζητάμε από εκείνους. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει εκτυπωμένη και η φωτογραφία του πλοίου με το διάσημο πλέον σλόγκαν “Save Our Ship”.  Αν υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι σε Πειραιά και νησιά βρούμε 20 τέτοια μέρη και καταφέρουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε μόλις 100 υπογραφές σε κάθε ένα από αυτά, με απλό πολλαπλασιασμό διαπιστώνουμε ότι μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού θα έχουμε 2000 υπογραφές στα χέρια μας ανθρώπων που απαιτούν να σωθεί το βαπόρι μας. Καλό θα ήταν ακόμη να δημοσιοποιήσουμε σε ποια μέρη μπορεί κάποιος να υπογράψει. 

  Φυσικά το ερώτημα που τίθεται τώρα είναι τι θα κάνουμε με τις υπογραφές αυτές. Πέρα από ένα μέσον πίεσης προς τους αρμόδιους αποτελεί ένα πολύτιμο ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο για εμάς τους ίδιους. Αν ζητάμε επαγγελματική ιδιότητα και ανακαλύψουμε ότι ανάμεσα στους υπογράφοντες υπάρχουν άνθρωποι του ευρύτερου χώρου της ναυτιλίας δεν μπορούμε παρά να παραδεχθούμε ότι κάποτε μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμοι. Ακόμη αν ζητάμε ένα e-mail καταλαβαίνετε πως θα μπορούμε ευκολότερα να αξιοποιήσουμε το δίκτυο ανθρώπων που θα έχει δημιουργηθεί. 

  Αυτά εν ολίγοις. Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα ειδικά με την εισαγωγή. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να σκεφτείτε τις ιδέες που σας παρουσίασα. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι μέσα από την συλλογική δράση η δυσαρέσκεια γίνεται δημιουργία. Είναι κάτι το μαγικό.

  Να είμαστε καλά και να το ξαναταξιδέψουμε. 
  Καλές θάλασσες

  Django

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.
> 
> Η διάσωση του πλοίου μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί *μόνο* αν ενδιαφερθεί σοβαρά κάποιος δημόσιος ή σοβαρός ιδιωτικός φορέας.
> 
> ........................
> 
> *''Θέλουμε να διασωθεί το Γεώργιος Εξπρές για να διαμορφωθεί και να αποτελέσει το πρώτο πλωτό Μουσείο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας.''*


Με βάση τις δύο παραπάνω φράσεις αναρωτιέμαι...
"Πόσες φορές όσο ήμασταν παιδιά μας πήγαν εκδρομή με το σχολείο στο ναυτικό μουσείο"; 
"Πόσες φορές με το σχολείο μας πήγαν εκδρομή στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ;"
Όσο ήμουν μαθητής δε μας πήγαν ποτέ. Στο αρχαιολογικό και σε άλλα μουσεία πολλές φορές. Στο ναυτικό όμως ποτέ. 
Από μονοι μας πόσες φορές έχουμε πάει σε κάποιο από αυτά;

Άρα για ποιον σοβαρό κρατικό φορέα μιλάμε; Ποιος έχει ασχοληθεί πραγματικά με την εμπορική ναυτιλία και την ακτοπλοΐα; Τα ΜΜΕ μόνο τον Αύγουστο θυμούνται την ακτοπλοΐα, όταν γίνεται η μία καθυστέρηση πίσω από την άλλη. Στον εορτασμό της ναυτικής εβδομάδας, πού είναι η προβολή της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας; 

Το προχώρησα πολύ, αλλά ήθελα να δείξω το βάθος του προβλήματος. Μακάρι το "ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" να ειναι η αφορμή για να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτόν τον τόπο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι μία τέλεια αφορμή να ξαναποκτήσουμε την χαμένη ναυτική παράδοση... Ειχα πάει σε ομιλία του Ραπτάκη για την διάσωση του τελευταίου Liberty και σηκώθηκε μία κοπελίτσα απο το ναυτιλιακό του Παν. Αιγαίου και ρώτησε ποιός ο λόγος να γίνει μουσείο ένα αρχαίο καράβι...
Όταν στην εποχή μας έχουμε καταπατήσει κάθε αξία και ιστορία εμεις εδώ επιμένουμε να ονοιρευόμαστε τον Roi να ξανασκίζει τα νερά της πατρίδας μας...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι όλα όσα γράφονται είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικά και χρήσιμα.
Tον φίλο Django θα θέλαμε να τον ευχαριστήσουμε ιδιαίτερα για την παρέμβασή του και να τονίσουμε ότι τον χρειαζόμαστε κοντά μας.
Για τον φίλο Giorgo D θα ήθελα να πως δυο πράγματα με την ιδιότητα του εκπαιδευτικού. Όλα όσα γράφει είναι σωστά, αλλά τελευταία κάτι έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει. Και είναι στο χέρι μας να αλλάξει ουσιαστικά.
Οι μαθητές είναι ανοικτοί στο να δουν κάτι καινούριο, αρκεί αυτός που θα τους συνοδεύσει να ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά γιατί τους πάει εκεί που τους πάει (π.χ. ναυτικό Μουσείο, "Αβέρωφ"). Το να πάει κάποιος μια ομάδα μαθητών σε ένα μουσείο ή και ένα πλοίο είναι απλά και μόνο μια ωραία επίσκεψη. Αν δεν έχεις προετοιμάσει τα παιδιά από πριν δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα. Επίσης, αν δεν δουλέψεις μετά την επίσκεψη στο σχολείο πάλι δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα. Οι μαθητές καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά όταν κάποιος θέλει να δουλέψει μαζί τους σοβαρά και συνήθως τότε τον ακολουθούν. Φυσικά μιλάμε για ομάδες μικρές και όχι για όλο το σχολείο.
Προσωπικά στα σχολεία που είμαι τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια έχουμε επισκεφτεί πολλές φορές χώρους "ναυτικούς" και μάλιστα στα πλαίσια προγραμμάτων Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπάιδευσης. Μια από τις καλύτερες επισκέψεις που κάναμε πέρισυ ήταν στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη, όπου τα παιδιά έμειναν για πάνω από μία ώρα στο χώρο των δεξαμενών, είδαν τις εργασίες που γίνονται εκεί και συνομίλησαν με τους υπεύθυνους των δεξαμενών. Ήταν μια πολύ ωραία εμπειρία που δεν ήταν όμως μοναδική. Έγιναν και άλλες δραστηριότητες, τόσο πριν όσο και μετά. Κάθε χρόνο πάμε μία ή δύο φορές στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στη Δραπετσώνα (κάτω από το φουγάρο της ΔΕΗ) και κάνουμε φυσικοχημικές μετρήσεις στο νερό της θάλασσας και άλλες δραστηριότητες.
Να τονίσω, επίσης, κάτι που θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό. Πολλές από τις παραπάνω δραστηριότητες τις κάνουμε σε συνεργασία με το Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας, το οποίο μάλιστα συντονίζει το Εθνικό Θεματικό Δίκτυο "Τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας".
Το σχολείο μας είναι πάρα πολύ θεωρητικό και οποιαδήποτε οργανωμένη δραστηριότητα με βιωματικό χαρακτήρα κερδίσει και ενθουσιάζει τα παιδιά. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι πολλή δουλειά, πολύ καλή προετοιμασία και πολύ καλή συνεργασία με αρμόδιους φορείς.
Φίλε Απόστολε να τονίσω, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις και εσύ, ότι το βασικό ερώτημα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού για τη διατήρηση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είναι: "Γιατί να σωθεί το πλοίου;". Πιστεύω, βέβαια, ότι το ερώτημα αυτό μάλλον έγινε κατανοητό από τους ανθρώπους του Υπουργείου. Η ΄μεγάλη δυσκολία βέβαια ε'ιναι άλλη. Και αυτή είναι η συγκέντρωση χρημάτων.
Αν δεν έχει εξασφαλιστεί η βιωσιμότητα του πλοίου δεν πρόκειται να ανακηρυχθεί διατηρητέο. 

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την έκταση του μηνύματος, αλλά θα ήθελα να πως ότι κάπια στιγμή όλα μπορούν να αλλάξουν.


Υ.Γ. Προς τον αγαπητό φίλο Giorgo D (και σε όλους βέβαια τους φίλους μας) μια παράκληση να κυττάξει απόψε το Θέμα του " ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ" και να ξανασκεφτούμε τι είχαμε και τι χάσαμε ......

----------


## nikolas200

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Κυριοι. Για κατι τέτοια πλοία σαν το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και πολλά αλλα που μου διαφέυγουν τώρα , που έχουν πραγματικά οργώσει το Αιγαίο πρέπει να υπάρχει ειδική μεταχείρηση. Μονο και μονο τις αναμνήσεις που έχει ο καθένας μας ταξιδεύοντας με αυτα τα πλοία φτάνουν. Εχετε την συμπαραστασή μου.

----------


## polykas

Μερικές ακόμη φωτό.... :Wink: 







1.jpg









2.jpg










3.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφιές που μου έστειλες φίλε μου αλλά είναι λυπηρές γιατι δείχνουν την κατάντια που περιήλθε ένα απο τα πιό ωραία σκαριά της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοιας. Αν εχεις καμια φωτογραφία του Γεώργιος εν πλώ ή εν όρμω οταν ήταν εν ενεργεία ευχαρίστως θα τις  δεχτω από ολα τα μέλη του naulilia.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς τον φίλο nikola200:
Βρισκόμαστε ήδη στην 28η σελίδα του θέματος. Στις προηγούμενες 27 σελίδες υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτογραφίες με το πλοίο εν πλω.

----------


## Baggeliq

Μετά από μερικούς μήνες απουσία μου από την ιστοσελίδα και από τα ναυτιλιακά δρώμενα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας θα ήθελα εάν μπορεί κόποι μέλος να με ενημερώσει για το Γεώργιο Εξπρές, τη έχει γίνει λόγο της απόσκιας μου δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου..

----------


## Django

Αγαπητοί φίλοι

  Παραφράζοντας τον … Kennedy θα ήθελα να μας προτρέψω να σκεφτούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς για το βαπόρι μας. 

  Θεωρώ ότι καλό θα είναι να εξαντλήσουμε όλα τα περιθώρια δράσης πριν αρχίσουμε την φιλολογία του δεν γίνεται τίποτα.  

  Επισυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία του από την τελευταία περίοδο που ταξίδεψε στις Κυκλάδες, όχι για λόγους νοσταλγίας αλλά για λόγους ενθάρρυνσης ώστε να συνεχίσουμε να κινούμαστε προς την κατεύθυνση της διάσωσης του.

  Οι αντιστάσεις υπάρχουν από πολλούς και είναι πολλές, αναμφίβολα, βασικό όμως είναι να κάμψουμε πρώτα τις δικές μας. 

  Αν δεν το σώσουμε εμείς δεν θα το σώσει κανείς. Σε λίγες μέρες θα σας στείλω έναν μικρό σχεδιασμό που έκανα για το πώς μπορούμε να κινηθούμε. Θα ήθελα πολύ γίνει αντικείμενο διαλόγου. Όσο περισσότερες ιδέες, τόσο καλύτερα. 

  Επί ποδός για το βαπόρι μας
  Django.

----------


## dimitris

Λυπαμαι που δεν σε φωτογραφισα οταν ησουν αρχηγος στο Αιγαιο μας και σε φωτογραφιζω τωρα που εχεις φτασει... ευχομαι να μην φτασεις, να σε σωσουμε εσενα και για ολα οσα ακομα δεν προλαβαμε, δεν σε αγαπησα εσενα οπως αγαπησα το Ναξακι μας το πορτοκαλι,οπως τον Ποσειδωνα με τον καπεταν Κουλη!!! ομως ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ εκανα την πρωτη μου αποδραση σε ηλικια 14 ετων γυρισα στο σπιτι με το εισιτηριο στο χερι και την αλλη μερα το πρωι Μ.Τριτη την κοπανησα να παω το Πασχα στο νησι μου ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ... και το επομενο αμεσως καλοκαιρι παλι ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ την κοπανησα... αφιερωμενες οι φωτογραφιες ολες σε εσας που το αγαπησατε ΠΟΛΥ!!!
1.Georgios Express.JPG

http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/c1534082.html

----------


## giorgos....

Στο χθεσινό φύλλο της εφημερίδας *"τα νεα"* δημοσιεύθηκε ένα ανακριβές άρθρο όσο αφορά τη κατάσταση του γεώργιος εξπρές. Ο συγκεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος προφανώς παραπλανήθηκε απο τα λεγόμενα κάποιων αφού δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει ο ίδιος τη κατάσταση των εσωτερικών χώρων του πλοίου.
Το πλοίο κακώς συσχετίζεται με τον παρακείμενο χώρο των διαλυτηρίων καθώς βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση που το καθιστά ικανό να ταξιδέψει. Έχοντας περάσει επιτυχώς απο επιθεώρηση προκειμένου να παροπλιστεί (*και όχι να* *διαλυθεί*) όπως ορίζουν οι κανονισμοί για την αποφυγή τυχόν περιβαλλοντικής ρύπανσης και έχοντας πάρει τη σχετική άδεια, καθίσταται αυτομάτως *"μή ρυπογόνο"* και δέν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται *αυθαίρετα* ώς "τοξική βόμβα"
Διευκρινίζουμε προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων οτι το παρόν κείμενο προέρχεται εκ μέρους της ομάδας για τη διάσωση του γεώργιος εξπρές, και τη μετατροπή του σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο για την ακτοπλοϊα και ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία.

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους επιθυμούν, *εδώ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το επίμαχο άρθρο.

----------


## dimitris

Τοξικά κουφάρια στη θάλασσα 

Δηλητηριάζουν καθημερινά Σαλαμίνα και Ελευσίνα τα νεκροταφεία πλοίων 
ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ: Χρήστος Μανωλάς xmanolas@dolnet.gr 
 Οι τοξικές ουσίες, κυρίως τα χρώματα με τα οποία βάφονταν τα πλοία, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνες, λένε οι ειδικοί. Κι όλα αυτά δίπλα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές 
Τοξικές βόμβες που δηλητηριάζουν καθημερινά τη θάλασσα αποτελούν τα νεκρoταφεία πλοίων που λειτουργούν στις ακτές του Σαρωνικού και ειδικότερα στην Ελευσίνα και τη Σαλαμίνα. 
Στον μικρό μόλο του διαλυτηρίου της περιοχής Βλύχα Ελευσίνας δεσπόζει το σκαρί του επιβατικού- οχηματαγωγού «Γεώργιος Εξπρές». Από το πλοίο, που τη δεκαετία του ΄70 έκανε δρομολόγια στις Κυκλάδες, έχει μείνει μόνο το κέλυφος. 
Από το εσωτερικό του έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα πάντα. Πόρτες, αλουμίνια, ξύλινες επενδύσεις, ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχουν. Δίπλα, ό,τι έχει απομείνει από ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο: μια σκουριασμένη άμορφη μάζα μισοβυθισμένη μέσα στο νερό. Η εικόνα του διαλυτηρίου δεν διαφέρει πολύ από αυτή μιας χωματερής. Σχοινιά, πλαστικά, τόνοι απορριμμάτων διασκορπισμένα παντού. 
Οι πέντε εργαζόμενοι δεν θέλουν να μιλήσουν· παραπέμπουν στον εργολάβο στον οποίο ανήκει το διαλυτήριο. «Έχει πάντως αρκετή δουλειά. Δεν υπάρχει περίοδος να μείνουμε άπραγοι», λένε. Οι ημέρες που χρειάζονται για τη διάλυση ενός πλοίου κυμαίνονται από 20 έως και 120 και εξαρτώνται από το μέγεθός του, από το είδος του και από τα υλικά που έχουν μείνει σε αυτό. «Τα παροπλισμένα πλοία πρέπει κάπου να πάνε. Διαφορετικά θα σάπιζαν στη θάλασσα», υποστηρίζουν. 
Οι κάτοικοι, οι τοπικοί φορείς και οι οικολογικές οργανώσεις όμως ζητούν να απομακρυνθούν άμεσα τα δύο διαλυτήρια. «Στις περισσότερες χώρες τα διαλυτήρια καραβιών λειτουργούν με αυστηρές προϋποθέσεις. Η διάλυσή τους γίνεται σε κλειστές δεξαμενές, χωρίς να υπάρχει διαρροή των επικίνδυνων τοξικών υλικών στο περιβάλλον. Στη χώρα μας τόνοι αυτών των υλικών καταλήγουν στις θάλασσες, στο έδαφος, ανεξέλεγκτα», αναφέρει ο διευθυντής του ελληνικού γραφείου της Greenpeace κ. Νίκος Χαραλαμπίδης. 

Επικίνδυνες ουσίες 
«Οι τοξικές ουσίες από τις οποίες αποτελούνταν, κυρίως τα χρώματα με τα οποία βάφονταν τα πλοία, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνες», συμπληρώνει ο κ. Χαραλαμπίδης. «Ουσιαστικά εμποδίζουν την ανάπτυξη ζωής στα ύφαλα του πλοίου. Όταν διαχυθούν στη θάλασσα νεκρώνουν ολόκληρες περιοχές», συμπληρώνει. 
Αναλύσεις που είχε πραγματοποιήσει κλιμάκιο της Greenpeace στον Σαρωνικό, για τον εντοπισμό της τοξικής ουσία ΤΒΤ, κύριο συστατικό των χρωμάτων των πλοίων, έδειξαν υπερβάσεις των ορίων που προτείνουν διεθνείς συμβάσεις για την ουσία αυτή έως και κατά 1,8 εκατομμύρια (!) φορές. Υψηλά και πολύ πάνω από τα όρια ήταν και τα επίπεδα ΤΒΤ ακόμα και κοντά σε παραλίες λουομένων στη Σαλαμίνα. Η οικολογική οργάνωση προτείνει «τη διάλυση μόνο με υψηλό επίπεδο ασφάλειας, ελεγχόμενo μάλιστα από ανεξάρτητους πιστοποιημένους οργανισμούς. Επίσης ζητάμε την απαγόρευση διάλυσης πλοίων σε παραλίες ή κατοικημένες περιοχές». 

Δίπλα στους κατοίκους 
«Τα παλαιότερα πλοία περιέχουν πολλά επικίνδυνα υλικά: αμίαντο, ΡCΒs, κασσίτερο και μεγάλες ποσότητες λάσπης πετρελαίου. Ζητάμε να σταματήσει η εσκεμμένη δηλητηρίαση της θάλασσας με τοξικές ουσίες, καθώς όλοι γνωρίζουν πως είναι επικίνδυνες, την ώρα μάλιστα που ήδη παρέχονται επαρκείς εναλλακτικές λύσεις», λέει ο περιβαλλοντολόγος κ. Φίλιππος Κυρκίτσος, πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Ανακύκλωσης. «Δεν είναι δυνατόν να λειτουργούν τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, όπως είναι η Ελευσίνα ή η Σαλαμίνα. Οι δείκτες καθαρότητας των νερών σε αυτή την πλευρά του Σαρωνικού, όπως οι συγκεντρώσεις φωσφορικών, αζώτου, νιτρικών, κολοβακτηριοειδών, είναι επιβαρημένοι, όπως έδειξαν όλες οι έρευνες που έχουν διεξαχθεί στην περιοχή». 
Κινητοποιήσεις 
Ο δήμαρχος Ελευσίνας Γιώργος Αμπατζόγλου ζητάει την άμεση απομάκρυνσή τους. Δεν αποκλείει μάλιστα ακόμη και αγωνιστικές κινητοποιήσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. «Είναι απαράδεκτο σήμερα τμήματα των ακτών της Ελευσίνας να βρίσκονται σε τριτοκοσμικές καταστάσεις», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ». «Το 1983 είχαμε έξι διαλυτήρια στην ακτή μας και τα παροπλισμένα πλοία στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας ήταν 435. Σήμερα υπάρχουν 10 παροπλισμένα πλοία, πέντε βυθισμένα τα οποία ουδείς ανασύρει, και ένα διαλυτήριο στα όρια του δήμου μας. Ωστόσο, στο θέμα προστασίας της υγείας όλων μας δεν χωρούν ημίμετρα. Θέλουμε να φύγει», λέει. 

Μόνη λύση η ανακύκλωση των πλοίων

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η κατάσταση στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας είναι σίγουρα πολύ δύσκολη.
Η θαλάσσια, αλλά και η αέρια, ρύπανση είναι μεγάλη και κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να παρθούν αποφασιστικά μέτρα. 
Η ρύπανση προέρχεται τόσα από τα πλοία, όσο και από χερσαίες πηγές ρύπανσης (χαλυβουργική, διυλιστήριο).
Τα δύο μεγαλύτερα σκάνδαλα-ρυπαντές ήταν πάντα και παραμένουν ακόμα το διυλιστήριο της Petrola (και οι διαρκείς επεκτάσεις του), καθώς και η Χαλυβουργική. 
Μάλιστα, όποιος έχει πάει στη θέση Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, όπου βρίσκεται αραγμένο το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" μπορεί να δει μεταξύ άλλων:
- Το "περίφημο" "SLOPS I" να διαλύεται. Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεχόταν τα κατάλοιπα πετρελοειδών από τα πλοία (SLOPS) και κάηκε στην Κυνόσουρα Ελευσίνας το 2000 (το ατύχημα αυτό συνοδεύτηκε από μια απίστευτης έκτασης ρύπανση και από το θάνατο κάποιων ανθρώπων).
-  Πλοία εγκαταλελειμένα να αργοπεθαίνουν
-  Πλοία να επισκευάζονται
-  Το τσιμεντάδικο από τη μια μεριά και το διυλιστήριο από την άλλη
-  Τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Ελευσίνας
-  Το Κέντρο Διαλογής Απορριμάτων Ελευσίνας 
-  Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και το "Ambrabella"

*Καλό είναι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" να  φύγει από αυτήν την περιοχή.*
*Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" δεν είναι ένα άψυχο τοξικό κουφάρι.*
*Υπάρχει, όμως, κίνδυνος να γίνει αν παραμείνει για καιρό στη θέση αυτή.*
*Για αυτό θα προσπαθήσουμε για τη σωτηρία του πλοίου και τη μετατροπή του σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο.*
*Ο χρόνος πιέζει.*
*Για αυτό δεν πρέπει να χάνουμε καιρό.*

Ο  δημοσιογράφος για ναυτιλιακά θέματα, Peter knego, είχε γράψει κάποτε στο περιοδικό "Ship's monthly" ότι για πολλά πλοία ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας είναι ο δρόμος που οδηγεί στον ¶δη. Για αυτό ας προσπαθήσουμε να σώσουμε το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Δεν του αξίζει αυτή θέση. Ας του δώσουμε την δυνατότητα να ξαναγυρίσει στον Επάνω Κόσμο ........  
Μια εικόνα από τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Ελευσίνας, συμβολική της κατάστασης της Ελευσίνας...

Στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.

Φθάνοντας στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## Haddock

*Το ντοκυμαντέρ "Αγέλαστος Πέτρα" του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή είναι ένα οδοιπορικό που φωτίζει τις άγνωστες πτυχές του μαρασμού της ιστορικής Ελευσίνας. Είναι ένα ιστορικο ντοκουμέντο με όμορφη φωτογραφία και εικόνες για γερά στομάχια. Όσοι δεν το έχουν δει, το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

Το παρακάτω απόσπασμα, το είχα γράψει για το Νάξος, αλλά θα το αφιερώσω στον Roi Baudouin και στον Jolly Roger.

Το Αιγαίο χαιρέτησε την κοψιά της πλώρης σου και η ρεστία αναδιπλώθηκε από σεβασμό. Ένα κοπάδι δελφίνια αναπήδησε και πλευροκοπήσε το ζωνάρι σου για τελευταία φορά. Ο αέρας φορτσάρισε από τον γαρμπή και ο καθρέφτης σου φωτίστηκε από τα αστροπελέκια. Η θαλασσινή φορεσιά σου λαμποκοπούσε στους μοναχικούς κάβους και καθρεφτίστηκε στα απάνεμα αραξοβόλια. Θυμάμαι το μπότζι να σε λικνίζει, σαν να ήταν χθες. Από τις δυο οργιές, ξανοίχτηκες στον ορίζοντα που σβήνει πίσω από τον ίσκιο σου. Κι όμως, πόδισες από το φόβο σου, φοβήθηκες το χαμό της ψυχής σου, αλλά δεν δίστασες να γίνεις ένα με την γαρμπινάτσα.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Paroskayak 
σ' ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για το υπέροχο αυτό κείμενο και την αφιέρωση.
Θέλει γερό στομάχι για να δεις και να καταλάβεις την "Αγέλαστο Πέτρα". Προσωπικά έχω κλάψει πολλές φορές βλέποντάς την. Πήγα στην Ελευσίνα στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '90, όταν πια είχαν ολοκληρωθεί τα γυρίσματα. Υπήρχαν ακόμα αρκετά από όσα καταγράφονταν στο ντοκυμαντέρ. Τα πιο πολλά, όμως, είχαν ήδη χαθεί. Το μόνο που είχε απομείνει ήταν η ανάμνηση και η αύρα των προσώπων που είχαν διασωθεί μέσα από το φακό. Ο Κουτσαφτής λεέι σε κάποιο σημείο ότι οι περισσότεροι όταν περνούν από την Ελευσίνα αποστρέφουν το βλέμμα τους από αυτήν και κοιτάζουν αλλού.
Η "Αγέλαστος Πέτρα" του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή είναι μια μοναδική καταγραφή αυτών που οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν ποτέ να δουν. Είναι μια μοναδική καταγραφή μιας Ελλάδας που δεν υπάρχει πια. 
Μεταξύ άλλων στην "Αγέλαστο Πέτρα" διασώζεται μια συγκλονιστική μορφή με το όνομα Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης. Ο άστεγος που γύριζε όλη της Ελευσίνα και μάζευε αρχαία, τα οποία στη συνέχεια τα μετέφερε στον ώμο μέχρι τον Αρχαιολογικό Χώρο.
Συγκλονιστική η σκηνή με τον Παναγιώτη Φαρμάκη να μεταφέρει αρχαία στον ώμο και από πίσω φαίνεται το εκπληκτικό τουρμπινάδικο της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το "Κορίνθια".
Ο Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης, ο αλλαφροΐσκιωτος closar που έσωζε αρχαία, ζει ακόμα σε έναν ονειρικό κόσμο. Και μάλιστα, κάποια απογεύματα όταν ο ήλιος φωτίζει τόσο γλυκά την Ελευσίνα πηγαίνει και κάθεται στη θέση Βλύχα και κάνει παρέα στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Έχουν πολλά να πουν.
Ο κόσμος είναι πολύ μικρός. Οι πιο πολλοί, όμως, δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε.
Μια φωτογραφία από τον Αρχαιολογικό Χώρο  της Ελευσίνας με το "Καλλίχορον Φρέαρ", το πηγάδι στο οποίο, σύμφωνα με το μύθο ήρθε και κάθησε η Δήμητρα ψάχνοντας την κόρη της την Περσεφόνη.
*Καλλίχορον Φρέαρ - Αγέλαστος Πέτρα.*

Στον Παναγιώτη Φαρμάκη (εκεί που βρίσκεται), στον Φίλιππο Κουτσαφτή, τον Paroskayak, τον Rocinante, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Dimitri, τον Giorgo και σε όλους τους φίλους ...

Καλλίχορον Φρέαρ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Κάποια αλανιάρικη ψυχή κοιτάζει το γιαλό μπροστά του και αναρωτιέται. Η ζωή είναι πολύ φτωχή για να μην είναι αιώνια, όπως λεέι ο Μπόρχες. Πόσο θα πάρει ακόμα; Πόσο θα φέγγει ακόμα; Όταν το πέλαγος αστράψει στα μάτια μου, τότε θα ξέρω, είμαι έτοιμο να παραδοθώ. Ελευθερώστε με, αφήστε με να σιγοψιθυρίσω τους ήχους της απεραντοσύνης της θάλασσας. Να χαθώ στα γαλάζια στήθια της και να πνιγώ στα φουρτουνιασμένα δάκρυά της. Να ξαναγεννηθώ σε κάποιο μπουγάζι και πάλι, και να φυγαδεύσω το Αιγαίο σε άλλους κόσμους. Ανασαίνω και προσμένω με υπομονή να έρθουν οι Σειρήνες να με πάρουν. Κάπου προς τα βαθύτερα νερά θα σεργιανίζω παρέα με τα καραβόσκαρα και τα δελφίνια της νιότης μου.
> 
> Cavo_Doro.jpg


Να πουμε οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι του Anthony Maw. Αν και παντα βαζεις την πηγη απο οπου πηρες τη φωτο, εδω μαλλον ξεχασες :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι όταν κάποιος γράφει ένα τόσο ωραίο κείμενο το βάρος πέφτει στο κείμενο και όχι στη φωτογραφία. Είναι πολύ όμορφο να εκφράζεται κάποιος με τόσο όμορφο τρόπο και ακόμα πιο όμορφο να μοιράζεται αυτές τις σκέψεις του μαζί μας. Μακάρι να χρησιμοποιούσε κάποιος και τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες για να συνοδεύσει τέτοια κείμενα και ας ξεχνούσε να βάλει το όνομά μου....

----------


## nautikos

Δεν λεω οτι το κειμενο δεν ειναι υπεροχο και συναισθηματικο, απλα εκανα μια επισημανση, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κακο.

----------


## nikolas200

Α ρε φουκαριάρικο Γεώργιος τι σουμελε να πάθεις

----------


## nautikos

Ετσι το θυμαμαι το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*. Να σκιζει τη θαλασσα με περηφανια και ολος ο κοσμος απο την εξαισια πλωρη του να θαυμαζει το παιχνιδι των δελφινιων μαζι του. Οταν το ταξιδι δεν ηταν απλη μετακινηση, αλλα μερος του ταξιδιου. Αυτο οι συγχρονοι ρυθμοι καταφερανε και το αλλαξανε ριζικα. Ευτυχως εχουμε μεινει και λιγοι που στο θεμα αυτο ειμαστε οπισθοδρομικοι :Very Happy: . Στους λατρεις των θαλασσινων ταξιδιων λοιπον, με ευχες για καλο καλοκαιρι.

ge (54).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η εικόνα αυτή είναι που σε κάνει να λες ότι τουλάχιστον αυτό το πλοίο πρέπει να διατηρηθεί. 
Και ο Ναυτικός την σχεδίασε κατά τρόπο μοναδικό.
Μια πλώρη να σχίζει τα νερά και τα δελφίνια να παίζουν στο πλάϊ του.
Είναι κρίμα να χαθεί για πάντα αυτή η μοναδική ναυπηγική γραμμή.
Για αυτό ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε θα το κάνουμε και ότι βγει.

----------


## nikolas200

Φοβερή ζωγραφιά. Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους παιδιά αν και φέτος δεν βλέπω να πηγαίνω Φολέγανδρο γιατί δεν παίζει άδεια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ώρα της δράσης ... έφθασε.
Ξεκινάει η προσπάθεια για ανεύρεση εθελοντών και χορηγών.

*ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ* *ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ* 
*ΤΟΥ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ &#171;ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ&#187;*
*ΣΕ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ* 
*ΚΑΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ* 
Όποιος επιθυμεί να συνδράμει σ’ αυτήν την προσπάθεια και εθελοντικά με τις γνώσεις του, μπορεί προαιρετικά να αναγράφει και την επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα για όποιες τυχόν απαραίτητες νομικές και οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες χρειαστεί να γίνουν, προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένας πλήρης φάκελος για το πλοίο με σκοπό την ανεύρεση χορηγών και επιχορηγήσεων.
Εντός των προσεχών ημερών θα σας σταλεί μία φόρμα με σχετικό e-mail για να τη συμπληρώσει όποιος επιθυμεί ή/και για να την προωθήσει και σε άλλους που τυχόν ενδιαφέρονται. Στη φόρμα αυτή, όποιος επιθυμεί θα συμπληρώσει το επάγγελμα/σχετικές γνώσεις του που θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμεύσουν στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης και εκπόνησης μελετών για τη μετατροπή του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο. 


*Σύντομα, το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" θα αποκτήσει το δικό του προσωπικό e-mail, στο οποίο θα μπορείτε να του στέλνετε απευθείας μηνύματα.* 


Georgios Express.jpg

*Πρωτοβουλία Πολιτών για τη διάσωση του F/B "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*

----------


## nautikos

Το μαναδικο *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* το 1987 στην Παρο. Αρκετα σπανια φωτο με τα σινιαλα της Ventouris Ferries πανω του.


Πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl

----------


## Kalloni

> Το μαναδικο *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* το 1987 στην Παρο. Αρκετα σπανια φωτο με τα σινιαλα της Ventouris Ferries πανω του.
> 
> 
> Πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl


Και μαναδικο αλλα και πατεραδικο ναυτικε  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ αστειο γελασαμε και παλι. :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας θυμηθούμε τις παλιές αφίσες των δρομολογίων των πλοίων.
Σ' αυτές υπήρχαν γραμμένες όλες οι ημέρες και γράφονταν τα δρομολόγια με μαρκαδόρο με το χέρι.
Νομίζω, ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να συμπληρώσει τα δρομολόγια που προτιμά.
Ενδεικτικά δρομολόγια:
- Για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα (το κλασσικό) 
- Για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο
- Για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο (το έκανε το 1995)
- Για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Δονούσα-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα-Κουφονήσι-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά
- Για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ίο-Θήρα-Ανάφη-Άγιο Νικόλαο-Σητεία-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Διαφάνι-Χάλκη-Ρόδο

Προσωπικά, διαλέγω το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο.
Προορισμός η Ρόδος.
Το είχα δει τον Ιούλιο του 1994 να φθάνει στη Ρόδο μετά από αυτό το ταξίδι.
Και επειδή συζητήθηκε στο θέμα για το "Σαπφώ" να πούμε ότι και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" πρέπει να ταξίδεψε με 11 μποφώρ σε κάποιο από τα δρομολόγια που έκανε σην άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων. Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο μεγάλος *Στέλιος Βιτσαράς*, ο οποίος το μόνο που είπε μέσα στο θαλασσομάνι ήταν:
*"'Ενα τσάι και γραμμή".*
Η φράση αυτή έχει μείνει ιστορική.
Η αφίσα και η παραπάνω αναφορά ανήκουν στον *Jolly Roger.*

Γεώργιος Εξπρές αφίσα δρομολογίων).jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Roi Baudoin την θυμάμαι αυτή την αφίσα που έγραφε τα δρομολόγια. Θυμάμαι επίσης και άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ΣΥΡΟ - ΠΑΡΟ - ΝΑΞΟ - ΙΟ - ΣΙΚΙΝΟ - ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ - ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια χρονολογία το έκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο

----------


## nikolas200

Αν έχει κανένας κανένα αυτοκόλλητο που κολλούσαν στα αυτοκίνητα της VENTOURIS SEA LINES VENTOURIS FERRIES  ή το λογότυπο  Β που είχαν στα φουγάρα τους ας το ανεβάσει να το δουμε

----------


## marsant

Εχω ταξιδεξει με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ Γεωργιο μονο 2 φορες και το θυμαμαι ακομα και τωρα πως ειναι μεσα(παροτι ημουν πολυ μικρος).Μου εκανε εντυπωση που ηταν το πιο κοντουλικο απο ολα και οταν κατεβαινα με τους γονεις μου στον Αθηνιο της Σαντορινης δεν φαινοταν διπλα στον Απολλωνα και στον Ποσειδωνα:razz:.Οπου πηγε πετυχε αλλα πιστευω ταιριαξε και αγαπηθηκε περισσοτερο στη γραμμη Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη.Μονο καλα λογια ακουγες για αυτο το βαπορι.Μακαρι να σωθει επιτελους και ενα σκαρι σαν και αυτο!!Τοσα λεφτα δινει το κρατος αριστερα και δεξια ας κανουν κατι πια για ενα βαπορι θρυλο.Ειναι κριμα,δεν ειναι υπερβολη να πω οτι ειναι κομματι της ιστοριας των κυκλαδων.ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ....

----------


## giorgos....

*για τον φίλο nikolas200....*
vsl funnel.jpg
απο μια άλλη οπτική γωνία.. και απο άλλο καράβι, αλλα δεν πηράζει..

----------


## giorgos....

στο τεύχος του περιοδικού εφοπλιστής που κυκλοφορεί (σελ 132) δημοσιεύθηκε το παρακάτω "περίεργο" σχόλιο για το γεώργιος εξπρές.
ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ...jpg

επιδή το συκγεκριμένο περιοδικό έχει μεγάλη αναγνωσιμότητα, και ο καθένας που θα διαβάσει αυτό το σχόλιο, ανάλογα με τη λογική και τον τρόπο σκέψης του μπορεί να σχηματίσει μια άποψη που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με την πραγματικότητα, για το λόγο αυτό θα θέλαμε να μας απαντήσουν οι άνθρωποι του περιοδικού τί ακριβώς εννοούν με αυτό το σχόλιο, γενικά στο σύνολο του αλλά και σε επιμέρους σημεία, όπως εκεί που χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις *"περίεργο παιχνίδι"* και *"θεσμικοί"*.
Επιτέλους, δεν έχουν να κάνουν, ούτε με θεσμικούς, ούτε με υπουργούς, ούτε με κάποιους που εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα τρίτων η που σκοπός τους είναι να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά απο το καράβι που αγάπησαν, αλλά με μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που προσπαθούν συντονισμένα αλλά και με τον τρόπο του ο καθένας για την επίτευξη του στόχου που είναι η μετατροπή του γεώργιος εξπρές σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο. Αυτό δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν το έχουν καταλάβει, είτε γιατί δεν έχουν ρωτήσει να μάθουν, είτε γιατι απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Υπάρχουν όμως και εκείνοι που δέν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν ή κάνουν πως δεν το καταλαβαίνουν για τους δικούς τους λόγους. Δέν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω το πνεύμα και το ύφος με το οποίο γράφτηκε αυτό το σχόλιο αλλά ζητάμε να μας δώσουν μια εξήγηση, μια διευκρίνηση. Φυσικά και θέλουμε το περιοδικό στο πλευρό μας γιατι είναι κοινή η αγάπη μας για τη θάλασσα. Όποιοι λοιπόν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν ας αφήσουν στην άκρη συμπάθειες αλλα κυρίως αντιπάθειες για τον *-γιατί όχι*;- κοινό σκοπό. Να αποκτήσουμε σαν χώρα ένα μουσείο για την ακτοπλοία στο χώρο που της πρέπει. Σε ένα απο τα ιστορικά καράβια που πέρασαν απο τα νερά μας και που το τελευταίο απο αυτά έλαχε να είναι το *γεώργιος εξπρές.*
Όσοι πάλι δέν ενδιαφέρονται ας παραμείνουν αμέτοχοι στη προσπάθεια αυτή, γιατί οι κουβέντες της στιγμής που ο καθένας μας μπορεί να πεί, μόνο κακό κάνουν.

Όποιος θέλει να ενημερωθεί για το πώς λειτουργεί αυτή η προσπάθεια μπορεί να στείλει ένα πμ.

----------


## esperos

Για τον  φίλο Roi.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

γιώργο μου να είσαι καλά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nikolas200

και κανένα αυτοκόλλητο VSL  σκαναρισμένο  παιδιά από αυτά που κολλούσαν στα αυτοκίνητα

----------


## Django

Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια, είναι πολύ δυνατό το κείμενο που έγραψες. Είναι κρίμα πάντως οι ισχυροί του χώρου να μην παίρνουν ξεκάθαρη θέση. Το εν λόγω περιοδικό θα μπορούσε να είχε κατεβάσει κόσμο στον δρόμο αν κινουσε λίγο τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα των λιμένων του παροπλισμού. Ας ελπίσουμε, οτι ολη η κινητοποίηση που γίνεται από εδώ, από τα κάτω, θα μπορέσει να συμπαρασύρει τους άνωθεν, είτε λέγονται Υπουργοί, είτε media. 

Καλό πάντως θα είναι να ξεκαθαριστεί τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής με αυτό το σχόλιο, δε νομίζω οτι θεσμικοί γιναμε εμείς εν μια νυκτί, μπορεί το περιοδικό να έχει γνώση κάποιας πληροφορίας που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε. Παρά τα όποια εμπόδια όμως η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται. Δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις να μας πτοούν, αντίθετα να μας ενδυναμώνουν. Μέσα από τις δυσκολίες ας γίνουμε ακόμη περισσότερο βέβαιοι για την ορθότητα του στόχου μας. 

Επι του πρακταίου, ας κανει κάποιος μια πληρη ενημέρωση για τις καλοκαιρινές δρασεις, σε πιο σταδιο βρισκόμαστε, τι γινεται με το mail του Georgios Express, ποτε θα μπει σε λειτουργία το πλάνο κλπ. Aς γινει ξεκαθαρο σε όλους μας τι πρόκειται να γίνει αυτο το καλοκαίρι. Ειναι ιδανική συγκυρία για να δρασουμε! 

Φιλικα 
Django

----------


## grangelo

Εχω καποιες φωτογραφίες απο την εποχη του παροπλισμού των πλοίων του Βεντουρη το 1995. Δεν ειναι και πολυ καθαρές αλλα θα ανεβάσω μια στο οποιο φαίνεται το Γεώργιος Εξπρές μαζι με τους Απολλωνες και το Παναγία Τήνου 2.
Αν δεν κάνω λαθος, και τα τέσσερα αυτά πλοία ειναι εν ζωή σε αντίθεση με το πλοίο στο οποιο τοτε επέβαινα (Μήλος Εξπρες)
2008-07-14_123318a.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Γιώργο οσον αφορα το δημοσιευμα του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ (δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον από το περιοδικό, αλλά ειμαι πολύ τακτικός αναγνώστης), με τον όρο "θεσμικούς" προφανώς εννοει όσους έχουν να κανουν με τους θεσμούς και τους κανονες που διέπουν το κράτος που ζούμε.

Οταν το διαβασα, αυτό που κατάλαβα ήταν πως κάποιοι, έχοντας θέσεις κλειδιά στην υπόθεση, θέλουν να επωφεληθούν από την όλη κινητοποίηση.

Μακάρι να γινει όμως μια διευκρινηση για το δημοσιευμα από πλευράς περιοδικού.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε Giorgo_D στην κίνηση αυτή που γίνεται δέν υπάρχει κανένας που να κατέχει θέση "κλειδί" όπως λές, αλλά απλοί καραβολάτρες, παλιοί επιβάτες του Γεώργιος Εξπρές που όπως έχω ξαναπεί δέν εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα κανενός τρίτου παραμόνο του ίδιου του πλοίου και δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιτραπεί σε *κανένα* να εκμεταλευτεί αυτή την προσπάθεια για δικό του ώφελος. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι λοιπόν μετά απο πολλές προσπάθειες και αγώνα ήρθαν σε επαφή με αρμόδιους (υπουργεία κτλ) γιατί αυτοί έχουν τον τρόπο και τα μέσα για να βοηθήσουν. 
Θα διαμορφωθεί ένας φάκελος για το πλοίο ώστε να περάσει απο επιτροπή του υπουργείου πολιτισμού, γι'αυτό το λόγο γίνεται και η αναζήτηση εθελοντών που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν με τις γνώσεις τους και όχι μόνο για τυχόν οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες και νομικές συμβουλές -όπως αναφέρεται και στην αφίσα που ήδη έχετε δεί στη σελίδα 30 και που σε λίγες μέρες θα βρίσκεται σε πολλά πρακτορεία και λιμεναρχεία των κυκλάδων και όχι μόνο-.
Έχω ξαναπεί και πιο πάνω πως όποιος θέλει να ενημερωθεί για τις προσπάθειες και τις κινήσεις που γίνονται μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα πμ για να του εξηγήσω.
Και μή ξεχάσω.. όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν συμετοχή και να βοηθήσουν με τις γνώσεις τους σε περίπτωση που αυτό χρειαστεί ή που απλά θέλουν να δείξουν τη συμπαράσταση τους μπορούν να το κάνουν πληκτρολογόντας *www.georgiosexpress.gr*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η αφίσα, λοιπόν, με τα πλήρη στοιχεία που θα υπάρχει πολύ σύντομα σε πρακτορεία και λιμεναρχεία των Κυκλάδων. 
Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να την προωθεί σε όσους μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται και μέσω e-mail.

Αφίσα για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Λέγοντας παραπάνω για κάποιους που έχουν "θεσεις κλειδιά" εννοώ ανθρώπους που δεν ανήκουν στην προσπάθεια που γίνεται, αλλα βρισκονται σε θεσεις απο τις οποίες θα περάσουν τα όποια κονδύλια διατεθούν, και θα κανουν προσπαθειες ένα μέρος τους να μη φτάσει ποτέ στον προορισμό τους.

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*''ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ Κ.Κ. ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΕΛΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ''*
*''ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ''* 
GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε giorgo_D κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και ελπίζω να μήν συμβεί αυτό..

----------


## giorgos....

*μια φωτογραφία του βάπορα στις δόξες του..*
georgios express piraeus.jpg

αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα καραβόσκυλα....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ* ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ 
*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ»*
ΣΕ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ 

Όποιος επιθυμεί να συνδράμει σ’ αυτήν την προσπάθεια και εθελοντικά με τις γνώσεις του, μπορεί προαιρετικά να αναγράφει και την επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα για όποιες τυχόν απαραίτητες νομικές και οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες χρειαστεί να γίνουν, προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένας πλήρης φάκελος για το πλοίο με σκοπό την ανεύρεση χορηγών και επιχορηγήσεων. 

*Πατήστε εδώ για να συμπληρώσετε την φόρμα συμμετοχής*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχη η πρόσκληση φίλε Espresso Venezia.
Το ταξίδι ξεκινά ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*RIB2-KLAS&J 030.JPG*

*ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ* ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ»*
ΣΕ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ

Όποιος επιθυμεί να συνδράμει σ’ αυτήν την προσπάθεια και εθελοντικά με τις γνώσεις του, μπορεί προαιρετικά να αναγράφει και την επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα για όποιες τυχόν απαραίτητες νομικές και οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες χρειαστεί να γίνουν, προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένας πλήρης φάκελος για το πλοίο με σκοπό την ανεύρεση χορηγών και επιχορηγήσεων. 

*Πατήστε εδώ για να συμπληρώσετε την φόρμα συμμετοχής*

----------


## giorgos....

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ !! ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ..

Σήμερα ήταν μία ιστορική μέρα.. Σάν σήμερα 29 Ιουλίου 1983 το Roi Baudouin ξεκινά δρομολόγια στην Ελλάδα ως Γεώργιος Εξπρές....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιώργο πολύ ωραίο που το θυμήθηκες.
Σαν χθες, λοιπόν,  ξεκίνησε το θρυλικό πλοίο τα δρομολόγια του στην Ελλάδα.
Ήταν Σάββατο  29 Ιουλίου 1983 και το δρομολόγιο ξεκίνησε στις 19:00 το απόγευμα για  Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Δεν ήταν προγραμματισμένο, αλλά χάλασε το "Κίμωλος" και οι τυχεροί επιβάτες ταξίδεψαν τελικά με το καινούριο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" (με μια μεγάλη βέβαια καθυστέρηση).

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Λεγόταν ποτέ το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, Μπαρί Εξπρές, Εξπρές Ερμής,Γεώργιος Β. και το πρώτο του όνομα Princesse Astrid? Το λέω γιατί μπήκα στο Fakta στο στόλο της Hellas ferries και το βρήκα με το όνομα Εξπρές Ερμής  και ήταν ένα ίδιο πλοίο με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές!

----------


## Leo

Δες *εδώ* να λύσεις την απορία σου.

----------


## giorgos....

η astrid ήταν το bari express και μετεπειτα Εξπρές Ερμής.
το Γεώργιος Εξπρές είναι το πρώην roi baudoin.
αυτά τα δύο ήταν δύδιμα και αδελφάκια με την Paola, με τη διαφορά οτι η Paola δέν είχε γκαράζ.
και τα δύο όμως ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα Γεώργιος Β.
πρώτα η πριγκίπησα astrid και μετά ο βασιλεύς baudouin.

----------


## Django

Συνκαραβολάτρες καλημερα.

Μαλλον θετικά τα νέα από την υπόθεση Γεώργιος Εξπρές στην Συρό. 
Αφίσες υπάρχουν στα πρακτορία (Enjoy - Παρίση - Βασιλικός
- Μπουντούρης) και συντομα και στα στέγαστρα των επιβατών αφου το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Συρου θα μου επιτρέψει την αφισοκολληση κατόπιν γραπτης αίτησης που κατέθεσα η οποία θα εγκριθεί από τον πρόεδρο. Απιστευτη γραφειοκρατία, τέλος πάντων. Με κάποια είμαστε σε καθημερινή επικοινωνία και τα παιδία εκεί λένε πως ο κόσμος ρωτάει. Στα άλλα νησία τι γίνεται; Πως πάει το θέμα εκεί; Οποιος μπορεί να ενημερώσει ας το κάνει παρακαλώ.

Τελος, ενα ζήτημα ακόμη που είναι πολύ σημαντικό και επείγον. Υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή η επιστολή που συνοδεύει την αφίσα; Να κάτσω να την δακτυλογραφήσω εγω; Το κείμενο αυτό πρέπει να αρχίσει να φεύγει μέσω e-mails αλλά να το στείλουμε και στα τοπικά ΜΜΕ των Κυκλάδων. Παρακαλώ απαντήστε συντομα, σε λίγες μέρες δεκαπενταύγουστος, η κίνηση στο πικ! 

Καλά μπάνια
Django

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στη Σίφνο έχει αναρτηθεί η αφίσα εδώ και καιρό σε κεντρικό πρακτορείο στην Απολλωνία, στο καφενείο το "ΛΑΚΗ" στην Απολλωνία (το καφενείο με τις φωτογραφίες των παλιών πλοίων) και σε κάποια εστιατόρια.
Υπάρχει σίγουρα ανταπόκριση από αρκετό κόσμο.
Επιπλέον, θα πρέπει να πούμε είναι ότι υπάρχουν ξένοι τουρίστες (κυρίως από Αγγλία, Ολλανδία, Νορβηγία και Σουηδία) οι οποίοι δηλώνουν την έκπληξή τους που το βαπόρι αυτό είναι ζωντανό και δηλώνουν κατηγορηματικά ότι θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί οπωσδήποτε, μιας και είναι το τελευταίο εναπομείναν πλοίο της γενιάς του. 
Για αυτό κάποιοι ξένοι ζητούν να πάρουν και αυτοί την αφίσα και για αυτό θα τυπωθεί και στα αγγλικά.

Την επιστολή που συνοδεύει την αφίσα θα την ανεβάσουμε αύριο στην ιστοσελίδα. 

Εδώ στο καφενείο του "ΛΑΚΗ" στην Απολλωνία της Σίφνου.  

Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και στην Νάξο η κινητοποίηση είναι έντονη, να ευχαριστήσω για την σημαντική βοήθεια αυτής της προσπάθειας τον κ. Βασίλη Βαληνδρά.

Η αφίσα αυτή είναι τοποθετημένη στην προβλήτα συο λιμάνι της ΝΑΞΟΥ.

georgios.jpg

----------


## Django

Η ενημερωτική επιστολή που συνοδεύει τις αφίσες σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

Φιλικά
Django

----------


## giorgos....

η αφίσα της Πάρου στο πρακτορείο του κ. Κοντόσταυλου στην Παροικιά και τον ευχαριστούμε για τη βοήθειά του.

αφίσα.jpg

'Αν και είχαμε κάποια προβλήματα στην Πάρο γιατι η αφίσα είχε τάσεις φυγής απο το τζάμι όπως βλέπετε στην πάνω γωνία. Φαίνεται πως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές βαρέθηκε τόσο καιρό δεμένο και έιπε να ξαναταξιδέψει..

*ΑΜΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!*

Όποιος έχει τη δυνατότητα ας ανεβάσει φωτογραφία απο την αφίσα όπως είναι ανηρτημένη σε κάποιο πρακτορείο ή αλλού εκτός των σημείων που ήδη έχουν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες.

----------


## giorgos....

_Να πούμε ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στα πρακτορεία Πάρου, Νάξου, Ίου, Σαντορίνης, Φόλεγάνδρου, Αμοργού, Κουφονησίων, Σύρου, Τήνου, Άνδρου, Σίφνου, Μήλου και Ικαρίας καθώς και σε όσους άλλους συμμετείχαν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια προσφέροντας ποικιλοτρόπως τη βοήθειά τους.._

πρωτοβουλία πολιτών για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλημέρα και από εμένα παίδες......αν και πολύ νέος στο forum ευελπιστώ να βοηθήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου στην σωτηρία του καραβιού με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ.....δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με το συγκεκριμένο αλλά το θυμάμαι σαν σήμερα στον κατάπλου του στην Νάξο.......ας είναι η αρχή για τα υπόλοιπα αγαπημένα σκαριά της Ακτοπλοϊας μας......

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε giwrgo άν έχεις την υπομονή να ρίξεις μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος θα καταλάβεις τί γίνεται. Η τελευταία εξέλιξη είναι οτι τυπώθηκαν αφίσες για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και αναρτήθηκαν στα περισότερα νησιά των Κυκλάδων αλλα και οτι πλέον υπάρχει και επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές στο www.georgiosexpress.gr που εκεί μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει το ιστορικό του πλοίου αλλα και προσεχώς όλες τι κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα, αλλά και να "υπογράψει" για τη σωτηρία του πλοίου και τη μετατροπή του σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο και ερευνητικό κέντρο για την ακτοπλοία..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> φίλε giwrgo άν έχεις την υπομονή να ρίξεις μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος θα καταλάβεις τί γίνεται. Η τελευταία εξέλιξη είναι οτι τυπώθηκαν αφίσες για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και αναρτήθηκαν στα περισότερα νησιά των Κυκλάδων αλλα και οτι πλέον υπάρχει και επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές στο www.georgiosexpress.gr που εκεί μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει το ιστορικό του πλοίου αλλα και προσεχώς όλες τι κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα, αλλά και να "υπογράψει" για τη σωτηρία του πλοίου και τη μετατροπή του σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο και ερευνητικό κέντρο για την ακτοπλοία..


Διάβασα όλο το thread και όταν είδα το συγκεκριμένο Link έτρεξα κατευθείαν να το συμπληρώσω χωρίς δέυτερη σκέψη......  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Τα δρομολόγια αυτού του υπέροχου πλοίου....*

*1991*

*1992*

*1994*

*Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Roi Baudoin,και σε όσους προσπαθούν να σώσουν αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο απο τη φλόγα του διαλυτή...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε vinman.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπουμε ξανά τα δρομολόγια του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".

Ενδιάμεσα το 1993 έκανε δρομολόγια για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και τη μεγάλη άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου.
Το 1995 το δρομολόγιό του ήταν για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και κάθε Σάββατο το απόγευμα για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Δονούσα-Αιγιάλη-Κατάπολα-Κουφονήσι-Σχοινούσα-Ηρακλειά και επιστροφή.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θυμάμαι τότε ότι το Ναιάς ΙΙ πάντα το πέρναγε πριν τον ¶γιο Δημήτριο όταν αναχωρούσε στις 08:30.Έίχε και μία βλάβη τότε κατά τον Αύγουστο και έμεινε Μύκονο και το βράδυ τους επιβάτες του τους πήρε το Παναγία Τήνου 2 που παρέκλινε την πορεία του από Πάρο που ανέβαινε.Το τί εγινε μέσα περιττό να σας πω γιατι απο Παροναξία το Παναγία ήταν σχεδόν γεμάτο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η δρομολόγησή του το 1995 στη γραμμή της Συροτηνομυκονίας υπήρξε σίγουρα ατυχής.
Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι ο "Γάλλος" πήρε το άχτι του για τις τόσες φορές που τον είχε περάσει το "Παναγία Τήνου" (το original).
¶λλωστε, φίλε ΑΡΗ αυτή ήταν η τελευταία του χρονιά πριν από τον πρώτο μεγάλο παροπλισμό, οπότε και πάλι καλά τα κατάφερε.
Εμείς, πάντως, όταν πήγαμε Αμοργό το ταξίδι ήταν όπως πάντα μια απόλαυση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.Το Γεώργιος είναι πράγματι καταπληκτικό βαπόρι.Το γεγονός το ανέφερα σαν γεγονός και όχι για να σνομπάρω τον Γιώργη μας.

----------


## vinman

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε vinman.
> Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπουμε ξανά τα δρομολόγια του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
> 
> Ενδιάμεσα το 1993 έκανε δρομολόγια για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και τη μεγάλη άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου.....


...και για του λόγου το αληθές,τα δρομολόγια του Γεώργιος το 1993 απο το έντυπο της v.s.l.
Αφιερωμένα στο φίλο Roi Baudoin...που είναι πάντα απόλυτα ακριβής στις περιγραφές του!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13086

----------


## Django

Μετά από πολυήμερη μάχη με το αρχείο μου βρέθηκε επιτέλους η φωτογραφία που τόσο πολύ έψαχνα! Ημουν σίγουρος οτι την είχα κάπου, δεν χανεται αυτό το υλικό. Έτος 1999 - 2000. Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" μπαίνει βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. *Και θα ξαναμπεί!* 

Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την παρέα που δεν είναι πια και τόσο μικρή.

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...0Ferries/i.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά υπέροχη φωτογραφία.
Την ίδια μοναδική εικόνα αντικρύσαμε και εμείς όταν πήγαμε στη Σύρα τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 για να ξαναταξιδέψουμε μαζί του.
Το είδαμε να μπαίνει από μακριά όλόφωτο μέσα στο λιμάνι.
Μετά από 39 μήνες παροπλισμού ξαναγεννιόταν και πάλι.
Αυτό που θέλουμε όλοι είναι και τώρα να ξαναμπούμε μέσα και να σαλπάρουμε ξανά μαζί του για τα αγαπημένα νησιά .......

Σαλπάρουμε ξανά.jpg

----------


## vinman

Είδα πρώτη φορά αυτή την φωτογραφία στις 6 παρά το πρωί...
Είναι ωραίο να ξυπνάς και να βλέπεις τέτοιες μαγικές εικόνες...
Πας με άλλη διάθεση στη δουλειά...ανοίγει το μυαλό σου...
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ φίλε Αντώνη για αυτές τις πανέμορφες ταξιδιάρικες στιγμές!!

----------


## Vortigern

παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες..εγω αυτο το καραβι το θυμαμαι ισα ισα οτν ερχοταν Σιφνο το 1999-2000 νομιζο..κ εχω ταξιδεψη μια κ μοναδικη φορα...

----------


## LAEGE

Παιδιά τι γίνεται με την παρέμβαση προς τα υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Πολιτισμού για τη διάσωση του πλοίου;

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδιά sorry για την απουσία αλλά ήμουν διακοπές Φολέγανδρο και εκεί δεν υπήρχε internet

----------


## Nautikos II

Ημουν στην παλια εθνικη Αθηνων Κορινθου το πρωι, και ειπα να πω μια καλημερα στο *Georgios Express* στην Ελευσινα

GEORGIOS EXPRESS [19].JPG

GEORGIOS EXPRESS [36].JPG

GEORGIOS EXPRESS [5].JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να είσαι καλά φίλε.
Είναι πολύ όμορφη η ώρα αυτή.
Το ανησυχητικό είναι αυτός ο "εναγκαλισμός" με το "SLOPS I" που συνεχίζεται.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ετσι ειναι φιλε μου Roi Baudoin

----------


## BASILIS

Θυμάμαι παλιά μικρός όταν έμενα στην Αθήνα είχα παέι με τους γονείς μου μια Κυριακή πρωί στο Λαύριο βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο και ήταν εκεί, δεν φυλλασόταν από κανέναν και ανέβηκα απάνω και έκατσα στα παγκάκια που είχε στην παλινή μεριά στο κατάστρωμα, έκατσα ελάχιστα γιατί φοβόμουν μην με δεί κάποιος αλλά μετά σκεφτόμουν με τη φαντασία μου πως από τη στιγμή που μπήκα μέσα φανταζόμουν ότι είχα ταξιδέψει και με αυτό το πλοίο εκτός από τα τότε δικά μας Επτάνησος και Δήλος

Τότε πρ'επει να έκανε Λαύριο -Κέα - Κύθνο

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε που του έκανες έστω και για λίγη ώρα παρέα..

----------


## polykas

Τsentzos ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου.Να βάλω και εγώ μία μεσημεριανή.


5.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Το πρωτο πραγμα που βλεπεις απο μακρυα ειναι το φουγαρο. Καταλευκο και πεντακαθαρο ετοιμο για χρηση. Οταν πλησιαζεις δεν το πιστευεις οτι το πλοιο τουτο ειναι περικυκλωμενο απο τοση σκουρια. Δεν ειναι η θεση του εκει. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που το εβλεπα εκει και ευχομαι σημερα να μην ηταν η τελευταια.
Στο φιλο Roi Baudoin.

Georgios Express.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

> Τsentzos ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου.Να βάλω και εγώ μία μεσημεριανή.


Μπραβο ρε Polyka  να δουμε και πλωρη :Wink:

----------


## LAEGE

> Το πρωτο πραγμα που βλεπεις απο μακρυα ειναι το φουγαρο. Καταλευκο και πεντακαθαρο ετοιμο για χρηση. Οταν πλησιαζεις δεν το πιστευεις οτι το πλοιο τουτο ειναι περικυκλωμενο απο τοση σκουρια. Δεν ειναι η θεση του εκει. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που το εβλεπα εκει και ευχομαι σημερα να μην ηταν η τελευταια.
> Στο φιλο Roi Baudoin.
> 
> Georgios Express.JPG


Συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες! Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## LAEGE

> στο τεύχος του περιοδικού εφοπλιστής που κυκλοφορεί (σελ 132) δημοσιεύθηκε το παρακάτω "περίεργο" σχόλιο για το γεώργιος εξπρές.
> ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ...jpg
> 
> επιδή το συκγεκριμένο περιοδικό έχει μεγάλη αναγνωσιμότητα, και ο καθένας που θα διαβάσει αυτό το σχόλιο, ανάλογα με τη λογική και τον τρόπο σκέψης του μπορεί να σχηματίσει μια άποψη που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με την πραγματικότητα, για το λόγο αυτό θα θέλαμε να μας απαντήσουν οι άνθρωποι του περιοδικού τί ακριβώς εννοούν με αυτό το σχόλιο, γενικά στο σύνολο του αλλά και σε επιμέρους σημεία, όπως εκεί που χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις *"περίεργο παιχνίδι"* και *"θεσμικοί"*.
> Επιτέλους, δεν έχουν να κάνουν, ούτε με θεσμικούς, ούτε με υπουργούς, ούτε με κάποιους που εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα τρίτων η που σκοπός τους είναι να επωφεληθούν οικονομικά απο το καράβι που αγάπησαν, αλλά με μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που προσπαθούν συντονισμένα αλλά και με τον τρόπο του ο καθένας για την επίτευξη του στόχου που είναι η μετατροπή του γεώργιος εξπρές σε πλωτό ναυτικό μουσείο. Αυτό δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν το έχουν καταλάβει, είτε γιατί δεν έχουν ρωτήσει να μάθουν, είτε γιατι απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Υπάρχουν όμως και εκείνοι που δέν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν ή κάνουν πως δεν το καταλαβαίνουν για τους δικούς τους λόγους. Δέν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω το πνεύμα και το ύφος με το οποίο γράφτηκε αυτό το σχόλιο αλλά ζητάμε να μας δώσουν μια εξήγηση, μια διευκρίνηση. Φυσικά και θέλουμε το περιοδικό στο πλευρό μας γιατι είναι κοινή η αγάπη μας για τη θάλασσα. Όποιοι λοιπόν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν ας αφήσουν στην άκρη συμπάθειες αλλα κυρίως αντιπάθειες για τον *-γιατί όχι*;- κοινό σκοπό. Να αποκτήσουμε σαν χώρα ένα μουσείο για την ακτοπλοία στο χώρο που της πρέπει. Σε ένα απο τα ιστορικά καράβια που πέρασαν απο τα νερά μας και που το τελευταίο απο αυτά έλαχε να είναι το *γεώργιος εξπρές.*
> Όσοι πάλι δέν ενδιαφέρονται ας παραμείνουν αμέτοχοι στη προσπάθεια αυτή, γιατί οι κουβέντες της στιγμής που ο καθένας μας μπορεί να πεί, μόνο κακό κάνουν.
> 
> Όποιος θέλει να ενημερωθεί για το πώς λειτουργεί αυτή η προσπάθεια μπορεί να στείλει ένα πμ.


Πρόκειται για οικτρή ΠΡΟΒΟΚΑΤΣΙΑ και άλλο ένα λίβελο δημοσίευμα.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε LAEGE όλοι εμείς θέλουμε το περιοδικό στο πλευρό μας γιατί υποθέτω πως η αγάπη μας για τη θάλασσα είναι κοινή, και πέρα απο συμφέροντα, συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες όπως ανέφερα.. άν και πιστεύω πως είναι λίγο δύσκολο ειδικά όταν μπαίνουν στη μέση τα λεφτά..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Peter Knego είναι ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς δημοσιογράφους για ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Το όνομά του το συναντάμε πολύ συχνά σε ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά ("Ships Monthly"), σε ναυτιλιακά sites, σε blogs.
Mένει μόνιμα στην Καλιφόρνια, αλλά επισκέπτεται τακτικά τη χώρα μας.
Μάλιστα, ο Jolly Roger τον είχε ενημερώσει για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" από το χειμώνα του 2000 (ελάχιστους μήνες από τη στιγμή που παροπλίστηκε).
Δείτε, λοιπόν τώρα τι αλίευσε ο εξαιρετικός φίλος Μastrοkostas από το Διαδίκτυο 

Στο blog http://maritimematters.blogspot.com/...-by-peter.html
διαβάζουμε, μεταξύ άλλων σε ένα θέμα που αφορά ένα ταξίδι με το "Sapphire" στα ελληνικά νησιά:

*Poster to save MV GIORGIOS EXPRESS in Syros travel agency.*

*"There was time to grap the iBook and find a local cafe to update this blog. Enroute, I found a poster for the "Save The GIORGIOS EXPRESS" campaign in a local travel agency. Kudos to the people behind the effort to preserve this handsome Belgian-built ferry!"*

saveourship.jpg

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ το φίλο Mastrokosta.

----------


## Django

Να ευχαριστήσουμε φυσικά το πρακτορείο Enjoy, τον ιδιοκτήτη του κ. Αλέκο Καλογερα και το προσωπικό του, που όχι μόνο δέχθηκαν να αναρτηθεί η αφίσα στην επιχείρηση τους αλλά και να συνδράμουν ενεργά δίνοντας πληροφορίες σε όσους ρωτούν. Εκεί τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Peter Knego στο blog του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να ευχαριστήσω το πρακτορείο Porto Andros της κ. Στυλιανού, που ανάρτησε την αφίσα για την διάσωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές στο πρακτορείο της.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ο Peter Knego είναι ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς δημοσιογράφους για ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Το όνομά του το συναντάμε πολύ συχνά σε ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά ("Ships Monthly"), σε ναυτιλιακά sites, σε blogs.
> Mένει μόνιμα στην Καλιφόρνια, αλλά επισκέπτεται τακτικά τη χώρα μας.
> Μάλιστα, ο Jolly Roger τον είχε ενημερώσει για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" από το χειμώνα του 2000 (ελάχιστους μήνες από τη στιγμή που παροπλίστηκε).
> Δείτε, λοιπόν τώρα τι αλίευσε ο εξαιρετικός φίλος Μastrοkostas από το Διαδίκτυο 
> 
> Στο blog http://maritimematters.blogspot.com/...-by-peter.html
> διαβάζουμε, μεταξύ άλλων σε ένα θέμα που αφορά ένα ταξίδι με το "Sapphire" στα ελληνικά νησιά:
> 
> *Poster to save MV GIORGIOS EXPRESS in Syros travel agency.*
> ...


Να σαι καλά φίλε Roi, και εύχομαι το όνειρο να γίνει πραγματικότητα !!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εξαιρετικά για τον φίλο ''Roi",η μεγάλη του αγάπη διανυκτερεύοντας στη Σύρο.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικά για τον φίλο ''Roi",η μεγάλη του αγάπη διανυκτερεύοντας στη Σύρο.


Καλύτερα έτσι πιστεύω!

----------


## vinman

Εξαίσια!!
Σε ευχαρισούμε πολύ!!
Καλή συνέχεια στα σκαναρίσματα σου!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε ΑΡΗ.
Τόσο αυτή, όσο και οι άλλες φωτογραφίες σου είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικές.
Μας μεταφέρεις σε μια άλλη εποχή. 
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο φωτο για τον Roi που ειναι ο πλεον εκλεκτος του Georgios Express [και οι δυο ειναι η ιδια]
GEORGIOS EXPRESS.JPG
GEORGIOS EXPRESS [9].JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

To Γεώργιος Εξπρές σε μανούβρα στο Πειραιά.Για όλους τους φίλους!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

υπαρχουν φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου?

----------


## kastro

> Δυο φωτο για τον Roi που ειναι ο πλεον εκλεκτος του Georgios Express [και οι δυο ειναι η ιδια]
> GEORGIOS EXPRESS.JPG
> GEORGIOS EXPRESS [9].JPG


Πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, κυρίως από το αρχείο του Jolly Roger, οι οποίες θα ανεβούν σύντομα. 
Στην Ελευσίνα βρίσκεται περίπου επτά χρόνια.
Τον Οκτώβριο του 2000 έδεσε στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας και μετά από κάποιους μήνες ήρθε στη θέση που βρίσκεται σήμερα (Γλύφα Ελευσίνας).

----------


## Hengist

Πραγματικα λυπαμαι για την καταντια του...μακαρι να σωθει αυτο το υπεροχο σκαρι...

----------


## Νικόλας

στις πιο πανω φότο του φίλου στο πλάι έχει σημαίες??η μια ειναι ελληνική

----------


## Vortigern

> Πραγματικα λυπαμαι για την καταντια του...μακαρι να σωθει αυτο το υπεροχο σκαρι...


Αυτο θελουμε ολοι φιλε κ συμπατριωτη Hengist! :Wink:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το Γεώργιος Εξπρες φθάνει στον Καραβοστάση. Θα συνεχίσει τα ταξίδι για Σίκινο, Ίο, Θήρα και Ανάφη. Είναι τέλη Αυγούστου του 2000 :Smile:  
georgios express.jpg 
georgios express2.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε καπετάν αντρέα που θυμάσαι το όμορφο αυτό σκαρί..

----------


## Haddock

Σε συνέχεια της *ανακοίνωσης* του Peter Knego στο *ιστολόγιο* του, ο ίδιος δημοσίευσε την προσπάθεια που γίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα του *maritimematters*. Παραθέτω από το shipping news του Peter Knego.




> Save Our Ship: MV GIORGIOS EXPRESS
> A campaign in Greece was begun earlier this year to save the former Belgian ferry GIORGIOS EXPRESS (ex ROI BADOUIN) for use as a coastal shipping museum. The 3,208 gt, 1965-built vessel has been laid up at Eleusis since 2001 and was almost broken up earlier this year. Posters announcing the website www.georgiosexpress.gr have been created and now appear in various port locales in hopes of giving this grass roots campaign momentum.

----------


## giorgos....

γιατι τα χέρια είναι σχοινιά και τα κορμιά καράβια..
κι όποιος τα κόψει τα σχοινιά μένει η καρδιά του άδεια..

γεώργιος εξπρές.jpg

δέν σε έχουμε ξεχάσει, να το ξέρεις....
η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται..

----------


## kastro

Το καράβι έδεσε εκεί που βρίσκεται σήμερα με σκοπό να μετασκευάσει σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο,βρεθήκανε και καλές προσφορές για να πουληθεί αλλά ο Βεντούρης δεν θέλει να το δυαλίσει.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε kastro, το σενάριο που περιγράφεις δεν ευσταθεί για πολλούς λόγους. Ένα πλοίο στο μέγεθος του Γεώργιος και με το ξενοδοχειακό του Γεώργιος δεν θα μπορούσε να μετατραπεί σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο.
 Τώρα για το κατά πόσο ο Βεντούρης δεν θέλει να το διαλύσει εξαρτάται για ποιόν Βεντούρη μιλάς.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε kastro το πλοίο έδεσε εκεί λόγο 35ετείας. η ventouris sea lines ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά το 2004 με το άγιος γεώργιος. μάλλιστα ο βεντούρης σχεδίαζε να το ξαναβάλει σε γραμμή μετά την άρση του ορίου ηλικίας γιατι το πλοίο μπορούσε πολύ άνετα (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον βεντούρη) να προσαρμοστεί στους νέους solas. όμως μετά τις μαζικές κλοπές που υπέστει το πλοίο ο βεντούρης νευρίασε και άλλαξε γνώμη.. αυτό βέβαια είναι κάτι που δεν το πολυπιστεύω γιατι άν όντως ήθελε να το επαναφέρει στη δράση θα είχε βάλει ένα βατσιμάνη να φυλάει το καράβι και δέν θα το άφηνε απροστάτευτο.

άν οι κλοπές έγειναν απο τρίτους όπως ισχυρίστηκε η εταιρεία τότε ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης για τις κλοπές φέρουν τα "κατα τα άλλα" ναυπηγεία *ΣΑΒΒΑ*
γιατι το καράβι βρίσκεται *δυστυχώς* στο χώρο τους. και το λέω αυτό γιατι φέρουν το 100&#37; της ευθύνης για τις εξωτερικές ζημιές που έχει υποστεί το καράβι. γιατι ακουμπάει και σέρνεται ο κάθε χάρος πάνω στο καράβι και κανείς τους δε νοιάζεται. το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης όμως πέφτει στην εταιρεία που δεν φρόντισε για την φύλαξη του περιουσιακού της στοιχείου τόσα χρόνια, παρα το έκανε μόνο όταν τελικά ματαιώθηκε η πώληση του. τί να πείς..

άν υποθέσουμε οτι θα γινόταν ξενοδοχείο τότε δέν θα διαλυόταν όπως λές, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς ο μόνος βεντούρης που δεν θα ήθελε να διαλυθεί το καράβι είναι ο Καπετάν Κώστας που προσωπικά τον σέβομαι και τον εκτιμώ απεριόριστα γιατι έχει αποδείξει τόσα χρόνια οτι πονάει και αγαπάει τα καράβια του..

----------


## heraklion

Τι εννοείται κλοπές? Μπαίνανε μέσα ανθρωποι μη έχοντας εργασία και κάνανε ότι θέλανε? Αλλά είχε και τίποτα που να άξιζε μέσα?

----------


## vinman

Απο την μπροσούρα της Ventouris ferries του 1984...
*Ο/Γ.Ε/Γ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*
*Διά Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Ίο-Θήρα*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22155

----------


## Ellinis

> Τι εννοείται κλοπές? Μπαίνανε μέσα ανθρωποι μη έχοντας εργασία και κάνανε ότι θέλανε? Αλλά είχε και τίποτα που να άξιζε μέσα?


Πλάκα κάνεις;  :Confused:  Μια κανονική περιουσία θα έβγαλε όποιος ξύλωσε ό,τι ξύλωσε. Μην πάει το μυαλό σου σε αεροπορικά καθίσματα και σερβίτσια, αλλού είναι τα λεφτά για κάποιον που γνωρίζει.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για τον Roi.....................

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τι θα γίνει τελικά το καράβι ?

----------


## giorgos....

η αλήθεια είναι οτι η προσπάθεια για τη διάσωση του έχει κολήσει λίγο και αυτό ωφείλεται σε πολλούς λόγου και ένας απο αυτούς είναι η οικονομική κρίση που επικρατεί, όμως συνεχίζεται..
η πρόταση που έχει γίνει στο βέλγιο παραμένει ανοικτή, όπως και η πρόταση προς το ΥΕΝ. η αλήθεια είναι πως άν δεν βάλουν ένα χεράκι οι έχωντες "εξουσία" και αρμοδιότητα τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν πραγματικά.. άν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και την κατάσταση που επικρατεί όμως αυτή τη στιγμή διεθνώς.

----------


## japan

Ο Βάπορας στην μόνιμη του θέση δυστυχώς  :Sad: 

Georgios Express.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε japan πότε τράβηξες αυτή τη φωτογραφία?

----------


## japan

Είναι περίπου 2,5 χρόνια.

----------


## giorgos....

το *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ* έχει πλέον το δικό του group στο facebook..
Περιμένουμε νέες ιδέες και προτάσεις αλλά και ανταλαγή απόψεων..
Join now..

----------


## karystos

Η ΕΤ1 έδειξε σήμερα το μεσημέρι ένα ντοκυμαντερ για το Θριάσιο, με θέμα τη ρύπανση της θάλασσας από τις βιομηχανίες και επίκεντρο κυρίως τα ναυπηγεία του Σάββα, που τα έλεγαν μάλιστα "διαλυτήριο". Έδειξε πολλά πλάνα από βαπόρια και βέβαια και από το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Το ερώτημα είναι, γιατί παραμένει ο καταπέλτης του πλοίου ανοικτός; Βγάζουνε πράγματα από μέσα; Έχει μείνει και τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τις μηχανές;

----------


## Nautikos II

Γνωριζει κανεις με σιγουρια που ανηκει τωρα;

----------


## hayabusa

απ'όσο θυμάμαι ο Βεντούρης δεν το πούλησε τελικά.

----------


## Nautikos II

> απ'όσο θυμάμαι ο Βεντούρης δεν το πούλησε τελικά.


ευχαριστω φιλε μου :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Ξερουμε τι ειδους εξοπλισμο εχουν βγαλει μεσα απο το βαπορι;
Ειναι αντικειμενα που μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν σχετικα ευκολα;
Δεν μπορω να φανταστω τι μπορει να αξιζει σε ενα εγκαταλελειμενο πλοιο και να εχει κατι παραπανω απο συναισθηματικη αξια.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ξερουμε τι ειδους εξοπλισμο εχουν βγαλει μεσα απο το βαπορι;
> Ειναι αντικειμενα που μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν σχετικα ευκολα;
> Δεν μπορω να φανταστω τι μπορει να αξιζει σε ενα εγκαταλελειμενο πλοιο και να εχει κατι παραπανω απο συναισθηματικη αξια.


Yπαρχουν μεταλα με ανυπολογιστη αξια στο πλοιο

----------


## hayabusa

τι είδους μέταλλα δηλαδή ;

----------


## Nautikos II

> τι είδους μέταλλα δηλαδή ;


Ολα τα μεταλα, ακομα και το σιδερο, βεβαια αν πουμε για χαλκο και αλουμηνιο εκει οι τιμες ειναι απο πενταπλασιες και πανω απο την τιμη του σιδηρου, σε ενα γενικο συνολο δηλαδη, η αξια ειναι τεραστια
γι αυτο απο τοτε που κλεψαν καποια μεταλα υπαρχει φυλαξη

----------


## giorgos....

απο το πλοίο έχουν "κλαπεί" και τα 3 τιμόνια της γέφυρας, και η μαγνητική πυξίδα. πολύ πιθανό είναι να έχει αφερεθεί και μεγάλο (άν όχι όλο) κομμάτι του ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού του πλοίου καθώς και εξαρτήματα των μηχανών του. όχι απλώς εκλάπησαν αλλά ξηλώθηκαν με βίαιο τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν ζημιές τις οποίες έτρεχαν να φτιάξουν στο παρα πέντε.. θα μπορούσαμε να γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο πλοίο όμως όταν ζητήθηκε απο τον κύριο βεντούρη να δώσει άδεια για να μπούν στο πλοίο εμπειρογνώμονες με σκοπό να δούν απο μέσα την κατάσταση του πλοίου και να γίνει ένας πρώτος υπολογισμός για το κόστος της επισκευής του πλοίου και για την επαναφορά του στην αρχική του κατάσταση εκείνος αρνήθηκε χαρακτηριστικά..
όσο για την φύλαξη, έπρεπε να φτασουμε σε σημείο να περάσουν 7 χρόνια και να λεηλατηθεί το πλοίο για να μπεί βατσιμάνης? θα μπορούσαν να το φυλάνε απο τη μέρα που σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια του έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που ήθελαν να το πουλήσουν το πλοίο να ήταν άθικτο..
βέβαια ίσως να το έσωσε το ίδιο το γεγονός οτι λεηλατήθηκε και είχε μεγάλες ζημιές.
τα ίδια γράφονται και 2 σελίδες πρίν





> φίλε kastro το πλοίο έδεσε εκεί λόγο 35ετείας. η ventouris sea lines ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά το 2004 με το άγιος γεώργιος. μάλλιστα ο βεντούρης σχεδίαζε να το ξαναβάλει σε γραμμή μετά την άρση του ορίου ηλικίας γιατι το πλοίο μπορούσε πολύ άνετα (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον βεντούρη) να προσαρμοστεί στους νέους solas. όμως μετά τις μαζικές κλοπές που υπέστει το πλοίο ο βεντούρης νευρίασε και άλλαξε γνώμη.. αυτό βέβαια είναι κάτι που δεν το πολυπιστεύω γιατι άν όντως ήθελε να το επαναφέρει στη δράση θα είχε βάλει ένα βατσιμάνη να φυλάει το καράβι και δέν θα το άφηνε απροστάτευτο.
> 
> άν οι κλοπές έγειναν απο τρίτους όπως ισχυρίστηκε η εταιρεία τότε ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης για τις κλοπές φέρουν τα "κατα τα άλλα" ναυπηγεία *ΣΑΒΒΑ*
> γιατι το καράβι βρίσκεται *δυστυχώς* στο χώρο τους. και το λέω αυτό γιατι φέρουν το 100% της ευθύνης για τις εξωτερικές ζημιές που έχει υποστεί το καράβι. γιατι ακουμπάει και σέρνεται ο κάθε χάρος πάνω στο καράβι και κανείς τους δε νοιάζεται. το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης όμως πέφτει στην εταιρεία που δεν φρόντισε για την φύλαξη του περιουσιακού της στοιχείου τόσα χρόνια, παρα το έκανε μόνο όταν τελικά ματαιώθηκε η πώληση του. τί να πείς..
> 
> άν υποθέσουμε οτι θα γινόταν ξενοδοχείο τότε δέν θα διαλυόταν όπως λές, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς ο μόνος βεντούρης που δεν θα ήθελε να διαλυθεί το καράβι είναι ο Καπετάν Κώστας που προσωπικά τον σέβομαι και τον εκτιμώ απεριόριστα γιατι έχει αποδείξει τόσα χρόνια οτι πονάει και αγαπάει τα καράβια του..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Διαβασα ολα τα posts και με επιασε ριγος συγκινησης :cry:
Με αυτο πηγαινα συχνα στην Παρο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυο φωτο του γεωργιος εξπρες απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του το 2000 ειδικα αφιερωμενες στον χρηστη φιλο polycas.Eχει και συνεχεια αλλα πρεπει να τις βρουμε!

georgedry.jpg

georgedry (1).jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε ben το μόνο που θέλω είναι να το δώ ξανά στη δεξαμενή.. σημαίνει πως κάτι θα έχουμε πετύχει..
είναι ένα όνειρο ίσως όχι ακατόρθωτο..  το πώς θα κάνει ο jolly roger άν το δεί στη δεξαμενή, πιστεύω το φαντάζεσαι..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε BEN BRUCE, σ΄ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για αυτές τις υπέροχες αυτές φωτογραφίες.
Και με το καλό το καράβι να ξανανέβει στη δεξαμενή, όπως γράφει και ο φίλος giorgos .... 
Στη δεξαμενή της ελπίδας.

----------


## giorgos....

μακάρι....
*χρόνια πολλά φίλε Αντώνη!!!!*
ότι επιθυμείς....

----------


## giorgos....

απο αύριο κύριοι ξεκινάει αυτό που τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε....
ανυπομονούμε φίλε αντώνη..
ας είναι καλά ο jolly roger..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη περιμενω με παρα πολυ λαχταρα τις φωτογραφιες αυτες για να γνωρισω επιτελους και απο μεσα το Γεωργιος Εξπρες. Ενα εξαιρετικο βαπορι και η τελευταια ελπιδα να παραμεινει εστω και ενα, απο μια γενια που δοξαστηκε απο τους καραβολατρες αλλα οχι απο τους ιδιοκτητες της. Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα κατι μου λεει πως καποτε θα καταφερω να γνωρισω τους εσωτερικους χωρους του βαποριου και να εισαι σιγουρος πως δε θα κανω καμια ταρζανια να ανεβω πανω ενω βρισκεται στην παρουσα θεση... Θα μπω κανονικα και με το νομο απο τον καταπελτη και σου υποσχομαι κατι. Αν ποτε το βαπορι ξαναταξιδεψει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα ειμαι εκει,στο ραντεβου για το πρωτο ταξιδι μετα απο τοσα χρονια, οτι και αν εχω να κανω εκεινο τον καιρο... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_ΒΕΝ το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο.Μας γυρίζεις πίσω σε πολύ όμορφες εποχές.Συνεχίζεται να βομβαρδίζεται με τον Αντώνη..._

----------


## scoufgian

πρωτου αρχισει ο BEN να βομβαρδιζει ,μαζι με τον Roi,ας κανω μια σφηνα και να βαλουμε το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ,σε αφιξη του στην Ιο ,γυρω στο 91-92,αν δεν κανω λαθος.Φωτογραφιες απο τον *aeolos*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27316*

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27317*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> πρωτου αρχισει ο BEN να βομβαρδιζει ,μαζι με τον Roi,ας κανω μια σφηνα και να βαλουμε το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ,σε αφιξη του στην Ιο ,γυρω στο 91-92,αν δεν κανω λαθος.Φωτογραφιες απο τον *aeolos*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27316*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27317*


Είναι το 2000 που έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά.Ωραίες εποχές.Το καμαρώναμε στη γωνιά του Βήχου σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο απο τις 23 σεπτεμβριου του 2000 απο αθηνιο για αναφη!Και no more επιθανατια κλαψα παρακαλω :Cool: 

negative (169).jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Αντωνη παρα πολυ ωραια,ευχαριστουμε εσενα αλλα και τον Jolly Roger και ελπιζω να δουμε και καμια εσωτερικη φωτο :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ξεκινα λοιπον η ξεναγηση με υπευθυνο το καταληλοτερο για αυτη τη δουλεια ατομο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικες Αντωνη, περιμενουμε και τη συνεχεια για να γνωρισουμε το βαποραρο. Μου αρεσε και η ημερομηνια που εδωσες. 18/11/1990 τοσο κοντα μα και τοσο μακρια.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε αντώνη εγώ δεν θα πώ τίποτα.. θυμάμαι λίγες εικόνες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου.. έτσι θα αφεθώ σε αυτή τη μαγευτική βόλτα - ξενάγηση στο πλοίο..
σε ευχαριστώ προσωπικά γι' αυτό. καί εσένα αλλά και τον jolly roger..

----------


## Ergis

4 φωτογραφιες την ημερα ειναι λιγο βασανιστηκο....αξιζει ομως...δεν περναει αυτη η μερα με τιποτα.....

----------


## Ergis

> Δυο φωτο του γεωργιος εξπρες απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του το 2000 ειδικα αφιερωμενες στον χρηστη φιλο polycas.Eχει και συνεχεια αλλα πρεπει να τις βρουμε!
> 
> georgedry.jpg
> 
> georgedry (1).jpg


θα πω το σχολιο μου και αν ειμαι λαθος παρακαλω διορθωστε με...οι φωτογραφιες αυτες δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο τον τελευταιο του δεξμενισμο καθως μετα απο το ατυχημα του ειχε στην πλωρη και την επισκευη της εσβησαν το σημα του βεντουρη και εμεινε λευκο...οποτε αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πιο παλιες.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## giorgos....

έργη, ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου έγεινε το 1998 νομίζω..
το ατύχημα στην φολέγανδρο ήταν το 2000.
άρα μάλλον απο τον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό είναι..

----------


## Ergis

o ben bruse ομως λεει οτι ειναι απο τον δεξαμενισμο του το 2000

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα, το 2000 δεν θυμάμαι αν ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή.. πάντως όντως μετά το ατύχημα και μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει σινιάλο στην πλώρη

----------


## Ergis

ειναι και το αλλο...προσεξε τα γραμματα...στις φωτο του μπεν ειναι πιο τετραγωνισμενα οπως ηταν παλια ενω οταν επαναδρομολογηθηκε ηταν πιο στρογγυλα.εχουμε ξεφυγει λιγο αλλα με ολο τον σεβασμο ben bruce ειμαι 100% οτι αυτες οι φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι του 2000

----------


## giorgos....

πέρα απο τα γράμματα που δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω αυτό που μου λές, στην πλώρη δεν φαίνεται το σημείο της ένωσης που έγεινε μετά το ατύχημα.. τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω απο αυτή τη φωτογραφία.
σίγουρα ο δεξαμενισμός είναι μετά τον παροπλισμό γιατί στην πλώρη έχει ελληνική σημαία αντί για τη σημαία της vsl. και η μόνη περίοδος που το γεώργιος εξπρές είχε ελληνική σημαία μπροστά ήταν το 1998-2000.

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε αντώνη για την δουλειά που κάνεις..
να και τα τιμόνια που δυστυχώς *"*έκλεψαν*"* κάποιοι ιερόσυλοι..

----------


## hayabusa

μπράβο ! ! !  τρομερό υλικό ! ! !

----------


## Ergis

> ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε αντώνη για την δουλειά που κάνεις..
> να και τα τιμόνια που δυστυχώς *"*έκλεψαν*"* κάποιοι ιερόσυλοι..


δηλαδη ειναι χωρις τιμονι τωρα;

----------


## arne

Hoi,
Chartroom on bridge = kaartentafel op brug
Wheelhouse frontview = stuurhuis voorzicht
Wheelhouse: wheel to go astern = stuurwiel om achteruit te varen.
Rgds,
Arne :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Μας γονάτισες φιλε. Συγχαρητήρια. Τρομερό υλικό

----------


## Ergis

ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ που δεν εχω μπει μεσα...ελπιζω να το σωσουμε το καραβακι μας...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε αντώνη ο μόνος λόγος που θα ήθελα να είμαι 10 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος είναι γιατί θα είχα την δυνατότητα να *ζήσω* ατελείωτα ταξίδια με το γεώργιος εξπρές τη χρυσή εποχή της ακτοπλοίας 1986-1994..
και λέγοντας να ζήσω, εννοώ όχι απλά να είμαι εκεί αλλά να βιώσω καταστάσεις (ξέρεις τι εννοώ) πιό έντονα απ' ότι τις θυμάμαι τώρα..
να μπορούσα να γίνω κομμάτι του καραβιού..

Υ.Γ να τονίσουμε πως το 1998 το καράβι ανακαινήσθηκε αλλάζοντας το ξενοδοχιακό του κομμάτι με καινούρια καθίσματα και καναπέδες και διαφορετικό χρώμα στους μπουλμέδες..

----------


## Haddock

Περασμένες δέκα, βράδυ Κυριακής με Αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι. Το φιλαράκι σου μόλις έδωσε πεντάλεπτο πριν από λίγο και τα λαμπιόνια του ίσα ίσα αχνοφέγγουν πίσω από τον ¶γιο Φωκά. Ετοιμάζεσαι για το τυπικό αντίο της εβδομάδας με τους δικούς σου. Δεν σκέφτεσαι το ταξίδι αφού το δρομολόγιο έχει γίνει πια ρουτίνα, με το «Γιώργη» σου. Σβέλτα επιβιβάζεσαι, κοιτώντας πάντα πίσω σου κλεφτά για μια ακόμα φορά το νησί σου, και με την τσάντα στον ώμο, ανεβαίνεις τις απότομες σκάλες που ξέρεις απ' έξω και ανακατωτά.

Με το «Γιώργη» σου, είσαστε φιλαράκια εδώ και μια δεκαετία περίπου και χαιρετιζόσαστε κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ. Ποτέ δε σου χαλάει χατήρι τόσο καιρό που τα λέτε σαν συνταξιδιώτες. Και πως να μην δεθείς, όταν με κλειστά μάτια έχεις μάθει, εδώ και τόσα χρόνια, το δρόμο στον πλευρικό αλουέ για το κονάκι σου. Για την 56 μιλάω, μια εσωτερική τετράκλινη, που κάθε Κυριακή επί 3 μήνες κάθε καλοκαίρι, σε ξεκουράζει διασχίζοντας την αστέρινη πολιτεία του Αιγαίου.

Στο στριμωγμένο γραφειάκι, ο επίκουρος προσπαθεί να βρει άκρη μες τις φωνές και το σαματά από τους «κερατάδες» του Σαββατοκύριακου. Οι οποίοι «κερατάδες του νησιού» είναι και συγχωριανοί οπότε βολεύονται στην ίδια τετράκλινη εσωτερική καμπίνα σε κάθε ταξίδι με τον «Γιώργη» σου. Μια τετράκλινη που γεμίζει κάθε Κυριακή με τα αστεία και τα ανέκδοτα των συνταξιδιωτών.

Στο γραφειάκι, χαιρετάς τον Γιάννη και τους υπόλοιπους γνωστούς του «Γιώργη». Εκείνος σε καλωσορίζει και σου έχει έτοιμο το κλειδί για την 56. Ο επίκουρος σβουρίζει και με σβελτάδα αρπάζει τα κλειδιά και τρέχει στον στενό αλουέ. Πριν προλάβεις να ακουμπήσεις τα πράγματα σου, ο «Γιώργης» μολάρει, παίρνει κλίση, προσπερνώντας τη Σπίθα, και με ταχύτητα ξανοίγεται στην Αυγουστιάτικη νύχτα.

Μέχρι να βολευτείς και να στρώσεις τις αρίδες σου, ο «Γιώργης» κροσάρει ανοιχτά του Μέρμηγκα και βάζει ρότα για τα Θερμιά. Οι υπόλοιποι της παρέας είναι ήδη στην καμπίνα και τα χωρατά δίνουν και παίρνουν. Με τις πλάκες και τα πειράγματα, η ώρα είναι πια περασμένη και όλοι νανουρίζονται με το γλυκό μπότζι. Είναι φορές που ο ύπνος δεν έρχεται με το ζόρικο καιρό στον Κάβο Ντόρο, και υπάρχουν πάλι φορές που δεν σταματάς να σκέφτεσαι για πόσο καιρό θα ταξιδεύεις ακόμα. Με κάθε ταξίδι, κατασταλάζεις, γιατί ο παλιόφιλος είναι εκεί στο γνωστό πόστο, κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ και σε περιμένει.

Μια Κυριακή, σαν όλες τις άλλες, στην 56 του Γιώργη. Μια άλλη Κυριακή ίσως να ξανανταμώσουμε φίλε «Γιώργη»...

ΥΓ. Το κείμενο αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους φίλους του «Γιώργη» και ειδικά στους Jolly Roger, giorgos..., και Roi Baudouin.

----------


## arne

The last photo is also the hall at the entrance to the bridge. Arne

----------


## giorgos....

δεν βρίσκω λόγια για να μπορέσω να εκφράσω αυτό που νιώθω. το μοναδικό αυτό κείμενο ξυπνά εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής, πιο απλής, πιο αυθεντικής..
προσωπικά ευχαριστώ που ανέβασες αυτό το κείμενο, που πραγματικά χάνεσαι και ταξιδεύεις μέσα απο κάθε λέξη του..
ελπίζω να ξανανταμώσουμε με το γιώργη για άλλο ένα ταξίδι στο χθές....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια Κυριακή, στην 56 του *"Γιώργη" ....*

Και τώρα τι μπορεί να πει κανείς μετά από ένα τέτοιο κείμενο.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ φίλε *paroskayak.*

Μπορεί να ακούγεται λίγο κοινότυπο, αλλά είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινό.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα.

Είμαστε χαρούμενοι που σε γνωρίσαμε μέσα από το forum.

Τον *Jolly Roger* τον γνώρισα μέσα από ένα γράμμα στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
Μέσα από το Nautilia γνωρίσαμε εσένα, τον giorgos...., τον Captain Nionios, τον Rocinante, τον Νάξος, τον Έσπερο, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον mastrokosta, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Ellinis, τον dimitris, τον vinman, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον manolis m, τον ΕΡΓΗ, τον Vortigern, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον Nissos Mykonos και όλα τα άλλα παιδιά.

Φίλε paroskayak γυρνάμε πίσω σ' ένα  βράδυ Κυριακής με Αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι. Στην Πάρο...
Το βαπόρι έδωσε πεντάλεπτιο πριν από λίγο και σε λίγο εμφανίζεται.
Τα λαμπιόνια του *"Γιώργη"* φέγγουν για τα καλά στην Αυγουστιάτικη νύχτα ....

Tα λαμπιόνια.jpg

Ανεβαίνεις τις απότομες σκάλες που ξέρεις απ' έξω και ανακατωτά ...

H σκάλα.jpg

Στο στριμωγμένο γραφειάκι, ο επίκουρος προσπαθεί να βρει άκρη μες τις φωνές και το σαματά.

Το γραφειάκι.jpg

Στο γραφειάκι, χαιρετάς τον Γιάννη και τους υπόλοιπους γνωστούς του &#171;Γιώργη&#187;. Εκείνος σε καλωσορίζει και σου έχει έτοιμο το κλειδί για την 56. Ο επίκουρος σβουρίζει και με σβελτάδα αρπάζει τα κλειδιά και τρέχει στον στενό αλουέ. 

Ο διάδρομος.jpg

Πριν προλάβεις να ακουμπήσεις τα πράγματα σου, ο &#171;Γιώργης&#187; μολάρει, παίρνει κλίση, προσπερνώντας τη Σπίθα, και με ταχύτητα ξανοίγεται στην Αυγουστιάτικη νύχτα.

Η καμπίνα.jpg

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του *Jolly Roger*, η αφήγηση του *Paroskayak*, τα όνειρα όλων μας.
Και μαζή η ελπίδα να ξανανταμώσουμε μια Κυριακή, σαν όλες τις άλλες, στην *56* του *"Γιώργη".* 

Υ.Γ. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι η καμπίνα είναι η καμπίνα νούμερο 54.
Πίσω από τις φωτογραφίες ο Jolly Roger έχει γράψει 
*F/B ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ
Καμπίνα Νο 54
4-11-1990*
Αυτό δεν είναι μια απλή σύμπτωση.
Είναι ένα σαιξπηρικό όνειρο καλοκαιριάτικης νύχτας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλη η παλιοπαρέα μαζί στον Πειραιά.
Φίλε paroskayak, κοίτα τα πλοία της φωτογραφίας.
Και τέσσερα ήταν/είναι υπέροχα....
Σύμπτωση, ή ακόμα ένα όνειρο ....

Το σχόλιο, πάντως, της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας είναι μοναδικό ....

Πειραιάς.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*. Φιλε Paroskayak το forum σε εχει αναγκη. Εχει αναγκη τις γνωσεις σου, το ψαχτηρι σου, τις μνημες σου μα κυριως εχει αναγκη το ταλεντο σου. Το ταλεντο αυτο που σε κανει να γραφεις τοσο ωραια, τοσο παραστατικα και τοσο συναισθηματικα. Σε υπερευχαριστω γι'αυτο το κειμενο και οπως εχω δηλωσει λιγες δημοσιευσεις πριν, αμα το βαπορι ξαναταξιδεψει εγω θα ειμαι εκει, *για να το ξαναταξιδεψω*...

ΥΓ: Δεν εχω μπει ποτε στο Γιωργη, συνεπως δεν εχω ταξιδεψει, μονο που οταν μπω θα ξαναταξιδεψω μαζι του γιατι εχω κανει πολλα μιλια μαζι του μεσα απο τις δικες σας μνημες και ιστοριες...

----------


## plori

Με όλη μου την ειλικρίνια πολύ συγκινητικό ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## avenger

Μπράβο Roi, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!! Paroskayak αξέχαστη Κυριακή!

----------


## dimitris

Γυρισα πριν απο λιγο στο σπιτι ανοιγω το φορουμ και βλεπω οτι στο "Γεωργιος Εξπρες" υπαρχει "θεμα"...
λεω ο Αντωνης ανεβασε φωτογραφιες του *Jolly Roger* 
και η πρωτη που βλεπω ειναι τα αεροπορικα καθισματα
για μενα αναμνηση σημαντικη αφου σ ενα απο αυτα τα καθισματα εκανα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει το πρωτο μου ταξιδι μονος χωρις γονεις μαζι χωρις καποιο να με συνοδευει Πασχα του 1989 πρεπει να ηταν σε ηλικια 14 χρονων για να παω που αλλου στην Ναξο!!!
τι να πω γι αυτα που μας χαριζεται καθημερινα εδω και ειδικα στα θεματα με τα ιστορικα
Σας ευχαριστω ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Γυρισα πριν απο λιγο στο σπιτι ανοιγω το φορουμ και βλεπω οτι στο "Γεωργιος Εξπρες" υπαρχει "θεμα"...
> λεω ο Αντωνης ανεβασε φωτογραφιες του *Jolly Roger* 
> και η πρωτη που βλεπω ειναι τα αεροπορικα καθισματα
> για μενα αναμνηση σημαντικη αφου σ ενα απο αυτα τα καθισματα εκανα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει το πρωτο μου ταξιδι μονος χωρις γονεις μαζι χωρις καποιο να με συνοδευει Πασχα του 1989 πρεπει να ηταν σε ηλικια 14 χρονων για να παω που αλλου στην Ναξο!!!
> τι να πω γι αυτα που μας χαριζεται καθημερινα εδω και ειδικα στα θεματα με τα ιστορικα
> Σας ευχαριστω ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!


A ρε Δημητρη γερασες και εσυ.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα,και φυσικα τον jolly Roger..
Συνεχισε

----------


## dimitris

> A ρε Δημητρη γερασες και εσυ..
> Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα,και φυσικα τον jolly Roger..
> Συνεχισε


Θανο παει τωρα φορεσα και γυαλια :Razz: 
το δευτερο χτυπημα ειναι η φωτογραφια απο καποια εφημεριδα της εποχης σε πρωτο πλανο το "Ναξακι μας" και ο "Γεωργιος Εξπρες"
και λεω ειμαι και λιγο τυχερος βλεποντας την φωτογραφια προλαβα κι εζησα καποιες τετοιες στιγμες  οπως στην  φωτογραφια :Wink: 
ισως τωρα να ελεγα οτι ο Αντωνης ειναι κανενας παππους και μας λεει παραμυθια για να μας παρει ο υπνος...
γι αυτο θα πω ξανα Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι αναμνήσεις σου φίλε Δημήτρη.
Το πρώτο ταξίδι χωρίς τους γονείς.

Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται.
Φίλε Vortigern, ψάξε καλά στα συρτάρια σας.
Κρύβουν θησαυρούς .....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αντωνη(Roi Baudoin) ευχαριστουμε για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες που εχεις ανεβασει!!!Φυσικα να ευχαριστησουμε και τον Jolly Roger!!!Μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες δινεται την ευκαιρια να γνωρισουμε και εμεις οι νεοτεροι αυτον τον καταπληκτικο βαπορα!!!Ευχαριστουμε και παλι!!!*

----------


## Haddock

Αντώνη, μεγαλούργησες πάλι με το υπέροχο κολλάζ σου! Το πάντρεμα των εικόνων και των λέξεων ήταν πέρα για πέρα αριστουργηματικό. Η φωτογραφία με την προφητική λεζάντα είναι σκέτο κειμήλιο. Αν και ασπρόμαυρη, η εικόνα ξεχειλίζει από συναισθήματα και χρώματα...

Συνταξιδευτές, είναι τιμή και χαρά μου να συμμετέχω στα ταξίδια του χρόνου μαζί σας. Οι συμπτώσεις, εμπειρίες, και μνήμες με τον &#171;Γιώργη&#187; είναι πολλές. Ως πηγή έμπνευσης, λοιπόν, αξίζει να τις μοιράζεται κανείς με τους φίλους/ες του.

----------


## vinman

Έχω μείνει άφωνος με όσα βλέπω και γράφετε τις τελευταίες ημέρες....
Δεν θα πώ πολλά...
*Μόνο ένα ευχαριστώ....*

----------


## MicaGR

Είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum αυτό...
Έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές απο το 83 με βαπόρια στην γραμμή για Μήλο...ΚΑΘΕ καλοκαίρι...

Έχετε κάνει υπέροχη δουλεία...!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ

Όσο για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ....απλά εύχομαι κάποια μέρα να ξανά περπατήσω μέσα σαν επισκέπτης σε ένα πλωτό μουσείο...

----------


## nikolas200

Oτι και να πώ είναι λίγο. Φωτογραφίες που είναι *ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟΣ
*

----------


## proussos

Ένα μικρό λιθαράκι και από εμένα...ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στη Σύρο με Πλοίαρχο τον μοναδικό Γιώργο Δαρζέντα...αλήθεια θυμάται κάποιος τα ρεμέτζα του πλοίου όταν έδενε μπροστά στου Λειβαδάρα που με Πλοίαρχο τον Γεράσιμο Γιακουμίδη ευθυγραμμίζονταν και έρχονταν με το ανάποδα από τη ΣΕΚΑ ?

----------


## arne

Hi,
Photo 4 and 5 of 22/01/09 (#433) are a corridor to go to cabins and a view on a cabin inside.
At the time the RB was in Ostend there were no cabins inside deck's (under the car-deck)but only some rest saloons. It is possible that they rebuilt that erea into cabins. Rgds, Arne

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Α ρε Αντωνη ποσες ακομα θα βαλεις; Ποσο χαμογελο θα μας φερεις; Ειδικα στις φωτογραφιες 12/2/1995 με γυρισες πολυ πισω. Τοτε εκλεινα τα 6 μου χρονια και ηταν τα πρωτα μου γενεθλια οντας μαθητης, πηγαινα πρωτη δημοτικου... Να εισαι παντα καλα...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aντωνη οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις ειναι σκετος θησαυρος σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ..!!!!*

----------


## polykas

_Αντώνη σε υπέρ-ευχαριστούμε,όπως και τον καταπληκτικό φωτογράφο jolly Roger._

----------


## nikolas200

ΑΠΛΑ  *
    ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΘΕΙ 
   ΤΗΝ  ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ*.
                     ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## avenger

> Ένα μικρό λιθαράκι και από εμένα...ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στη Σύρο με Πλοίαρχο τον μοναδικό Γιώργο Δαρζέντα...αλήθεια θυμάται κάποιος τα ρεμέτζα του πλοίου όταν έδενε μπροστά στου Λειβαδάρα που με Πλοίαρχο τον Γεράσιμο Γιακουμίδη ευθυγραμμίζονταν και έρχονταν με το ανάποδα από τη ΣΕΚΑ ?



Πολύ ωραία φωτό αγαπητέ φίλε "proussos". Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γεωργιος εξπρες απο την εποχη της αγονης αφιερωμενη στον φιλο απο τα παλια proussos.

geo.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε BEN BRUCE.
Σ' ένα από τα ωραιότερα μέρη της Ελλάδας.
Και με φόντο τα ηφαιστειακά πετρώματα της καλδέρας.
Τι άλλο να ζητήσει πια κανείς;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα τολμησω να ρωτησω ποιο ειναι το νησι?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Nα τολμησω να ρωτησω ποιο ειναι το νησι?


*H Σαντορινη ειναι το νησι που ειναι τραβηγμενη η καταπληκτικη φωτο του Ben Bruce!!!*

----------


## heraklion

> Nα τολμησω να ρωτησω ποιο ειναι το νησι?


Η Σαντορίνη Φώτη.Δεν το κατάλαβες?:shock:

----------


## sea_serenade

Λύστε μου μια απορία βρε παιδιά: Γιατί όλες αυτές οι φωτό θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνουν βράδυ στο forum??? Για να μη μας πιάνει ο ύπνος??? Χάθηκαν τα πρωϊνά ή έστω τα μεσημέρια??? Θα πάμε απο καρδιά στο άνθος της ηλικίας μας........BEN όπως κατάλαβες για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα. ΛΥΠΗΣΟΥ ΜΑΣ!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η Σαντορίνη Φώτη.Δεν το κατάλαβες?:shock:


Συγνωμη, αλλα δεν πηγε το μυαλο μου. Δεν θα το ξανακανω!!

----------


## arne

Where abtain You, my friends, all these breathtaking photo's from ???
Arne:shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γεωργιος Εξπρες απο το μακρυνο 1995 εποχη της συροτηνομυκονιας

----------


## scoufgian

> Γεωργιος Εξπρες απο το μακρυνο 1995 εποχη της συροτηνομυκονιας


ωραιος ο Ben.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γεωργιος Εξπρες απο το μακρυνο 1995 εποχη της συροτηνομυκονιας


*Ben η φωτο σου ειναι καταπληκτικη .....*

----------


## Ellinis

> Where abtain You, my friends, all these breathtaking photo's from ???
> Arne:shock:


Arne, it seems that Ben Bruce and some of the other guys were at the right place at the right time... and with a camera on hand!

But above all, they have the willingness to share their treasures with the rest of us  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραία και ιστορική φωτογραφία!!

----------


## arne

I have spite that all my beautiful years on board of the ferries none photo' s have taken, we go on board to work ho thought of photo's. Now everything goes more easily with those digital apparatuses.
 :Surprised: ops:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

georgios express στην τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1999

new negatives (32).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τις ωραιοτερες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου εως σημερα.
BEN σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## laz94

Ben καταπληκτικές φωτο!
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Το πλοίο πότε ναυπηγήθηκε;

----------


## Nautikos II

> georgios express στην τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1999
> 
> new negatives (32).jpg


Τελεια με ολη τη σημασια

----------


## avenger

> georgios express στην τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1999
> 
> new negatives (32).jpg



Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!

----------


## giorgos....

όσο περνάει ο καιρός η λεηλασία συνεχίζεται.. απο το γεώργιος εξπρές λείπουν πλέον και τα πρυμνιά φανάρια ναυσιπλοίας που είχε απο το Βέλγιο..
φαίνεται πως κάποιοι δεν έχουν βάλει μυαλό και συνεχίζουν το γδύσιμο του καραβιού.. *Κύριε Βεντούρη* μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να ενεργοποιηθείτε λίγο και να σταματήσει αυτότο πλιάτσικο? υποτείθεται πως το καράβι έχει βατσιμάνη..
άν και με φύλαξη μπορεί κάποιος να αφαιρέσει κάτι απο το καράβι τότε ή αλλάξτε τους βατσιμάνιδες ή πάρτε το καράβι απο εκεί. το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως η "δουλειά" *δεν* γίνεται απο ξένους και άσχετους..
 
IMG_1584.jpg
IMG_1585.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> georgios express στην τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1999
> 
> new negatives (32).jpg


υπεροχη φωτογραφια εκεινης της εποχης, σημερα εχει αφεθει ερμαιο στη μοιρα του και στους πλιατσικολογους. σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Naias II

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Τι πειράζει άμα θέλουν να κρατήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό μερικοί;Γιατί φαντάζομαι γι'αυτό το κάνουν.Ούτως άλλως πάει για διάλυση και να μην πήγαινε θα τα αντικαταστούσαν.

----------


## Vortigern

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τι πειράζει άμα θέλουν να κρατήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό μερικοί;Γιατί φαντάζομαι γι'αυτό το κάνουν.Ούτως άλλως πάει για διάλυση και να μην πήγαινε θα τα αντικαταστούσαν.


Μην το λες αλλη τα περνουν και πανε τα πουλανε μετα απο χρονια που θα εχουν αξια και λενε οτι ειναι απο το περιφημο Γεωργιος Εξπρες,αλλοι τα περνουν για να κανουν την μαγκια τους,να τα καταστρεψουν και τελος.Αυτα τα πραγματα δν γινονται απο καραβολατρες μου ειναι αδυνατον να πιστεψω οτι πηρα αυτο απο το πλοιο για να το θυμαμαι!!!Ελεος δηλαδη η γουρουνια τους ποια δν εχει ορια,ενα καλο παμε να κανουμε σαν ελληνες και το καταστρεφουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι παλι!!Τι να πω μακαρι να τιμωρηθουν αυτοι που τα κανουν...

----------


## giorgos....

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τι πειράζει άμα θέλουν να κρατήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό μερικοί;Γιατί φαντάζομαι γι'αυτό το κάνουν.Ούτως άλλως πάει για διάλυση και να μην πήγαινε θα τα αντικαταστούσαν.


ελπίζω φίλε αυτά να τα λες για πλάκα και όχι να τα εννοείς..
τί θα πει "να κρατήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό"; δεν πάμε εκδρομή ή διακοπές για να πάρουμε κάτι αναμνηστικό απο το μέρος που επισκεφθήκαμε. και στο φινάλε πώς μπορείς να παίρνεις κάτι που δεν σου ανήκει; να το κλέβεις..  εκτός αν όλα όσα έχουν αφαιρεθεί από το πλοίο τα έχει πάρει η εταιρεία ή έχουν αφαιρεθεί με την άδεια της εταιρείας..
τώρα όσο για το αν πάει για διάλυση αυτό άσε να το δείξει ο χρόνος, γιατί αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει τόσο καιρό κάποιοι παλεύουν για να γίνει μουσείο για την ακτοπλοία και να μην πάει στα διαλυτήρια.
η ουσία είναι να βλέπουμε το πλοίο σαν κάτι ζωντανό και όχι σαν άψυχο αντικείμενο που μόλις δεν μας κάνει το στέλνουμε στα σκουπίδια..
δεν νομίζω οτι θα σκεφτόσουν το ίδιο και για το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ..
ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν έγραψα σε πιο έντονο ύφος....

----------


## sylver23

αμα το καραβι ηταν σιγουρο οτι παει για διαλυση τοτε θα ταν ωραιο να κανει καποιος ενεργειες για να σωσει καποια πραγματα απο αυτο σαν αναμνηστικα..φυσικα δεν εννοω να τα κλεψει.διοτι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα το καραβι ειναι ιδιοκτησιας βεντουρη.
τωρα για αυτα που αφαιρεθηκαν το γιατι  το απαντησαν τα παιδια
για να ελαφρυνω  ομως λιγο το θεμα ας δουμε μια φωτο του ενος βατσιμανη του πλοιου με τερμα το ζουμ
και υστερα ας επανελθουμε με 2 φωτο του γεωργιου απο την αριστερη και δεξια μερια του πλοιου

P2023313.jpg

P2023360.jpg

P2023342.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

To φουκαριάρικο το Γεώργιος. Οποτε το βλέπω καίγεται η καρδια μου

----------


## Naias II

> ελπίζω φίλε αυτά να τα λες για πλάκα και όχι να τα εννοείς..
> τί θα πει "να κρατήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό"; δεν πάμε εκδρομή ή διακοπές για να πάρουμε κάτι αναμνηστικό απο το μέρος που επισκεφθήκαμε. και στο φινάλε πώς μπορείς να παίρνεις κάτι που δεν σου ανήκει; να το κλέβεις..  εκτός αν όλα όσα έχουν αφαιρεθεί από το πλοίο τα έχει πάρει η εταιρεία ή έχουν αφαιρεθεί με την άδεια της εταιρείας..
> τώρα όσο για το αν πάει για διάλυση αυτό άσε να το δείξει ο χρόνος, γιατί αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει τόσο καιρό κάποιοι παλεύουν για να γίνει μουσείο για την ακτοπλοία και να μην πάει στα διαλυτήρια.
> η ουσία είναι να βλέπουμε το πλοίο σαν κάτι ζωντανό και όχι σαν άψυχο αντικείμενο που μόλις δεν μας κάνει το στέλνουμε στα σκουπίδια..
> δεν νομίζω οτι θα σκεφτόσουν το ίδιο και για το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ..
> ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν έγραψα σε πιο έντονο ύφος....


Φίλε giorgo...., όχι μόνο για το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ, ούτε για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ούτε και για κανένα καράβι δεν σκέφτομαι να έχει κακή κατάληξη. Γνωρίζω τις ενέργειες που γίνονται για τη διάσωσή του όπως και τις υπογραφές που μαζέψαμε.Ότι είπα το είπα καραβολατρικά όχι με τη σκέψη να ξεγυμνωθεί. Όπως για παράδειγμα είχα και τη σκέψη ότι αν τελικά πάει για διάλυση θα ήθελα σαν καραβολάτρης όπως και εσύ φαντάζομαι κάτι δικό του να το έχουμε ανάμνηση από το να πάνε να γίνουν παλιοσίδερα.Φυσικά αν είχαμε ένα γνωστό άνθρωπο για το σκοπό αυτό όχι να πάμε με σφυριά και κατσαβίδια.
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς δύσκολα πείθονται με υπογραφές επειδή ο τάδε είναι καραβολάτρης. Θέλουν έναν άνθρωπο να χώσει το χέρι στη τσέπη του και τίποτα άλλο, βλέπεις με το Hellas Liberty τι γίνεται.Έκανε κάποιος το καλό να δώσει χρήματα μεταφοράς και πάνε οι άλλοι να το καταφάνε :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

επλιζω και εγω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα και θα συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε to γεωργιος για πολλα πολλα χρονια

επελεξα ακομα 3 φωτο που μου αρεσαν ιδιαιτερα

*Η πρωτη ειναι ας πουμε -κλασσικη-.Η τσιμινιερα του με κατι φιλους επανω*!

P2023402.jpg



*Η δευτερη φωτο δεν ξερω ακριβως γιατι μου αρεσει..ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη ...Ο καταπελτης,τα νερα με τους αντικατοπτρισμους ,η σκουρια..ολα μαζι συνδυαζονται καπως περιεργα και συνναμα ομορφα!*

P2023318.jpg



*στην τριτη φωτο βλεπουμε τον γλαρο κατω απο την γεφυρα .Στην θεση του γλαρου πιστευω οτι πολλα μελη του ναυτιλια αλλα και πολυ  κοσμος που το αγαπησε αυτο το πλοιο θα ηθελε να ειναι*
 (εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη η τελευταια στον giorgo.....)

P2023370.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Συλβερ αν και μελαγχολικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παρα πολυ ομορφες :Wink: 
θα μεινω στην τριτη φωτογραφια με τον γλαρο κατω απο την γεφυρα
εχω αναφερει σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι την πρωτη μου "αποδραση" το να μπω σ' ενα καραβι χωρις καποιος να με συνοδευει και να φυγω την εχω κανει με αυτο εδω το βαπορι και ηταν Πασχα, επισης την δευτερη ομως παλι με αυτο, την ιδια χρονια αλλα καλοκαιρι 14 χρονων μονο και ολο το ταξιδι
μεχρι τη Ναξο απο τον Πειραια σε αυτο το σημειο που ειναι ο γλαρος...

----------


## avenger

> επλιζω και εγω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα και θα συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε to γεωργιος για πολλα πολλα χρονια
> 
> επελεξα ακομα 3 φωτο που μου αρεσαν ιδιαιτερα
> 
> *Η πρωτη ειναι ας πουμε -κλασσικη-.Η τσιμινιερα του με κατι φιλους επανω*!
> 
> P2023402.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου sylver23.Προκαλούν θλίψη όμως τελικά. Η παρουσία των ζωντανών πουλιών όμως μας κάνει κι ελπίζουμε στη ζωή!

----------


## nikolas200

Sylver μας μελαγχόλησες και σήμερα

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστώ αν και δεν νομίζω οτι φταιω εγω.
Οταν βλέπεις ενα πλοίο που μας υπηρέτησε τοσα χρονια ,αγαπήθηκε απο τον κόσμο και τον αγάπησε και αυτό (ασχετα αν είναι για πολλούς απλά τονοι λαμαρίνας για κάποιους αλλους έχει και αυτο ψυχή) είναι φυσικό να μελαγχολείς.
Ελπίζω οι προσπάθειες που γίνονται απο κάποιους ανθρώπους ώστε να διασωθεί εστω ο γεώργιος , να πιάσουν τόπο.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε sylver σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και τις φωτογραφίες.. επίσης ενα ευχαριστώ απο μένα σε όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια..

----------


## nikolas200

Sylver εχεις δίκιο. Αυτό το πλοίο κάποτε όργωνε το αιγαίο. Μάκαρι να διασωθεί και να μην γίνει λαμαρίνες

----------


## serifos

μια φωτο δυο αγαπημενων Πλοιων στη Σεριφο..
(σορυ για την ποιοτητα)

σάρωσηw0001.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> μια φωτο δυο αγαπημενων Πλοιων στη Σεριφο..
> (σορυ για την ποιοτητα)


Kαλα που ησουν κρυμενος τοσο καιρο εσυ?Τελειες και οντος αγαπημενα πλοια.Ριξε και καμια στο θεμα του Μηλος αν εχεις....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> μια φωτο δυο αγαπημενων Πλοιων στη Σεριφο..
> (σορυ για την ποιοτητα)


*Φίλε sefiros η φώτο είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραία με μεγάλη συναισθηματική αξία για κάποιους.Δύο πολυαγαπημένα πλοία που δυστυχώς δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να τα γνωρίσω και να ταξιδέψω μαζί τους λόγω της μικρής ηλικίας μου.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη πλέον ιστορική φώτο που μας χάρισες!!*

----------


## nikolas200

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Serifos

----------


## giorgos....

σάν σήμερα πρίν 44 ολόκληρα χρόνια.... ήταν 23 φευρουαρίου 1965 όταν βαφτίστηκε για πρώτη φορά ένας απο τους θρύλους της ακτοπλοίας μας.. το Roi Baudoin.. έπεσε για πρώτη φορά στο νερό..
***ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*** φίλε.. μακάρι να ζήσεις πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και να σε καμαρώνουμε και να ξέρεις πως θα κάνουμε τα αδύνατα δυνατα για να σωθείς..

----------


## Ellinis

Μπράβο Γιώργο που το θυμήθηκες! 
*Χρόνια Πολλά στο καράβι και ένα καλύτερο μέλλον!*

----------


## nikolas200

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Γιώργο που μας θυμίζεις αυτήν την ημέρα.
Τα γενέθλια του αγαπημένου μας πλοίου.

Να ευχηθούμε όλοι να γιορτάζουμε κάθε χρόνο τα γενέθλιά του πάνω στο πλοίο.

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την Οστάνδη από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο _"_*CROSSING THE CHANNEL A review of post-war  Continental ferry services"* του *Roy Henderson* (Εκδόσεις: *"Maritime Heritage").*

Roi Baudouin.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα θα πω και εγω χρόνια πολλά στον γεώργιο με ένα βιντεάκι από σαλαμίνα και ελευσίνα.
Το βίντεο κλείνει με μία φώτο του που συμβολίζει την ελπίδα να διασωθεί και να το ξαναδούμε έτσι οπως θα θέλαμε ολοι!

----------


## giorgos....

υπέροχο το βιντεάκι sylver.. να είσαι καλά και εύχομαι η επόμενη φωτογραφία που θα τραβήξεις το γεώργιος να είναι σε κάποια δεξαμενή ή ναυπηγείο και όχι στην ελευσίνα..

----------


## opelmanos

τι γινεται ρε παιδια με το πλοιο?ποσο θα σαπιζει ακομα στο ναυπηγειο του σαββα?πηγα πριν 2 εβδομαδες το ειδα τρακαρισμενο με ενα αλλο και το λυπηθηκε η ψυχη μου.ελεος πια ας γινει κατι

----------


## hayabusa

¶γνωσται αι βουλαί του Βεντούρη...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε opelmanos μήπως εννοείς το slops που ακουμπάει στη δεξιά μπάντα του Γεώργιος Εξπρές?

----------


## opelmanos

ναι αυτο. ευτιχως που πηγα και με το αμαξι αλλιως θα με κατασπαραζαν τα σκυλια.ασχετο:γιατι ειναι αυτα τα σκυλια στη περιοχη και μαλιστα τοσα πολλα?τα φροντιζει κανανας?

----------


## opelmanos

εχει μεριμνησει ο δημαρχος για την απομακρυνση τους?η θα θρηνησουμε καμια μερα θυματα?αδεσποτα ειναι η σε καποιον ανηκουν?

----------


## giorgos....

μια άσχημη φήμη ακούστηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες για το καράβι.. άν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μας πληροφορίσει..

ευχαριστώ θερμά..

----------


## hayabusa

τι είδους φήμη φίλε Γιώργο ;

----------


## Vortigern

Noμιζω πως ηρθε η ωρα να βαλουμε για υπογραφη αυτο που εχει βαλει ο Γιωργος

Γιωργο ελπιζω να μην σε πειραζει

Υ.Γ τι φημη ακουστικε αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Haddock

Μετά από ακριβώς ένα χρόνο, δηλαδή, πάλι τα ίδια... Ραδιοαρβύλα του λιμανιού; Ελέγχεται η αξιοπιστία της πληροφορίας;

----------


## giorgos....

Για να πούμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν κάπου ακούστηκε οτι το καράβι τελικά θα φύγει και το ίδιο γράφτηκε και απο ένα μέλος του group του Γεώργιος στο facebook. δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι αξιόπιστο.. απλώς ακούστηκε..
ελπίζω να μήν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο..

φίλε vortigern φυσικά και δεν με ενοχλεί..

----------


## hayabusa

το θα φύγει όμως τι σημαίνει; ότι θα πάει για καρφίτσες, για ταξιδια εντός ή εκτός Ελλάδας ή μήπως άλλο ;  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

όταν λέω να φύγει, εννοώ το μοιραίο....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και πάλι η απειλή έρχεται τον μήνα Μάρτιο.
Μακάρι αυτό που ακούστηκε να μην ευσταθεί.

----------


## opelmanos

Θα παει για σκραπ?

----------


## sylver23

ειπαμε φημη ειναι προς το παρων.

----------


## opelmanos

> ειπαμε φημη ειναι προς το παρων.


μακαρι να μην επιβεβεωθει η φημη

----------


## japan

Kινητηκότητα υπάρχει στο βαπόρι. Ένα ρυμουλκό που στο AIS έχει επόμενο σταθμό Turkey είναι κοντά στο πλοίο και μάλλον θα κλάψουν μανούλες σήμερα

----------


## dimitris

> Kινητηκότητα υπάρχει στο βαπόρι. Ένα ρυμουλκό που στο AIS έχει επόμενο σταθμό Turkey είναι κοντά στο πλοίο και μάλλον θα κλάψουν μανούλες σήμερα


japan Αγ. Νεκταριος το ρυμουλκο που ειναι κοντα...

----------


## opelmanos

τρεξτε στη ελευσινα για φωτογραφιες .δεν εχουμε αλλο περιθωριο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ρε παιδια μιν με ανχονεται αυτο που λετε ειναι σιγουρο?

----------


## opelmanos

> japan Αγ. Νεκταριος το ρυμουλκο που ειναι κοντα...


εχω ομως την εντυπωση οτι ποιο κοντα στο sloop ειναι.δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση με το γεωργιος

----------


## Ergis

η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια....ποσο το πουλαει-πουλησε ο βεντουρης;;;εχουμε μαθει τιμη;;;λιγα λεφτα να βαλει το καθε μελος π.χ 100 ευρω 100*7000=700.000....δεν νομιζω να κοστιζει παραπανω..

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρε παιδια μιν με ανχονεται αυτο που λετε ειναι σιγουρο?


μπες στο ais kai θα καταλαβεις.ας περιμενουμε καμια ωρα ομως .μην βιαζομαστε

----------


## Ergis

ειναι προφανες οτι για να "φυγει" θα χρειαστει και δευτερο ρυμουλκο...οποτε υπαρχουν ελπιδες... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σύμφωνα με τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούν, το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" φαίνεται να πωλήθηκε.  
Από ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο έχει κατεύθυνση την Τουρκία.

Η πώλησή του φαίνεται ότι συνδέεται με την επικείμενη αγορά από τον Ευάγγελο Βεντούρη ενός άλλου πλοίου.
Το πλοίο, για το οποίο φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρεται ο Βεντούρης,  έχει μεγάλη ιστορία για την Ventouris Sea Lines.

Σίγουρα, όμως, δεν αξίζει τέτοιο τέλος στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν ......

----------


## a.molos

Ζούμε τις τελευταίες παραγράφους απο το χρονικό μιας προαναγγελθήσας διάλυσης ! Δυστυχώς τίποτα  -κατά την γνώμη μου-  δεν θα μπορούσε να ανακόψει την προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία του πλοίου. Ας προσπαθήσουμε  τουλάχιστον με καποιον τρόπο να σώσουμε καποια αντιπροσωπευτικά στοιχεία του πλοίου (εδώ ή εκεί που θα πάει) για μια θέση σε κάποιο ναυτικό μουσείο (τιμόνι, καμπάνα , μπουρού τί μπορεί να σωθεί ?). Καλό του ταξίδι !

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

δεν ειναι ωρα για μνημονευσεις κ δακρυα.
Ως πιο ειδικοί πειτε τί μπορουμε να κάνουμε!
σίγουρα είναι έτοιμο να φύγει? σήμερα?
ΟΚ με τα χαρτιά του?
εμεις  οι κοινοι θνητοι, 300ΚΜ μακριά, ΑΝ υπάρχει κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε....  οτιδήποτε ! ...

Πάμε μωρε να το σαμποτάρουμε!!
αύριο πρωι-πρωι μπορω να ειμαι εκει!!

----------


## opelmanos

ληξη συναγερμου.το αγιος νεκταριος απομακρυνεται απο το τοπο του εγκληματος

----------


## Ergis

μηπως μαζι με το βαπορι;;;

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

σίγουρα μωρέ?
έλα και δεν είμαι πια σε ηλικία (και κιλά  :Very Happy: ) για τετοιες ταραχες

----------


## opelmanos

> μηπως μαζι με το βαπορι;;;


 επιβεβεωσε το μου σε παρακαλω

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η κατάσταση είναι πολύ δύσκολη.
Γίνεται προσπάθεια το καράβι να φύγει άρον-άρον.
Απίστευτη σπουδή, έπειτα από 8 τόσα χρόνια παροπλισμού...

Δεν ξέρουμε, βέβαια, αν το καράβι είναι σε θέση να ταξιδέψει.

Όλα φαίνεται πως γίνονται για λίγες τουρκικές λίρες. 
Ίσως και για το πλοίο που κάποτε κάποιος το αποκάλεσε "Ακριβή Τζούλια".

----------


## a.molos

Ό άγιος Νεκτάριος έβαλε το χέρι του προς το παρόν !

----------


## Ellinis

> η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια....ποσο το πουλαει-πουλησε ο βεντουρης;;;εχουμε μαθει τιμη;;;λιγα λεφτα να βαλει το καθε μελος π.χ 100 ευρω 100*7000=700.000....δεν νομιζω να κοστιζει παραπανω..


Παιδιά, ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο να βρεθούν τα χρήματα για να αγοραστεί το καράβι. Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει και παλιότερα, θα χρειαζόντουσαν χρήματα για την επισκευή/αναπαλαίωση συν οτι τα μουσεία έχουν υψηλά και σταθερά λειτουργικά κόστη.

Από τη στιγμή που δεν θα βρεθούν αυτά σήμερα, καλύτερα να ανακυκλωθεί παρά να σαπίζει σε ενα διαλυτήριο σαν σκια του αλλοτινού του ευατού.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Ό άγιος Νεκτάριος έβαλε το χέρι του προς το παρόν !


(ακομα κι αν ειναι ετσι - αναφερομαι φυσικα στο πλεουμενο και οχι σε "αγιους..")

ώρα να (ξανα)βάλουμε το χερι μας ΟΛΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ

ξέρω... ωραια και ευκολα τα λέω, καθισμένος στο κομπιουτερ 300ΚΜ μακριά, ποιος εγω, που 5 μηνες στην αθηνα δεν πηγα ουτε μιση φορά να τον δω...

αλλά επαναλαμβάνω: τα τελευταια ελαχιστα ευρω που εμειναν απ'το στρατο, υπερ βασιλεως (roi b. )

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η κατάσταση ήταν πολύ δύσκολη από την αρχή.
Εκεί που φάνηκε ότι κάτι μπορούσε να γίνει, ήρθε η κρίση η οικονομική.
Και πάλι, όμως, ένα θαύμα θα μπορούσε να το σώσει.

Αν τη γλυτώσει τώρα, μπορεί και να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

ellinis σωστα τα λες, αλλα . . . ας μην τα δουμε τεχνοκρατικα/ ορθολογιστικα.
αρκετοι στο φορουμ ειναι ναυτικοι.
αφου αγοραστει, το σκατζαρουν κ το πανε σε λιμανι του αιγαιου που ευγενως θα παραχωρησει δωρεαν θεση, για παντα
(γινεται αυτο το σεναριο??)

----------


## xaloba

Το ρυμουλκο φαινεται να παει με μικρη ταχυτητα και μοιαζει παρα πολυ σα να τραβαει κατι... αμα λαβουμε υποψη μας το προορισμο του και τη θεση του το γεωργιος μας φευγει...

----------


## Ellinis

Aς κρατήσουμε από τα παραπάνω το αυθόρμητο ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου για ένα καράβι. Κάτι είναι και αυτό… 

Όλα τα άλλα για σαμποτάζ :shock: κινήσεις της τελευταίας στιγμής κλπ δεν αντέχουν σε κριτική. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός. Στα 10 χρόνια που όλοι ήξεραν την επόμενη μέρα του πλοίου, δεν συστάθηκε κανένας φορέας που θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει την εκπόνηση πλάνου για τη λειτουργία του πλοίου ως μουσείου. 
Δεν ευαισθητοποιήθηκε κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες φορείς (μουσεία, υπουργεία, εφοπλιστικές ενώσεις, σωματεία ναυτικών κλπ). 

Ότι και να λέμε εδώ είναι ωραίο και δωρεάν, ωστόσο για να γινόταν κάτι θα χρειαζόταν τουλάχιστον οργάνωση, τεχνογνωσία, δικτύωση με φορείς και αρχές, και άφθονο χρήμα σε μόνιμη βάση. Και αυτό δεν δημιουργείται σε 1 μέρα, καλλιεργείται μέσα από την παιδεία ενός λαού και από παιδεία... έχουμε στερέψει. :sad:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια εχουμε εξελιξεις το ρυμουλκο σταματισε αλλα μαλον για να το δεσει καλιτερα το βαπορι..:sad:

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

ελληνις, εχεις μια καταπληκτικη ικανοτητα να βλεπεις και να λες τα πραγματα οπως εχουν, χωρις φανφαρες και τυμπανουκρουσιες σαν τον υποφαινομενο.

 ρωταω κατι τελευταιο κ φευγω για λαρισα..

το ρυμουλκο ρε παιδια τι σοι πορεια εχει? τωρα λεει 0,3 κομβοι.

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ρυμουλκει το βαπορι?? υπαρχει κανενας να το βλεπει με τα ματια του αυτη τη στιγμη??

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## xaloba

Κοτζαμ τανκερ Αννουλα δεν το βλεπεις που μπαινει στον κολπο...? Περιμενει τη σειρα του...

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

μάλιστα.
εγω πάλι που ζω στον δικό μου κόσμο και αρνουμαι να δω την αλήθεια, σας λεω το εξης:

ρε παιδιά, χαλαρώστε! στην τουρκία το παει, αλλά οχι στην aliaga!  το παει σε φτηνο ναυπηγειο για γερη συντηρηση/ανακαινιση
(μην πω κ για εναρμονισμο με στοκχολμη!!)

γιατι φωναζετε ρε! μια πιθανοτητα στο εκατομυριο λεω !

Κύριοι σας αφηνω, παω να βαλω μπρος.
και ειλικρινα, δεν θα δακρυσω. δεν εχω τετοιο δικαίωμα, οταν Αυτός άντεξε ορθιος και αλυγιστος για 8+ χρόνια.

----------


## LAEGE

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

όπως φαίνεται ένα σημαντικό κεφάλαιο της νεώτερης ναυτικής ιστορίας μας κλείνει. Το αγαπημένο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" παίρνει την άγουσα για τις ιωνικές ακτές, στην ανατολική πλευρά του Αιγαίου. Όπως ο Έκτωρ, ο πρωτότοκος γιος του βασιλιά της Τροίας Πριάμου έδωσε τη δική του άνιση μάχη με το πεπρωμένο. 

Λίγο πριν παροπλιστεί αναγκαστικά χάρη στα πολιτικά παιγνίδια ορισμένων που ενέχονται με την υπόθεση Σφηνιά και την αναδιάταξη ισορροπιών στην ακτοπλοΐα το 2001, το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί γενική επισκευή. Αντί όμως να φιλοξενήσει επιβάτες, αγκάλιασε σκιές και "ποντικούς" από το διπλανό ναυπηγείο στην Ελευσίνα.

Σε μια ύστατη προσπάθεια όλων μας δώσαμε τη μάχη για να σώσουμε το πλοίο. Κάποιοι "ανευνο-υπεύθυνοι" όμως έκαναν τους κουφούς, τους μαλάκες και τους ανίδεους. Πρόκειται για ανθρώπους χωρίς παιδεία, χωρίς πολιτισμό και χωρίς συνείδηση που συναγωνίζονται τους βαρβαροτέρους των βαρβάρων. 

Κάποτε η Ελλάδα αντανακλούσε το φως της γνώσεως και του πολιτισμού. Σήμερα είναι ένα καταθλιπτικό βαλκανικό προτεκτοράτο με "πλούσιους" που είναι δραματικά φτωχοί στο μυαλό και με αστούς που "αυτοεξορίστηκαν" στο Σίτυ του Λονδίνου, ξέχασαν τη γλώσσα, την κουλτούρα και τις αρχές του Γένους μας. Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους οδηγείται στο τουρκικό κρεματώριο (τι ειρωνεία) ο "Ρουά Μποντουαίν".

Δεν ξέρω αν έφυγε ή όχι από την Ελευσίνα, το σημείο όπου η Περσεφόνη κοιμόταν στην αγκαλιά της γης. Αν ναι, θα πάω στην πειραϊκή ακτή να αφουγκραστώ τα κύματα του Σαρωνικού που έσκισε η πλώρη αυτού του βαποριού για τελευταία φορά. Θα ακούσω το κύκνειο άσμα του και θα προετοιμαστώ για τον οριστικό χαμό του. 

Αντί επιλόγου θα ήθελα να επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα: 

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?to...id=38475498938

Πρόκειται για την ομάδα "New Reporters" του "Facebook" και αναφέρεται στο τελευταίο μπάρκο του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".

----------


## a.molos

Προσυπογράφω τις σκέψεις του Ellinis και λέω τούτο.
Ας γίνει αφορμή και παράδειγμα η περίπτωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές προκειμένου να γίνει ενεργοποίηση ανθρώπων, φορέων, μουσείων κλπ που λεει και ο φίλος μας καθως υπάρχει και ένα liberty και αργά η γρηγορα θα υπάρξει και κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, φορτηγό-επιβατηγό ή ρυμουλκό η εγώ δεν ξέρω τί άλλο, που θα πρέπει να σωθεί απο τη διάλυση, να αξιοποιηθεί  και να γίνει μουσείο η κάτι άλλο. Και χωρίς σχεδιο, οργάνωση, μελέτη, συνεργασία και  πηγές χρηματοδότησης, θα λέμε πάλι κουβέντες την τελευτάι στιγμή.
 Τουλάχιστόν ας το φωτογραφίσει κάποιος καθώς θα περνά έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά για τελευταία φορά, για εμάς τους φουκαριάρηδες που είμαστε μακριά και Δυτικά.

----------


## LAEGE

> Προσυπογράφω τις σκέψεις του Ellinis και λέω τούτο.
> Ας γίνει αφορμή και παράδειγμα η περίπτωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές προκειμένου να γίνει ενεργοποίηση ανθρώπων, φορέων, μουσείων κλπ που λεει και ο φίλος μας καθως υπάρχει και ένα liberty και αργά η γρηγορα θα υπάρξει και κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, φορτηγό-επιβατηγό ή ρυμουλκό η εγώ δεν ξέρω τί άλλο, που θα πρέπει να σωθεί απο τη διάλυση, να αξιοποιηθεί  και να γίνει μουσείο η κάτι άλλο. Και χωρίς σχεδιο, οργάνωση, μελέτη, συνεργασία και  πηγές χρηματοδότησης, θα λέμε πάλι κουβέντες την τελευτάι στιγμή.
>  Τουλάχιστόν ας το φωτογραφίσει κάποιος καθώς θα περνά έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά για τελευταία φορά, για εμάς τους φουκαριάρηδες που είμαστε μακριά και Δυτικά.


Είσαι ο γνωστός Α.Μώλος από το Αγρίνιο;

----------


## opelmanos

Τελικα το εχει μαζι του το αγιος νεκταριος?δεν μπορω να καταλαβω

----------


## a.molos

Για τον φίλο LAEGE το μήνυμα αυτό.
"Σήμερα κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση, κόπηκε απο τον σκραπατζή το αστικό SCANIA  με αμάξωμα Παπαδάτου που προσπαθήσαμε να σώσουμε πρίν κανά-δυό χρόνια."

----------


## Haddock

Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, έδωσα όπως όλοι το δικό μου φόρο τιμής γι αυτό το αγαπημένο σκαρί. Για την πραγματικότητα, που βιώνουμε όπως πολύ καλά γράφει ο Ellinis, *ότι είχα να πω*, το είπα στο θέμα του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Τελικα το εχει μαζι του το αγιος νεκταριος?δεν μπορω να καταλαβω


απλα δες αυτη τη φωτογραφια.....

----------


## LAEGE

> Για τον φίλο LAEGE το μήνυμα αυτό.
> "Σήμερα κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση, κόπηκε απο τον σκραπατζή το αστικό SCANIA  με αμάξωμα Παπαδάτου που προσπαθήσαμε να σώσουμε πρίν κανά-δυό χρόνια."


¶λλη μια κακή είδηση! Πάρε τηλέφωνο σε λίγο να τα πούμε λίγο!

----------


## scoufgian

για φωτογραφιες ηδη βρισκεται κοντα στο Περαμα ο Moderator dimitris.Γιατι με τη ταχυτητα που ρυμουλκειται δυσκολα θα χαμε τελευταιες του φωτογραφιες με φως.Καλο σου ταξιδι ROI BAUDOIN

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε καταλαβαινω την αγωνια σου για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αλλα θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην βαζεις Link απο αλλους ιστοχωρους ομοιου περιεχομενου........σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Haddock

Μην είμαστε αλλεργικοί.  :Wink:  Το θέμα είναι κάτι που αφορά όλους, είτε shipfriends ή nautilia friends.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μην είμαστε αλλεργικοί.  Το θέμα είναι κάτι που αφορά όλους, είτε shipfriends ή nautilia friends.


 φιλε Νικο δεν θελω να συνεχιστει το θεμα αυτο.Εχει συζητηθει πολλες φορες.Συνεχιζουμε να παρακολουθουμε το τελευταιο ταξιδι του πλοιου............Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## opelmanos

καντε κατι ρε παιδια εσεις που ειστε κοντα .σταματηστε το προλαβενετε

----------


## hayabusa

τελικά τι έγινε φίλοι; φεύγει για αλλού οριστικά ;

----------


## opelmanos

> τελικά τι έγινε φίλοι; φεύγει για αλλού οριστικά ;


μαλλον το μοιραιο

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος μας giorgos.... είχε ετοιμάσει κάτι πολύ όμορφο και συγκινητικό που θα ήθελα να δείτε *εδώ* , ταιριάζει απόλυτα στην στιγμή*.*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ρε παιδια καποιοσ απο περαμα η καπου αλου κοντα για καμια τελευταια φωτογραφια καντε κατι γριγορα..

----------


## Leo

Φωτογραφίες θα υπάρξουν, απλά υπομονή και σοβαρότητα να δείξουμε όλοι.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Leo για Αλιαγα θα περασει ρυμουλκουμενο απο καβοντορο??μηπως ξερεις?
αν ειναι ετσι και περασει μερα θα πεταχτω μεχρι εκει για φωτο.

----------


## hayabusa

αναμένουμε φίλε Leo λοιπόν να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει για τελευταία φορά.

Πάντως παιδιά, ας μην γινόμαστε υπερβολικοί. Αν και όντως ηταν ενα καραβι που αγαπηθηκε οσο λιγα και έχει αφήσει μεγάλες αναμνήσεις σε όλους, ας μην συμπεριφερομαστε σαν πρόκειται να χάσουμε κάποιον ανθρωπο από κοντά μας, δεν παύει να είναι απλά ένα πλοίο  :Wink:  (παρακαλώ να μην με παρεξηγήσετε, το λέω και μόνο με σκοπo να αποφευγχθούν τυχόν παρεκτροπές  :Smile:  )

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ελπίζω ο βασιλιας Baudoin, να συγχωρεσει όλους οσους δε θα καταφερουμε να ειμαστε διπλα του στις τελευταιες του στιγμες και να του κουνησουμε για στερνη φορά το μαντήλι...

Οσοι εχουν ηδη παει πιστευω να μας εκπροσωπήσουν κι εμας επάξια...

Καλό ταξίδι συνωνόματε....

ΥΓ:Γ@μω τους κινεζικους provider που δε με αφηνουν να ανοιξω βιντεο....

----------


## Ergis

με τετοιο καιρο παντως δεν νομιζω να βγει εξω στο αιγαιο............

----------


## sylver23

οι πρωτοι που το περιμεναν γυρνανε σπιτι τους αρα σε λιγη ωρα θα εχουμε και φωτογραφιες.
δυστυχως μας την εκανε βραδυ..
στο αιγαιο απο οτι ειδα εχει 4 με 5 μποφωρ και μονο ανατολικα φτανει τα 6 με 7.
περα απο αυτο μεχρι να ανοιχτει στο πελαγος ο καιρος φυσιολογικα θα εχει πεσει.
το νεκταριος το ρυμουλκει και υπαρχει και ενα δευτερο που συνοδευει..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δυστυχώς δεν είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω αυτό τον πραγματικό θρύλο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλο'ί'ας στις ημέρες της δόξας του εξαιτίας της μικρής μου ηλικίας αλλά ούτε και στην περίοδο του παροπλισμού του...Θα ήθελα όσο τίποτα άλλο να βρίσκομαι και εγώ μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά την ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα..
**Kαλό ταξίδι ROI BAUDOIN ή αλλιώς ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ!*

----------


## Ergis

παιζει να περασει κοντα απο την ναξο;;;;εχω φουσκωτο.......ισως να πεταχτω να το δω εστω και λιγο αργοπορημενα.....κατα που πεφτει το δυαλητιριο;;;;

----------


## Vortigern

Δυστιχως αλλο ενα πλοιο φευγει χωρις να το αντικρισουν τα ματια μου.Ειχα κανει σχεδια 12 Απριλιου να πηγαινα να το εβλεπα.Το οποιο ειχα να το δω απο τοτε που εκανε ενδοκυκλαδικα και ουτε που το θυμαμαι.Αλλο ενα πλοιο το οποιο γνωρισα απο φωτογραφιες και αλλο ενα πλοιο το οποιο θα μου γεμιζει με σκεψεις το μυαλο μου.....ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ:sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> παιζει να περασει κοντα απο την ναξο;;;;εχω φουσκωτο.......ισως να πεταχτω να το δω εστω και λιγο αργοπορημενα.....κατα που πεφτει το δυαλητιριο;;;;


 πιθανοτατα Αλιαγα.αναμεσα στη Χιο και στη Μυτιληνη.εκει μεσα

----------


## Rocinante

Ειμαι ως γνωστον ενας απο τους υποστηρικτες της διασωσης του πλοιου. Θα μου επιτρεψετε να τοποθετηθω για τις εξελιξεις καποια στιγμη στο μελλον. Θα παρακαλεσω μονο τα μελη του φορουμ τις επομενες ωρες να δειξουν ωριμοτητα και ψυχραιμια και να αποφυγουν οξεις εκφρασεις προς οποιονδοιποτε σχετιζεται με το πλοιο. Ελπιζω μονο αν καποιος απο τους πλοιαρχους της ακτοπλοιας και οχι μονο διασταυρωθει μαζι του ας θυσιασει 5-10 λεπτα και ας αποδωσει τις πρεπουσες τιμες σε ενα βασιλια. Στον Βασιλια του Αιγαιου.
Και για οσους πιστευουν στα θαυματα το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να συνομωτησει η φυση και να μεινει για παντα μαζι μας ως τεχνητος υφαλος. Τα θαυματα βεβαια σπανιζουν στην εποχη μας...

----------


## vinman

¶σχημα νέα είδα τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι.........
Δεν θα πώ πολλά...μόνο ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που έγραψε λίγες σελίδες πιο πίσω ο φίλος Ellinis...και είπε μεγάλες αλήθειες...
Καλό σου ταξείδι Γεώργιε...

----------


## dimitris

Δυστυχως μια εικονα που δεν θελαμε να την δουμε, ισως θα θελαμε να το δουμε ρυμουλκουμενο για καποιο ναυπηγειο και ο σκοπος να γινοταν αυτο που τοσο καιρο ολοι φωναζουμε και λεμε μεσα απο το φορουμ...
georgios express.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ε την ταχυτητα που ρυμουλκειται σε ποσες μερες αναμενεται να φτασει στο τοπο του μαρτυριου?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ε την ταχυτητα που ρυμουλκειται σε ποσες μερες αναμενεται να φτασει στο τοπο του μαρτυριου?


Δεν πιστευω πανω απο 2 μερες... Παντως, εγω εβγαλα κατι φωτο με ISO 1000 απο τον κοκκινο. Ψιλοχαλια ειναι, αλλα τουλαχιστον εχω.... Τυχερος ο Speedkiller, που χτες, για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα, τον ειδε στου Σαββα!!

----------


## marsant

Πραγματικα κριμα...

----------


## opelmanos

τι να πει κανεις.ολα τα ωραια εχουν και αυτα ενα τελος.το θετικο σε ολη την ιστορια ειναι οτι δεν θα το βλεπουμε να αργοπεθενει και να το ρημαζουν οι χουλιγκανς

----------


## scoufgian

ενα μπραβο στο dimitri που ετρεξε να προσφερει σε εμας που ειμαστε μακρια τις  τελευταιες εικονες απο τον ROI BAUDOIN. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

2 μερες και 2 ωρες μεχρι την χιο με αυτη τη ταχυτητα :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"Η μόνη περιουσία είναι η μνήμη".*
Όταν χάνεται και η μνήμη, τότε χάνονται όλα.

Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"/"Roi Baudouin"_ θα ζει για πάντα στις καρδιές όλων όσων το αγάπησαν.
Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ.

Καλό ταξίδι *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*
_Αυτός ο κόσμος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ.
_

----------


## dimitris

> *"Η μόνη περιουσία είναι η μνήμη".*
> Όταν χάνεται και η μνήμη, τότε χάνονται όλα.
> 
> Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"/"Roi Baudouin"_ θα ζει για πάντα στις καρδιές όλων όσων το αγάπησαν.
> Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ.
> 
> Καλό ταξίδι *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*
> _Αυτός ο κόσμος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ._


τα ειπες ολα Αντωνη....
αλλη μια απο την "αναχωρηση" του

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια ερώτηση που ίσως είναι κ μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια.Στις φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη βλέπω δεν έχουν αλλάξει το όνομα του πλοίου?Δεν θα έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί εφόσον πωλήθηκε???

----------


## Ellinis

Όχι απαραίτητα, ειδικά από αυτά που πήγαν Αλιάγκα τα περισσότερα πήγαν με το ίδιο όνομα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ Ellinis!!!

----------


## hayabusa

παντως εντύπωση μου κάνει που είχε ακουστεί τίποτα επίσημο από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία για την επικείμενη κίνηση της. ίσως φοβήθηκαν τις αντιδράσεις βέβαια...

----------


## vinman

> *"Η μόνη περιουσία είναι η μνήμη".*
> Όταν χάνεται και η μνήμη, τότε χάνονται όλα.
> 
> Το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"/"Roi Baudouin"_ θα ζει για πάντα στις καρδιές όλων όσων το αγάπησαν.
> Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ.
> 
> Καλό ταξίδι *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*
> _Αυτός ο κόσμος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ._


Όλα τα συναισθήματα που μας διακατέχουν σε τρείς φράσεις απο τον Αντώνη....
@Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τελευταίες του φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Speedkiller

Προφανώς δεν ήθελαν κ μεγάλη δημοσιότητα αν κρίνουμε απο την ώρα που το πηραν να φύγει...

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι ο Δημήτρης σήμερα αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τον κόπο του να αποθανατίσει τις τελευταίες στιγμές ενός πλοίου που είναι πλέον παρελθόν για την Ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. Ευχαρσιτούμε ακούραστε Δήμητρη... να είσαι πάντα καλά over...!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα...
Για αλλη μια φορα εκανες το καθηκων σου ετρεξες για 7.606 μελη του φορουμ και οχι μονο φυσικα!!!Και παλι μπραβο ακουραστε Ναξιωτη!

----------


## dimitris

Σας ευχαριστω ολους και εσενα καπετανιε ιδιαιτερα!
δεν εκανα κατι αλλο απο αυτο που μου αρεσει,σημερα ομως ηταν
κατι διαφορετικο οπως και τα συναισθηματα τις στιγμης ή και τωρα 
κοιταζοντας τις φωτογραφιες αυτες...:sad:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ ένα θα πώ, γιατί πραγμάτικά με το βίντεο δάκρυσα.....
Απορώ πως είναι δυνατόν σε μία χώρα της ναυτιλίας, της θάλασσας και του πολιτισμού, όπου οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί έχτισαν αυτή την παγκόσμια υπερδύναμη, την Ελληνική Ναυτιλία, να χάνεται ο πολιτισμός και η ιστορία της.....ξέρω ότι αν και τα πλοία είχαν μετρητές όπως της AGB, σίγοθρα το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος θα είχε χτυπήσει θεαματικά ποσοστά......γιατί ξέρω πως όλοι μας παρακολουθούμε αυτά τα τελευταία μίλια του πλοίου, αυτά τα τελευταία σκισίματα του νερού με την φοβρή πλώρη του.....Αλλά δυστυχώς είμαστε στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....και όλοι ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό.......Λυπάμαι........ :Sad:  :Sad:  Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο......

----------


## nickosps

Έβλεπα το βίντεο και μου ερχόταν να γράψω ότι ο φίλος ndimitr! Πραγματικά δάκρυσα...Καλό ταξίδι Γεώργιε-Roi Baudoin...

----------


## sylver23

Mπορεί το Γεωργιος να έφυγε αλλα τουλάχιστον κάποιοι άνθρωποι προσπάθησαν να το σώσουν.Δυστυχώς αυτο δεν ήταν εφικτό για πολλούς λόγους που πλέον δεν έχουν σημασία.
Εύχομαι σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν να μην το ξεχάσουν!


Στην πειραική που κατέβηκα μπορέσαμε να διακρίνουμε μόνο το φως στου ρυμουλκού και πιο πίσω κρυβόντουσαν τα φώτα των σπιτιών απο κάτι που δεν φαινόνταν.

----------


## kapas

αντιο Roi Baudoin.......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δημήτρη και Συλβέστρο σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ...
Καλό ταξίδι ΓΕΩΡΓΙΕ...θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα..*

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλο Ταξιδι... Γεωργιε....

Μπορει να μην ξερω τοσα πολλα για αυτο το βαπορι...
αλλα σας καταλαβαινω αδερφια...

Νιωθω τον πονο σας και ενιωσα κι εγω σημερα πολυ ασχημα...Ξξερω τι ειναι να λατρευεις ενα σκαρι....για μενα το ΣΑΠΦΩ ητανε το οροσημο μου...

Τετοιες ωρες τα λογια ειναι περιττα....

Αλλα ενα εχω να πω για ολους σας...

Νιωθω πραγματικα υπερηφανος για την προσπαθεια ολων σας.....
Χαιρομαι γιατι καποτε επρεπε να σηκωσουμε κι εμεις οι Καραβολατρες το αναστημα μας....

ο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ νομιζω πως φευγει χαρουμενος γιατι ολοι τον αγαπησαν και παλεψαν γι αυτον....με τα μεσα που διεθεταν....
Καλο ταξιδι Γεωργιε και χαιρετισματα στα παιδια.....
Μπηκες κι εσυ στο κουτακι της μνημης....

----------


## jumpman

Να πω και εγω με τη σειρά μου ένα αντίο σε αυτό το μοναδικό πλοίο. Δεν είχα ταξιδέψει ποτέ, αλλά ούτε το είχα δει από κοντά. Όμως από τις φωτογραφίες και μόνο ένιωσα και είδα πόσο όμορφο πλοίο είναι. Δυστηχώς το τέλος θα έρθει σε λίγο καιρό και για αυτό και λυπάμαι που εδώ στην Ελλάδα κάποια πράγματα είναι ακόμα πολύ πίσω και δυστηχώς όχι μόνο στο θέμα της Ναυτιλίας.

Καλό ταξίδι Γεώργιε για τελευταία φορά.

----------


## giorgos....

*Συγνώμη* για τα λάθη που κάναμε..
*Συγνώμη* που αφήσαμε να περάσει τόσος χρόνος..
*Συγνώμη* που σε αυτό το κράτος τίποτα δεν λειτουργεί..
*Συγνώμη* που δεν μπορέσαμε να σταματήσουμε το χαμό σου..
*Συγνώμη* που δεν καταφέραμε να σε σώσουμε..

Μαζί σου πρωτοταξίδεψα, στα καταστρώματα σου έμαθα να περπατάω σε βαπόρι. Απο την πλώρη σου είδα για πρώτη φορά το νησί, και εσύ μου έμαθες τί σημαίνει ταξίδι. Και άν πέρασες δύσκολες στιγμές, ποτέ δεν σε ξέχασα.. Είναι το μόνο σου ταξίδι που δεν θα είσαι εξπρές.. και σου εύχομαι να μην φτάσεις ποτέ εκεί.. να χαθείς στην αγκαλιά της θάλασσας που τόσο πολύ αγάπησες και σε αγάπησε και αυτή.. να χαθείς για να μήν πάρουν την ικανοποίηση *κάποιοι* να σε δούν να γίνεσαι κομμάτια.. Και άν τελικά θα φτάσεις εκεί και θα ζήσεις την κόλαση, εμείς θα είμαστε εκεί.. να σου κρατάμε συντροφιά σε όλο το μαρτύριο..
Και αν θα' σαι δεμένος με αλυσίδες που σε πνίγουν, η ψυχή σου θα είναι ελεύθερη. κανείς δεν μπορεί να τη φυλακίσει, γιατί πάντα έλευθερος έμαθες να είσαι και να ταξιδεύεις. Και θα ταξιδεύεις για πάντα..

"Κι είναι ένα παράξενο, παράξενο ταξίδι
να θέλεις να χαθείς στα όνειρα σου.
Κι είναι ένα παράξενο, παράξενο παιχνίδι
να θέλεις να εξηγήσεις την καρδιά σου.."
*(jolly roger)*

Αφίσα Γεώργιος  Εξπρές.jpg

ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*, όπου κι αν ταξιδεύεις. Στην υγειά μας, κι όλα τα νησιά δικά μας..

"Ακόμα κι αν φύγεις , 
για το γύρο του κόσμου, 
θά' σαι πάντα δικός μου, 
θά' μαστε πάντα μαζί..
                                                   Και δε θα μου λείπεις, 
γιατί θά' ναι η ψυχή μου, 
το τραγούδι της ερήμου, 
που θα σ' ακολουθεί.." 


Δικό μου εσύ και δικός σου εγώ. Όχι στα χαρτιά, μα στην καρδιά. Πιο *"δικός"* δεν γίνεται. ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ..*

----------


## giorgos....

_"Για ποιό ταξίδι κίνησες να πάς,
να με θυμάσαι και να μ' αγαπάς,
σου κλέβει η Ανατολή πικρό φιλί.."_

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για όλα τα δώρα που μας έκανες, μας έμαθες πώς πρέπει να είναι τα αληθινά καράβια και τα ταξίδια στη θάλασσα, και για την κοινή κληρονομιά που άφησες σε όλους μας.. Όσο υπάρχει έστω και ένας απο μας να σε θυμάται θα είσαι πάντα ζωντανό και ταξιδιάρικο, για πάντα θαλασσινή σαίτα..

Τελευταία ευχή σαν κατευόδιο που σου δίνω είναι να καταλήξεις στην αγκαλιά της θάλασσας και να μη φτάσεις ποτέ στον προορισμό σου..

Τελευταίος προορισμός: _Η ΒΑΘΙΑ ΓΑΛΑΖΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.._


*jolly roger*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Καλο σου ταξιδι ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ..

----------


## NAXOS

ANAMNHΣΕΙΣ-ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ-ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ
ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΘΥ ΑΝΑΣΤΕΝΑΓΜΟ ΑΛΗΘΗΝΗΣ ΣΤΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΑΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΧ ΤΟ ΝΑΞΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥς ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ,ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ,ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΖΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΧΑΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΩΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑς ΕΔΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗς ΖΩΗΣ ΜΑΣ. 
ΤΙ Ν Α ΠΡΟΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΔΕΝΑΞΑΣ-ΜΙΧ ΚΟΥΡΓΙΑΛΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ-ΘΩΜΑΣ ΑΣΥΠΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ-ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΡΕΣΣΟΣ Α ΜΗΧΑΝ.-ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΣ-ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΘΗ ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## Giorgos_D

Σε λιγο ο βασιλιάς Baudoin θα συναντηθει με τον συγγενη του, τον πρίγκιπα της Λωραίνης, στον ΚΑβο Ντόρο....

Οσοι θελετε να δειτε το Γεωργιος Εξπρες για τελευταια φορά, προλαβενετε να φύγετε για Χιο, για να το προσπερασετε....  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σε λιγο ο βασιλιάς Baudoin θα συναντηθει με τον συγγενη του, τον πρίγκιπα της Λωραίνης, στον ΚΑβο Ντόρο....


Tι δουλεια εχει η Λωραινη με το Βελγιο? Το Superferry II ειναι PRINCE LAURENT (ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΗΣ). Δευτεροτοκος γιος του Prins Albert (σημερινος Βασιλιας του Βελγιου-μετα του ατεκνου Baudouin) και της Prinses Paola, και αδελφος του Prins Philippe! A, και ανηψιος του Roi Baudouin και της Koningin Fabiola! Σχεδον ολοι ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα,  σαν καραβια της RTM!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια εχουμε πει τοσα πολλα για αυτο το εξεραιτικο βαπορι που δεν προκειτε να ξαναναυπιγειθει ποτε μα ποτε ξανα και ειναι αλλο ενα μεγαλο σφαλμα απο το ελλινικο κρατος γιατι καποι απο εμας αγονιστικαμε μεχρι το τελος για να γινει ναυτικο μουσειο και ενα απογευμα σχεδον χωρις να ξερει κανεις τιποτα επισιμα δεινι εντολι ο κυριος βεντουρις και σιγα σιγα το πλοιο φευγει με 2 ρυμουλκα για τα διαλιτιρια για κατι πενταροδεκαρες για να γινει μπετοβεργες και καρφιτσες και εγω ροταω τι θα εχουμε σε λιγα χρονια ετσι οπως παει να διξουμε στα παιδια μας για τιν ακτοπλοοια και τιν ναυτιλια μας τιν ελλινικη ετσι και φειγι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ενα απο τα τελευταια ακομα εν ζωη και σε λειτουργεια ναυτικο σκαρι που εχει  απομινει και για μενα το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ειναι και το τελευταιο σε αλους μπορει να αρεσει και αλλο απο αυτα που ειναι ακομα εν ζωη ετσι διλαδι και φιγει και αυτο καποια ωρα στιν ελλαδα σε μερικα χρονια δεν θα μπορουμε να πουμε για ιστορια ελληνηκις ακτοπλοοιας  σαν δεν ντρεπομαστε λεω εγω και λιγω για τα χαλια μας αντε μιν πω τιποτα αλλο..

Υ.Γ ΜΙΠΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΔΟΣ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΙ ΗΠΕΡΕΣΙΑΚΙ ΤΑΧΙΤΗΤΑ?

----------


## karystos

Η άφιξη στο Aliaga είναι για αύριο το πρωί. Δυστυχώς στην πορεία του δε φαίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιο πλοίο για να ζητήσουμε φωτογραφίες. Υπάρχει μικρή πιθανότητα να το κροσάρει με το σούρουπο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κατεβαίνοντας για Χίο γύρω στις 19.00.

----------


## scoufgian

> Η άφιξη στο Aliaga είναι για αύριο το πρωί. Δυστυχώς στην πορεία του δε φαίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιο πλοίο για να ζητήσουμε φωτογραφίες. Υπάρχει μικρή πιθανότητα να το κροσάρει με το σούρουπο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κατεβαίνοντας για Χίο γύρω στις 19.00.


 κι εγω το το ιδιο ελπιζω φιλε karystos.Να το πετυχει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο κατεβασμα του, απο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προς ΧΙΟ.Για να δουμε.................

----------


## nkr

Τελικα δεν μπορεσαμε να σωσουμε το Γεωργιος,κριμα ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα καραβια που εξυπηρετησαν ολα τα νησια.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Υ.Γ ΜΙΠΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΔΟΣ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΙ ΗΠΕΡΕΣΙΑΚΙ ΤΑΧΙΤΗΤΑ?


116m x 16m 21 kts

----------


## Speedkiller

> κι εγω το το ιδιο ελπιζω φιλε karystos.Να το πετυχει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο κατεβασμα του, απο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προς ΧΙΟ.Για να δουμε.................


Kρίμα να μην είμαι στο νησί... :Sad: 
Και το ρημαδι το Νησος Χιος αν δεν το χαν αλλάξει δρομολόγο θα το προλαβαίναμε σίγουρα το γεώργιος express...:evil::evil::evil:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Mπορεί το Γεωργιος να έφυγε αλλα τουλάχιστον κάποιοι άνθρωποι προσπάθησαν να το σώσουν.Δυστυχώς αυτο δεν ήταν εφικτό για πολλούς λόγους που πλέον δεν έχουν σημασία.
> Εύχομαι σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν να μην το ξεχάσουν!
> 
> 
> Στην πειραική που κατέβηκα μπορέσαμε να διακρίνουμε μόνο το φως στου ρυμουλκού και πιο πίσω κρυβόντουσαν τα φώτα των σπιτιών απο κάτι που δεν φαινόνταν.
> Εκανα μια προσπάθεια με την μηχανη και τελικά ξεπρόβαλε σαν φάντασμα ο γεώργιος.
> Εκεί του είπαμε και το τελευταίο αντίο


Eγω απο το λιμανι εβγαλα αυτες τις 2 φωτο (με πολυ ψειρα&θορυβο βεβαια-ΙSO 1000). Παντως, συμφωνα με το ρουφιανο AIS, περναει το στενο Ανδρου-Ευβοιας τωρα, με 5,2 κομβους.

----------


## Speedkiller

Σωστός Ο Finn!!! :Wink: Eυχαριστούμε όλους όσους έτρεξαν να το βγάλουν κ όσους ειδοποίησαν!!!Laege,Dimitris,sylver23,Finnpartner!  !!Συγγώμη αν ξέχασα κάποιον!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Tι δουλεια εχει η Λωραινη με το Βελγιο? Το Superferry II ειναι PRINCE LAURENT (ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΗΣ). Δευτεροτοκος γιος του Prins Albert (σημερινος Βασιλιας του Βελγιου-μετα του ατεκνου Baudouin) και της Prinses Paola, και αδελφος του Prins Philippe! A, και ανηψιος του Roi Baudouin και της Koningin Fabiola! Σχεδον ολοι ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα,  σαν καραβια της RTM!!


Με συγχωρειτε τοτε....Δεν ειμαι και πολύ γνωστης της βασιλικης ιστορια του Βελγιου...

Παλι καλα που υπάρχουν οι γνωστες και μας συγχωρουν απο τις πατατες που αμολαμε....Ευχαριστώ Finnpartner

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Με συγχωρειτε τοτε....Δεν ειμαι και πολύ γνωστης της βασιλικης ιστορια του Βελγιου...
> 
> Παλι καλα που υπάρχουν οι γνωστες και μας συγχωρουν απο τις πατατες που αμολαμε....Ευχαριστώ Finnpartner


Oυτε εγω ειμαι! Απλα ψαχνω τα ονοματα απο τα καραβια, να δω τι σημαινουν!!  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## proussos

Ότι και να πείς...ότι και να γράψεις είναι λίγο και μάταιο !
Ευτυχώς που εμείς εδώ μέσα μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα γιατί οι στεριανοί μιλούν τη γλώσα του χρήματος...
Το τελευταίο κομμάτι της ακτοπλοϊκής μας κληρονομιάς έφυγε και μαζί με αυτό έφυγαν το φιλότιμο,οι μνήμες και το μέλλον.
Φαίνεται πως είναι προτιμότερο να κρατήσουμε ένα λίμπερτυ για να θυμούνται οι εφοπλιστές πως γέμισαν οι τσέπες τους με χαρτονομίσματα απ'το να κρατήσουμε ένα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που θα θύμιζε σε όλους τους νησιώτες και μη πως γέμισαν τα σπίτια τους με ζωή...

----------


## Panos80

Εγω δε το εζησα το πλοιο, αλλα μονο και μονο απο τις περιγραφες σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Ετσι αισθανομουν για το Εξ.Ολυμπια, εξ.ποσειδων και ολα αυτα τα αδικοχαμενα πλοια που μπορουσαν ακομα να προσφερουν. Αυτο που φοβαμαι ομως ειναι μη κοντοζυγωνει και η ωρα του λατρεμενου μου Αγ.Γεωργιου και του εξ.Σαντορινη τα οποια ειναι και απο τα τελευταια - αν οχι τα τελευταια - που κοσμουν τις θαλασσες μας.

Αντιο Γεωργιε!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Εγω δε το εζησα το πλοιο, αλλα μονο και μονο απο τις περιγραφες σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Ετσι αισθανομουν για το Εξ.Ολυμπια, εξ.ποσειδων και ολα αυτα τα αδικοχαμενα πλοια που μπορουσαν ακομα να προσφερουν. Αυτο που φοβαμαι ομως ειναι μη κοντοζυγωνει και η ωρα του λατρεμενου μου Αγ.Γεωργιου και του εξ.Σαντορινη τα οποια ειναι και απο τα τελευταια - αν οχι τα τελευταια - που κοσμουν τις θαλασσες μας.
> 
> Αντιο Γεωργιε!


 Θα σιμφονισω μαζι σου φιλε μου οτι αμα φιγει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ τελιοσαν τα ψεματα εφυγαν ολα τα ναυτικα σκαρια για αυτο να τα χαρουμε οσο μπορουμε.. Οσο προλαβαινουμε ακομα...

----------


## cpt babis

ΑΝΤΙΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΕ σε ευχαριστουμε για οτι προσφερες ολα αυτα τα χρονια.

----------


## Vortigern

> Ότι και να πείς...ότι και να γράψεις είναι λίγο και μάταιο !
> Ευτυχώς που εμείς εδώ μέσα μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα γιατί οι στεριανοί μιλούν τη γλώσα του χρήματος...
> Το τελευταίο κομμάτι της ακτοπλοϊκής μας κληρονομιάς έφυγε και μαζί με αυτό έφυγαν το φιλότιμο,οι μνήμες και το μέλλον.
> Φαίνεται πως είναι προτιμότερο να κρατήσουμε ένα λίμπερτυ για να θυμούνται οι εφοπλιστές πως γέμισαν οι τσέπες τους με χαρτονομίσματα απ'το να κρατήσουμε ένα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που θα θύμιζε σε όλους τους νησιώτες και μη πως γέμισαν τα σπίτια τους με ζωή...


Καλα και το Λιμπερτυ εκει θα καταληξει....δν ειμαστε στεση να κανουμε κατι σωστο εδω στην Ελλαδα....

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου προς όσους αγάπησαν και έζησαν αυτό το βαπόρι, ειδικά στο Ρόι που από το όνομά του και μόνο ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει πόσο λάτρεψε αυτό το σκαρί και να σας πω ότι οι αναμνήσεις δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ, πάντα θα ζει μέσα σας κι αν είναι δυνατόν οι γνώστες να μάθουν, ίσως τότε ξαναδούμε όλοι έστω και ένα κομμάτι του Γεώργιου πάνω σε ένα καινούργιο βαπόρι ή αλλιώς από όσους πήραν πράγματα από το καράβι ας τα μοιραστούν μαζί μας έστω κι από φώτο για να θυμούνται οι γνώστες και να μαθαίνουν και οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## arne

> Δυστυχως μια εικονα που δεν θελαμε να την δουμε, ισως θα θελαμε να το δουμε ρυμουλκουμενο για καποιο ναυπηγειο και ο σκοπος να γινοταν αυτο που τοσο καιρο ολοι φωναζουμε και λεμε μεσα απο το φορουμ...
> georgios express.jpg


Please can You tell wath is happening here ?? From wath day is these photo?
Thank's Arne

----------


## Django

Photos taken yesterday.. 
Unfortunately..

----------


## karystos

Δυστυχώς η πιθανότητα να έχουμε κάποια φωτογραφία από το τελυταίο ταξίδι μηδενίζεται. Στη ΒΔ πλευρά της Χίου θα είναι στις 9 το βράδυ και ξημερώματα στο Aliaga.

----------


## LAEGE

> 116m x 16m 21 kts



Είσαι καλώς πληροφορημένος. Και τα 21 ναυτικά μίλια, τα έπιανε για πλάκα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ανταπόκριση όλων είναι μοναδική.
Ένας λόγος, μια φωτογραφία, μια ανάμνηση.

Έγινε μια προσπάθεια για να σωθεί, αλλά σίγουρα έπρεπε να γίνουν πολλές περισσότερες.

Κάποιοι, βέβαια, σιγοψιθυρίζουν ότι η μοίρα του καραβιού δύσκολα θα άλλαζε.
Και λένε, ακόμα, κάποιοι που ξέρουν ότι το βαπόρι το είχε ζητήσει συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία που έχει άμεση σχέση με την Κρήτη, (και δεν είναι η ΑΝΕΚ ούτε οι Μινωϊκές), για να πάει να δουλέψει στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα.
Η εταιρεία του, όμως, δεν το έδωσε.

Όταν πρωτοέδεσε το καράβι, τον Οκτώβριο του 2000, *ο Jolly Roger* έκανε μια προσπέθεια να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον των ναυτικών μουσείων του Βελγίου.
Το Βέλγιο έδειξε κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, αλλά η υπόθεση δεν προχώρησε.

----------


## Leo

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται....

gEXP.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει να έχω ταξιδέψει με αυτό το βαπόρι... Το ενδιαφέρον του Αντώνη με συγκίνησε και επειδή είχα μια δουλειά εκεί κοντά περνούσα και το τράβαγα καιμά φωτογραφία και του τις έστελνα. Από όσες φορές πήγα μόνο μία φορά θυμάμαι κάπου τέτοιο καιρό πέρσι που είδα κόσμο να δουλέυει και να έχουν ανάψει τις ηλεκτρομηχανές οπότε έτρεχε νερό της ψύξης και καπνός από την τσιμινιέρα.

Προσωπική μου άποψη έιναι ότι και να γινόταν μουσείο μπορέι να ήταν μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευση για αυτούς που το αγάπησαν. Ποίός θα το συντηρούσε; Ποιός θα πλήρωνε πλήρωμα να το φροντίζει; Ποιός θα πλήρωνε και θα κανόνιζε για τους δεξαμενισμούς; Θα το επισκεπτόταν κανένας; Η εμπειρία από τα υπάρχοντα ναυτικά μουσεία και ιστορικά πλοία δεν είναι ευχάριστη. Με βάση αυτή βλέπω μια εικόνα να ήταν δεμένο σε κάποιο μώλο, με κάποιον "βολεμένο" υπάληλο να κάνει το φύλακα-ξεναγό και να ανοίγει το μπαρκαρίζο για τους λιγοστούς επισκέπτες βαριεστημένα και σε λίγο καιρό να αρχίζουν να ξερνάνε οι σκουριές, να πιάνουν μαλούπα τα βρεχάμενα, να καίγεται το η μπογιά από τον ήλιο και να βρωμίζουν τα καταστρώματα απο κουτσολιές γλάρων.

Ας θυμάται λοιπόν ο καθένας τις όμορφες στιγμές που πέρασε σε αυτό το βαπόρι...
...Ο ναυτικός που έβγαλε ξεκούραστο ψωμί με τις μηχναnές Sulzer του
...Αυτός που έριξε μια τελευταία ματία από την πρύμη του στον τόπο του αφήνοντας το νησί του για σπουδές ή δουλειά.
...Αυτός που σε αυτό ταξίδεψε για τις διακοπές του αφήνοντας πίσω του τις σκωτούρες
...Αυτός που με αυτό πήγαινε να ανταμώσει αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα και αυτοί που περίμεναν σε κάποιο μώλο να τους φέρει τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.
...Αυτός που φλέρταρε την όμορφη συνταξιδιώτισα στο κατάστρωμά του
...Αυτός που έκανε άνετο ταξίδι τον Χειμώνα με καιρό
...Αυτός που ευχαριστιόταν να βλέπει τις όμερφες ναυπηγικές γραμμές του
...Ο νησιώτης που περίμενε με αυτό να έρθουν τα αγαθά στο νησί του
...και τόσοι άλλοι

----------


## serifos

*ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ.....*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και από εμένα αντίο στον συνονόματο. Το είχα δει πριν χρόνια αλλά δεν ήξερα την ιστορία του....*

----------


## opelmanos

παντως το ρημουλκο σε καποια σημεια της πορειας του στο κεντρικο αιγαιο που το ειδα ειχε σχεδον ακινητοποιηθει.0.9 κνοτς εγραφε ,για ξεκουραση της μηχανης το εκανε?

----------


## Vortigern

Και ως που να ανανεωθη το google erth μπορουμε να το βλεπουμε στην Ελευσινα ακομα......   
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33731

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33732

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω κάτι που μου είπε πριν από λίγο ο Jolly Roger:
"Το καράβι είναι ακόμα ζωντανό. Ακόμα και αυτή τη στιγμή, μπορεί να γίνει ένα θαύμα. Μια φωνή διαμαρτυρίας, η μεταφορά της πληροφορίας στο εξωτερικό, μια μικρή καυθστέρηση, μια ύστατη κινητοποίηση.
Φανταστείτε το να σπάει τις αλυσίδες και να φεύγει από την Aliaga.
Απόδραση από του χάρου τα δόντια ...."

_"Σημασία έχει να μην σε ξεχνούν",_ όπως μας λέει ο Jolly Roger.
Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*, ότι και να γίνει, δεν πρόκειται να το ξεχάσει κανείς.
Για κάποιους άλλους, όμως, που καθόρισαν τη μοίρα του δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος αν θα τους θυμάται κανείς σε λίγα χρόνια......

----------


## dimitris

Τα εχετε πει ολα εσεις απο χθες...
περνωντας το διαυλο...

----------


## a.molos

Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια μικρή αφιέρωση. 
 Θέλω να αφιερώσω, σε όλους όσους αγάπησαν αυτό το πλοίο, σε όσους το λάτρεψαν, όχι σαν ένα σιδερένιο κατασκευασμα μιας ομάδας ανθρώπων, αλλά σαν μια ζωντανη  παρουσία,  με ψυχή, που οι άνθρωποι του, αυτοί που το υπηρέτησαν και το ανέδειξαν σε αυτό το μοναδικό  που όλοι εμείς ( ταξιδιώτες του και μή) δύο μέρες τώρα αναδεικνύουμε, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του . Θέλω να αφιερώσω τους στίχους απο ένα τραγούδι ιδιαίτερο, που πιστευω ότι ταιριάζουν στον ψυχισμό της στιγμής.
*Της Αρνης το νερό*.
(στίχοι - μουσική Σταύρου Σιόλα, 1ο βραβείο φεστιβαλ Θεσ/κης 2006).

Της λήθης το στενό
το πέρασες,
το πέρασες και εχάθης.
Αχ αγάπη μου στα χείλη στάξε να το πιώ
της Αρνης το πικρό νερό,
κι αν σε ξεχάσω, αν σ' αρνηθώ
και πάλι εσένα άμα σε δώ
κι αν σε ξεχάσω, αν σ΄αρνηθώ
και πάλι εσένα θα αγαπώ. 

 Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στο φίλο Roi Baudoin, που έχασε το πλοίο του, στο Jolly Roger που το αγάπησε, στον LAEGE που μας ξεσήκωσε με το alarm που χτύπησε και όλους φυσικά τους φίλους.

----------


## a.molos

Κάθε ψυχή αντιλαμβάνεται με το δικό της τρόπο, τους στίχους και τι μουσική κάθε τραγουδιού. Και αυτό που σε εμένα φαίνεται αδιάφορο, στον άλλο μπορεί να  μιλάει μέσα του. Αυτό ένιωσα, αυτό έβαλα και ο καθένας ας το ερμηνευσει κατά το δοκούν !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Ο κόσμος είναι, τελικά, πολύ μικρός.

Έχουμε τη γεύση από το τραγούδι σου στο στόμα....

----------


## fotini86

Δημοσιεύτηκε και ένα σύντομο άρθρο στο marinews αναφέροντας πως οδηγείται σε τουρκικά διαλυτήρια.

Περισσότερα εδώ  http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7824

----------


## opelmanos

ποτε υπολογιζεται να φτασει το πλοιο?αν παω το πρωι στο νοτιο ακρο του νησιου(λεσβος) θα το προλαβω?η θα εχει φτασει ηδη?

----------


## giorgos....

όντως ποτέ δεν ξέρεις φίλε Αντώνη.. πρέπει να πιστεύουμε στα θαύματα.. και χάρηκα αφάνταστα που ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος που το είδε να χάνεται στο σκοτάδι χθές βράδυ ήταν ο jolly roger, γιατί του άξιζε πραγματικά..
προσωπικά θα ήθελα να πώ ένα μεγάλο _ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ_ σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο.. μπορεί να υπάρχει απογοήτευση και στεναχώρια όμως σιγά σιγά περνάμε στην επόμενη φάση της ιστορίας..

και πάλι ευχαριστώ..

----------


## douzoune

> ποτε υπολογιζεται να φτασει το πλοιο?αν παω το πρωι στο νοτιο ακρο του νησιου(λεσβος) θα το προλαβω?η θα εχει φτασει ηδη?


 φίλε opelmanos νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετά μεγάλη η απόσταση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρεις κάτι. Αν δεις στον χάρτη που είναι η Aliaga. 
Ρε παιδιά το Αγ. Νεκτάριος έκλεισε το ais ???

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δημοσιεύτηκε και ένα σύντομο άρθρο στο marinews αναφέροντας πως οδηγείται σε τουρκικά διαλυτήρια.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ  http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7824


H φώτο είναι του Dimitri???Πάλι καλά που πρόλαβα να τον δω έστω μια φορά από κοντά την Κυριακή...Την δευτέρα είχα μάθημα..:evil:Αν το ξερα θα το παράταγα να πάω στον φάρο...Την μηχανή μαζί μου την είχα...:sad:
Δεν το χω ζήσει το πλοίο...Απ τις φωτογραφίες σας και τα λόγια σας φαίνεται πως ήταν πολύ αξιόλογο πλοιο!!!Όμορφο μπορώ να τ πω και γω απ τις φώτο!!!Κρίμα για όσους το αγάπησαν κ το έζησαν...Κ γω στενοχρήθηκα αν κ άσχετος...

Μια γνωστή σε όλους λήψη απ την Κυριακή...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33758

----------


## ndimitr93

Κάπου εδώ θα βασανιστεί το πλοίο.....
Αλιαγα.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> φίλε opelmanos νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετά μεγάλη η απόσταση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρεις κάτι. Αν δεις στον χάρτη που είναι η Aliaga. 
> Ρε παιδιά το Αγ. Νεκτάριος έκλεισε το ais ???


ξερω πολυ καλα που ειναι η αλιαγκα.εστω απο μακρια θα μπορεσω να το δω αρκει να περασει μερα

----------


## opelmanos

> Κάπου εδώ θα βασανιστεί το πλοίο.....
> Αλιαγα.JPG


κανε ζουμ ακριβως στο καφε εκει που ειναι η ακτη και θα καταλαβεις ακριβως που ειναι το διαλυτηριο

----------


## Vortigern

> Ρε παιδιά το Αγ. Νεκτάριος έκλεισε το ais ???


Απλα δν ποιανει εκει γιαυτο

Εδω ηταν το ΤΕΛΟΣ του ΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## opelmanos

τωρα το ανοιξε.παει για την τελικη πορεια

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ σ αυτό το θέμα όχι σχόλια τύπου άνοιξε, έκλεισε, έστριψε έκοψε κλπ Είναι άσχετα και ανούσια, επιτέλους να σοβαρευτούμε... Μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε χωρίς να σχολιάζουμε, αν δεν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα αυτά εδώ.

----------


## Django

Μάγκες εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Leo, κατανοώντας βέβαια το συναίσθημα που ξεχειλίζει.  Αντί ρεπορτάζ που είναι μαζοχιστικό κανείς να διαβάζει και αντί εσωστρέφειας ας ανοιχτούμε προς τα έξω. Αντί για να γράφουμε τους πρώτους επικήδειους ας στείλουμε το ύστατο SOS σε όποιον ξέρουμε σε ανά τον κόσμο και θεωρούμε πως μπορεί να βοηθήσει.  Εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω. Θα μου πείτε είναι αργά. Μπορεί. Μέχρι τελικής πτώσης όμως δίνονται οι πιο όμορφοι αγώνες.

----------


## Django

Το site του Γεώργιος Εξπρές γιατί δεν μου ανοιγει; Ειναι σημαντικό να το επισυνάψω σε ένα e-mail που γράφω. Ρε παιδιά, μην μου πείτε οτι κατέβηκε; Ας με ενημερώσει κάποιος διαχειριστής με ένα μηνυμα παρακαλώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

κάποιο πρόβλημα υπήρξε. Δοκίμασε αυτό το λίνκ http://www.nautilia.gr/georgiosexpress/

----------


## Django

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη, όντως λειτουργεί.

Τόσα και τόσα άσκοπα ξενύχτια. Το σημερινό είναι διαφορετικό από όλα τα άλλα. Δεν περιμένω καμια ανταπόδωση. Ειναι αξία από μόνο του. 
Σε ευχαριστώ RΒ. 

:twisted: Ντου Μάγκες! :twisted:

----------


## Ergis

Τουλαχιστον ας μας γινει μαθημα και να φροντισουμε να σωσουμε το καθε "Γεωργιος Εξπρες" που μπορει να υπαρξει..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Django

Εργη, μπορεί να συμφωνώ 100% με ότι λες, αλλά ας αφήσουμε τις εκτιμήσεις για μετά. Κριτική και αυτοκριτική. Ανασκοπήσεις, λάθη, παραλήψεις, διδάγματα και σχέδια για το μέλλον, όλα μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε. 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα μπορούμε να δράσουμε. Όσο το πλοίο είναι ανέγγιχτο υπάρχει χρόνος. Θα το εγκαταλείψουμε τελευταίοι. Είναι αυτό που δεσμευτήκαμε να κάνουμε. Και δεσμευτήκαμε απέναντι στους εαυτούς μας να είμαστε εμείς αυτοί που θα ρίξουν την τελευταία φωτοβολίδα ελπίδας. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς_ «Ο νεκρός δεν πέθανε την ορισμένη ώρα»_ έτσι δεν είχε γράψει κάποτε ο Μανόλης Αναγνωστάκης;

----------


## giorgos....

έλα ρε Διονύση.. πού είσαι? απ' ότι ξέρω ήδη στάλθηκε το μύνημα σε κάποιους παραλήπτες στο εξωτερικό.. μήν ξεχνάς οτι το καραβόσκυλο εγκαταλείπει τελευταίο το πλοίο, και το συγκεκριμένο καραβόσκυλο δεν το βάζει εύκολα κάτω..

----------


## Django

Νάτος κι ο άλλος ξάγρυπνος! Γεια σου ρε Γιώργο! Εδώ τρώω και εγώ τσίτες δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Φρόντισα να στείλω  αναλυτικό e-mail σε παραλήπτη εντός Ελλάδας. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ κάτι αλλά δεν είχα και κάτι να χάσω. Έχεις μάθει σε ποιους έχει φύγει το μήνυμα; _Υπάρχει καμιά πιθανότητα να αποκτήσουμε επαφή με τους Φιλανδούς τώρα που έχουν ζεστάνει την κατάσταση;_ Σκεφτόμουν (και το συζητούσαμε και με JR) ότι μπορεί στη βράση να κολλήσει το σίδερο. Και οι Σκανδιναβοί λειτουργούν γρήγορα. Αν έχεις αντίγραφο από το αγγλικό κείμενο στείλε καμιά κόπια να προωθήσω κι εγώ. Όσο για το αγαπημένο αμετανόητο μας καραβόσκυλο.. Εμπνέει και εμπνέεται στις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές. Με αντανακλαστικά γνησίου καραβόσκυλου agonius grammius.

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα απ' ότι ξέρω πρέπει να έχει σταλεί στον φίλο μας arne απο το Βέλγιο, στον Knego και στο περιοδικό ships monthly.. στείλε μου το mail σου με πμ..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί είστε όλοι σας μοναδικοί.
Σας ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς όλους σας.

Ακολουθεί μήνυμα γραμμένο από τον Jolly Roger.
Ας το στείλει ο καθένας μας σε όποιον πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται για το ενδεχόμενο σωτηρίας του πλοίου.
Για διευκόλυνση, το επισυνάπτουμε και ξεχωριστά.
Θα παρακαλούσαμε τους φίλους διαχειριστές του forum να το ανεβάσουν και στην ιστοσελίδα του, αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν.

Οι ώρες είναι, πλέον, πολύ ζεστές ....

Από τον Jolly Roger προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους 

*ULTIMATE S.O.S. DISTRESS CALL* FOR THE C/F “GEORGIOS EXPRESS” (ex *“ROI BAUDOUIN”*) The night, on the 23rd of March, the *c/f “Roi Baudouin”/”Georgios Express”* of 1965 left the Piraeus area bound for the Aliaga scrapyards in Turkey where she is expecting to arrive this morning of the 25th of March.
 If there is  *anybody anywhere* interesting in saving this gorgeous ship from the breakerΆs claws, there is still time, before she is broken up, to mobilize and intervene to claim her in order that sheΆll be converted into Floating Maritime Museum in any part of the world.
 She was purchased for 300000 $ only (in Turkish Liras).
 Please, pass this S.O.S. message on to anyone you believe that might be able or interesting to save this ship even at the very last minute.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Roi Baudouin* κοίτα τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εφτασε.... :Sad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33802

----------


## nkr

Τειλωσε και το τελευταιο του ταξιδι το καμαρι της Ventouris.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τειλωσε και το τελευταιο του ταξιδι το καμαρι της Ventouris.


*Ίσως να μην είναι το τελευταίο του ταξίδι , αν προλάβει κάποιος να το αγοράσει....
*

----------


## nkr

Δεν το κανανε τοσο καιρο τωρα θα το κανουν,αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια.

----------


## giorgos_249

> η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.

----------


## giorgos_249

Πού πάει; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πού πάει;


 παρεδωσε και φευγει το ρυμουλκο

----------


## Django

Στο http://www.maritimemuseums.net/ υπάρχει πλήρη λίστα ολων των ναυτικών μουσείων ανά τον κόσμο. Στέλνω προς το παρόν το αγγλικό SOS κείμενο, το οποίο ανέβηκε σημερα και στο φορουμ μας, την αρχική "προκύρηξη" που είχαμε γράψει και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου πρώτα στα εν Ευρώπη μουσεία. Θα βοηθήσει κανείς και με τα υπολοιπα μουσεια ανα τον κόσμο ή θα ασχολούμαστε με το που πήγε το ρυμουλκο;

Αν κάποιος ξέρει γαλλικά ας ελέγξει http://www.musee-marine.fr/site/fr/a...l-de-la-marine προκειται για site με τα ναυτικά μουσεία της Γαλλίας. Παρακαλώ ας το κοιτάξει και ας στειλει το τελευταιο SOS και εκεί.

Και οι ισπανόφωνοι ας κοιτάξουν εδω κι ας πράξουν αναλόγως http://www.thalassa-online.com/revista/ . Δεν είναι οτι πιο σχετικό, αλλα είπαμε το μηνυμα να φύγει παντου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το Γιώργιος Εξπρές έφυγε απο Ελλάδα και παρακολουθώ την θλίψη που πάρα πολλοί φίλοι ένοιωσαν βλέποντας το βαπόρι να φεύγει .Προσπάθειες να κρατηθεί εδώ και να γίνει μουσείο ,αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία .Προσπάθησα να καταλάβω γιατί το Γεώργιος και όχι το Πηνελόπη το Κεφαλονιά το Πήγασος το Πανάγια Τήνου το Ναιας ΙΙ το Παλομα , το Νάξος, το Πάρος ,και τόσα άλλα .
Πιστεύω επειδή ήταν το τελευταίο απο εκείνη την εποχή .
Κανείς δεν θα πέσει σήμερα στον καταπέλτη για να μην φύγει το Κνωσός, το Ελυρος το Μιλενα ,το Μπομ Σφουγγαρακης .
Τα βαπόρια  απο μόνα τους δεν μας λενε τίποτα !
Αυτά που μας κάνουν να τα λατρεύουμε είναι αυτά που μας θυμίζουν .
Είναι το χτες, που πηγαίναμε διακοπές ...νέοι .....ξένοιαστοι ....με διάθεση για διασκέδαση , και σε μια ηλικία χωρίς έννοιες .
Τότε που ξαπλώναμε στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ,χωρίς καπουτσίνο , κινητά , ipod κτλ.
Τότε που δόκιμοι περπατήσαμε στα καταστρώματα τους ,με όλη την ζωή μας και την καριέρα μας ,μπροστά .Μας θυμίζουν την κόρη που παντρέψαμε απο τα λεφτά που βγάλαμε απο μπάρκο σε αυτό .Το σπίτι που αγοράσαμε , την γυναίκα που ερωτευτήκαμε στα καταστρώματα του ,Το νησί μας, που απο την πλώρη του περιμέναμε να δούμε .Τη υπηρεσία που γράψαμε δουλεύοντας σε αυτό .Το ψωμί που φάγαμε απο αυτά .
Το ρυμουλκό προχτές τραβούσε ένα σιδερένιο όγκο ,και αμέτρητες χρυσές αναμνήσεις .Αυτές προσπαθήσατε να σώσετε .

----------


## douzoune

> Το Γιώργιος Εξπρές έφυγε απο Ελλάδα και παρακολουθώ την θλίψη που πάρα πολλοί φίλοι ένοιωσαν βλέποντας το βαπόρι να φεύγει .Προσπάθειες να κρατηθεί εδώ και να γίνει μουσείο ,αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία .Προσπάθησα να καταλάβω γιατί το Γεώργιος και όχι το Πηνελόπη το Κεφαλονιά το Πήγασος το Πανάγια Τήνου το Ναιας ΙΙ το Παλομα , το Νάξος, το Πάρος ,και τόσα άλλα .
> Πιστεύω επειδή ήταν το τελευταίο απο εκείνη την εποχή .
> Κανείς δεν θα πέσει σήμερα στον καταπέλτη για να μην φύγει το Κνωσός, το Ελυρος το Μιλενα ,το Μπομ Σφουγγαρακης .
> Τα βαπόρια απο μόνα τους δεν μας λενε τίποτα !
> Αυτά που μας κάνουν να τα λατρεύουμε είναι αυτά που μας θυμίζουν .
> Είναι το χτες, που πηγαίναμε διακοπές ...νέοι .....ξένοιαστοι ....με διάθεση για διασκέδαση , και σε μια ηλικία χωρίς έννοιες .
> Τότε που ξαπλώναμε στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ,χωρίς καπουτσίνο , κινητά , ipod κτλ.
> Τότε που δόκιμοι περπατήσαμε στα καταστρώματα τους ,με όλη την ζωή μας και την καριέρα μας ,μπροστά .Μας θυμίζουν την κόρη που παντρέψαμε απο τα λεφτά που βγάλαμε απο μπάρκο σε αυτό .Το σπίτι που αγοράσαμε , την γυναίκα που ερωτευτήκαμε στα καταστρώματα του ,Το νησί μας, που απο την πλώρη του περιμέναμε να δούμε .Τη υπηρεσία που γράψαμε δουλεύοντας σε αυτό .Το ψωμί που φάγαμε απο αυτά .
> Το ρυμουλκό προχτές τραβούσε ένα σιδερένιο όγκο ,και αμέτρητες χρυσές αναμνήσεις .Αυτές προσπαθήσατε να σώσετε .


Ένα post που κατά την γνώμη μου λέει πολλά!!! συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, αν και αρκετά μικρός για να κρίνω.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι και κάτι ακόμα, φίλε Μαστροκώστα.
Κάτι πολύ πέρα από τις αναμνήσεις.

Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είχε και έχει μια ανεξήγητη ικανότητα να σε κάνει να νιώθεις το καράβι αυτό δικό σου.
Καράβι που μιλάει, καράβι που αποκρίνεται, καράβι που αισθάνεται, καράβι που πονάει, καράβι που γελάει.
Μια δύναμη, σχεδόν μεταφυσική, αρχέγονη και μυστηριακή.
_"Τούτο το σκαρί κουβαλάει κάτι το αλλόκοτα μυστηριακό και αρχέγονο πάνω του"_

Αν κάποιος γελάσει με αυτό, ας διαβάσει τα κείμενα του *Jolly Roger* που έχουμε ανεβάσει πριν από τη μέση του θέματος αυτού.
Ο *Jolly Roger*, το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές",* το *"Roi Baudouin",* o *Corto Maltese.*
Όλοι μαζί ταξιδεύουν στις θάλασσες των ονείρων μας.

----------


## giorgos....

> Το Γιώργιος Εξπρές έφυγε απο Ελλάδα και παρακολουθώ την θλίψη που πάρα πολλοί φίλοι ένοιωσαν βλέποντας το βαπόρι να φεύγει .Προσπάθειες να κρατηθεί εδώ και να γίνει μουσείο ,αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία .Προσπάθησα να καταλάβω γιατί το Γεώργιος και όχι το Πηνελόπη το Κεφαλονιά το Πήγασος το Πανάγια Τήνου το Ναιας ΙΙ το Παλομα , το Νάξος, το Πάρος ,και τόσα άλλα .
> Πιστεύω επειδή ήταν το τελευταίο απο εκείνη την εποχή .
> Κανείς δεν θα πέσει σήμερα στον καταπέλτη για να μην φύγει το Κνωσός, το Ελυρος το Μιλενα ,το Μπομ Σφουγγαρακης .
> Τα βαπόρια  απο μόνα τους δεν μας λενε τίποτα !
> Αυτά που μας κάνουν να τα λατρεύουμε είναι αυτά που μας θυμίζουν .
> Είναι το χτες, που πηγαίναμε διακοπές ...νέοι .....ξένοιαστοι ....με διάθεση για διασκέδαση , και σε μια ηλικία χωρίς έννοιες .
> Τότε που ξαπλώναμε στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ,χωρίς καπουτσίνο , κινητά , ipod κτλ.
> Τότε που δόκιμοι περπατήσαμε στα καταστρώματα τους ,με όλη την ζωή μας και την καριέρα μας ,μπροστά .Μας θυμίζουν την κόρη που παντρέψαμε απο τα λεφτά που βγάλαμε απο μπάρκο σε αυτό .Το σπίτι που αγοράσαμε , την γυναίκα που ερωτευτήκαμε στα καταστρώματα του ,Το νησί μας, που απο την πλώρη του περιμέναμε να δούμε .Τη υπηρεσία που γράψαμε δουλεύοντας σε αυτό .Το ψωμί που φάγαμε απο αυτά .
> Το ρυμουλκό προχτές τραβούσε ένα σιδερένιο όγκο ,και αμέτρητες χρυσές αναμνήσεις .Αυτές προσπαθήσατε να σώσετε .


φίλε mastrokosta. επειδή μιλάς για αναμνήσεις εγώ πιστεύω πως το πού γνώρισε κάποιος τη γυναίκα του ή το πού πήγε διακοπές είναι προσωπικές του αναμνήσεις και μόνο. Δέν πιστεύω πως μια τόσο μεγάλη για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα προσπάθεια μπορεί να βασιστεί μόνο σε προσωπικές αναμνήσεις του καθενός που δεν είναι φορτωμένες σε κανένα "σιδερένιο όγκο" αλλά στην ψυχή του. Τις αναμνήσεις δεν προσπαθείς να τις σώσεις γιατί *κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου τις πάρει....*
Για παράδειγμα οι αναμνήσεις μου απο το Γεώργιος είναι πολύ πολύ λίγες καθώς δέν το πρόλαβα σε πολλά του ταξίδια λόγω της κατάσχεσης.. άρα έχω και κάποιους άλλους λόγους να θεωρώ ταυτό το καράβι ξεχωριστό..

Όσο για τα λεφτά που έβγαλε ο κάθε ναυτικός απο το μπάρκο του με το Γεώργιος όχι μόνο δεν αποτελούν λόγο αλλα ούτε καν υπόνοια κινήτρου για τη σωτηρία ενός πλοίου. Και στο λέω αυτό γιατί ούτε εγώ, ούτε ο Roi Baudouin, ούτε ο jolly roger ούτε κανένας απο αυτούς που φώναξαν και έτρεξαν για τη διάσωση του Γεώργιος είναι ναυτικοί. Είναι απλοί επιβάτες όπως όλοι μας.. άρα τα λεφτά δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την ιστορία του κάθε πλοίου. Τώρα όσο αφορά το γιατί να διασωθεί ειδικά αυτό το πλοιο και όχι κάποιο απο αυτά που ανέφερες θα σου πώ κάτι απλό.. επειδή αρκετά πλοία έφυγαν πριν χρόνια που δεν υπήρχέ κανένας ιστοχώρος καραβολατρών που υπάρχει άμεση ενημέρωση και επικοινωνία, ήταν δύσκολο να μαθευτεί και να διαδοθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως ακόμα και αφού δημιουργήθηκε ο χώρος αυτός κανένας δεν μίλησε, κανένας δεν αντέδρασε και κανένας δεν έκανε κάτι για να σώσει κάποιο καράβι απο αυτά που έφυγαν, με συνέπεια να κάθεται ο καθένας και να κλαίει τη μοίρα του μόνος του. Και όποιος και αν ξεκινούσε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα έβρισκε συμπαραστάτες στο πλευρό του.

Και έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λές, το Γεώργιος ήταν το τελευταίο πλοίο απο μια εποχή που έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.
Κι όμως τα καράβια απο μόνα τους λένε πολλά.. το κάθε καράβι έχει τη δική του προσωπικότητα, τις δικές του ναυπηγικές γραμμές, το δικό του όνομα, το δικό του ξεχωριστό ταξίδεμα στη θάλασσα και τους δικούς του φίλους.(τους επιβάτες). Δεν είναι ενα απλό μεταφορικό μέσο για εμάς τους καραβολάτρες. γιατί και τα αεροπλάνα και τα τρένα και τα αυτοκίνητα είναι μεταφορικά μέσα που μας πηγαίνουν διακοπές, όμως είναι τυποποιημένα. Όλα τα αεροπλάνα της ίδιας σειράς έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα, όλα τα αυτοκίνητα του ίδιου μοντέλου έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα και το ίδιο όνομα. Όμως και αυτά έχουν τους οπαδούς τους, για εμάς όμως τους καραβολάτρες δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω απο απλά μέσα μεταφοράς που δεν μας προσφέρουν καμία συγκίνηση όπως για παράδειγμα ένα ταξίδι με το πλοίο..

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα εδώ στο nautilia είμαστε όλοι εδώ, γράφουμε και συζητάμε για τα πλοία και ότι έχει να κάνει άμεσα με αυτά. Όσο για τις αναμνήσεις του καθενός μας -που σίγουρα είναι πολλές- και συνδέονται έμμεσα με τα πλοία, αυτές έχουν τη δική τους αξία και ομορφιά και τις μοιραζόμαστε στις μεταξύ μας συναντήσεις και συζητήσεις και σίγουρα εσύ που έχεις αμέτρητες εμπειρίες και αναμνήσεις απο τα βαπόρια είσαι ο πλέον αρμόδιος να μιλάς γι' αυτές..

----------


## polykas

Ένα μεγάλο _MΠΡΑΒΟ_ και από εμένα, σε όλα τα παιδιά, που προσπάθησαν να αποθανατήσουν τις τελευταίες στιγμές του _ΓΕΩΡΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_.Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μιά _ΑΡΧΗ κ_αι ένα _ΤΕΛΟΣ_ στην ζωή μας ,ακόμη και στα αγαπημένα πλοία μας.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το Ρ/Κ ¶γιος Νεκτάριος μόλις άνοιξε το AIS που το δείχνει να εισέρχεται πια στο λιμάνι της Αλιάγα.........

Agios_Nektarios.jpg

----------


## θετικό εκτόπισμα

Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις είναι προφανές ότι για μια ακόμη φορά η ευαισθησία ορισμένων ανθρώπων μοιάζει αδύναμη απέναντι στην ροπή καιρών.
  Ας είναι, για κάθε εποχή και για κάθε πολιτισμό μάλλον η πλειοψηφία αποφασίζει πια στοιχεία που συνθέτουν το πολιτισμό αυτό, θα διατηρηθούν και πια θα καταστραφούν στο όνομα ενός ανώνυμου συμφέροντος. Έχουμε διαβάσει, μελέτη καθηγητή επώνυμου αμερικανικού πανεπιστήμιου, που προέβλεπε την μεταφορά των μνημείων της ακροπόλεως σε κλειστό χώρο και παραχώρηση του ιερού βράχου για ακριβή οικιστική χρήση. 
Συνοδεύουμε το Γεώργιος με ένα δάκρυ στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι και ευχόμαστε να μην χρειαστεί να απολογηθούμε στις επερχόμενες γενεές για ένα ακόμα λάθος μας.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

συμφωνα με τον σελιμ σαν, (μεηλ) , το πλοιο δεν προσάραξε ακόμα λόγω καιρού.

"The ship is arrived yesterday morning,but not yet beached due to weather conditions...Beached pictures will be taken next week..
regards"

----------


## Django

On behalf of all of us I would like to thank Ferry Publications and Mr. John Hendy for promoting our issue through their network and their site.

I believe there is still time for our ship, and some people abroad seem the share the same opinion. Please don t forget to check the following link.

http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news.asp?cat=24

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"The Roi Baudouin's modern profile was a delight to the eye. (FotoFlite CN 3395)".

*Roi Baudouin 10.jpg
Το παραπάνω εξαιρετικό σχόλιο ανήκει στον *John Hendy* στο εξαιρετικό του βιβλίο *"The DOVER-OSTEND Line"* (Editions: Ferry Publications").
John Hendy's comment for "Roi Baudouin".

----------


## Leonardos.B

Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο καράβι,δυστηχώς είναι πλέον ιστορία,πήρα το θάρρος και μετεσκεύασα μία φωτό της αναχώρησής του.
Ισως μια αλλη στιγμή θα επρεπε νε μπεί στο"ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΣΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΕΛΑΙΟΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ),την ανεβάζω εδώ ομως,γιατί κανείς οταν χάνει κάποιον-κάποια αγαπημένη,δεν την τσουβαλιάζει απλυτη-ο  και με κουρέλια.
  Το ευπρέπισα λοιπόν το καραβάκι (μέσα στα πλαίσια των δυνατοτήτων μου),καί το εβαλα να φύγει αξιοπρεπώς με τις μηχανές του,και με τα φώτα αναμμένα,και σαφώς με τα σήματα του Ναυτιλια G.R..
 Αφιερωμένο στον Roi Boydoin.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ξέρουμε ποιο ναυπηγείο-διαλυτήριο της Αλιάγα το έχει αναλάβει? Θέλω να πω, υπάρχει έτσι κ αλλιώς ένα διαλυτήριο ή είναι περισσότερα και απλά οι εγκαταστάσεις τους βρίσκονται μαζεμένες σε αυτή την περιοχή??? Είναι δηλαδή εταιρία που ασχολείται με αυτό το "πολύ συμπαθές" αντικείμενο??? Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες ας με ενημερώσει είτε εδώ είτε με pm.

----------


## Leo

> ....................Ισως μια αλλη στιγμή θα επρεπε νε μπεί στο"ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΣΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΕΛΑΙΟΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ),την ανεβάζω εδώ ομως,γιατί κανείς οταν χάνει κάποιον-κάποια αγαπημένη, *δεν την τσουβαλιάζει απλυτη-ο και με κουρέλια. .............*..


Φίλε μου, αν ζητούμε τον σεβασμό για ένα πλοίο ιστορία, θα πρέπει να παρέχουμε και τον δικό μας σεβασμό ανάλογα... Εκφράσεις σαν την παρπάνω δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζoυν σε ένα καραβολατηρικό φόρουμ....
Δεν ποδοπατούμε για να αναδείξουμε....

----------


## Django

Αγαπητοί Φίλοι

Η διάλυση του αγαπημένου μας πλοίου μπορεί να είναι ένα αναπόφευκτο γεγονός. Την στιγμή που αναλωνόμαστε σε μελλοντολογίες το πλοίο βρίσκεται ολόκληρο και ανέγγιχτο μακριά από την ακτή. 

Δεν θέλω να δημιουργώ εντυπώσεις και να καλλιεργώ ελπίδες όμως αυτό που έκαναν οι ¶γγλοι ήταν πολύ σημαντικό. Ένα τόσο αναγνωρισμένο site όπως αυτό της Ferry Publications αναφέρεται στο θέμα του Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Αν ελέγξατε το link που σας έδωσα θα διαβάσατε ότι το μήνυμα που αναφέρεται στο πλοίο μας είναι το μήνυμα του Jolly Roger που δημοσιεύτηκε από τον Roi Baudouin μερικά posts πίσω. Οι ¶γγλοι  δεν το έκανα αυτό επειδή παρακολουθούν νυχθημερόν τα τεκταινόμενα στο nautilia.gr αλλά επειδή κάποιοι εξ ημών δεν διστάσαμε να τους «ενοχλήσουμε» στέλνοντας τους το SOS. Αυτό δεν το λέω για να μας στέψω με δάφνες, αλλά για να αποδείξω ότι μέχρι και την υστάτη στιγμή μπορούν να κινηθούν νήματα και όσο γνωστοποιείται η πληροφορία τόσο μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις παίρνει το ζήτημα. 

Οι ¶γγλοι έδωσαν ακόμη μια πολύτιμη πληροφορία. Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας είχε συμμετάσχει ανεπιτυχώς μερικά χρόνια πριν σε πλειστηριασμό για την αγορά του Paola. Αυτό ίσως να σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται ακόμη για την αγορά ενός πλοίου. 

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να στείλετε το μήνυμα SOS με e-mail στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας. Είναι κάτι πολύ πιο ωφέλιμο από την ψυχανάλυση στην παρούσα φάση. Τα συναισθήματα μας για το πλοίο θα έχουμε καιρό μπροστά μας να τα εκφράζουμε. Αλλά μέχρι και τώρα το πλοίο είναι ακέραιο. Το e-mail του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Αμβέρσας είναι  scheepmus@stad.antwerpen.be και όσο περισσότεροι στείλουμε το μήνυμα, τόσο καλύτερα. 

Φιλικά
Django

----------


## britanis

ones more is going forever
sad sad sad 
disaster

----------


## Leo

> Αγαπητοί Φίλοι
> 
> Η διάλυση του αγαπημένου μας πλοίου μπορεί να είναι ένα αναπόφευκτο γεγονός. Την στιγμή που αναλωνόμαστε σε μελλοντολογίες το πλοίο βρίσκεται ολόκληρο και ανέγγιχτο μακριά από την ακτή. 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να δημιουργώ εντυπώσεις και να καλλιεργώ ελπίδες όμως αυτό που έκαναν οι ¶γγλοι ήταν πολύ σημαντικό. Ένα τόσο αναγνωρισμένο site όπως αυτό της Ferry Publications αναφέρεται στο θέμα του Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Αν ελέγξατε το link που σας έδωσα θα διαβάσατε ότι το μήνυμα που αναφέρεται στο πλοίο μας είναι το μήνυμα του Jolly Roger που δημοσιεύτηκε από τον Roi Baudouin μερικά posts πίσω. Οι ¶γγλοι δεν το έκανα αυτό επειδή παρακολουθούν νυχθημερόν τα τεκταινόμενα στο nautilia.gr αλλά επειδή κάποιοι εξ ημών δεν διστάσαμε να τους «ενοχλήσουμε» στέλνοντας τους το SOS. Αυτό δεν το λέω για να μας στέψω με δάφνες, αλλά για να αποδείξω ότι μέχρι και την υστάτη στιγμή μπορούν να κινηθούν νήματα και όσο γνωστοποιείται η πληροφορία τόσο μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις παίρνει το ζήτημα. 
> 
> Οι ¶γγλοι έδωσαν ακόμη μια πολύτιμη πληροφορία. Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας είχε συμμετάσχει ανεπιτυχώς μερικά χρόνια πριν σε πλειστηριασμό για την αγορά του Paola. Αυτό ίσως να σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται ακόμη για την αγορά ενός πλοίου. 
> 
> Θα σας παρακαλούσα να στείλετε το μήνυμα SOS με e-mail στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας. Είναι κάτι πολύ πιο ωφέλιμο από την ψυχανάλυση στην παρούσα φάση. Τα συναισθήματα μας για το πλοίο θα έχουμε καιρό μπροστά μας να τα εκφράζουμε. Αλλά μέχρι και τώρα το πλοίο είναι ακέραιο. Το e-mail του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Αμβέρσας είναι scheepmus@stad.antwerpen.be και όσο περισσότεροι στείλουμε το μήνυμα, τόσο καλύτερα. 
> ...


Ανεξάρτητα από το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας μας για την διασώση ή όχι του πλοίου έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή, δεν κοστίζει τίποτα για τον κάθε ένα από εμάς να στείλουμε ένα e-mail SOS στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Αμβέρσας σ' αυτή την διέυθυνση scheepmus@stad.antwerpen.be.

Συναδελφικά και μόνο αξίζει τον κόπο, οι ξένοι το κάνουν γιατί όχι κι εμείς.

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα επεσε στα χερια μου ενα ομορφο βιβλιο το οποιο λεγεται ''Greek Sea Bridges'' .To βιβλιο αυτο μου το εδωσε ενας κυριος εδω στην Σιφνο (Δυστιχως δν μπορω να αποκαλυψω το ονομα του) (Αντωνη εσυ τον ξερεις).Ολες οι φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες απο τους ΚΑΤERINA and STANLEY STURMEY.Επιλεκτικα θα ανεβουν μερικες.....πρωτη φωτο το Γεωργιος Εξπρες σε μια αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 03/07/1993*
*και ωρα 07:25 οπως λεει μεσα το βιβλιο.....* 
_Copyright:ΚΑΤERINA and STANLEY STURMEY_ 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34011

----------


## giorgos....

επίσης μπορούμε να στείλουμε και εδώ..
*info@scheepvaartmuseumbaasrode.be
*είναι το ναυτικό μουσείο του Baasrode. ένα μέρος πολύ κοντά στα ναυπηγεία cockeril που ναυπηγήθηκε το Γεώργιος Εξπρές..

----------


## douzoune

ταυτόχρονα μέχρι να εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον τα Ναυτικά Μουσεία πιστεύω πως μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε και στην Greenpeace. Δείτε το παρακάτω site: http://greenpeaceweb.org/shipbreak/spot-a-ship.asp

----------


## Haddock

Τέρμα με τις κλάψες και τις νεκρολογίες. Τα είπε καλύτερα ο django παραπάνω και να μην αερολογούμε, ας περάσουμε στην πράξη.

Αρκετές πληροφορίες με τηλέφωνα και emails των υπευθύνων του μουσείου της Αμβέρσας είναι διαθέσιμα στο Διαδίκτυο. Όποιος επιθυμεί να συνδράμει, μπορεί να στείλει email. (τα email είναι ήδη δημοσιευμένα σε ιστοσελίδα της πόλης της Αμβέρσας)

Rita.Jalon@stad.antwerpen.be (National Maritime Museum)
Fara.Deburchgrave@stad.antwerpen.be (National Maritime Museum)
vera.deboeck@stad.antwerpen.be (Heritage Coordinator)

Επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά με την Rita Jalon αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη αφού η θέση της είναι χαμηλά στην αλυσίδα. Πιστεύω ότι το κλειδί βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερα στελέχη όπως η Heritage Coordinator, Vera Deboeck.

----------


## kapas

μια ερωτηση... στα mail που θα στειλουμε, δεν πρεπει να αναφερουμε και ολες τις προσπαθειες που εχουν κανει καποιοι για να σωθει το πλοιο? δλδ απο μονο του το "σωστε το πλοιο" δεν τους λεει κατι σωστα? και επειδη καποιοι αλλοι (εγω :Wink: ) δεν τα πανε τοσο πολυ καλα με τα αγγλικα, μηπως πρεπει να φιαχτει ενα mail, που να τα περιλαμβανει ολα αυτα, και να το στειλουμε ολοι σε αυτες τις διευθηνσεις?

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε kapas πιο πίσω κάποιος φίλος έχει βάλει το sos μπορείς να στείλεις αυτό εγώ πάντως αυτό έστειλα
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΩΘΕΙΙ

----------


## plori

Ένα πλοίο που άφησε μεγάλο έργο στην ακτοπλοία καλό σου ταξίδι και απο εμένα

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε ας το τιμησουμε οπως του αξιζει του βαποραρου.Μπαινει στο λιμανι σαν αρχοντας καλυτερα και απο τα δικα μας τα καραβια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Βρίσκομαι εδώ και ένα μήνα εκτός Σύρου και σήμερα σε ένα ΝΕΤ ΚΑΦΕ πληροφορήθηκα το γεγονός.Δεν μου αρέσουν τα πολλά λόγια.Είμαι συγκλονισμένος και δεν ντρέπομαι να σας πω ότι δάκρυσα.Κρίμα και ντροπή.

----------


## avenger

καλό ταξίδι Γεώργιε
Για μένα η ημερομηνία σταθμός είναι η 9η Σεπτεμβρίου 1994 ημέρα Παρασκευή.
"Πρώτο ταξίδι..."

----------


## seaways_lover

Εστειλα το SOS σε ολες τις διευθυνσεις που εχετε δωσει εδω. Χρησιμοποιησα ακομα και  υπολογιστες φιλων. Οσο πιο πολλα email τοσο πιο καλα, ετσι; Μακαρι να γινει κατι, εστω και την τελευταια στιγμη. Αν τελικα σωθει, αφενως μεν θα νιωσω απεραντη χαρα, αφετερου θα εχω κανει το "ελάχιστο κατι" στη μνήμη του επεισης λατρεμενου μου "Κεφαλληνία".
"Γιωργο" φυγε απο την αφιλοξενη ακτη που κοιταζεις, *ΤΩΡΑ!!! ΦΥΓΕ....!!! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ...!!! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ...!!!*

----------


## MILTIADIS

κι εγω το ιδιο παιδια,ας κανουμε ο,τι μπορουμε πριν μας το φανε οι μεμετηδες! :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> κι εγω το ιδιο παιδια,ας κανουμε ο,τι μπορουμε πριν μας το φανε οι μεμετηδες!


Σε πόσο καιρό υπολογίζεται να ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του?Υπάρχουν χρονικά περιθώρια?

----------


## Nautikos II

Κακα τα ψεματα, το πλοιο πηρε τον δρομο χωρις επιστροφη

----------


## nkr

Μην απογοητευομαστε παιδια η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σε πόσο καιρό υπολογίζεται να ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του?Υπάρχουν χρονικά περιθώρια?


Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν χρονικά περιθώρια!! Δεν θέλω να ακούω ερωτήσεις τύπου πότε το χάνουμε.......Όλοι θέλουμε να παραμείνει ακμαιότατο... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Καμια ακομα κινηση δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε?

----------


## opelmanos

> Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν χρονικά περιθώρια!! Δεν θέλω να ακούω ερωτήσεις τύπου πότε το χάνουμε.......Όλοι θέλουμε να παραμείνει ακμαιότατο...


Συμφωνω και επαυξάνω.Μακάρι να σωθεί τι πλοιό να το επισκευάσουν στην Τουρκία ώστε να επιστρέψει αυτοδύναμα στην Ελλάδα. Κακά τα ψέμματα πρέπει να δούμε την αλήθεια.Ουσιαστικά η πρόκριση έχει κριθεί το αποτέλεσμα δηλ. Αλλά αν δεν σφυρίξει ο διαιτητής το παιχνίδι δεν τελειώνει ποτέ και όλα είναι ανοιχτά

----------


## DriFterPanos

ΑπΆ ότι ξέρω όταν ένα πλοίο πάει για scrap το αφήνουν σε μια άκρη και δεν το κάνουν κομμάτια με τη μια… το διαλύουν σιγά σιγά και αυτό είναι το οδυνηρό της υπόθεσης… το θέαμα είναι άσχημο πραγματικά.. ιδικά αν έχεις δεθεί συναισθηματικά με ένα πλοίο…

----------


## opelmanos

> ΑπΆ ότι ξέρω όταν ένα πλοίο πάει για scrap το αφήνουν σε μια άκρη και δεν το κάνουν κομμάτια με τη μια… το διαλύουν σιγά σιγά και αυτό είναι το οδυνηρό της υπόθεσης… το θέαμα είναι άσχημο πραγματικά.. ιδικά αν έχεις δεθεί συναισθηματικά με ένα πλοίο…


Πως το διαλύουν με οξυγονο?

----------


## DriFterPanos

Το κόβουν κομμάτι κομμάτι… και με το καιρό το αφανίζουν έτσι… τώρα τι εργαλεία χρησιμοποιούν δεν γνωρίζω ακριβός… αλλά όλο και κάνα τροχό θα βάζουν για τα κοψίματα..

----------


## Django

Παιδιά, αν θέλετε να μάθετε λεπτομέρειες υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία και φιλμογραφία ή αν δεν θέλετε να επιστημονικοποιήσετε το ζήτημα και απλά να σας λυθούν κάποιες βασικές απορίες μπορείτε να ανοίξετε ένα σχετικό threat και να συζητήσετε το ζήτημα της διάλυσης εκεί. Σίγουρα οι γκουρού θα έχουν απαντήσεις και για μακάβριες ανησυχίες. Αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, μια φωτογραφική περιήγηση, σε διάφορα site θα βρείτε υλικό, ίσως να είναι αρκετή για να σας φωτίσει τα όποια σκοτεινά σημεία.


Αυτό το threat όμως είναι για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και έχουν γίνει ήδη εκκλήσεις τόσο από εμάς, όσο και από τους moderators να μην ανέβουν φωτογραφίες από την διάλυση του πλοίου καθότι, αφενός θέλουμε να θυμόμαστε το καράβι όπως όταν ταξίδευε, αφετέρου θα ήταν τουλάχιστον ενοχλητικό για τους ανθρώπους που έχουμε συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Θεωρώ ότι εξίσου ενοχλητικές είναι οι νεκροτομείου τύπου συζητήσεις και θα σας παρακαλούσα να σταματήσουν κάπου εδώ. Δεν θέλω να μπαίνω σε ρόλο moderator, δεν είμαι και δεν διεκδικώ κάτι τέτοιο. Ζητάω απλά κάτι από ανθρώπους που θεωρώ ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε σε πέντε-δέκα βασικά σημεία. 


Δίνουμε έναν όμορφο αγώνα μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, ας μην τον χαλάμε με τέτοιες εικόνες.

----------


## seaways_lover

*Ναι ρε παιδιά!!!! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο Django!!!! Τι είναι αυτό τώρα που σας έχει πιάσει; Πως διαλύεται ένα πλοίο, αν γίνεται με οξυγόνο, αν γίνεται με τροχό….!!!! Έλεος πια!!!! Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σχοινί!!!! Μονάχα εύχονται να αποφύγει τον απαγχονισμό!!!! Δεν θα μας προσδώσει τίποτα μια τέτοια εικόνα παρά μονάχα θλίψη και στεναχώρια. Αν οι όλες προσπάθειες τελικά αποβούν άκαρπες και το βαπόρι διαλυθεί, γιατί να μην κρατήσουμε την εικόνα του, τότε που έσχιζε τη θάλασσα του Αιγαίου και εξυπηρετούσε κόσμο και κοσμάκη και βοηθούσε στην ανάπτυξη αυτού του «αγνώμονα» τόπου!!!! Δεν νομίζω κανένας καραβολάτρης να θέλει να βλέπει τέτοιες εικόνες, πόσο μάλλον για ένα βαπόρι που έχει τόσο αγαπήσει. Εξάλλου δεν πέθανε ακόμα!!!! Μπορεί και να την σκαπουλάρει στα παρά-τσακ!!!! Κι όπως πολύ σωστά έχει χιλιοειπωθει εδώ μέσα, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ!!!*

*Με εκτίμηση*
*Γιώργος Μην. Αντζουλάτος (seaways_lover)*
*Πάτρα*

----------


## DriFterPanos

Όντως έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο! μακάρι να σωθεί ο Γεώργιος και ας τα αφήσουμε τΆ άλλα…

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Να πω κι εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ειναι κριμα να χανονται ετσι τοσο ευκολα τα πλοια!!ειναι κριμα επισης να χανονται τοσο ιστορικα πλοια οπως αυτο!οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο....

----------


## nikolas200

Συμφωνώ φίλε μου. Οτι και να πούμε είναι λίγο. Πάει ο άρχοντας της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

μια χρονιά η μάντσεστερ (νομίζω) έχανε 1-0 από μια γερμανική στον τελικό του champions league, αλλά όχι μόνο ισαφάρισε λίγο πριν το τέλος, αλλά γύρισε και το ματς 2-1 πριν πάει καν παράταση!!

όμως ίσως έφτασε η ώρα να προσγειωθούμε στην πραγματικότητα.
το πλοίο έχει προσαράξει.
(φωτογραφίες, αν και ακέραιο, δεν βάζω φυσικά.)
καλησπέρα σας.

----------


## seaways_lover

Και προσαραγμένο, εφοσον ειναι ολοκληρο, παλι μπορει να φυγει. Κατι σαν την Μαντσεστερ ενα πραμα....!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ έπεσα τυχαία σε αυτή τη _σελίδα_ που δείχνει το πλοίο ως Roi Baudoin και ως Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Ως Roi Baudoin οι φωτογραφίες είναι διαφημιστικές, μου αρέσει και αυτή με τη ξανθιά κοπέλα. :Razz: 

Υ.Γ: Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξαναανέβει, αλλιώς ας διαγραφεί το ποστ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το που μας εδειξες με την κοπελα το εχω απο την εποχη που ημουν εκει και ειναι εξωφυλλο του χαρτη του βελγιου!Αυτα τα πλοια τα ξερω απο μικρο παιδι (πολυ μικρο)

----------


## avenger

> Αυτό το που μας εδειξες με την κοπελα το εχω απο την εποχη που ημουν εκει και ειναι εξωφυλλο του χαρτη του βελγιου!Αυτα τα πλοια τα ξερω απο μικρο παιδι (πολυ μικρο)


*Μην ξεχνάτε και το θρυλικό αυτοκίνητο Vauxhall Viva της εποχής που σχεδιαστικά όποιος το ξέρει, ταιριάζει "γάντι" με την κοπέλα και το όμορφο πλοίο!!! Πιστεύω πως δε το επέλεξαν τυχαία αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αυτοκινήτου για την αφίσα.*

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=19919

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχω κι εγω να σας δειξω κατι πιο συγχρονο....
Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα που βρεθηκα στην Καβαλα, στο σπιτι του πολυ καλου μου φιλου Δημητρη βρηκα μια σελιδα απο ενα ημερολογιο του 2003....

Τις φωτος τις αφιερωνω σε ολους οσους προσπαθησαν να σωσουν μεχρι και την υστατη ωρα το βαπορι και ειδικα στον φιλο "giorgos..." με τον οποιο γνωριστηκαμε στην κοπη της πιτας.... και μου ειπε πολλα πραγματα... 

 ...Μολις εμαθα τα δυσαρεστα εσυ ησουν ο πρωτος που ηρθε στο μυαλο μου Γιωργο, σε ταυτισα με ολη αυτη την προσπαθεια και το post σου με συγκινησε ιδιαιτερα...

----------


## giorgos....

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για τα καλά σου λόγια.. στη ζωή πάντα υπάρχουν άσχημες και δυσάρεστες στιγμές και σίγουρα η συγκεκριμένη είναι μία απο αυτές.. σε ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## giorgos....

ΕΠΙΓΟΝ....
μπορούμε να βρούμε κάπου κάποια ιστοσελίδα ή τηλέφωνο απο τα διαλυτήρια?

----------


## nkr

Πως παει το θεμα με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ακομα δεβ εχει διαλυθει το καραβι θελω να πιστευω.Υπαρχει καμια ακομα προσπαθεια που μπορουμε να κανουμε?

----------


## douzoune

> ΕΠΙΓΟΝ....
> μπορούμε να βρούμε κάπου κάποια ιστοσελίδα ή τηλέφωνο απο τα διαλυτήρια?


φίλε Γιώργο έχω ψάξει και εγώ αρκετά πριν καιρό για ιστοσελίδα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Τελικά όμως γιατί να έχουν ιστοσελίδα??? για να περιγράφουν τις "τέλειες συνθήκες" ή για να έχουν φωτογραφίες ??? Παράνομα είναι, απλώς είναι υπό την ανοχή του κράτους της  Τουρκίας. Με νόμο η Τουρκία έχει απαγορεύσει την διάλυση πλοίων εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια από όσο ξέρω.΄

----------


## Ellinis

> Παράνομα είναι, απλώς είναι υπό την ανοχή του κράτους της Τουρκίας. Με νόμο η Τουρκία έχει απαγορεύσει την διάλυση πλοίων εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια από όσο ξέρω.΄


Aς προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε :-x, κάποιοι αδαείς μπορεί και να τα πιστέψουν! 
Μόνο παράνομη δεν είναι η διάλυση πλοίων. Ούτε στην τουρκία ούτε στην Ελλάδα ούτε πουθενά!! Ιστοσελίδες υπάρχουν και ενημέρωσα τον giorgos... με ΠΜ.

----------


## douzoune

> Aς προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε :-x, κάποιοι αδαείς μπορεί και να τα πιστέψουν! 
> Μόνο παράνομη δεν είναι η διάλυση πλοίων. Ούτε στην τουρκία ούτε στην Ελλάδα ούτε πουθενά!! Ιστοσελίδες υπάρχουν και ενημέρωσα τον giorgos... με ΠΜ.


Συγνώμη που έγραψα οτι είναι παράνομα. Απλά υπάρχουν τόσο πολλές προυποθέσεις για την λειτουργία τους και για τα πλοία που μεταφέρονται εκεί που ουσιαστικά παράνομα είναι.Η τουρκία με νομοσχέδιο έχει περιορίσει την διάλυση-έχει βάλει προυποθέσεις. Όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα για το θέμα ας διαβάσει την Σύμβαση της Βασιλείας και το σχέδιο του Διεθνή Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού.πλέον δεν μιλάμε για διαλυτήρια αλλά για "ανακυκλωτήρια". αυτά και συγνώμη που βγήκα off-topic.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχει ιστοσελίδα για τα διαλυτήρια της Τουρκίας.
Είναι η ακόλουθη
*http://gemisander.org/*

Παρανομίες είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι γίνονται και σχετίζονται με την ύπαρξη αμίαντου σε πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν μέχρι το 1970 (όπως το αγαπημένο μας "Γεώργιος Εξπρές").
Στην Ιστοσελίδα των Διαλυτηρίων αναφέρεται ότι ο αμίαντος αφαιρείται έχοντας ληφθεί όλες οι αναγκαίες προφυλάξεις.
Φίλοι τούρκοι οικολόγοι εκφράζουν ζωηρές αμφιβολίες για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο γίνεται η αφαίρεση του αμίαντου από τα πλοία στα ανακυκλωτήρια ("διαλυτήρια") της Τουρκίας.
Ο φίλος douzoune έχει δίκιο σε όσα γράφει.
Υπάρχουν παρατυπίες και πιθανότατα και παρανομίες.

Να θυμίσουμε ότι ο αμίνατος είναι πραγματικά φόβος τρόμος και για το λόγο αυτό η χρήση του έχει απαγορευθεί σε σχολεία, σπίτια, πλοία. 

Ένα τρελό σενάριο για τη σωτηρία του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είναι το ακόλουθο:
Οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι μπορεί να κερδίσουν περισσότερα από την πώληση του πλοίου παρά από τη διάλυσή του.
Κινητοποιούνται για να βρουν αγοραστή και βρίσκουν.
Το πλοίο αγοράζεται τελικά από κάποιοιν πλούσιο άραβα και καταλήγει στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα όπου μετατρέπεται σε Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο.
Σενάριο απίθανο, αλλά όχι απραγματοποίητο.
Αρκεί να αντιληφθούν οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι ότι το πλοίο αξίζει περισσότερο ζωντανό παρά διαλυμένο.
Ας απευθυνθούμε, λοιπόν, στο επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο των Τούρκων.

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά όσο και αν σασ φανεί περίεργο αυτη τη στιγνη στο AIs πέτυχα το ΑΓ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ στο στενό καφηρέα με προορισμο την ALIAGA.Μηπως εχει σχεση με το πλοιο?

----------


## Ηριδανός

Tι εννοείς φίλε μου λέγοντας _"Μηπως εχει σχεση με το πλοιο?" ._ 

Ότι πηγαίνει το ρυμουλκό στην Aliaga για να ξαναφέρει πίσω το Γεώργιος Εξπρές ; Μα αυτό θα ήταν πραγματικά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ !!! :lol::shock:

----------


## seaways_lover

*To ειδα κι εγω μολις τωρα (5/4/2009-02:17). Λετε το σεναριο του φιλου Roi να ειναι αληθινο και το βαπορι να σωθει; Μπορει το "Αγ. Νεκτάριος" να πηγαινει στην Aliaga για να παρει πισω τον "Γεώργιο" για να τον παραδώσει στο νεο του ιδιοκτητη; Μακάρι!!!!*

----------


## helatros68

Το πιο πιθανο,συμφωνα με τον δρομο του,ειναι να ρυμουλκει καποιο αλλο πλοιο.

----------


## nkr

Απιθανο δεν ειναι να σωθει διοτι οι Τουρκοι δεν προτιθενται να το διαλυσουν το καραβι και εχω μια ελπιδα οτι θα σωθει,τωρα για το αν το ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ παει να το παρει δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## helatros68

Το Αγιος Νεκταριος ρυμουλκει το roro Sea Atlas...

----------


## Ellinis

Στο θέμα αυτό, συζητάμε για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. 
Επειδή ορισμένοι θέλουν να συζητούν για το θέμα του αν πρέπει ή οχι να ανέβουν φωτογραφίες του διαλυόμενου πλοίου, δημιουργήθηκε ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ.

----------


## Django

> Χωρίς καμία διάθεση να κάνω διαφήμιση, αξίζει νομίζω να πω ότι στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής υπάρχει ένα εξαιρετικό κατά τη γνώμη μου "Αφιέρωμα" στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
> Μακάρι να γραφτεί σύντομα κάτι ανάλογο και για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω με το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασης σου φίλε Harlek. Το εν λόγω έντυπο έχει κρατήσει αποστάσεις από το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, δεν έκανε ποτέ αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο όσο ταξίδευε και δεν έγραψε σχεδόν τίποτα για τις προσπάθειες διάσωσης του. Θα ήταν προς τιμήν του να ακολουθήσει με συνέπεια την γραμμή που έχει χαράξει και να μην πραγματοποιήσει σχετικό αναδρομικό ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Django μήπως κάνεις λάθος; Κάποιο άλλο μέλος του forum λέει πως μέσα από τα κείμενα του Jolly Roger για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό έγινε καραβολάτρης και λάτρης του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Μήπως δημοσιεύτηκαν κείμενα για τη διάσωσή του, που σου έχουν διαφύγει; Και μάλιστα έχει γίνει και επαινετική αναφορά στο forum. Μήπως έκανε δημόσια έκκληση για τη διάσωση τόσο στον Υφυπουργό κύριο Καμένο, όσο και στον Πρόεδρο των Εφοπλιστών κύριο Βεντούρη, άσχετα αν πήγανε στο βρόντο; Ακόμη και στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο υπάρχει αναφορά στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Όσο για το αφιέρωμα είναι σωστό αυτό που λες, δεν είχε κάνει για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Αλλά μήπως είχε κάνει για το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ;

----------


## Django

Φίλε Κάρυστε με χαροποιεί και με ξενίζει ταυτοχρόνως η θέρμη που υπερασπίζεσαι το εν λόγω έντυπο. Είμαι αναγνώστης του πάνω από μια δεκαετία χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ταύτιση απόψεων, στέκομαι κριτικά απέναντι του γιατί το θέλω καλύτερο. 

Μήπως δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο έντυπο όμως; Μήπως μετά τα σπουδαία κείμενα του Jolly Roger οι αναφορές στο Γεώργιος Εξπρές ήταν τόσο συχνές όσο και η προβολή πορνό στο National Geographic; Μήπως στα οχτώ χρόνια παροπλισμού το Γεώργιος Εξπρές είχε περάσει στα αζήτητα της ύλης; Μήπως όταν γινόταν απόπειρες ενεργοποίησης της βάσης για την σωτηρία του πλοίου ο «Ε» ήταν επιδεκτικά απών; Μήπως αυτό ήταν το μεγάλο ζήτημα, καραβολάτρες εν τη ενώσει και ο «Ε» δεν το αντιλήφθηκε; Μήπως θα μπορούσε να κάνει μια καταχώρηση της αφίσας που κυκλοφόρησε όλο το καλοκαίρι στα νησιά; Μήπως δεν έγινε ούτε μια αναφορά στην σχετική ιστοσελίδα που έχει ανοίξει για την συγκέντρωση υπογραφών; Μήπως δεν πληροφορήθηκαν οι αρμόδιοι τα της κίνησης; Μήπως ο χώρος των καραβολατρών είναι τόσο ευρύς που δεν διαχέονται οι πληροφορίες; 

Μήπως όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν μόνο τέσσερις οι αναφορές (κείμενο του κ. Φώτη Μαρτίνου, κάποιες γραμμές στις «μπίντες που τα λένε μεταξύ τους», το δυσνόητο σχόλιο περί «θεσμικών» στις σελίδες του Νώε Εξπρές και η επιστολή του κ. Φάνη Σέμπρου); Μήπως όταν έτρεχε το θέμα του Αιγαίον ο «Ε» ήταν ένα νεαρό έντυπο ενώ σε ότι αφορά το «Γεώργιος Εξπρές» ο «Ε» είχε όλο τον χρόνο να δράσει; Μήπως, λέω μήπως, ο «Ε» θα μπορούσε να είχε κατεβάσει κόσμο στους δρόμους για το «Γεώργιος Εξπρές» και δεν το έκανε; Μήπως όταν δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να αλληλεπιδράσει ουσιαστικά με τον χώρο των αναγνωστών και να βγει δυναμικά μπροστά σε ένα τόσο καινοτόμο εγχείρημα έκανε κράτει αν όχι ανάποδα; Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα ο «Ε» να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του; 

Φιλικά και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα καθότι η θάλασσα για μένα ενώνει και δεν διχάζει. 
Django

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Django μια μικρή προσθήκη μόνο. Το περιοδικό δεν έκανε μόνο αυτά που γράφεις. Έθεσε το θέμα διάσωσης του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στον Υφυπουργό κ. Καμμένο και στον Πρόεδρο της Ένωσης Ακτοπλόων Εφοπλιστών κ. Βεντούρη, που συμπτωματικά το βαπόρι ανήκε στην οικογένειά του. Ο κ. Βεντούρης είχε δώσει την ίδια εποχή πάνω από εκατό συνεντεύξεις σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ (ραδιοφωνικά, τηλεοπτικά, έντυπα). Αν βρείς έστω και την παραμικρή σχετική αναφορά εγώ θα σου πώ μπράβο. Όπως και για τον κ. Καμμένο. 

Δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου την οπτική σου γωνία. Και βέβαια υπερασπίζομαι το περιοδικό, επειδή πιστεύω ότι έχει δώσει βήμα σε όλους και μάλιστα στους καραβολάτρες μακράν περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο έντυπο, σχετικό ή άσχετο. Αν μάλιστα κοιτάξεις πόσες φωτογραφίες σκαναρισμένες έχουν ανέβει στο forum και τα σχόλια των μελών, ίσως δεις ότι δεν έχω και τόσο άδικο. Αν πάλι εσύ πιστεύεις ότι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στις απαιτήσεις, καλώς το πιστεύεις. Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τα περί "χάραξης γραμμής" και "συνέπειας στο να μη δημοσιεύσει τίποτα". Το δημοσίευμα για το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δηλαδή, που αναφέρεται εκτενώς και στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος σύμφωνα με τη δική σου ματιά, έβλαψε κανέναν; Ή αντίθετα πρόσφερε κάτι;

----------


## Django

Φίλε Κάρυστε,

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Ελπίζω αυτό μου το μήνυμα να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν έγινα κατανοητός στο προηγούμενο post μου. Εγώ δεν μίλησα για το τι έκανε ο «Ε», εγώ μίλησα για το τι δεν έκανε. Νόμιζα πως ήταν σαφές .. 

Δεν σώζονται τα βαπόρια με διαβήματα σε υπουργούς και εφοπλιστές. Τα βαπόρια σώζονται με κινήσεις βάσης, με πίεση από τα κάτω η οποία στην συνέχεια παρασέρνει στον στρόβιλο της και την ελίτ. Δεν αποτελεί μόνο προσωπική εκτίμηση αυτό. Το Wasa πως ανελκύστηκε ήδη από την δεκαετία του 60; Με κοινό ταμείο και κοινοτικές κινήσεις μήπως; Το αρματαγωγό Σύρος πως γύρισε στις ΗΠΑ; Με το παλιό του πλήρωμα μήπως; ¶νθρωποι με περίσσευμα ψυχής και διάθεση συνδιαλλαγής οργανώθηκαν σε μια συλλογική βάση και πάλεψαν για έναν κοινό σκοπό που πίστεψαν σε αυτόν. Αυτό ήταν που στάθηκε ικανό να κάμψει τις αντιστάσεις των άνωθεν φορέων και να συνεπικουρήσουν, όχι τα διαβήματα. Αυτό έχει γραφτεί στην Ιστορία.* Όλα αυτά τα έχει επαινέσει ο «Ε» αλλά όταν ήρθε η δική του στιγμή δεν ανταποκρίθηκε. 

Στο θέμα του «Γεώργιος Εξπρές» και του «Ε» τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Το περιοδικό κώφευε συνειδητά πιστεύω, οι άνθρωποι που το διαχειρίζονται δεν είναι αδαείς, στο μεγάλο στοίχημα, στην ζύμωση και εμπλοκή του κόσμου. Τα κείμενα που γράφτηκαν για το πλοίο στις σελίδες του «Ε» ήταν τα τέσσερα που προανέφερα. Αυτό έχει τυπωθεί, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν κρυφά μηνύματα που δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω και πρέπει να γυρνάω το περιοδικό ανάποδα σα να είναι βινύλιο heavy metal. Ο «Ε» όντως είναι βήμα έκφρασης για τους καραβολάτρες. Μακράν περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο έντυπο, έχεις δίκιο! Φτάνει όμως να είναι μόνο ένας χώρος έκφρασης; Έχει δυναμική η έντυπη έκφραση όταν δεν μετουσιώνεται σε δράση; Ο «Ε» όχι μόνο δεν υπήρξε ταγός σε αυτή την προσπάθεια, δεν έκανε ούτε το πιο απλό. Να αναθέσει υπεύθυνα και επώνυμα σε έναν άνθρωπο του να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στο forum. Να μπει σαν φορέας στην προσπάθεια για την διάσωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές. 

Κρίμα. Χάθηκε και μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία για το περιοδικό και πραγματικά λυπάμαι. Αν το «Γεώργιος Εξπρές» γινόταν πλωτό μουσείο σίγουρα, πριν ο «Ε» κλείσει το κύκλο σαν περιοδικό, θα είχε τουλάχιστον μια τιμητική θέση σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη μέσα στο πλοίο. Και το κλείσιμο του κύκλου του είναι αναπόφευκτο γεγονός. Η άμεση, διαδραστική και πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση από το διαδίκτυο, η μαζική δημοσιογραφία των blogs, οι άτυπες και ανώνυμες διαδυκτιακές κοινότητες των forums έρχονται καλπάζοντας για να γκρεμίσουν τα σαθρά τείχη της έντυπης ενημέρωσης που όσο πλουραλιστική και ανατρεπτική κι αν είναι δεν θα πάψει ποτέ να κάνει εκπτώσεις στην διαφορετικότητα και περικοπές στην αντισυμβατικότητα γιατί πάντα κάπως θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν τα έξοδα της. Όσο ενυπάρχει το οικονομικό στοιχείο θα γίνονται συμβιβασμοί. 

Όσον αφορά το θέμα του μελλοντικού δημοσιεύματος για το «Γεώργιος Εξπρές», αν θέλεις, για μένα θα είναι μια κίνηση με αρνητικό πρόσημο. Ένα κείμενο επικήδειος για το καράβι που χάθηκε και μια γενικευμένη αίσθηση του ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα να υποβόσκει. Αν ένα δημοσίευμα λάμβανε χώρο στις σελίδες του περιοδικού πριν από έξι μήνες δεν θα είχαν ζυμωθεί διαφορετικά συνειδήσεις; Δεν θα είχε πάρει το εγχείρημα άλλη δυναμική; Δεν θα είχαμε ανατροφοδοτηθεί όσοι συμμετείχαμε; Δεν θα είχε άλλα αποτελέσματα, ενδεχομένως πολύ θετικότερα στις κινήσεις σωτηρίας του πλοίου; Δεν θα είχαμε περισσότερο κόσμο μαζί μας; Η πίεση προς την ελίτ δεν θα ήταν ισχυρότερη; Γιατί περίμενε ο «Ε» την πώληση του καραβιού για scrap για να αφιερώσει μερικές σελίδες; Δεν είναι άδικο για όλους μας; Δεν υποτιμά τη νοημοσύνη μας; 

Αν, λέω αν, το δημοσίευμα εμφανιζόταν πριν μερικούς μήνες, σύμφωνα με τη δική σου ματιά, θα έβλαπτε κανέναν; Ή αντίθετα θα πρόσφερε κάτι;

Φιλικά
Django

* _Μόνη εξαίρεση στα προαναφερθέντα ίσως αποτελεί το_ _Hellas_ _Liberty για το οποίο αν δεν αξιοποιηθεί το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που υπάρχει από κάτω θα έχει την χειρότερη κατάληξη. Και δεν εννοώ την βύθιση. Εννοώ ότι θα γίνει ένα στατικό έκθεμα αποκομμένο από τον θαλασσινό ιστό._

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Django σαφές είναι ότι διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου πλήρως γι αυτό και δε νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να μακρυγορώ επιχειρώντας να τις αντικρούσω. Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι σημασία έχει τι κάνει κανείς και όχι τι δεν έκανε. Σταματώ μόνο στο ότι "το περιοδικό υποτιμά τη νοημοσύνη μας". Και πάλι δε συμφωνώ καθόλου. Αντίθετα θα ήθελα φιλικά να παρατηρήσω, ότι εσύ υποτιμάς ανθρώπους, που δεν έκαναν απολύτως κανένα συμβιβασμό, εκπτώσεις ή περικοπές, έβαλαν την υπογραφή τους κάτω από τα κείμενά τους και υπέστησαν τις συνέπειες και βέβαια κάθε άλλο παρά σαθρά τείχη είναι. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τη συζήτηση που είχαμε.

----------


## Django

Φίλε Κάρυστε.

Σέβομαι απόλυτα το δικαίωμα σου τόσο στην εκφορά γνώμης όσο και στην αποχώρηση από την συζήτηση. Ωστόσο εσύ δεν ήσουν που είχες πει _«εγώ πιστεύω ότι ένα forum δεν πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα χώρος χαμηλής έντασης»_;

Υπάρχουν σημεία στα γραφόμενα σου όπως το παραπάνω που με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο. _«Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι σημασία έχει τι κάνει κανείς και όχι τι δεν έκανε»_ γράφεις στο παραπάνω post και έχεις δίκιο. Μήπως το τι έκανα και το τι δεν έκανα όμως είναι οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος; Μήπως πρόκειται για ζεύγος και μάλιστα διαλεκτικό; 

Έχω την αίσθηση πως πάλι δεν με κατανόησες. Εγώ δεν μηδένισα τον «Ε» και τον ρόλο του συνολικά. Σε καμία περίπτωση. Εκτιμώ αφάνταστα τον «Ε» για τον ρόλο που έχει παίξει ως τώρα. Σου ανέφερα άλλωστε ότι είμαι αναγνώστης για πάνω από μια δεκαετία και μάλιστα κρατάω και αρχείο τα τεύχη. Αυτό δεν σου λέει κάτι; Μη με αντιμετωπίζεις ως εξωγενές προς το περιοδικό στοιχείο. Αποκωδικοποιώντας τα λεγόμενα μου θα δεις ότι θέλω τον «Ε» περισσότερο διαδραστικό. Η κριτική πρέπει να είναι καλοδεχούμενη, μπορεί αυτοί που ασκούν κριτική να αντιλαμβάνονται στοιχεία που δεν τα έχουν αντιληφθεί άλλοι. ¶σκησα κριτική στο περιοδικό μόνο για την στάση του στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όχι γενικά, με συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα και ερωτήματα τα οποία έμειναν αναπάντητα. Μπορεί να μην είσαι ο αρμόδιος να μου απαντήσεις. Δεν πειράζει, δεν σε κατηγορώ. 

Ακόμα αυτό που έκανα μια γενική πρόβλεψη για την επικράτηση του διαδικτύου έναντι στα έντυπα μέσα. Δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο αυτό. Είναι μια αρκετά διαδεδομένη άποψη. Εσύ άλλωστε δεν είχες πεί _«Ένα forum είναι ένας τόπος με περισσότερη ελευθερία και περισσότερη αλήθεια από αυτή που μας σερβίρεται δεξιά κι αριστερά»_; Εννοούσες κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα έντυπα μέσα; Αυτό ακριβώς είπα και εγώ. Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα. Και αυτή η ελευθερία είναι που θα επικρατήσει. Είναι νομοτέλεια να επικρατεί η ελευθερία. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές όποτε αναθεωρήσεις την στάση σου για διακοπή της κουβέντας, εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμος. Αν δεν θέλεις από αυτόν εδώ τον χώρο, μπορούμε να τα πούμε από κοντά, πάντα σε ένα όμορφο περιβάλλον με θέα τη θάλασσα, με καλή μουσική και διάθεση για συνδιαλλαγή πάνω απ όλα. Είναι τα προαπαιτούμενα που βάζω για έναν όμορφο διάλογο. Και αφού το «_Γεώργιος Εξπρές ξυπνάει ακόμη και θα ξυπνάει (έντονα συναισθήματα), από ό,τι φαίνεται, ως την τελευταία στιγμή»_ όπως πάλι πολύ σωστά ανέφερες προτείνω να μην χάσουμε την ευκαιρία. Μπορεί να μην μας ξαναδοθεί.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά
Django

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Django ζητώ συγνώμη επειδή μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά. Η πρόθεσή μου να κλείσω τη συζήτηση δεν αφορά προσωπικά εσένα αλλά είναι επακόλουθο της στάσης που έχει υιοθετήσει η διαχείριση του forum. Το παρακάτω μήνυμα από την Administration


καλημέρα, 

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να σταματήσει εδώ η κουβέντα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έρθουμε σε αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ μας.

Θα ανοιχτεί μια ξεxωριστή κατηγορία για τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και στο theard του Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν θα δημοσιευτούν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες. 





__________________ 

που έβαλε τέλος στη συζήτηση σε παραπλήσιο θέμα, που το έχεις κι εσύ διαβάσει, εμένα προσωπικά με «πάγωσε». Διαφωνώ πλήρως με το μήνυμα αυτό. Πιστεύω, ότι πολύ μεγαλύτερη αξία έχει να έρθουμε σε αντιπαράθεση ώστε και να δούμε και τα όριά μας αλλά και το πως και πόσο μπορούμε να αντέξουμε την αντίθετη γνώμη, παρά να ομονοούμε συνεχώς. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση το βρίσκω και βαρετό. Επίσης πιστεύω, ότι η μεταχείριση του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ θα έπρεπε να είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με όλων των άλλων πλοίων, χωρίς κανένα ξεχωριστό thread. Από τη στιγμή όμως, που για να γίνω μέλος του forum αποδέχτηκα κάποιους κανόνες είμαι υποχρεωμένος την απόφαση να τη σεβαστώ. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν δεν είναι μεμονωμένη αλλά εκφράζει τη γενική γραμμή της διαχείρισης. Αν δεις σήμερα στο θέμα Bari Express, όπου δύο άλλα μέλη εξέφρασαν ευθέως την αντίθεσή τους για το θέμα του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, υπήρξε άμεση πυροσβεστική παρέμβαση του Moderator.

Για να συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν ακόμη πιο πέρα τη συζήτησή μας μέσα από το forum, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η συγκατάθεση της Administration και μάλιστα χωρίς όριο, αφού κανείς μας δεν ξέρει που μπορεί να φτάσει η αντιπαράθεση. Προσωπικά δεν έχω βέβαια καμιά αμφιβολία, ότι είμαστε σε θέση να την συνεχίσουμε με πολιτισμό και αξιοπρέπεια όσο οξεία κι αν γίνει ή δεν γίνει η αντιπαράθεση. Πλην όμως «Αρχηγού παρόντος ….». Ελπίζω να διευκρίνισα αρκετά το θέμα, επειδή σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει κάτι προσωπικό εναντίον σου.

----------


## nkr

Εδω παιδια ασχολουμαστε με το θεμα διασωσης του ΓΕΟΡΓΙΟΥ και οχι με τις διαλυσης οποιουδηποτε καραβιου.

----------


## dimitris

> Αν δεις σήμερα στο θέμα Bari Express, όπου δύο άλλα μέλη εξέφρασαν ευθέως την αντίθεσή τους για το θέμα του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, υπήρξε άμεση πυροσβεστική παρέμβαση του Moderator.


 
Κυριε karystos μαλλον τα εχετε μπερδεψει λιγο τα πραγματα, αλλα αν σας αρεσει η ειρωνεια προς αλλα μελη του φορουμ τι να σας πω...συνεχιστε κι εσεις μαζι τους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν γνωρίζω αν το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* μπορεί να κάνει το colpo grosso και να δραπετεύσει από τα "ανακυκλωτήρια" της Aliaga.
Οι πιθανότητες είναι, σίγουρα, πολύ πολύ μικρές.

Γνωρίζω, όμως, ότι η προπάθεια που ξεκίνησε με το "Εγνατία", το "Κεφαλληνία" και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει εδώ.
Η προσπάθεια καταγραφής της ιστορίας της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας θα συνεχιστεί και κάποια στιγμή, που θα πάει, θα καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε ένα Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο.
Δεν ξέρω ποιο θα είναι το πλοίο, αλλά ξέρω ότι θα γίνει.

Αρκεί να είμαστε πολλοί και να μην στεκόμαστε σε τυχόν διαφωνίες και αντιπαραθέσεις.
Είναι καλές οι διαφωνίες και οι αντιπαραθέσεις όταν οδηγούν κάπου.

Και, νομίζω, ότι σιγά σιγά κάπου θα οδηγήσουν.
_"Πάταξον μεν, άκουσον δε"_ που είπε και ο μεγάλος Θεμιστοκλής, κάποτε, στο Σπαρτιάτη στρατηγό Ευρυβιάδη. 

Σας περιμένουμε όλους στο πλοίο που θα κρατήσει ζωντανή τη μνήμη των πλοίων της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Το πλοίο-κιβωτός της μνήμης.
Και για να υπάρξει τέτοιο πλοίο θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που το ζητάμε.

Θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω ότι απόψε το βράδυ ο καλός φίλος Eugenio B. μου έστειλε από τη Νάπολη μια φωτογραφία από τα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* του 1968 (αν θυμόταν καλά) που δείχνει την καθέλκυση του *"Θάσος"* (μετέπειτα *"Κατριανή Κέας"* και *"Παπαδιαμάντης")*.
Και, μάλιστα, ο καλός φίλος έγραφε στο μήνυμα που συνόδευε τη φωτογραφία:
_"Παρακαλώ να την ανεβάσετε στο forum για να την δουν οι φίλοι.
Ότι έχω θα σας το στείλω.
Θέλω να την αφιερώσω στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Ήμουν και εγώ στο πρώτο του ταξίδι, κάποιο απόγευμα του Ιουλίου του 1983, από Πειραιά για Σέριφο".
Δεν το ξεχνώ"._

Την φωτογραφία αυτή την ανεβάσουμε στο θέμα του *"Θάσος"
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24698&page=3

*Ας αφιερώσουμε, για το καλό, μια εικόνα του 1999 στον Eugenio B. και σε όλους τους φίλους.
Η πλώρη του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" με φοντο τη Σέριφο, σε ένα ταξίδι από Σίφνο για Σέριφο. Στη Σέριφο που ο φίλος μας ταξίδεψε στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".

Κύριες και κύριοι

Welcome on board   

Στη πλώρη.jpg

----------


## karystos

Το ύφος της απάντησης ενός moderator προς ένα μέλος προτιμώ να μην το σχολιάσω. Η γνώμη που εξέφρασα ήταν, ότι αν υπάρχουν διαφωνούντες ή ακόμα και θιγόμενοι, είναι οι ίδιοι σε θέση να αντιδράσουν και να υπερασπίσουν εαυτούς και ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκη βοήθειας.

----------


## Django

Είναι γεγονός ότι τα forums έχουν ελλείμματα. Και μάλιστα μεγάλα. Στις πολύ πρώτες σελίδες, με τον εύστοχο τίτλο «Οδηγίες προς Ναυτιλομένους» οι δημιουργοί του forum προειδοποιούν: _(1)_ _Για όσους νομίζουν ότι το Forum είναι παρόμοιο με την ιδεατή δημοκρατία, προειδοποιούμε ότι θα απογοητευθούν. (2) Οι Διαχειριστές (Admins) και όσοι επιβλέπουν επιμέρους τμήματα του Forum Συντονιστές (Moderators) έχουν το δικαίωμα να μετακινήσουν, επεξεργαστούν, αφαιρέσουν ή να κλείσουν μια συζήτηση (Thread) ή άποψη (Post) για οποιοδήποτε λόγο._ Ψιλά γράμματα θα μου πείτε. 

Προφανώς, υπάρχει δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα στα forums. Δεν παύουν όμως να είναι ίσως τα καλύτερα μέσα επικοινωνίας και διακίνησης πληροφοριών. Η εξουσία των διαχειριστών είναι δοτή, οι διαχειριστές δεν αναδείχθηκαν μέσα από την ομάδα. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν και άτυποι ηγέτες μέσα στα forums. Απλά μέλη που με την καθημερινή ενασχόληση τους και την έκθεση των απόψεων τους κέρδισαν τον κόσμο του εκάστοτε forum. Η μια ιδιότητα δεν αναιρεί βέβαια κατ ανάγκη την άλλη. Τι θέλω να πω μέχρι εδώ; Ότι δεν είναι πάντα απαραίτητη η παρέμβαση των διαχειριστών για να διευθετηθούν τα πράγματα. Η ομάδα του forumέχει μια δική της δυναμική και μπορεί μόνη της να οδηγηθεί σε νέες ισορροπίες. Απλά χρειάζεται υπομονή καθότι οι διεργασίες στο forumαν και έχουν στοιχεία άμεσου διαλόγου, ο διάλογος αυτός δεν πραγματοποιείται σε πραγματικό χρόνο (νομίζω είναι αδόκιμος λίγο ο όρος, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ). 

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Κάρυστο ότι _«πολύ_ _μεγαλύτερη αξία έχει να έρθουμε σε αντιπαράθεση ώστε και να δούμε και τα όριά μας αλλά και το πως και πόσο μπορούμε να αντέξουμε την αντίθετη γνώμη, παρά να ομονοούμε συνεχώς»._ Η φράση αυτή είναι απίστευτα συμπαγής. Ησυχία υπάρχει μόνο στα νεκροταφεία. Και η σύγκρουση δεν είναι αρνητική. Αν δεν συγκρουστούμε και αν δεν διαφωνήσουμε, αν δεν ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες και επιχειρήματα δεν θα οδηγηθούμε ποτέ στη σύνθεση νέων θέσεων και θα παραμείνουμε σε λιμνάζοντα ύδατα. Και αυτό δεν είναι παράδοξο ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ένα forumκαραβολατρών; 

Κλείνοντας, θέλω να κάνω μια αναφορά στο _«Γεώργιος Εξπρές»_ και την αφαίρεση. Κατανοώ ότι αυτό εδώ είναι το threadτου πλοίου και οι συζητήσεις πρέπει να περιστρέφονται γύρω από αυτό. Είμαι μάλιστα ένας άνθρωπος που το έχει υπερασπιστεί αυτό. Ας λειτουργούμε όμως και λίγο αφαιρετικά. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Πέρα από το «Γεώργιος Εξπρές» και το nautilia.gr. Εδώ έχουν ανοίξει θέματα τα οποία έχουν απίστευτο ενδιαφέρον. Και τα έχουμε ανοίξει εμείς εδώ μέσα. Ενδεικτικά θα αναφέρω ότι άνοιξαν θέματα σε διαλύσεις πλοίων και δημοσίευση φωτογραφιών, σχέση forumsκαι έντυπων μέσων, δημοκρατία και εξουσία μέσα στα forums.. Αυτά είναι όμορφα θέματα. Αν θέλετε την δική μου γνώμη, σε ότι αφορά την κίνηση για την διάσωση του πλοίου, πάνω της αποτυπώνονται οι μεγάλες αδυναμίες της Ελλάδας της μεταπολίτευσης. Να μην το συζητήσουμε αν δούμε ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον γύρω από αυτή την άποψη; Προφανώς μπορούμε να περιοριστούμε στο ότι το _«Γεώργιος Εξπρές, το περήφανο Βέλγικο μπλα μπλα μπλα»_ και οι υπόλοιποι κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ (χειροκρότημα). Πράγματα που τα ξέρουμε όλοι και μας είναι γνωστά. Μήπως όμως όλα αυτά που άνοιξαν και θα ανοίγουν με αφορμή το _«Γεώργιος Εξπρές»_ είναι εξίσου σημαντικά και έχουν πολλά να μας δώσουν; 

Φιλικά
Django

----------


## nkr

Συμφωνω με τον προλαλησαντα με αυτα που λεει και εχει και δικιο,αλλα οταν πια η αντιπαραθεση δεν αφορα πλεον το θεμα και ασχολουμαστε με αυτους που ανοιξαν το forum τοτε ας μην γραφουν στο θεμα του ΓΕΟΡΓΙΟΥ αλλα να στειλουν μηνυμα στους ανωτερω,εδω κανουμε μια προσπαθεια να σωσουμε το καραβι το οποιο θελουν και πολλοι απο δω μεσα για αυτο ας πραξουμε τα αναλογα.

----------


## arne

http://hhvferry.com/blog/2009/03/29/...rgios-express/

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες αναμνησεις που μας φαιρνεις στο μυαλο.

----------


## arne

Today 08/04 in 2 Belgian newspapers:

http://www.standaard.be/Artikel/Deta...kelId=OD28OV35

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/Article/Det...&PostCode=8400

----------


## avenger

Έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες!

από την τοποθεσία:

http://hhvferry.com/blog/2009/03/29/...rgios-express/

----------


## hayabusa

To link δεν ανοίγει

----------


## opelmanos

Υπάρχει καποιο νέο για το πλοίο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γεωργιος Εξπρες στη συρο το φεβρουαριο του 1999 μια και εχει να γραφτει κατι γιαυτο το βαπορι κατι πολυ καιρο!Αφιερωμενη στον πολυ καλο φιλο καρυστος που το εχει ζησει απο κοντα και τον Giorgos........ που τοσο πολυ αρεσει και σε αυτον

125 (191).jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ben παντα καταφερνεις να μας κανεις να αισθανομαστε υπεροχα με τις απιστευτες φωτο σου!!!Ευχαριστουμε!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε BEN τόσο για την αφιέρωση όσο και για την φωτογραφία..
να είσαι καλά..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πάλι πίσω στο χρόνο.
Δέκα χρόνια πριν.
Τον Μάϊο του 1999 συναντάμε το πλοίο στη Σέριφο.
Το πλοίο φωτογραφήθηκε με ασπρόμαυρο φιλμ για slide.
Αν το δει κανείς σε προβολή στον τοίχο έχει την αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να σαλπάρει...

GEORGIOS EXPRESS IN SERIFOS.jpg

Λίγους μήνες μετά, τον Αύγουστο του 1999, το ξανασυναντάμε στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.
Τα πλοία ομορφαίνουν τα λιμάνια ή τα λιμάνια ομορφαίνουν τα πλοία;

GEORGIOS.jpg

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους.

"Georgios Express"/"Roi Baudouin" in Serifos Port (May 1999) and in Sifnos Port (August 1999).

----------


## nikolas200

Roi καταπληκτικές. Χριστός Ανέστη φίλε μου

----------


## Django

Τα slides που ανέβασες Roi, είναι υπέροχα, πόσο υλικό να υπάρχει γι αυτό το βαπόρι ακόμα; Χθες με επισκέφθηκε στον ύπνο μου. Ήταν τόσο δυνατό όνειρο που ακόμα και τώρα, τόσες ώρες μετά αδυνατώ να συνέλθω. Ήμουν λέει στη δεξιά βαρδιολα. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν κολλημένος στο τζαμί της γέφυρας, με την καθημερινή στολή και το πουκάμισο έξω. Κάπνιζε. Πρέπει να το πλοιαρχούσε. Ο καιρός είχε τα μαύρα του τα χάλια και η πλώρη καρφωνόταν στο κύμα. Το μπότζι δεν με έπιανε καθόλου, πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου. Το σπρέι έφτανε μέχρι τη γέφυρα. Έχω την αίσθηση πως ήμασταν όλοι εκεί, όλοι εκτός από τον JR. Η θάλασσα είχε αρχίσει να σκληραίνει και εγώ έχω χαθεί ανάμεσα σε κάποιους ξύλινους μπουλμέδες με το κινητό στο χέρι. Με τα πολλά βρήκα τον JR και άρχισα να του μιλάω και να του λέω πως είμαστε στο πλοίο του και το ταξιδεύουμε και να μην στενοχωριέται. Εκείνος μου απάντησε ψύχραιμα, και μου είπε πως ξέρει ότι το πλοίο ταξιδεύει και ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Σα να μην είχε συμβεί τίποτα κακό, ούτε παροπλισμός, ούτε κατάσχεση, ούτε ακινησία, ούτε Aliaga. Τίποτα. Ήταν πολύ λυτρωτικό, ώσπου ξύπνησα. Πικρία ρε γαμώτο. Πικρία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Django είναι πολύ μεγάλη χαρά να διαβάζουμε και να συμμετέχουμε στα υπέροχα όνειρά σου.
 Είμαστε στη γέφυρα και ο καιρός αγριεύει ολοένα και περισσότερο. Το καράβι είναι σκυλί και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. Εμείς παραμένουμε στη γέφυρα, αλλά στεκόμαστε σε κάποια απόσταση. 

 Μέσα στη γέφυρα είναι το πλήρωμα και ο Jolly Roger (JR).
      Σε κάποια στιγμή θα ακουστεί από τα χείλη του πατέρα σου η θρυλική φράση *"Ένα τσάϊ και γραμμή".* Το πλοίο συνεχίζει απτόητο το ταξίδι του .....

Αυτό που προσωπικά με στεναχωρεί στην ιστορία με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* είναι όχι ότι κάποιοι δεν κατάλαβαν, αλλά ότι δεν προσπάθησαν να καταλάβουν τι σάμαινε όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια διατήρης του πλοίου.
 
Ας μας επιτρέψει ο καλός φίλος* Έσπερος* να ανεβάσουμε μια δική του μοναδική φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Έσπερο και όλους τους καλούς φίλους που _παραμένουν στη σκηνή, σαν Rock συγκρότημα .......

_Γεώργιος Εξπρές 10.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε Αντώνη σε ευχαριστουμε για την παραθεση του πανεμορφου κειμενου του JR καθως και το φιλο Django που μοιραστηκε το ονειρο του με την παρεα του "Γιωργου".
Δεν ειχα την Τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το πλοιο, αλλα το λατρεψα μεσα απο τις γραφες σας εδω μεσα και προσπαθησα να στειλω οσα πιο πολλα μηνυματα διασωσης μπορουσα χρησιμοποιωντας τον δικο μου υπολογιστη καθως και υπολογιστες φιλων. Οσοι πιο πολλοι τοσο το καλυτερο. Ποναει πολυ ρε γαμωτο η καταληξη. Δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω αλλα με ποναει οπως με πονεσε για το Κεφαλληνια. Και δεν το εχω ταξιδεψει. Φαντασουνα ειχα! Τουλαχιστον θα ειχα τις αναμνησεις. Ουτε αυτες δεν εχω! Ουτε στον κολπο των Θαυματων καταφερα να παω εγκαιρως. Να το δω απο κοντα. Να του συστηθω... Αυτο με ποναει ακομα πιο πολυ. Η προσγειωση οταν αντικρυσα τις φωτο που μου εστειλες ηταν συγκρουση μεγατονων. Ειχα πιστεψει πως κατι θα καναμε. Υπολογιζα στο φημησμενο ελληνικο φιλοτιμο. Εστω στο ενδιαφερον των Βελγων. Αλλα δυστυχως ολα μετρουνται πλεον με χρημα και κερδη. Ενδιαφερον για το κερδος της ψυχης? Καποιος? Καπου? Υπαρχει κανεις? Ποση θλιψη Θεε μου..... Θλίψη και πονος ψυχης.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Γεώργιος Εξπρές... όσο υπάρχει στην καρδιά μας... η αγάπη μας... το κρατά για παντα κοντά μας... και πλέει σε ήρεμα νερά...
georgios xpress.jpg

----------


## nkr

Κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο εχουμε?

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Τ.S.S. Apollon είσαι απίστευτος! Δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Όλα σε θυμίζουν...Σε βλέπω μόνο σε φωτογραφίες... Αλλά κι αυτές μου μοιάζουν μουντές... γκρίζες... μελαγχολικές...
g express.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Όλα σε θυμίζουν...Σε βλέπω μόνο σε φωτογραφίες... Αλλά κι αυτές μου μοιάζουν μουντές... γκρίζες... μελαγχολικές...
> g express.jpg


Τελια φωτο σε ευχαριστω. Εχουμε μιπος τιποτα νεοτερο για το βαπορι? οι η  υποθεσι ειναι τελιομενι πλεον :Sad:

----------


## marsant

> Όλα σε θυμίζουν...Σε βλέπω μόνο σε φωτογραφίες... Αλλά κι αυτές μου μοιάζουν μουντές... γκρίζες... μελαγχολικές...


Τι ειπες τωρα???Φανταστικη φωτογραφια!

----------


## nkr

Ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα καραβια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας και οτι και να γινει θα το θυμομαστε.

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

*<Γεώργιος Εξπρές>: Σε τουρκικά διαλυτήρια ένας θρύλος της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας*
24/3/2009  
Φωτό: Το <Γεώργιος Εξπρές> περνώντας τον δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας.

Το Marinews.gr έλαβε το παρακάτω φωτορεπορτάζ από τον αναγνώστη Δημήτρη Ν. που αφορά σε έναν θρύλο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας το επιβατηγό πλοίο <Γεώργιος Εξπρές> το οποίο οδηγείται σε τουρκικά διαλυτήρια. Διαβάζουμε:

< Λίγο μετά τις 16:00 χθές το απόγευμα άφησε τα ναυπηγεία των αδελφών Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα ένας θρύλος της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας, το <Γεώργιος Εξπρές> ρυμουλκούμενο απο το ρ/κ ¶γιος Νεκτάριος με προορισμό τα δυαλυτήρια της Aliaga στην Τουρκία.
¶λλο ενα πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας μας που δεν καταφέραμε να το κρατήσουμε σαν πλωτό μουσείο ή ακόμα και σαν πλοίο εκπαιδευτικό για τις ΑΕΝ κτλ.
Βλέπουμε και το Hellas Liberty που βρίσκεται...>



πηγή:marinews.gr


------------------------------------------------------------

Κρίμα τη συλλογή υπογραφών και τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν....γιά να δούμε στο μέλλον θα δούμε άλλα τέτοια πλοία να γίνονται πλωτά μουσεία;

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε TSS APOLLON θερμα σ' ευχαριστουμε για τα αριστουργηματα που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας. Θεωρώ πως ειναι σημαντική γροθιά στην σκληρη πραγματικοτητα που περιβάλλει το αγαπημενο μας βαπορι. Θα το θυμομαστε παντα....

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

> Ο φίλος μας giorgos.... είχε ετοιμάσει κάτι πολύ όμορφο και συγκινητικό που θα ήθελα να δείτε *εδώ* , ταιριάζει απόλυτα στην στιγμή*.*


 Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους.
Πολυ ωραίο το βιντεάκι.
Εγω όμως αναρωτιέμαι το έξης.
Σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Κος Βεντούρης στο περιοδκό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ 
οταν τον παρακάλεσε ο Κος Μαρτίνος να προσπαθήσει να διασωθεί το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ειπε θα το κοιταξω.
Ερώτηση δική μου έστω και αφελης:
Γιατί δεν εκανε τίποτα για να σωθεί το πλοίο;
Τόσα πολλά χρήματα άξιζε η καταστροφή του

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μας φίλε Giannis Alex, στην όμορφη χώρα μας η αμνησία τείνει να αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό των περισσότερων που κατέχουν κάποιες υψηλές θέσεις στην κοινωνία.

Ας γυρίσουμε σε ένα σημαδιακό κείμενο του *Jolly Roger* που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"*, τον *Οκτώβριο του 1995* (τεύχος: 32).
Είναι αυτό με τον περίφημο Corto Maltese στο εξώφυλλο.
Δυστυχώς, ότι έγραφε *ο Jolly Roger το μακρινό 1995*, πραγματοποιήθηκε 14 χρόνια μετά.
Πόσο πουλήθηκε δεν έχει, πια, τόση σημασία.
Σε σχέση με το όσο αξίζει, σίγουρα, ελάχιστα.

Το πλοίο παραμένει πάντα ζωντανό και γερό.
Συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει και να σχίζει τα γαλάζια νερά.
Συνεχίζει να σφυρίζει σαν Ερινύα.
Συνεχίζει να μας καλεί να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί τους.

Επιβιβαζόμαστε στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Μαζί μας ανεβαίνουν ο Jolly Roger, ο Corto Maltese, ο Ugo Pratt, ο Νίκος Καββαδίας και όλοι όσοι συνεχίζουν να αγαπούν αυτό το πλοίο.

Ο δημιουργός του *Corto Maltese,* ο *Ugo Pratt*, μας θυμίζει ότι _"Le desir d' etre inutile"_, ή ΄όπως αλλιώς ένιωθε ο μεγάλος *Μαραμπού* *"Δεν ξεκίνησα για τίποτα, μόνο* 


Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg

Διαφημιστικό.jpg

Corto Maltese.jpg

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Αγαπητέ φίλε καλημέρα

Οτι και να συζητάμε τώρα ολοι μας είναι περιτό.Ο Κος Βεντούρης είχε πάρει την απόφασή του καθώς φαίνεται και όσο και να προσπαθούσε κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα φυσικά με τα μέσα που διαθέτουμε.
Εδω οι Φιλανδοί δεν μπόρεσαν να γλιτώσουν το FINNJET

----------


## Django

Έμελλε λοιπόν, πάνω στο πανέμορφο βαπόρι, να αποτυπωθούν όλες οι αδυναμίες μιας χώρας που πορεύεται άνευ δομών, αξιών και οράματος.  Προϊόν ατελούς μεταπολίτευσης  η γραφειοκρατία αγνόησε επιδεικτικά τις κινήσεις των πολιτών. Στάθηκε αδύνατο να κατανοηθεί η ουσία μιας άτυπης συλλογικότητας και η αξία των ενεργών πολιτών.  Οι πολίτες από την πλευρά τους δεν μπόρεσαν να κεφαλαιοποιήσουν  στο έπακρο την διάθεση τους για προσφορά. Κουλτούρα συλλογικών δράσεων, όπως αποδεικνύουν και οι σχετικές έρευνες, δεν υπάρχει στις χώρες της Νότιας Ευρώπης. Οι κάτοχοι του κεφαλαίου ούτε στιγμή δεν επέδειξαν την ηθική ενός αστού παλαιάς κοπής, ή έστω την ευστροφία ενός golden boy. Απέδειξαν ότι είναι ικανοί να κάνουν την χειρότερη δυνατή κίνηση, την χειρότερη στιγμή. Ο τύπος ήταν επιφυλακτικός. Οι όποιοι φορείς στάθηκαν για άλλη μια φορά ανίκανοι να επικοινωνήσουν. Αντιμετώπισαν το εγχείρημα θεωρώντας τους μετέχοντες γραφικούς. Δεν κατάλαβε κανείς τι ήταν το πάλαι ποτέ Roi Baudouin. Ούτε που αποσκοπούσε η κίνηση. Δεν μπόρεσε κανείς να διακρίνει την δυναμική του εγχειρήματος, δεν μπόρεσε κανείς να δει το πλοίο σαν μια κινούμενη βάση πειραματισμού, έρευνας και γνώσης. Σαν ένα πλωτό ζωντανό μνημείο, σύμβολο της ενοποιητικής θάλασσας, δομικού στοιχείου άλλωστε του Ευρωπαϊκού Πολιτισμού.  Ίσως σε μια άλλη χώρα, σε μια άλλη εποχή ή σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, όλα αυτά να μην φαντάζουν τόσο μακρινά και ξένα. Ίσως εκεί, κάποτε να γίνουν κοινό κτήμα. Και εκεί, ποτέ κανείς δεν θα χρειαστεί να φωνάξει «Ο Βασιλιάς Baudouin πέθανε, ζήτω ο Βασιλιάς!»

----------


## seaways_lover

Η σκληρή και πικρή αλήθεια διατυπωμένη με σταράτα λόγια απο τον φίλο Django!!! Μπράβο στο παληκάρι!!! Σε ένα κράτος ρεμούλας, απάτης, ανελέητου κερδοσκοπισμού, σκανδάλων, φαγωμένων δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ, σε ένα κράτος σκέτο βόθρο προσπάθησαν κάποιοι "γραφικοί" (εμείς) να διασώσουν ένα ιστορικό σκαρί για να δώσουν στην "πρώτη ναυτική δύμαμη" (!!!)  του πλανήτη το πρώτο και σίγουρα μοναδικό πλωτό μουσείο της....
ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΙ είναι όλοι αυτοί που ρημάζουν αυτόν τον τόπο μην δίνοντας δεκάρα στην όποια πρωτοβουλία. Θα τα βρούν όλα μπροστά τους κάποια στιγμή. Αρκεί η μάζα  να ξυπνήσει, να αντιδράσει και να καταλάβει τη θέση που της πρέπει!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ...

Ο πιστός του σύντροφος, *ο Jolly Roger*, έχει καταγράψει σχεδόν τα πάντα.
Ημερολόγια καταστρώματος από αμέτρητα ταξίδια με το πλοίο, φυλλάδια με δρομολόγια, ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων στα διάφορα λιμάνια, αποκόμματα εισιτηρίων, αποκόμματα εφημερίδων.
Με δυο λόγια, τα πάντα ...

Κάποια από αυτά θα τα μοιραστεί, με το καλό, μαζί μας.

Νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά θα είναι καλό να τα δουν και να τα χαρούν όλοι όσοι προσπάθησαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο για τη σωτηρία του πλοίου.
Από μια υπογραφή, μέχρι απλά έναν καλό λόγο.

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο πλοίο για το οποίο να υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές γραπτές καταγραφές από τα ταξίδια του.
Μακάρι να υπάρχουν και για τα υπόλοιπα αγαπημένα πλοία.

Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές",* συνεχίζει πάντα να ταξιδεύει.

Ότι έγινε δεν πήγε χαμένο.
Κάποια στιγμή, που θα πάει, κάποιο άλλο αγαπημένο πλοίο θα γίνει το πλωτό Μουσείο της Ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Το μόνο που απομένει είναι η μνήμη.
Και όπως έγραφε κάποτε σε έναν τοίχο στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, πίσω από τον αρχαίο κυματοθραύστη:
_"Λαοί που δεν έχουν μνήμη, καταλήγουν όπως τα Αμπελάκια"_, ένα θλιβερό νεκροταφείο πλοίων ....

Σε 10 λεπτά το πλοίο μας σαλπάρει για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη ...
Βιαστείτε για μην χάσετε την αναχώρηση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ποτέ δε σε ξεχνώ..._

O178.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Kάτι περισσότερο απο τέλεια φώτο ...Εξαιρετική

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να δούμε τη λίστα αυτών που υπέγραψαν και τι έγραψαν συμπληρωματικά.

Σχεδόν σε κάθε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις συγκέντρωσης υπογραφών για κάποιο σκοπό μπορούν όλοι να δούν την κατάσταση αυτή.

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Καλμέρα σε όλους.
Θα μπορούσε κανεις να μου πει που θα μπορούσα να βρω κάποιο μοντέλο του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *GIANNIS ALEX,* υπάρχουν κάποιοι προικισμένοι άνθρωποι που μπορούν και φτιάχνουν υπέροχα μοντέλα πλοίων.
Ένας από τους καλύτερους "ταξιδεύει" μαζί μας στο forum και δεν είναι άλλος από τον *BEN BRUCE.*

Απάντηση στο ερώτημα για το αν μπορεί να δημοσιοποιηθεί η λίστα των ανθρώπων που υπέγραψαν για τη διάσωση του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές*" θα δώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι του forum.

Φίλε *T.S.S. APOLLON*, η φωτογραφία του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* είναι μαγική ...
Θυμίζει σκηνή από ταινία του *Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι.*

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Υπήρχε κάποιος που ταξίδευε με τα Σούπερφαστ (ναύτης) και μένει στην Πάτρα.
Όποτε πέρναγα πάνω-κάτω ερχόταν και με εύρισκε να μιλήσουμε,(τώρα έχει κανα δυό χρόνια που δεν έτυχε να είναι μέσα) μου είχε δείξει τη δουλειά του, έκανε καταπληκτικά σκάφη. Γιώργος Κηρίκος λέγετε και στην Σούπερφαστ (στo τμήμα πληρωμάτων) ίσως πάρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ή και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΟΤΕ αναζήτηση για το αν υπάρχει τηλέφωνό του.

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο υπάρχει ακόμα η το έχουν διαλύσει?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε *GIANNIS ALEX,* υπάρχουν κάποιοι προικισμένοι άνθρωποι που μπορούν και φτιάχνουν υπέροχα μοντέλα πλοίων.
> Ένας από τους καλύτερους "ταξιδεύει" μαζί μας στο forum και δεν είναι άλλος από τον *BEN BRUCE.*
> 
> Απάντηση στο ερώτημα για το αν μπορεί να δημοσιοποιηθεί η λίστα των ανθρώπων που υπέγραψαν για τη διάσωση του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές*" θα δώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι του forum.
> 
> Φίλε *T.S.S. APOLLON*, η φωτογραφία του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* είναι μαγική ...
> Θυμίζει σκηνή από ταινία του *Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι.*


 Φιλε Roi  Baudoin   παντα εχεις  ενα καλο λογο για ολους μας σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## giorgos....

κάτι λείπει απο το λιμάνι ρε παιδιά..

P4130248.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> κάτι λείπει απο το λιμάνι ρε παιδιά..
> 
> P4130248.jpg


Το πλοίο...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λείπει πολύ φίλε giorgo.

Όμορφο λιμάνι η Ερμούπολη της Σύρου.
Αλλά με το *"Γεώργιος"* στο λιμάνι γινόταν ακόμα πιο όμορφο.

*Τα πλοία ομορφαίνουν τα λιμάνια, ή τα λιμάνια τα πλοία;
*

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε Αντώνη,
Ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι πως τα πλοία στολίζουν τα λιμάνια. Τι να σου κάνει ένα όμορφο λιμάνι, καλοφτιαγμένο, σαν δεν έχει πλοία. Είναι σαν να μην έχει ζωή, λόγο ύπαρξης.
Και το "Γεώργιος" σίγουρα είναι (ήταν - δεν ξέρω τι να πώ πια) ένα υπέροχο στολίδι που τουλάχιστον στις καρδιές εμάς των "γραφικών" κατά τους "υψηλά υστάμενους" θα πλέει γιά πάντα.

Κάτι νεώτερο από το *ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΜΑΣ*;

----------


## Django

Παρακαλώ μην με θεωρήσετε τοπικιστή αλλά το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης αποπνέει κάτι το αρχοντικό και αστικό. Νομίζω πως κάτι ανάλογο χρειάζεται για να το συμπληρώνει αρμονικά. Το βαπόρι μας, για λόγους που εύκολα γίνονται αντιληπτοί ταίριαζε γάντι σε αυτή την θέση. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι στο σημείο που έδενε, δένει σήμερα το Aeolos Kenteris, νομίζω πως μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε την διαφορά.

----------


## Django

Για του λόγου το αληθές και συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα, αλλά όπως λέει και ο .voyager (νομίζω) ήμουν μικρός και δεν ήξερα. Ενώ τώρα που μεγάλωσα..
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με θυμάμαι πολύ καλά να τραβάω αυτή την φωτογραφία. Και έχει περάσει ήδη μια δεκαετία..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σκιτσο του GEORGIOS EXPRESS που ειχα κανει το 1996 αφιερωμενο στο νεο μελος  jolly roger που ειναι γνωστες οι προσπαθειες της για την διασωση του πλοιου


skitsa (37).jpg

----------


## Jolly Roger

Αν εννοεις εμενα δεν ειμαι η ειμαι ο και δεν εχω κανει ποτε προσπαθεια για το πλοιο αυτο. Πως να κανω αλλωστε;Καλο το σκιτσο παντως

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν εννοεις εμενα δεν ειμαι η ειμαι ο και δεν εχω κανει ποτε προσπαθεια για το πλοιο αυτο. Πως να κανω αλλωστε;Καλο το σκιτσο παντως


 Φιλε JOLLY ROGER    μπορει οπως αναφερεις ανωτερω να μην εχεις κανει προσπαθειες για το πλοιο αυτο, ομως για εξιλεωση πρεπει να  καταθεσεις εστω και μια φωτογραφια  του. Εχεις?

----------


## Django

Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τη φωτογραφία επισυνάψει; 

Αλλοίμονο αν με μια φωτογραφία μπορούσαμε να εξιλεώσουμε την αδράνεια! Δεν λέω, οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν σε αυτό εδώ το forum, TSS Apollon σε έχω συγχαρεί γι αυτό, μετουσιώνουν την ακτοπλοϊκή καθημερινότητα σε υψηλή τέχνη, αλλά άλλο οι φωτογραφίες, άλλο η ενεργή συμμετοχή στην διάσωση ενός πλοίου. Σε τελική ανάλυση ποιοι είμαστε εμείς που προσφέρουμε εξιλέωση; Και ποιος μας είπε ότι το καινούριο μέλος μας θέλει ή έχει λόγο να εξιλεωθεί; 

Πάντως, φίλε Jolly Roger, αν πρόκειται για συνωνυμία, νιώθω ότι θέλω να σε ενημερώσω ότι μπήκες σε αυτό εδώ το forum κουβαλώντας ένα πολύ βαρύ όνομα. Μια βόλτα στις πίσω σελίδες αυτού του θέματος, θα σε πείσει. Εύχομαι από καρδίας να φανείς αντάξιος του ονόματος που διάλεξες ως ψευδώνυμο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει κατ ανάγκη, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με την δική μου οπτική, μπορείτε να με διορθώσετε, ταύτιση με τις απόψεις που κατά καιρούς εξέφρασε ο Jolly Roger, αλλά δόσιμο με ανιδιοτέλεια, αγάπη χωρίς όρια και ανταλλάγματα, ειλικρινές πάθος, και αγώνας μέχρι τέλους για τα καράβια και πάνω απ όλα για τους ανθρώπους τους. Αυτά διδάχθηκα από τον Jolly Roger και θεωρώ πως είναι ο πυρήνας του τρόπου ζωής του.

Φιλικά
Django

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τη φωτογραφία επισυνάψει; 
> 
> Αλλοίμονο αν με μια φωτογραφία μπορούσαμε να εξιλεώσουμε την αδράνεια! Δεν λέω, οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν σε αυτό εδώ το forum, TSS Apollon σε έχω συγχαρεί γι αυτό, μετουσιώνουν την ακτοπλοϊκή καθημερινότητα σε υψηλή τέχνη, αλλά άλλο οι φωτογραφίες, άλλο η ενεργή συμμετοχή στην διάσωση ενός πλοίου. Σε τελική ανάλυση ποιοι είμαστε εμείς που προσφέρουμε εξιλέωση; Και ποιος μας είπε ότι το καινούριο μέλος μας θέλει ή έχει λόγο να εξιλεωθεί; 
> 
> Πάντως, φίλε Jolly Roger, αν πρόκειται για συνωνυμία, νιώθω ότι θέλω να σε ενημερώσω ότι μπήκες σε αυτό εδώ το forum κουβαλώντας ένα πολύ βαρύ όνομα. Μια βόλτα στις πίσω σελίδες αυτού του θέματος, θα σε πείσει. Εύχομαι από καρδίας να φανείς αντάξιος του ονόματος που διάλεξες ως ψευδώνυμο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει κατ ανάγκη, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με την δική μου οπτική, μπορείτε να με διορθώσετε, ταύτιση με τις απόψεις που κατά καιρούς εξέφρασε ο Jolly Roger, αλλά δόσιμο με ανιδιοτέλεια, αγάπη χωρίς όρια και ανταλλάγματα, ειλικρινές πάθος, και αγώνας μέχρι τέλους για τα καράβια και πάνω απ όλα για τους ανθρώπους τους. Αυτά διδάχθηκα από τον Jolly Roger και θεωρώ πως είναι ο πυρήνας του τρόπου ζωής του.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Django


Φιλε Django σωστα τα οσα γραφεις,αλλα ας μην ημαστε τοσο αυστηροι!

----------


## japan

Ρε παιδιά να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι, με όλο το σεβασμό που έχω σε όλους εδώ, αλλά τί πάει να πεί βαρύ όνομα;; Για ποιόν μιλάμε; Να είμαστε λίγο λογικοί.

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα

Μετά απο καιρό και διαβάζοντας όλα όσα εχουν γραφτεί στο παρών forum
σκέφτομαi ''τελικά τι πήγε στραβά και δεν σώθηκε το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ'';
Ο κος Βεντούρης το ειχε παροπλισμένο στα Ναυπηγεία Σάββα απο το 2000
Αφου λοιπόν είπαμε όλοι εμείς οτι πρέπει να διασωθεί το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ
τι παραπάνω καναμε;
Τι θέλω να πω για να μην παρεξηγηθούν τα λεγόμενά μου
Ωραια ήταν η ιστοσελίδα, μπραβο σε εκείνους που κινητοποιήθηκαν και έστειλαν e-mail στο μουσείο στο Βέλγιο,μπράβο σε εκείνους που έστειλαν 
επιστολή στον υφυπουργο Εμπ.Ναυτιλιας Κο Καμμένο αλλα μετά τι;
Όπως έχετε καταλάβει η ουσία είναι το *χρήμα.*
Οταν δούλευε ακαταπαυστα το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ εφερνε χρήματα και τώρα που έφυγε πάλι έφερε χρήματα.
Αφου δεν βρέθηκαν τα χρήματα -και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν υπήρχε περιπτωση να βρεθούν γιατι κανένας δεν βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη να αγοράσει κάτι εάν αυτό το κάτι δεν του φέρει κέρδος-η πορεία του ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένη
Και επίσης είναι αλλο πράγμα να πεις σε κάποιους κύριοι βάλτε τα ωραία σας χρήματα για να σωθεί ένα ιστορικό πλοίο και άλλο να πεις οτι κύριοι εμεις εχουμε μαζέψει ενα Α ποσό και βοηθήστε μας να συμπληρώσουμε το ποσό που ζητάνε.
Φανταζομαι σταλθηκε και επιστολή στον Κο Βεντούρη.Η απαντησή του θα ήταν ''so what?έχετε να μου προτείνετε κατι καλύτερο;''
Δυστυχως όμως δεν υπήρχε κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση.
Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες γράφω οτι οι Φιλανδοι δεν μπόρεσαν να σωσουν το FINNJET.
Δεν μπόρεσαν να το σώσουν όμως γιατι δεν πρόλαβαν να μαζέψουν τα χρήματα και εκεί τα χρήματα ήταν πολλά.

Ευχαριστώ 
giannis

----------


## Django

Το πόσο βαρύ είναι το όνομα του Jolly Roger ας κριθεί από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Για εμένα και για άλλα άτομα εδώ μέσα είναι. Δεν θα αναλύσω τους λόγους εδώ, δεν είναι του παρόντος. 

Συνηθίζω να εκφράζω με ηπιότητα τη γνώμη μου, φίλε TSS Apollon, μπορείς να δεις post μου προ της εγγραφής σου στο forum και δεν θεωρώ ότι ήμουν καθόλου αυστηρός. Εν αντιθέσει, ήθελα να ενημερώσω τον καινούριο μας φίλο, για το όνομα που διάλεξε, το οποίο έχει συνδεθεί με συγκεκριμένο άτομο . 

Και εδώ υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα ταυτότητας. Πως θα σας φαινόταν δηλαδή αν ο πιτσιρικάς που γρατζουνάει κιθάρα στο δίπλα διαμέρισμα λανσάριζε κομμάτια στο διαδίκτυο υπογράφοντας πχ ως David Bowie; Ή αν σε ένα αντίστοιχο λογοτεχνικό forum κάποιος είχε το ψευδώνυμο ¶λκη Ζέη ή Ιωάννα Καρυστιάνη; 

Το forum είναι δημόσιος χώρος και οφείλουμε να είμαστε προσεκτικοί. Αν ο Jolly Roger, δεν είναι ο αυθεντικός Jolly Roger, οφείλει να το αποσαφηνίσει τόσο σαν μια ένδειξη σεβασμού στον άνθρωπο που χρησιμοποιεί το ψευδώνυμο αυτό, όσο και προς αποφυγή σύγχυσης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Επειδη η κουβεντα εχει βαρυνει...Εγω σταματω εδω,γιατι το μονο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο Γεωργιος Εξπρες , τουτη την ωρα λοιπον που το μακαβριο εργο του διαλυτη...αρμοζει σε ολους μονο σιωπη...

----------


## Leo

Εδώ θα βάλουμε μια τελεία. Το nickname που χρησιμοποίησε ο συγκεκριμένος χρήστης ήταν ελεύθερο και άρα το χρησιμοποίησε όπως και πολλά άλλα μέλη χρησιμοποιούν εδώ στο nautilia.gr όποιο ψευδώνυμο επιθυμούν. Δεν χρειάστηκε, ούτε θα χρειαστεί καμιά ειδική άδεια από κανένα για ένα nickname εφόσον δεν είναι ίδιο με άλλου μέλους. Αν ο Jolly Roger που έχει όντως αναφερθεί σε πάρα πολλά δημοσιεύματα του συγκεκριμένου θέματος ήθελε να έχει αποκλειστικότητα, θα μπορούσε να το είχε κατοχυρώσει και στο nautilia.gr. Δεν βρίσκω λοιπόν τον λόγο γιατί ξεκίνησε αυτή η κουβέντα και δεν έχει νόημα η συνέχιση της. Αν ο νέος χρήστης με το ψευδώνυμο Jolly Roger, αφού διαβάσει αυτές τις δημοσιεύσεις, θελήσει οικειοθελώς να το αλλάξει είναι απόλυτο δικαίωμα του.

----------


## Jolly Roger

Φιλοι μου, συγνωμη για την αναστατωση που προκαλεσα με την επιλογη του nickname μου. Ως Jolly Roger εγω ηξερα την πειρατικη σημαια η οποια δε νομιζω να παρεξηγηθηκε... Προσφατως ενημερωθηκα για τον Jolly Roger που εννοειτε που γραφει σε περιοδικα αλλα κι αυτο ενα nickname ειναι, οχι αληθινο ονομα κάποιου ατόμου.

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση, θα συνεχισω με το ιδιο nickname και ελπιζω τωρα να ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως δεν ειμαι ο Jolly Roger που νομιζετε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δε σε ξεχνώ...*

O257.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνώ...*

O258.jpg

----------


## nkr

Δεν μπορουμε να το ξεχασουμε αυτο το καραβι εξαρχης με την ιστορια που εχει γραψει στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H νοσταλγια ειναι η συνεισφορα  του GEORGIOS EXPRESS στην παγκοσμια ιστορια της παλιας καλης και ρομαντικης ακτοπλοιας.......

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Δεν σε ξεχνώ...*
> 
> O258.jpg


*Όπως λέει ο Roi η μεγαλύτερη περιουσία του ανθρώπου είναι η μνήμη.Και όσο υπάρχει αυτή τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι τιμουμε εμεις το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,Μπραβο Αρη!

----------


## polykas

> *Όπως λέει ο Roi η μεγαλύτερη περιουσία του ανθρώπου είναι η μνήμη.Και όσο υπάρχει αυτή τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει.*


_TEΛΕΙΑ???????Σε ευχαριστούμε ¶ρη._

----------


## seaways_lover

Δεν γίνεται να τον ξεχάσω, οπως δεν μπορώ να ξεχασω και το Κεφαλληνία. Οσο ζω θα θυμάμαι.....
Απόλλωνα, καταπληκτικές και μαγευτικές οι φωτο σου. Να 'σαι καλα.

Vortigern εχεις πολύ ωραίο χιούμορ.  :Very Happy:  Να ΄σαι καλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ξ”ΞµΞ½ Ο„ΞΏΞ½ ΞΎΞµΟ‡Ξ½Ο ΟΟ€Ο‰Ο‚ Ξ΄ΞµΞ½ Ξ³Ξ―Ξ½ΞµΟ„Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΎΞµΟ‡Ξ¬ΟƒΟ‰ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ο„ΞΏ ΞΞµΟ†Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ·Ξ½Ξ―Ξ±. ΞΟƒΞΏ Ξ¶Ο‰ ΞΈΞ± ΞΈΟ…ΞΌΞ¬ΞΌΞ±ΞΉ.....


 
Οχι σε αυτο εχεις ενα δικιο!!!



Παιδια ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας
Σας ευχαριστουμε που κρατατε ακομα ζωντανο το πλοιο μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες σας!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνώ...*

*O261.jpg*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν σε ξεχνώ..._

O130.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Κάποιοι χρήζουν βοηθείας με αυτές τις φώτο!!! T.S.S APOLLON να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγ΄με τη σειρά μου για το υπέροχο αρχείο σου που ανεβάζεις στο πόρταλ μας και όχι μόνο για το Γεώργιο, αλλά και σε άλλα ιστορικά πλοία που τα ζωντανεύεις ξανά στη μνήμη μας...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται με το "Γεώργιος" και τα άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Ας ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κάποιοι χρήζουν βοηθείας με αυτές τις φώτο!!! T.S.S APOLLON να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγ΄με τη σειρά μου για το υπέροχο αρχείο σου που ανεβάζεις στο πόρταλ μας και όχι μόνο για το Γεώργιο, αλλά και σε άλλα ιστορικά πλοία που τα ζωντανεύεις ξανά στη μνήμη μας...


Nα εισαι καλα  Φανουλα, και πολλα χαιρετισματα στην ομορφη Τηνο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
> Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται με το "Γεώργιος" και τα άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
> 
> Ας ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.


Σιγουρα φιλε Roi Baudoin εχουμε πολλα ταξιδια ακομη να κανουμε !!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστούμε για τις θύμησες!!! Συνέχισε έτσι να μας ταξιδεύεις...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To Γεωργιος Εξπρες τον σεπτεμβριο του 2000 στον αθηνιο στη σαντορινη

klaps.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Με εσάς τους δύο δεν ξέρω, τι θα κάνω. Με το που τελειώνω τη τακτοποίηση των φωτογραφιών, να σου πάλι το δίδυμο με νέες φωτογραφίες :lol:

----------


## nickosps

Πήγαινε ποτέ στην Κέα; Ρωτάω γιατί αυτό γράφει στην πηγή :Very Happy: . Special αφιερωμένες στον Roi Baudoin και σε όλους εμάς που είτε το αγαπήσαμε μέσα από τα ταξίδια είτε μέσα από το forum μας!

Πηγή: www.mattbarrett.net

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να έπιανε το 2000 όταν έκανε τα ενδοκυκλαδικά, και ξεκίναγε από το Λαύριο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι οπως τα λεει ο φιλος ellinis αλλα μαλλον και το 1999 πρεπει να επιανε αφου και τοτε ενδοκυκλαδικα εκανε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνώ...*

O152.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους τους φίλους για όλα όσα μας χαρίζω.

Ένα με γάλο ευχαριστώ στον *nickosps* για την αφιέρωση.

Το δρομολόγιο που περνούσε από την Κέα ήταν το γνωστό Σύρο-Κύθνο-Κέα-Λαύριο και επιστροφή στη Σύρο.

Στο Λαύριο έπαιρνε, μάλιστα, πετρέλαιο.
Κάποια φορά πήρε και φωτιά ενώ έπαιρνε πετρέλαιο.
Ήταν Σεπτέμβριος του 1999 και αντικαταστάθηκε για δυο εβδομάδες στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγιά του από το "Ιονίς".

----------


## cpt babis

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους τους φίλους για όλα όσα μας χαρίζω.
> 
> Ένα με γάλο ευχαριστώ στον *nickosps* για την αφιέρωση.
> 
> Το δρομολόγιο που περνούσε από την Κέα ήταν το γνωστό Σύρο-Κύθνο-Κέα-Λαύριο και επιστροφή στη Σύρο.
> 
> Στο Λαύριο έπαιρνε, μάλιστα, πετρέλαιο.
> Κάποια φορά πήρε και φωτιά ενώ έπαιρνε πετρέλαιο.
> Ήταν Σεπτέμβριος του 1999 και αντικαταστάθηκε για δυο εβδομάδες στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγιά του από το "Ιονίς".


 Εκεινη την εποχη με τι ταχυτητα εκτελουσε τα ενδοκυκλαδικα ξερουμε?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με 17 μιλακια πηγαινε τοτε και ηταν οτι επρεπε για την δουλεια που εκανε.Αλλωστε αυτην την ταχυτητα την ειχε και την τελευταια του χρονια, ουσιαστικα, στην ακτοπλοια το 1995.Ε δεν ειχαν κανει και την σουπερ συντηρηση και κατι 20+ που χτυπαγε ηταν πλεον παρελθον για τον μπαρμπα γιωργη

----------


## cpt babis

> Με 17 μιλακια πηγαινε τοτε και ηταν οτι επρεπε για την δουλεια που εκανε.Αλλωστε αυτην την ταχυτητα την ειχε και την τελευταια του χρονια, ουσιαστικα, στην ακτοπλοια το 1995.Ε δεν ειχαν κανει και την σουπερ συντηρηση και κατι 20+ που χτυπαγε ηταν πλεον παρελθον για τον μπαρμπα γιωργη


 Σε ευχαριστω BEN.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνώ...*

O172.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Απόλλωνα Θεέ, μας έχεις τρελλάνει. Εξαιρετική λήψη από την πλώρη με πολύ ζεστά χρώματα, όπως εξαιρετικές είναι και οι προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει τελευταία. Μπράβο σου φίλε μου. Πράγματι "δεν ξεχνάς"!!! Πως θα 'ταν άλλωστε δυνατόν με τέτοιες αναμνήσεις απο αυτό το υπέροχο και αξέχαστο σκαρί.... Να 'σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Jolly Roger

Το να μη ξεχνας κατι σημαινει οτι το εχεις αγαπησει πολυ, και αυτο το πλοιο εχει αγαπηθει οσο λιγα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*SWAT

Siera Whisky Alfa Tango*

Διεθνές Σήμα Κλήσης για το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές".*
Πλέον, δεν αντιστοιχεί σε κανένα πλοίο.

Το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πια.

Οι αναμνήσεις μας, όμως, είναι ακόμα ζωντανές.
Οι αναμνήσεις δεν μπορούν να πάνε για scrap.

Ότι έζησε και βίωσε ο καθένας μας σε αυτό το πλοίο.
Ότι θυμάται.
Ότι θέλησε να ζήσει και δεν το έζησε.

_Τα ταξίδια μας συνεχίζονται .....

Η μόνη περιουσία είναι η μνήμη ......

Siera Whisky Alfa Tango ....._

Ώρα 22:00 για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Θήρα

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου τραβηγμένη στα πρώτα χρόνια που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.
Φωτογραφημένο στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου, με την σκάλα αποβίβασης στο πλάϊ που αργότερα αφαιρέθηκε.
Φωτογραφία που συνεχίζει να ομορφαίνει το πρακτορείο της Μαριάννας Κατσουλάκη στην Απολλωνία της Σίφνου.

Georgios Express.jpg

----------


## boeing

Τελικά δεν είδαμε κάποια φωτό της διάλυσης.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Τελικά δεν είδαμε κάποια φωτό της διάλυσης.


Και δεν πρόκειται να δούμε......

----------


## nickosps

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχουν κάπου? Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου στείλει ένα πμ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τελικά δεν είδαμε κάποια φωτό της διάλυσης.


 
*Να ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. ¶ρχισε η διάλυση*;

----------


## Rocinante

Εδω και καιρο εχω ακουσει διαφορους ψηθιρους οτι ειχε ξεκινησει.
Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος ισως να εχει ηδη τελειωσει.
Ολα αυτα βεβαια που μεταφερω δεν ειναι επιβεβαιωμενα καποιος σιγουρα θα ξερει κατι παραπανω απο εμενα.

----------


## seaways_lover

Το αγαπημένο βαπόρι δεν υπάρχει πιά. Αλλά οπως λέει και ο Roi (Aντώνης Λ.) θα υπαρχει παντα στις καρδιές όλων μας. Από εκεί δεν μπορεί να το πάρει κανείς. Όλα τέλειωσαν. Ο διαλύτης εκτέλεσε τη "δουλειά" του και έτσι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ζεί πλέον στη σφαίρα του ονείρου και της θύμησης πλέοντας στα ήσυχα νερά του μυαλού και της καρδιάς. Αντίο "Roi Baudouin", αντίο "Georgios Express".

----------


## kapas

ολα εγιναν τοσο γρηγορα... δεν μπορω ευκολα να διανοηθω οτι πλεον δεν υπαρχει ενα πλοιο... προσπαθησαμε ολοι μας αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα... το μονο που λειτουργει αψογα σε αυτη την χωρα ειναι τα συμφεροντα... ελλας το μεγαλειο σου... Γεωργιε, δεν σε ξεχνω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το αγαπημένο βαπόρι δεν υπάρχει πιά. Αλλά οπως λέει και ο Roi (Aντώνης Λ.) θα υπαρχει παντα στις καρδιές όλων μας. Από εκεί δεν μπορεί να το πάρει κανείς. Όλα τέλειωσαν. Ο διαλύτης εκτέλεσε τη "δουλειά" του και έτσι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ζεί πλέον στη σφαίρα του ονείρου και της θύμησης πλέοντας στα ήσυχα νερά του μυαλού και της καρδιάς. Αντίο "Roi Baudouin", αντίο "Georgios Express".


Φιλε seaways lover ο γραπτος σου λογος για το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο ειναι γεματος συναισθημα. Το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* παιρνει ζωη απο την ανασα μας... και ταξιδευει μαζι μας... η αγαπη ολων μας του χαρασει την ροτα... και εκεινο ακολουθει...

----------


## Leo

Εγώ έχω να σας πω κάτι ουσιαστικότερο. Χαλαρώστε γιατί πάμε για τριήμερο ξεκούρασης και συνεχίζουμε την Τρίτη αυτό το θέμα.... Πιστεύω για ευνόητους λόγους είμαι΄κατανοητός.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Εγώ έχω να σας πω κάτι ουσιαστικότερο. Χαλαρώστε γιατί πάμε για τριήμερο ξεκούρασης και συνεχίζουμε την Τρίτη αυτό το θέμα.... Πιστεύω για ευνόητους λόγους είμαι΄κατανοητός.


Πιότερο κατανοητός δεν γίνεται!!! Καλό τριήμερο σε όλους. Κι όμορφα καραβολατρικά ταξίδια!!!

----------


## giorgos....

εντάξει.. απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε. δεν έγεινε τίποτα..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πότε τελείωσαν κιόλας! Με τον Αλκαίο έκαναν αρκετό καιρό . Με αυτό που θέλαμε να ζήσει έκαναν μόνο 2 μήνες...*

----------


## seaways_lover

Κι εγω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Τόση βιασύνη πιά με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"; Απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό! Όλα έγιναν απίστευτα γρήγορα και έτσι το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά. Υπάρχει στις καρδιές μας και εκεί θα ταξιδεύει γιά πάντα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνω...*

O112.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Παντως αν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο την διαλυση του θα ηθελα να τις δω κι εγω!οποιος ξερει κατι ας μου στειλει πμ!

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντως αν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο την διαλυση του θα ηθελα να τις δω κι εγω!οποιος ξερει κατι ας μου στειλει πμ!


TO ίδιο και εγώ. θέλω να δω αν υπάρχουν.αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μας στείλει  πμ!

----------


## φανούλα

Ας αφήσουμε αυτά τώρα γιατί για κάποιους είναι επώδυνο να ακούν γι αυτό και ας δούμε άλλη μία φώτο του Γεώργιου αφιερωμένη βασικά στο Roi που αγαπάει αυτό το πλοίο και θα το αγαπάει για πάντα όπως επίσης και στον giorgos.... και στον tss apollon!! Πηγή google και συγνώμη αν έχει ξανανεβεί :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hayabusa

*πολύ όμορφη και ταυτόχρονα καταθλιπτική φωτογραφία. σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φανούλα*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω Φανουλα.

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φανούλα.. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στη *Φανούλα* για την φωτογραφία που μας αφιέρωσε και για τα όμορφα λόγια με τα οποία συνόδευσε τη φωτογραφία.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Για όσους θέλουν να το δουν το πλοίο στα τελευταία του θα το δουν με αποστολή φωτογραφιών μέσα από προσωπικά μηνύματα.

Η εικόνα, βέβαια, που θα μείνει σε όλους μας είναι σίγουρα η περήφανη εικόνα του πλοίου να σχίζει τα γαλάζια νερά του Αιγαίου.

Η προσπάθεια που έγινε δεν κατέληξε πουθενά αλλού παρά στα ανακυκλωτήρια της Aliaga.
Αυτό, όμως, που μένει είναι ότι μια μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων μπόρεσε να κινητοποιήσει μια μεγαλύτερη ομάδα ανθρώπων σε ένα κοινό, αλλά ανέφικτο, τελικά, σκοπό.

Ο στόχος που τέθηκε από την αρχή ήταν να γίνει το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* πλωτό μουσείο της Ιστορίας της Ακτοπλοΐας.
Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές",* πλέον, δεν υπάρχει.

Αυτό που απομένει είναι η συνέχιση της προσπάθειας συγκέντρωσης στοιχείων για την ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Ο στόχος είναι να μπορέσουν να καταστούν κοινά όλα όσα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι καταχωνιασμένα σε ντουλάπια, σε κούτες, σε υπόγεια, σε σεντούκια, σε βιβλιοθήκες.
Πριν τα φάνε τα θυσάνουρα και ο χρόνος.
Φωτογραφίες, δρομολόγια, ημερολόγια, καταχωρίσεις.
Μνήμες, βιώματα, αναμνήσεις.

Η προσπάθεια που γίνεται μέσα από αυτό το forum είναι μοναδική.
Η ανταπόκριση από φίλους τόσο στο εξωτερικό, όσο και στο εσωτερικό, είναι συγκινητική.
Υλικό σχετικά με την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα μας έχει σταλεί από την Ιταλία, τη Νότια Αφρική, την Αργεντινή, τον Καναδά, την Ολλανδία, το Βέλγιο, το Ναύπλιο, το Ηράκλειο, την Κέρκυρα, το Βόλο και τη Μήλο.
Το υλικό περιλαμβάνει, κυρίως, παλιά περιοδικά και εφημερίδες.
Οι πιο πολλοί δεν θέλουν να το ανεβάσουν οι ίδιοι για λόγους προσωπικούς.
Οι πιο πολλοί είναι έλληνες και το ερώτημα που μας κάνουν είναι αν πιστεύουμε ότι όλα αυτά τα αραχνιασμένα ντοκουμέντα ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους στη σημερινή εποχή.

Και σίγουρα αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται είναι πολύ λίγοι. 
Για αυτούς τους λίγους που,  τέλως πάντων, ενδιαφέρονται νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ανεβάσουμε ένα μέρος από αυτό το υλικό.

Όλα αυτά σίγουρα δεν αφορούν μόνο το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές".*
Αφορούν την Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.

Μια φωτογραφία με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* να φεύγει από τις Καμάρες της Σίφνου το καλοκαίρι του 1999.
Χωρίς σινιάλα στα πλαϊνά του.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στη *Φανούλα* με την πολύ μεγάλη καρδιά.

Φεύγοντας από τη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Αντώνη, καθε φορά που γράφεις πραγματικά γεμίζεις τον αναγνώστη σου με συναισθήματα. Είναι ένα πραγματικά ξεχωριστό ταλέντο αυτό 

Και επί του θέματος, γιατί τα σινιάλα είναι σβησμένα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία ; 
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ενα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*  στον φιλο Roi Baudoin!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Παιδιά, συνεχίζουμε όπως είμαστε.
Ο μεγάλος *Στέλιος Βιτσαράς* κατεβαίνοντας με το πλοίο στην άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου σε 9+ μποφώρ είχε πει την περίφημη φράση *"Ένα τσάι και γραμμή".  * 
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνεχίζουμε και εμείς.

Τα σινιαλα, φίλε *hayabusa,* είναι σβησμένα μιας και θεωρητικά το πλοίο δεν ανήκε στον Βεντούρη, αλλά σε κάποια κυρία που δεν αποκλείεται να ήταν και γραμματέας του.
Και να είναι καλά η κοπέλα αφού με τον τρόπο αυτό το πλοίο ταξίδεψε για δυο χρόνια περίπου, μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2000.
Το πλοίο δεν ανήκε θεωρητικά στον Ε. Βεντούρη, μιας και είχε προγηθεί η χρεωκοπία του, αλλά και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## hayabusa

*ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια ήταν τα " πολλά άλλα "που αναφέρεις στο παραπάνω ποστ σου. 


Πραγματικά περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις καθώς και το όποιο υλικό μοιραστείς μαζί μας 
*

----------


## φανούλα

> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στη *Φανούλα* για την φωτογραφία που μας αφιέρωσε και για τα όμορφα λόγια με τα οποία συνόδευσε τη φωτογραφία.
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια.
> 
> Για όσους θέλουν να το δουν το πλοίο στα τελευταία του θα το δουν με αποστολή φωτογραφιών μέσα από προσωπικά μηνύματα.
> 
> Η εικόνα, βέβαια, που θα μείνει σε όλους μας είναι σίγουρα η περήφανη εικόνα του πλοίου να σχίζει τα γαλάζια νερά του Αιγαίου.
> 
> Η προσπάθεια που έγινε δεν κατέληξε πουθενά αλλού παρά στα ανακυκλωτήρια της Aliaga.
> Αυτό, όμως, που μένει είναι ότι μια μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων μπόρεσε να κινητοποιήσει μια μεγαλύτερη ομάδα ανθρώπων σε ένα κοινό, αλλά ανέφικτο, τελικά, σκοπό.
> ...


Ο Roi φίλε γείτονα όταν γράφει, γράφει ιστορία αλλά όχι όπως τα βιβλία του σχολείου που αναρωτιέσαι "έχει πολύ ακόμα?", γράφει όπως τα έζησε και γράφει με το συναίσθημα που τα έζησε και σε κάνει να θες να ακούσεις όλα αυτά που έχει να σου πει κι ακόμα παραπάνω!!! Φίλε Roi πριν ανακαλύψω το nautilia.gr κάθε φορά που έφευγε το δικό μου βαπόρι για δεξαμενισμό φοβόμουν μήπως δεν ξανάρθει...κι έτσι κατάλαβα από την πρώτη στιγμή πως ένιωσες για το Γεώργιο. Μεγάλη κοπέλα βλέπεις η Πηνελόπη μας αλλά ευτυχώς την αγαπάει και το αφεντικό της όπως έχει αποδειχτεί!!! Τέλος θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για την πανέμορφη φώτο που ανέβασες που είναι γεμάτη χρώματα και ζωή καθώς και για τα υπέροχα λόγια σου!!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και όποτε σαλπάρεις ο Γεώργιος να είναι πάντα μαζί σου!!!

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baudouin" in Ostend, during the summer of (august) 1979
Rgds,
Arne

RB Aug 1979 Oostende.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> The "Roi Baudouin" in Ostend, during the summer of (august) 1979
> Rgds,
> Arne


Very nice arne!

----------


## Naias II

¶λλη μια όμορφη φωτογραφία στη Σύρο από την *gallery Efoplistis*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκε το πλοίο όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο;*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκε το πλοίο όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο;*


 
VEDOURIS SEA LINES.....με λιγα λογια η εταιρια μεχρι και την μερα που εφυγε το Γεωργιος Εξπρες ειχε 2 πλοια,το αλλο ειναι το Αγιος Γεωργιος.Ασχετο αν δν το ανεφερε στο site της...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Γιατί δεν το δρομολογούσε κάπου; Τη στιγμή που ταξιδεύει το πολύ γηραιότερο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Α του Αγούδημου...............*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Γιατί δεν το δρομολογούσε κάπου; Τη στιγμή που ταξιδεύει το πολύ γηραιότερο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Α του Αγούδημου...............*


Αλλη ψυχη εχει ο Κ.Αγουδημος και αλλη ο Βεντουρης....τεσπα δν βγαινω αλλο εκτος θεματος οσο για το τι δν το εβαζε να ταξιδεψη γυρνα στα πρωτα πρωτα ποστς να δεις μηπως υπαρχη κατι...

----------


## giorgos....

θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου vortigern.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> The "Roi Baudouin" in Ostend, during the summer of (august) 1979
> Rgds,
> Arne


wow Arne! Great photo! The ship on the left, is one of the Hengist /Horsa/ Senlac trio, or I am wrong??

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτό που απομένει είναι η συνέχιση της προσπάθειας συγκέντρωσης στοιχείων για την ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
> Ο στόχος είναι να μπορέσουν να καταστούν κοινά όλα όσα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι καταχωνιασμένα σε ντουλάπια, σε κούτες, σε υπόγεια, σε σεντούκια, σε βιβλιοθήκες.
> Πριν τα φάνε τα θυσάνουρα και ο χρόνος.
> Φωτογραφίες, δρομολόγια, ημερολόγια, καταχωρίσεις.
> Μνήμες, βιώματα, αναμνήσεις.


Οι θυσαυροι ειναι πολλοι και διασκορπισμενοι. Δουλεια δυσκολη η ενευρεση. Και ομως μια ημικατεστραμενη φωτογραφια, ενα αποκομα εφημεριδος , η δηιγηση μιας σχεδον ξεχασμενης ιστοριας και μπορουν παλι να αναστησουν ενα αγαπημενο μας πλοιο. Ενα πλοιο δεν πεθαινει ποτε οσο κρατιεται ζωντανο στις καρδιες μας.
Η ενοτητα "Η ιστορια της Ελληνικης και Ξενης Ναυτιλιας" δεν ειναι ο "μαιντανος" του φορουμ αυτου, αλλα ισως οτι πολυτιμοτερο εχει. 
Γιατι πουθενα αλλου σε κανενα φορουμ του κοσμου δεν θα δειτε τοση θερμη για αναζητηση της ιστοριας του συνολου των πλοιων και οχι μονο καποιων που απλως ηταν δημοφιλη. Και αυτο κανει το Nautilia.gr να ξεχωριζει.
Ψαχτε, ψαχτε, ψαχτε...
Και αυτο που θα βρειτε μοιραστειτε το.
Φανταστειτε ολους εμας που βλεπουν κατι καινουριο να ανεβαινουν στιγμιαια οι παλμοι της καρδιας. 
Και κυριως ποτε μην το βαζετε κατω αν η ερευνα δεν εχει αποτελεσμα.
Μην απελπιζεστε...
Nil Desperandum

----------


## arne

Yes, indeed i think it is the "HENGIST"
Rgds,
Arne

----------


## arne

Hi,
Here a photo from a friend ho was on holiday in Creece in may 1988.
The ex-Roi Baudouin in the port of Piraeus.
Rgds,
Arne

RB Piraeus mei 1988.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Great photo Arne! She was with good company that day... three beautiful greek-buildings IONIS, NAXOS and IONIS.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Arne, thank you very much for all your presents.

The above photo is a sweet memory of the beautiful greek days of the ship.
(The ship at the right of "Naxos" is "Ionion").

Ten years after the above photo, on *July 1997*, *"Georgios Express"* is waiting begginning again trips in Cyclades.
Unfortunately, it didn't begin.
It seemed a little bit the theatrical piece of *Samuel Bekett "Waiting for Godot". 

*Only after 2 years, on February 1999, the ship would make trips between Cyclades islands.
After 40 months laid-up in Piraeus, Perama, Salamis.

*July 1997.*
Two photos taken from *"Naias Express"* (ex: *"Ailsa Princess", "Erl Harold").*
Special dedicated to *Arne*, *seaways_lover, Ellinis* and *Rocinante.* 

In Piraeus Port.jpg

Waiting for Godot.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση των  εξαιρετικών φωτογραφιών του λατρεμένου σου πλοιου. Μακάρι όλα να 'ταν αλλιώς....
Να 'σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνω...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
photo 0013.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

> Great photo Arne! She was with good company that day... three beautiful greek-buildings IONIS, NAXOS and IONIS.


Just a tiny correction, the last ship is Ionion. Thank you for your great photo our friend and many thanks also to our friend Ellinis who identified the well hidden Ionis just behind Roi Baudoin. Well done!

----------


## arne

A old photo of the "Roi Baudouin"
Rgds,
Arne
Roi%20Baudouin-05.jpg

----------


## harlek

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει πού ανήκε το πλοίο κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του στην Ελλάδα.
Αρχικά το πήρε ο Κώστας Βεντούρης (Ventouris Ferries). Η εταιρεία νομίζω τώρα είναι του γιου Γιώργου Βεντούρη.
Μετά το βλέπω με τα σινιάλα του Βαγγέλη (και Αντώνη; ) Βεντουρη (Ventouris Sea Lines).
Ύστερα λέτε ότι ειναι προς τιμήν του Γιώργου Βεντούρη που δεν το έδινε για σκραπ στο τέλος της ζωής του...
...μετά ότι είχε τον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη με το Αγ. Γεώργιος (HENGIST), δηλαδή το B. Βεντούρη.
Μάλλον κάπου έχω μπερδευτεί! Αν κάποιος μπορεί με 2-3 προτάσεις ας με ξεμπερδέψει...!
 :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

harlek, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο μπλεγμένα.
Το βαπόρι ήρθε για τη Ventouris Ferries που είχε ιδρύσει και διοικούσε ο καπτα Κώστας Βεντούρης. Το 1987 ο καπτά Κώστας αποχωρεί και τα παιδιά του μοιράζουν τα πλοία, το όνομα Ventouris Ferries έμεινε στο Γιώργο Βεντούρη.

Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το πήρε ο Βαγγέλης με τον Αντώνη που ίδρυσαν την Ventouris Sea Lines. Ο Αντώνης αποχώρησε σύντομα για να κάνει τη δική του εταιρεία.
Το πλοίο παρέμεινε ως το τέλος στην ιδιοκτησία του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη που έχει και το ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. 

Τώρα αν κάποιος έγραψε οτι είναι προς τιμή του Γιώργου Βεντούρη που το κράτησε, έκανε λάθος.

----------


## harlek

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## Harry14

Εχει βρει καποιος αρθρα και φωτογραφιες απο το τελευταιο του ταξιδι και την διαδηκασια διαλυσης;

----------


## giorgos....

υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες απο το τελευταίο ταξίδι και τη διάλυση και μπορείς να τις βρείς απο άλλα μέλη που τις έχουν στην κατοχή τους....

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baudouin" long time ago, the time we ware young and beautiful...rgds, Arne.
img271RoiBaudouin1965.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> The "Roi Baudouin" long time ago, the time we ware young and beautiful...rgds, Arne.
> img271RoiBaudouin1965.jpg


Τhe photo is wonderful, thank you arne...!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Arne, let's back again in the past.
*Saturday*,* 5 of August of 1995.*
We are waiting the ship for a long trip to Amorgos.
The route is *Syros-Tinos-Mykonos-Naxos-Iraklia-Schinoussa-Koufonisia-Amorgos.*

It was the last time I travelled with *Georgios Express/Roi Baudouin* from Piraeus.
Two months later started the long period of laid-up, during 39 months (untill February 1999).

Μια φωτογραφία, φίλοι μου, με ιδιαίτερη συναισθηματική αξία.
Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* έρχεται με το ανάποδα για να δέσει.
Είναι *Σάββατο απόγευμα, 5 Αυγούστου 1995.*
Κάνει πολύ ζέστη και το μουράγιο είναι γεμάτο από κόσμο που περιμένει το πλοίο.
Η κοπέλα που στέκεται μπροστά φορά ένα πολύ ωραίο κοκαλάκι στα μαλιά.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία τραβάμε το πλοίο, μαζί με τα μαλλιά της κοπέλας (κατά λάθος).
Στη δεύτερη μόνο το κοκκαλάκι της κοπέλας.
Ήταν όμορφο το κοκκαλάκι και έδενε τόσο ωραία με την μαγική εικόνα του πλοίου εκείνο το απόγευμα....  

Αυτή ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ταξιδέψαμε με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* από τον Πειραιά.
Το ταξίδι αυτό θα μείνει για πάντα χαραγμένο στην καρδιά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Arne, τον Jolly Roger, τον Django, τον Haddok, τον giorgos...., τον Nikosnasia, τον Giovanaut, τον Α. molos, τον seaways_lover, τον T.S.S. APOLLON και τον Rocinante.

_Special dedicated to Arne and the other friends._ 

Saturday, 5 of August 1995

georgiosexpress.jpg

The long route

Δρομολόγιο.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ξαναταξιδευουμε Αντωνη.
Ας μπουμε και ας ανεβουμε καταστρωμα. Θα περασουμε καλα ειμαστε ωραια παρεα και εχουμε να πουμε πολλα.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε Αντωνη εξαιρετικος οπως παντα!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε και συνονόματε, είμαστε *onboard.*
Σε λίγα λεπτά φθάνουμε στην Πάρο ή στη Νάξο.
Είναι* Φλεβάρης του 1999.*
Το πλοίο, επιτέλους, ξαναταξιδεύει.

Τα ταξίδια μας συνεχίζονται για τα καλά.
Καλό είναι να είμαστε όλοι εδώ.
Τα ταξίδια αυτά, σίγουρα, δεν ξαναγίνονται...

Φίλε *cpt babis,* σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

*Georgios Express/Roi Baudouin
On board
February of 1999.*
After the period of 39 months laid-up.
_"In a few minutes, we are approaching Paros or Naxos Port".
_
Onboard.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Εξαιρετικές φώτο Αντώνη :shock:!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη εισαι καταπληκτικός όπως πάντα άλλωστε. Σ' ευχαριστώ που με συμπεριλαμβάνεις στην παρέα σου στα πανέμορφα ταξίδια σου. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## Ergis

> ..................... 
> *Georgios Express/Roi Baudouin*
> *On board*
> *February of 1999.*
> After the period of 39 months laid-up.
> _"In a few minutes, we are approaching Paros or Naxos Port"._
> 
> Onboard.jpg


παρος ειναι συναδελφε.
τελειες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνω...*

georgios expres 1.jpg
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Arne, τον Jolly Roger, τον Django, τον Haddok, τον giorgos...., τον Nikosnasia, τον Giovanaut, τον Α. molos, τον seaways_lover, τον T.S.S. APOLLON και τον Rocinante.
> 
> _Special dedicated to Arne and the other friends._ 
> 
> Saturday, 5 of August 1995
> 
> georgiosexpress.jpg
> 
> The long route
> ...


Roi σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Ειναι απιστευτα τα συναισθηματα που εχουμε ολοι νιωσει στεκομενοι σε ντοκους η ακουμπωντας σε ρελια...

Καθε ταξιδι-μια αναμνηση-μια ψυχικη κατασταση-ενα συνολο απο σκεψεις....

Τιποτε δεν ξεχνιεται...
Και αν η υλη καταστρεφεται και λιωνει, η ψυχη δεν πεθαινει ποτε....

Τα βασιλοβαπορα ζουνε στις ψυχες μας....!!!

----------


## arne

The "Roi Baudouin" enter Ostend for the first time, as a brand new ship, juni 1965. Rgds, Arne

----------


## Django

THANKS A LOT ARNE

Great picture, bitter feelings ..

----------


## Giovanaut

> The "Roi Baudouin" enter Ostend for the first time, as a brand new ship, juni 1965. Rgds, Arne



ROI is very beautiful there, like a cruiseship...
Thank you very much arne...!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you so musch, *Arne.*
It seems so beautiful.
We keep on travelling with* "Roi Baudouin" ....*

----------


## arne

I must say for that time the desigg was superb, steamlined, elegant and gracefull ! She had plenty of modern touches for that time (kitchen). The interiors were verry elegant. When i was on board the differences with the older ship's was amazing. To work there was verry pleasant. Remember the date of dessing 1964 !! 
Even as today when she sail the "Roi Baudouin" can cope with the newest ferry's !!!(only with passengers and cars no lorry's) 
Shame, Shame... but we have nice memory's that.. nobody can take away !!!! Arne

----------


## opelmanos

Miα φωτό από εμένα στις 7 Μαρτίου,που είχα πάει με το αμάξι.Δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο βέβαια το θέαμα :Sad: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57977

----------


## Tsikalos

Και μία φώτο από τον πειραία το 1986/87. Διακρίνεται και το πορτοκαλί της ΑΝΕΝ και μάλλον το Κνωσσός/φαιστός ελάχιστα στην πλώρη του

Plores.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όμορφες στιγμές, καλέ μας φίλε.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα όσα ανεβάζεις.

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε μου.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Δεν σε ξεχνω...*

photo 0012.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ωραία φωτό φίλε μου!!

----------


## giorgos....

ένα ευχαριστώ και σε σένα φίλε T.S.S APOLLON που θυμάσαι αυτό το αγαπημένο σκαρί, που ζεί μέσα στις καρδιές μας και ταξιδεύει απο με τις φωτογραφίες του καθενός.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον TSS Apollon για οτι μας εχει προσφερει τοσο καιρο... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

georgios express τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο το 2000

scans (57).jpg

Δεν ξεχνιεσαι!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> georgios express τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο το 2000
> 
> scans (57).jpg
> 
> Δεν ξεχνιεσαι!


_   Αλλος ενας φιλος που δεν ξεχνα..._  ειναι και ο Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## Naias II

*Στο "Εφοπλιστή" Νοεμβρίου αφιέρωμα στο Γεώργιος Εξπρές*

----------


## giorgos....

λίγο αργά....

----------


## Naias II

Κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα προτιμούσα το _ποτέ_..

να είσαι καλά που το θυμάσαι φίλε Naias II

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα πολυ ωραιο ταξιδι στο, γλυκο 1986, με το γεωργιος εξπρες απο τον μετρ του ειδους Φωτη Μαρτινο.Χωρις μελο και τα γνωστα, αλλα σαν να υπαρχει!Μπραβο του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι λιγο εγωκεντρικος στο γραψιμο του βεβαια αλλα ενταξει βγαζει καλη διαθεση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να εχετε υπ οψιν σας οτι ο κυριος Μαρτινος ειναι εγγονος του μεγαλου ελληνα Φωτη Κοντογλου οποτε η φλεβα σιγουρα υπαρχει.Μας το δειχνει 15 χρονια τωρα απο τα ταξιδια γεματα θαλασσα και ουρανο στα οποια ειμαστε και εμεις συνταξιδιωτες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GEORGIOS EXPRESS το 2000 στην σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους Roi baudoin, jolly roger , giorgos.........,Karystos & TSS APOLLON

negatives (314).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη εξαιρετικη!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματική ονειρική φωτογραφία.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> GEORGIOS EXPRESS το 2000 στην σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους Roi baudoin, jolly roger , giorgos.........,Karystos & TSS APOLLON
> 
> negatives (314).jpg


 
Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Κυριε Ben Bruce, Δεν Ξεχνας*...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο *βασιλιας* οταν ηταν Βελγος....
Αφιερωμενο στον *βασιλια του φορουμ αυτου*...

Roi Baudoin.jpg

YΓ. Σειρα απο αληθινες φωτογραφιες Ελληνικων πλοιων της περιοδου μετα το 1970. Τις αγορασα απο ενα συλλεκτη προσφατα και μου ηλθαν προ ημερων... Θα τις ανεβασω σιγα, σιγα ολες

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με μεγάλη χαρά περιμένουμε να τις δούμε.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει πάντα "πρόσω ολοταχώς".

----------


## seaways_lover

Φιλε Νικολα Πεππα σε ευχαριστουμε θερμα.

Μια υπεροχη φωτογραφια μιας τεραστιας αγαπης.... Να 'σαι καλα.

Κι οπως πολυ σωστα λεει κι ο φιλος μας ο Αντωνης, το πλοιο θα ταξιδευει παντα 

"προσω ολοταχως"!!!

Περιμενουμε με αγωνια το πολυτιμο αρχειο που απεκτησες.

Παντα τετοια!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ο *βασιλιας* οταν ηταν Βελγος....
> Αφιερωμενο στον *βασιλια του φορουμ αυτου*...
> 
> Roi Baudoin.jpg
> 
> YΓ. Σειρα απο αληθινες φωτογραφιες Ελληνικων πλοιων της περιοδου μετα το 1970. Τις αγορασα απο ενα συλλεκτη προσφατα και μου ηλθαν προ ημερων... Θα τις ανεβασω σιγα, σιγα ολες


Κυριε Πεππα ενα τερατιο ευχαριστω για την προθεση σας. Πραγματικα ειστε εξαιρετικος!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GEORGIOS EXPRESS στο λιμανι του πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1995.Μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στον ROI BAUDOIN, Giorgos....

new (216).jpg

----------


## Ergis

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ τα λογια ειναι περιττα...μας λειπεις πολυ φιλε....

Συντομα θα εχω στα χερια μου ενα βραδυνο βιντεακι του βαποριου

Λιγο υπομονη..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ τα λογια ειναι περιττα...μας λειπεις πολυ φιλε....
> 
> Συντομα θα εχω στα χερια μου ενα βραδυνο βιντεακι του βαποριου
> 
> Λιγο υπομονη..



Eδω ειμαι ρε παιδια!Δεν πεθανα ακομα!

----------


## Ergis

> Eδω ειμαι ρε παιδια!Δεν πεθανα ακομα!


στο βαπορι ναναφεροταν το φιλε συναδελφε.....

----------


## φανούλα

> Συντομα θα εχω στα χερια μου ενα βραδυνο βιντεακι του βαποριου


Μιας που είπες για βιντεάκι του βαποριού, θυμήθηκα ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο του βάπορα και αφού δεν μπορώ να το βρω μόνη μου, θα ήθελα να το πω σε όλους σας και ιδιαίτερα στον Αντώνη που ξέρω ότι θα του αρέσει πάρα πολύ να ξανακούσει το Γιώργη να σφυρίζει καμαρωτά καμαρωτά!!! Στο σίριαλ "Εγκλήματα" λοιπόν του ΑΝΤ1 στο επεισόδιο που πάνε στη Σύρο δείχνει τον πανέμορφο βάπορα σε πολύ όμορφες πόζες αλλά βιντεάκι στο youtube δε βρήκα και δεν ξέρω sites που προβάλουν επεισόδια σειρών...
Μακάρι κάποιος από σας να το βρει και να το ανεβάσει!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μιας που είπες για βιντεάκι του βαποριού, θυμήθηκα ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο του βάπορα και αφού δεν μπορώ να το βρω μόνη μου, θα ήθελα να το πω σε όλους σας και ιδιαίτερα στον Αντώνη που ξέρω ότι θα του αρέσει πάρα πολύ να ξανακούσει το Γιώργη να σφυρίζει καμαρωτά καμαρωτά!!! Στο σίριαλ "Εγκλήματα" λοιπόν του ΑΝΤ1 στο επεισόδιο που πάνε στη Σύρο δείχνει τον πανέμορφο βάπορα σε πολύ όμορφες πόζες αλλά βιντεάκι στο youtube δε βρήκα και δεν ξέρω sites που προβάλουν επεισόδια σειρών...
> Μακάρι κάποιος από σας να το βρει και να το ανεβάσει!!!


Φανταζομαι δεν αναφερεσαι στο πλοιο, με το οποιο υποτιθεται πηγαν στη Συρο, γιατι εκεινο ηταν το μοναδικο επισης ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ...!!!!

Βραδυνα πλανα πανω στο πλοιο, φοντο η Ερμουπολη και απο πανω επαιζε....
"τα ματια κλειστε γλυκα ακουμπηστε στην κουπαστη...)

Σορρυ για το off topic....

----------


## φανούλα

> Φανταζομαι δεν αναφερεσαι στο πλοιο, με το οποιο υποτιθεται πηγαν στη Συρο, γιατι εκεινο ηταν το μοναδικο επισης ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ...!!!!
> 
> Βραδυνα πλανα πανω στο πλοιο, φοντο η Ερμουπολη και απο πανω επαιζε....
> "τα ματια κλειστε γλυκα ακουμπηστε στην κουπαστη...)
> 
> Σορρυ για το off topic....


Όχι μιλάω για μετά, που είχαν φτάσει στη Σύρο και κάποιος-οι(δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς) κάνανε βόλτες στο λιμάνι και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά να δείχνει τον ένα και μοναδικό Roi Baudoin!!!

----------


## Ergis

Φαννουλα ξερω ποιο λες,το ειδα προσφατα στο ιντερνετ.θα το βρω αν και αποτι θυμαμαι δεν το δειχνει πολυ.

----------


## φανούλα

> Φαννουλα ξερω ποιο λες,το ειδα προσφατα στο ιντερνετ.θα το βρω αν και αποτι θυμαμαι δεν το δειχνει πολυ.


 Ε έργο είναι, δε θα δείχνει συνέχεια το πλοίο, αλλά όσο το δείχνει είναι καταπληκτικό και η ατμόσφαιρα μαγεύει με το σφύριγμά του, που είναι σαν να ξαναγεννιέται!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Περιμένω με μεγάλη αγωνία το βίντεο Φανούλα.Σε εσένα βασιζόμαστε :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> Περιμένω με μεγάλη αγωνία το βίντεο Φανούλα.Σε εσένα βασιζόμαστε


 Όπως είπα παραπάνω έψαξα να το βρω αλλά δε τα κατάφερα:?.  Και λόγω της άγνοιάς μου σε sites που προβάλλουν σειρές, παρακάλεσα όποιος μπορεί να το βρει!!! Αυτό το επεισόδιο είχε προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση λίγο καιρό μετά το τέλος... και εγώ που γνώρισα το βαπόρι από το φόρουμ μας μόνο, συγκινήθηκα!!! Οπόταν πιστεύω αξίζει πάρα πολύ τον κόπο να βρεθεί!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φανούλα και Μάνο νομίζω τα βρήκα τα βίντεο......
http://www.greektube.org/content/view/2879/2/

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/2880/2/

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φανούλα και Μάνο νομίζω τα βρήκα τα βίντεο......
> http://www.greektube.org/content/view/2879/2/
> 
> http://www.greektube.org/content/view/2880/2/


Μοναδικα ως συνηθως τα εγκληματα, η Πρωτοψαλτη, αλλα πανω απ' ολα τα υπεροχα βαπορια μας.
Σ' ευχαριστουμε που μας τα θυμησες...!!!!




> Φανταζομαι δεν αναφερεσαι στο πλοιο, με το οποιο υποτιθεται πηγαν στη Συρο, γιατι εκεινο ηταν το μοναδικο επισης ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ...!!!!
> 
> Βραδυνα πλανα πανω στο πλοιο, φοντο η Ερμουπολη και απο πανω επαιζε....
> "τα ματια κλειστε γλυκα ακουμπηστε στην κουπαστη...)
> 
> Σορρυ για το off topic....





> Όχι μιλάω για μετά, που είχαν φτάσει στη Σύρο και κάποιος-οι(δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς) κάνανε βόλτες στο λιμάνι και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά να δείχνει τον ένα και μοναδικό Roi Baudoin!!!


Τελικα φανουλα, το ιδιο βιντεακι λεγαμε....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Δημήτρη σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και για τα 2 βίντεο!!!!!!!!!!
Είναι μοναδικά και απίστευτα μαγικά 2 θρύλοι που δεν ταξιδεύουν πια να ξαναζωντανεύουν μπροστά μας!!!!!

Υ.Γ. Γιάννη εσύ έλεγες για το πρώτο βίντεο που δεν το θυμόμουν, εγώ έλεγα για το δεύτερο :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δημήτρη σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και για τα 2 βίντεο!!!!!!!!!!
> Είναι μοναδικά και απίστευτα μαγικά 2 θρύλοι που δεν ταξιδεύουν πια να ξαναζωντανεύουν μπροστά μας!!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γιάννη εσύ έλεγες για το πρώτο βίντεο που δεν το θυμόμουν, εγώ έλεγα για το δεύτερο!!!


Τωρα σ' επιασα..... :Surprised:  :Razz:

----------


## seaways_lover

Καθ' υπόδειξη λοιπόν των προλαλισάντων, εκανα δύο εικόνες απο αυτά τα δύο επεισοδια της σειρας.

Στην πρώτη, πανοραμικό πλάνο του λιμανιού της Ερμούπολης, πάνω απο το υπέροχο Εξπρές Αθηνά, με πρωταγωνιστή του πλάνου τον αξέχαστο βάπορα.

01.jpg

Στην δευτερη, μπορεί το βαπορι μας να μην φαίνεται ολόκληρο, αλλα τη θεωρω σημαντικοτατη σκηνη στο βιντεο γιατι ... "σφυριζει"

02.jpg

Αφιερώμενες σε όλο το φόρουμ και ιδιαίτερα στη *Φανούλα* και στον *Δημήτρη Τ*.

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ seaways lover :Surprised:  :Razz: !!! Πάρα πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου να το κάνεις και φωτογραφία και να καθόμαστε να το κοιτάμε με τις ώρες ή να το ακούμε να μας "μιλάει" στο βίντεο!!! O Roi προφανώς για να μην έχει απαντήσει ακόμα ή δεν το έχει δει, ή το είδε και έμεινε :Wink: !!!
Γι ακόμα μία φορά ο βάπορας...είναι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ!!!
Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Φανούλα,* το έχω δει και σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ συγκινητικό.

_Είστε όλοι σας υπέροχοι!!!_

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε τιμήθηκε *ο καπεταν Γιώργης Κολυδάς.*
Ο *καπετάν Γιώργης* ταξίδεψε με πολλά καράβια.
Ένα από αυτά είναι και το αγαπημένο μας *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*, στο οποίο πλοιάρχησε αρχικά κάποιους μήνες του 1993.
Στη συνέχεια επέστρεψε στα τέλη του 1994 για να το ταξιδέψει μέχρι τον πρώτο παροπλισμό του, τον Οκτώβριο του 1995).
Ας θυμηθούμε δύο χαρακτηριστικά σημεία από την συνέντευξη που μας παραχώρησε *ο καπεταν Γιώργης Κολυδάς στις 5 Νοεμβρίου 2009.*

*"Μια φορά στην Κάσο το απαγορευτικό κρατούσε για πολλές ημέρες και τα τρόφιμα κόντευαν να τελειώσουν. Επί ένα μήνα δεν είχε πιάσει καράβι. Ακόμα και το αλεύρι είχε τελειώσει. Με παρακάλεσαν να προσπαθήσω να πιάσω για να μην πεθάνουν οι άνθρωποι από την πείνα. 
  Στο πήγαινε δεν έπιασα.
  Στην επιστροφή, όμως, τα κατάφερα.
  Μόνο το «Γεώργιος» τόλμησε να ζυγώσει.

  Το σφύριγμα του βαποριού τότε στα νησάκια αυτά είχε μεγάλη αξία.
  Και κάθε φορά που έπιανα, σφύριζα προκειμένου νΆ ακούσουν ότι ήρθε το βαπόρι.  Ότι ώρα και να πήγαινα.
  Οι γιαγιάδες μου έλεγαν «Παιδί μου να έχεις την ευχή μας, χάρη σε σας
  έχουμε επαφή με τον άλλο κόσμο».

* 
Και δυο φωτογραφίες με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στη Σαντορίνη.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι φυσικά του *Jolly Roger.*
Τραβήχτηκαν και οι δυο στη Σαντορίνη.
Η δεύτερη είναι τραβηγμένη στις *6 Μαρτίου 1995*, επί πλοιαρχίας Γιώργη Κολυδά.
Δίπλα στο *"Γεώργιος"* είναι δεμένο το *"Εξπρές Σαντορίνη".*


Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *Κώστα τον Βελαλόπουλο*, τον πλοίαρχο του *"Πηνελπόπη Α"
* για όλα όσα μας μοιράστηκε μαζί μας σχετικά με το *Γιώργη τον Κολυδά* και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".  

Γεώργιος Εξπρές.jpg


Στη Σαντορίνη.jpg

_Jolly Roger_

----------


## Giovanaut

Τωρα Roi με τελειωσες....
Πραγματικα πολυ δυνατες τουτες οι κουβεντες και οι στιγμες....

Να ειναι γεροι ολοι τους, και εμεις ν' απολαμβανουμε τις ιστοριες που με γλαφυροτητα και συγκινηση μας προσφερουν...!!!

Για τα αστερακια μας, ουδεν σχολιον... Οι φωτο ειναι μοναδικες...!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

το Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν υπάρχει πιά.. όμως ζεί μέσα στις καρδιές μας και ταξιδεύει ξανά με τις αναμνήσεις και τις σκέψεις όλων μας..
να είστε όλοι καλά..
Αφίσα Γεώργιος  Εξπρές δοκιμη4.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> το Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν υπάρχει πιά.. όμως ζεί μέσα στις καρδιές μας και ταξιδεύει ξανά με τις αναμνήσεις και τις σκέψεις όλων μας..
> να είστε όλοι καλά..


Αχ αθανατη ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αχχχχχχχχ.........

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη και Γιωργο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα ομορφα λογια και τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες σας. Αντωνη το πλοιο επιανε Κασο ή του ειπαν να παει εκτακτως; Το περιστατικο ηταν το 93 η το 95; Επειδη εχω ζησει 5 μερες της ζωης μου στο πολυ ιδιαιτερο νησι της Δωδεκανησου πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω λιγες παραπανω λεπτομερειες για το περιστατικο αυτο... Μονο και μονο η εικονα της επιστροφης στις αρχες-μεσα της δεκαετιας του 90 με ενα τοσο ομορφο βαπορι να προσεγγιζει με κακιστο καιρο το μικρο νησι ειναι ιδιαιτερα ομορφη και γλυκια!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> το Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν υπάρχει πιά.. όμως ζεί μέσα στις καρδιές μας και ταξιδεύει ξανά με τις αναμνήσεις και τις σκέψεις όλων μας..
> να είστε όλοι καλά..
> Αφίσα Γεώργιος  Εξπρές δοκιμη4.jpg



Νομιζω οτι επρεπε να αναφαιρθεις και το ονομα του φωτιογραφου που ειναι ο γιωργος κουρουπης που εχει προσφερει απλοχερα πολλες φωτο ,δωρεαν,και με δικαιωματα δημοσιευσης σε εμας τους καραβολατρες.Το γεωργιος δεν το ξεχναμε τον καλο τον καλλιτεχνη ομως γιατι τον ξεχναμε?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε καλέ, ο καπετάν Γιώργης Κολυδάς πλοιάρχησε στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" το 1993, για λίγο το 1994 και όλο το 1995 μέχρι το πλοίο να δέσει οριστικά.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το περιστατικό έγινε το 1993.

Για χρόνια αναφερόταν αυτό στο καράβι ως σημαντικό γεγονός. 

Η φράση του καπετάνιου "*Μόνο το «Γεώργιος» τόλμησε να ζυγώσει" αντικατοπτρίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη ναυτοσύνη πλοίου και πληρώματος.*
*Σίγουρα θα θελαμε να είμασταν και εμείς εκεί.*

----------


## giorgos....

> Νομιζω οτι επρεπε να αναφαιρθεις και το ονομα του φωτιογραφου που ειναι ο γιωργος κουρουπης που εχει προσφερει απλοχερα πολλες φωτο ,δωρεαν,και με δικαιωματα δημοσιευσης σε εμας τους καραβολατρες.Το γεωργιος δεν το ξεχναμε τον καλο τον καλλιτεχνη ομως γιατι τον ξεχναμε?


η φωτογραφία είναι γνωστή πλέον.. όλοι ξέρουν ποιός είναι ο φωτογράφος και έτσι κι αλλιώς η φωτογραφία αυτή έχει ξανανέβει στο ίδιο θέμα..

κάποιο σχόλιο για το καράβι ή τη συζήτηση που έχουμε?

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σας παιδιά εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από όλους σας!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια πολυ μικρη συνεισφορα σε οτι εχετε ανεβασει εδω για το Γεωργιος Εξπρες.Καλοκαιρι του '89 και απο ψηλα μας χαιρεταει απο το λιμανι της Παρου.
Η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη στον Ben Bruce,τον Roi Baudouin,τον T.S.S.Apollon,τον Giorgos και φυσικα σε οσους αγωνιστηκαν για αυτο το βαπορι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη πανοραμικη φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου που αγαπηθηκε πολυ,  Φιλε Tasos@@@ Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*...στην Τηνο στις 14 Αυγουστου του 1984.   

georgios express.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη και ιστορικη φωτο φιλε T.S.S.Apollon.Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δυο σας.

Στη φωτογραφία του καλού φίλου *Τάσου* το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* είναι σκέτη ομορφιά. Το σκαρί του δένει τόσο αρμονικά με τον κόλπο της Παροικιάς.

*Τα πλοία ομορφαίνουν τα λιμάνια, ή τα λιμάνια ομορφαίνουν τα πλοία;
*

----------


## tolis milos

Μια φωτό απο την γέφυρα του πλοίου! θα επρεπε να κανω καποια εισαγωγή αλλα δεν εχω να πω κάτι αφήνω την εικόνα να μιλήσει....
σάρωση0012.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία! appl.gifappl.gif Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια για να σε ευχαριστήσω που τη μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!

----------


## Apostolos

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω να πετάγεται ποιό ψηλά η θάλασσα απο τις άγκυρες παρα απο την πλώρη!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

και εγώ το ίδιο. απίστευτο και εντυπωσιακό ταυτόχρονα !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Η δύναμη της θάλασσας πάνω σε ένα καταπληκτικό σκαρί. Αριστουργηματική απεικόνηση. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερη φωτογραφια χιλια μπραβο!!!

----------


## SAMOILIS

EINAI KATAPLIKTIKO KARAVI

----------


## SAMOILIS

*σαν επικουρος, στην δραπετσωνα το 1998, με αρχικαμαρωτο τον κυρΒασιλη. ειχε ερθει και ο Βεντουρης στο πλοιο οταν ηρθαμε πειραια. Βεβαια την χρονια εκεινη δεν ξεκινησε δρομολογια, ειχε λιγες καμπινες, και αυτες ηταν πανω. φεραμε καρεκλες καινουργιες κοκκινες, θυμαμαι που σκουπιζα τις καρεκλες στα αεροπορικα , και ειχε μια πολυ μικρη λατζα...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μας, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Το *1998* το πλοίο ήταν να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, αλλά τελικά δεν ξεκίνησε.
Παρέμεινε για κάποιο διάστημα δεμένο μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λίγο πιο πέρα από τη θέση που δένει σήμερα  το "SUPERFAST" (αυτό που ταξιδευει για το Ηράκλειο.
Τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια τα ξεκίνησε τον *Φεβρουάριο του 1999.*

Ταξίδεψες καθόλου με το πλοίο εκείνα τα δυο χρόνια;

----------


## opelmanos

> *σαν επικουρος, στην δραπετσωνα το 1998, με αρχικαμαρωτο τον κυρΒασιλη. ειχε ερθει και ο Βεντουρης στο πλοιο οταν ηρθαμε πειραια. Βεβαια την χρονια εκεινη δεν ξεκινησε δρομολογια, ειχε λιγες καμπινες, και αυτες ηταν πανω. φεραμε καρεκλες καινουργιες κοκκινες, θυμαμαι που σκουπιζα τις καρεκλες στα αεροπορικα , και ειχε μια πολυ μικρη λατζα...*


Πολύ ωραία περιγραφή φίλε SAMOILI .πραγματικά ήσουν τυχερός που μπήκες και δούλεψες σε ένα τόσο ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ και ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.Πρέπει να είσαι το μοναδικό μέλος του ΦΟΡΟΥΜ που έχεις δουλέψει σε αυτό .Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας και Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## SAMOILIS

*ειχαμε φυγει απο την δραπετσωνα το μεσημερι του Ιουνιου για να δεσουμε στον πειραια, θυμαμαι οτι ηταν γρηγορο καραβι, και ο αρχικαμαρωτος αυστηρος. αλλα ειχα βγει στο καταστρωμα να δω την εισοδο στο λιμανι. ναι δεσαμε στις παλιες αποθηκες διπλα, μας ελεγαν οτι θα ξεκινησουμε δρομολογια την παρασκευη για κυθνο-σεριφο -σιφνο-κιμωλο-μηλο κατι που τελικα δεν εγινε...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Σίφνος,* καλοκαίρι του *2000.*

Το όμορφο σκαρί με τα σβησμένα σινιάλα στις μπάντες φθάνει στις Καμάρες.
Το πλοίο έρχεται από Μίλο-Κίμωλο, κάνει αριστερή στροφή και αργά αργά έρχεται να δέσει.
Η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο θολή, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να τη δούμε.

Ο *"Βασιλιάς"* των Κυκλάδων δυο μήνες πριν από την τελευταία του παράσταση.
Υπερήφανος και αξιoπρεπής, όπως πάντα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _Arne_ και τον _Jolly Roger._

Arriving in *Sifnos Port* (Kamares) in the summer of 2000.

Special dedicated to _Arne_ and _Jolly Roger.  _  

Στη Σιφνο 20.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο φιλε αντωνη αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι απο το 1999 γιατι το 2000 που ηταν η τελευταια χρονια ειχε πιο αξιοπρεπες βαψιμο και δεν φαινοταν τα σβησμενα λογοτυπα της εταιρειας

----------


## hayabusa

θα μας θυμήσει κάποιος καλός φίλος για ποιο λόγο ήταν σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες του πλοίου;

----------


## Tasos@@@

> *Σίφνος,* καλοκαίρι του *2000.*
> 
> Το όμορφο σκαρί με τα σβησμένα σινιάλα στις μπάντες φθάνει στις Καμάρες.
> Το πλοίο έρχεται από Μίλο-Κίμωλο, κάνει αριστερή στροφή και αργά αργά έρχεται να δέσει.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο θολή, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να τη δούμε.
> 
> Ο *"Βασιλιάς"* των Κυκλάδων δυο μήνες πριν από την τελευταία του παράσταση.
> Υπερήφανος και αξιoπρεπής, όπως πάντα.
> 
> ...


Πολυ ομορφη και ιστορικη φωτογραφια φιλε Αντωνη,να'σαι καλα που μας ξαναθυμησες τον βαπορα....

----------


## giorgos....

κάθε φωτογραφία του βασιλιά είναι μοναδική....
ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεστε....να είστε καλά.

----------


## Panos80

Μια απορια. Το πλοιο ειχε προπελακι μπροστα? Στη φωτο βλεπω στη πλωρη απονερα αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω. Αν θυμαμαι καλα το Αιγαιον που στην ουσια ηταν ο προγονος του Γεωργιος Εξπρες δεν ειχε.

----------


## Ellinis

> θα μας θυμήσει κάποιος καλός φίλος για ποιο λόγο ήταν σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες του πλοίου;


Γιατί με βάση τα χαρτιά ταξίδευε για την "Αγ.Γεωργιος ΝΕ" και όχι για τη VSL.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Μια απορια. Το πλοιο ειχε προπελακι μπροστα? Στη φωτο βλεπω στη πλωρη απονερα αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω. Αν θυμαμαι καλα το Αιγαιον που στην ουσια ηταν ο προγονος του Γεωργιος Εξπρες δεν ειχε.


 
Αυτο το θαυμαστο σκαρι που ποτε δεν θα ξεχασουμε ΕΙΧΕ προπελακι στην πλωρη, ευθεια κατω απο το γραμμα *S* του GEORGIO*S.*

----------


## hayabusa

> Γιατί με βάση τα χαρτιά ταξίδευε για την "Αγ.Γεωργιος ΝΕ" και όχι για τη VSL.


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση φίλε Ellinis. βλέπω πάντως πως παρόλα αυτά η δανέζικη κορώνα υπάρχει στην τσιμινιέρα του. Αλήθεια, αυτή η εταιρεία που ανέφερες σε ποιον ανήκε; Είχε άλλα πλοία ή ήταν απλά μια εικονική εταιρεία που εξυπηρετούσε οικονομοφορολογικά συμφέροντα;

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως το έθεσες αρκετά καλά.




> ήταν απλά μια εικονική εταιρεία που εξυπηρετούσε οικονομοφορολογικά συμφέροντα;

----------


## giorgos....

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση φίλε Ellinis. βλέπω πάντως πως παρόλα αυτά η δανέζικη κορώνα υπάρχει στην τσιμινιέρα του. Αλήθεια, αυτή η εταιρεία που ανέφερες σε ποιον ανήκε; Είχε άλλα πλοία ή ήταν απλά μια εικονική εταιρεία που εξυπηρετούσε οικονομοφορολογικά συμφέροντα;


η ¶γιος Γεώργιος ναυτιλιακή ήταν η εταιρεία που άνηκε στα χαρτιά το Γεώργιος Εξπρές τότε..
ιδιοκτησιας Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη..

----------


## arne

Thank You verry much !! :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GEORGIOS EXPRESS (κλαψ λυγμ) στη ροτα για αναφη τον σεπτεμβριο του 2000

negatives (289).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους του αδικοχαμενου αυτου πλοιου

----------


## Tasos@@@

> GEORGIOS EXPRESS (κλαψ λυγμ) στη ροτα για αναφη τον σεπτεμβριο του 2000
> 
> negatives (289).jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους του αδικοχαμενου αυτου πλοιου


Α ρε φιλε Ben με τα αριστουργηματα σου! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε BEN στο έχω πεί ξανά.. θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην ειρωνεύεσαι με σχόλια τύπου (κλαψ λυγμ) γιατί σε αυτή την κατάσταση που ειρωνεύεσαι συμετείχα και εγώ οπότε προσβάλεις και εμένα. Και στην τελική αν διαφωνείς με κάτι μπορείς να το εκφράσεις με όμορφο τρόπο και όχι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να πετάς σπόντες και ειρωνίες..
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ..

----------


## opelmanos

Σωστός ο Γιώργος και θα συμφωνήσω εδώ μαζί του γιατί δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούγονται τέτοια ειρωνευτικά και πικρόχολα σχόλια σχετικά με το πλοίο !!!Εντάξει ρε παιδιά δεν λέω οτί τα καράβια είναι άψυχα σώματα,λαμαρίνες και όχι άνθρωποι αλλά για μερικούς είναι η ζωή η ανάσα.Και ειδικά  όταν κάποιος έχει κάνει ομαδική προσπάθεια για να σωθεί είχε την αγωνία να δεί πού θα καταλήξει όλος αυτός ο αγώνας μέρα νύχτα να τρέχουν να μαζεύουν υπογραφές να ψάχνουν να βρούν μια λύση και τελικά αυτή η προσπάθεια πέφτει στο κενό και να σε κοροιδεύει μετά και ο άλλος με αυτά τα σχόλια δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο λίγος σεβασμός δεν νομίζω οτί βλάπτέι.Και θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ όλους αυτούς που έκαναν αυτή την συγκινιτηκή προσπάθεια για να σωθεί το πλοίο άσχετα αν το πλοίο έφυγε μακρυά μας να είναι όλοι καλά και να το θυμούνται 
Φιλικά Μανώλης

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητοί φίλοι, εαν κάποιος νιώθει ενοχλημένος από τον άλλο θα σας παρακαλέσω να το συζητήσετε μεταξύ σας με πμ ή αλλιώς. Εδώ ας κρατήσουμε την κουβέντα σε καραβολατρικό περιεχόμενο.

----------


## nikolas200

Εχεις δίκιο Ελληνις αλλά καποια καράβια τα οποία έχουν προσφέρει στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοια και μας θυμίζουν τα νιάτα μας είναι άδικο να γράφουμε ειρωνικά σχόλια γι αυτά. Καλύτερα να μην γράφουμε τίποτα

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEwCygDNlM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijqils1zP-o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F7vML2mM60

21/8/1992 – Επιστροφή για Πειραιά με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ από Σαντορίνη μέσω Ίου – Νάξου – Πάρου – Σύρου. Σε τρία μέρη λόγω μήκους. Το σφύριγμα στην Ίο είναι οργισμένο επειδή ο συνάδελφος του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ μας άφησε να περιμένουμε απ’ έξω. Γι αυτό κι όταν μας χαιρέτησε φεύγοντας εμείς δεν απαντήσαμε. Η ταινία τελειώνει στις Φλέβες με ένα κροσσάρισμα με το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## hayabusa

τι εκανες τώρα...κάποιοι θα κόψουν τις φλέβες τους !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΜΑΓΙΚΟ απλα ΜΑΓΙΚΟ!!!

----------


## marsant

Tι αλλο θα δουν τα ματια μας:shock: μοναδικο το αρχειο σου φιλε karystos!Μια ερωτηση μοναχα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μαζευε την διαφορα απο το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ?Γιατι εκεινη την εποχη το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ηταν απο τα πιο γκαζατα του Αγαιου και κατεβαινε με 22 μιλια στα νησια.

----------


## nikolas200

AΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω γι αυτα τα ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα απιθανο!Που ειναι ο giorgos......?

----------


## vinman

Απίστευτα πράγματα!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Κarystos!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαίσιες στιγμές, φίλε *Karystos.*

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το απολαυστικό ταξίδι στο χρόνο που μας χάρισες...

----------


## nickosps

Εντάξει. το βίντεο είναι τρομερό! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! (Και τελειώνει και πολύ ωραία...Σωστά, Μαρίνο?! :Very Happy: )

----------


## marsant

Eτσι ετσι μακαρι ολα να ειχαν τετοιο φιναλε:mrgreen:

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVzr04_qY1c

Μεγάλο Σάββατο 1992 και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αποπλέει από την Παροικιά σφυρίζοντας για Πειραιά. Νομίζω πως ήταν το τελευταίο του Πάσχα στην Παροναξία.

----------


## opelmanos

_Το σφυριγμά είναι  πραγματικά όλα τα λεφτά!!_
_Θυμίζει πολύ την κόρνα του Λατώ_
_Σε ταξιδεύει σε μία διαφορετική εποχή που τα καράβια ξυπνούσαν με το σφύριγμα τους τα νησιά_ 
_Πραγματικά το βλέπεις ολοζώντανο στο βίντεο σαν να μην έχει συμβεί απολύτως τίποτα. Αλι σε αυτούς που είχαν την τύχη να το γνωρίσουν να το περπατήσουν και να περάσουν αμέτρητες ώρες στα καταστρώματα του αγναντεόντας τον Κυκλαδίτικο ήλιο_ 
*Σ΄ευχαριστούμε φίλε Κάρυστος για το βίντεο που ανέβασες !!*

----------


## Karolos

_Από slides δύο φωτογραφίες στήν Πάρο με αναχώρηση για Σίφνο, πρίν πάει γιά διάλυση._

sc._ (36).jpg

sc._ (35).jpg

_Αφιερωμένες στούς λάτρεις τού βαποριού._

----------


## Karolos

_¶λλη μία με έμφαση σε πλώρη, γέφυρα και τζιμινιέρα.
_
sc._ (34).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Κάρολε*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

Το σεντούκι με το θησαυρό έχει ανοίξει για τα καλά.
Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, υπέροχες αναμνήσεις.

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι επιβάλλεται μια κανονική προβολή slides.
Με καλό κρασί, καλή παρέα και απογειωνόμαστε ....
_"Επτάνησος" - "Δήλος"
"Γεώργιος Εξπρές" - "Bari Express"
"Νάξος" - "Πάρος"
_
Είμαστε, ήδη, κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80...

_Σας περιμένουμε
_

----------


## Karolos

> Φίλε *Κάρολε*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Το σεντούκι με το θησαυρό έχει ανοίξει για τα καλά.
> Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, υπέροχες αναμνήσεις.
> 
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι επιβάλλεται μια κανονική προβολή slides.
> Με καλό κρασί, καλή παρέα και απογειωνόμαστε ....
> _"Επτάνησος" - "Δήλος"
> "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" - "Bari Express"
> ...


_Εγώ είμαι μέσα_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φίλε *Κάρολε*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Το σεντούκι με το θησαυρό έχει ανοίξει για τα καλά.
> Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, υπέροχες αναμνήσεις.
> 
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι επιβάλλεται μια κανονική προβολή slides.
> Με καλό κρασί, καλή παρέα και απογειωνόμαστε ....
> _"Επτάνησος" - "Δήλος"
> "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" - "Bari Express"
> ...



Αντωνη αναμεσα στα παραπανω υπεροχα πλοια βαλε και μια διαδρομη με το Κεφαλληνια για Πατρα-Σαμη-Φισκαρδο-Παξους ακριβως την ιδια εποχη, βαλε και μια γυρα με το Βεργινα, το Ναιας και το Ολυμπια ως ην Κασο-Καρπαθια βαλε και οτι αλλο θες...

----------


## Karolos

_Κάποτε τα μεσημέρια άξιζαν πιό πολύ όταν είσουν στό λιμάνι._
Πάρος 1989 από το Μαγαλόχαρη, όταν εφτανε έως τήν Σαντορίνη από τήν Τήνο.

sc._ (20).jpg

*Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τούς λάτρεις του θέματος.*

----------


## vinman

Eντάξει...παραιτούμαι...είμαι και γέρος άνθρωπος... :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κάρολε... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι μια φωτογραφια που καποτε πιστευα οτι θα δω. Τελικα την εδειξε ο βομβαρδιστης Καρολος. Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Eντάξει...παραιτούμαι...είμαι και γέρος άνθρωπος...
> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κάρολε...


*Είσαι πιό γέρος από εμένα;;;
*

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία μόνο του να τό απολαύσετε !!!!!!
_
sc._ (17).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τι βόμβα είναι αυτή μεσημεριάτικα Κάρολε???Απίστευτο πραγματικά αρχείο!!
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ που το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με κοσμο και στεμα στην πλωρη!!!RESPECT. :Cool:

----------


## nickosps

Εντάξει αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν υπάρχουν! Είναι κορυφαίες! Πραγματικά άλλες εποχές!

----------


## Karolos

Με κοσμο και στεμα στην πλωρη !!!

_Εδώ φαίνεται καλλίτερα ;
_ 
sc._ (33).jpg

_Aφιερωμένη στους, Captain_Nionios, Nissos Mykonos, vinman και φυσικά στόν Roi Baudoin_

----------


## vinman

Νοιώθω σαν να ταξιδεύω και εγώ Κάρολε με την εκπληκτική σου φωτογραφία....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κλεινω το PC, δεν παει αλλο. Οι πυροβολισμοι σου ειναι εξαιρετικοι. Ποσες μνημες θα ξυπνας στο Roi, στο Ναξος στον Haddock. Απειρα μιλια με θεα ην πλωρη η και πανω της...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάρολε δέν έχω λόγια..........τρομερά πράγματα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

:shock::shock::shock:.............................  ....................

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kάρολε οι φωτογραφίες σου πραγματικά δεν σχολιάζονται!!Κάθομαι και χαζεύω την τελευταία φωτογραφία σου εδώ και πολλά λεπτά και θαυμάζω τις υπέροχες γραμμές της πλώρης του!!!
Είναι τιμή μου να μου αφιερώνουν μία φωτογραφία του θρύλου της Ακτοπλοΐας μας σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! *

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανες φωτογραφιες απο εναν απιθανο C. Kαρολο!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο συνήθης ύποπτος, μετρ των λαχταριστών λιχουδιών ΞΑΝΑΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ με ένα ακόμα πολύ καλό μεζέ από το πεδίο μάχης της Παροικιάς. Να 'σαι καλά Κάρολε και εύχομαι να βρίσκεις πάντα τέτοια μεζεδάκια για να μας φτιάχνεις την διάθεση.  :Smile: 

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία της πρώρας του GE πέρα το ότι είναι ιστορική είναι πολύ σημαντική για μένα, για ένα ακόμα λόγο. Έχω ζήσει παρόμοιες συγκινήσεις πάνω στις λάντζες της διαδρομής Κριός-Μαρτσέλο από το 1982 μέχρι το 1994. Εκατοντάδες φορές, κάθε καλοκαίρι, κάναμε σλάλομ μέσα από αυτές τις πλώρες και τις καδένες τους.

Αυτές οι λάντζες ξεκινούσαν ανατολικά της κεντρικής προβλήτας και τσαλαβουτούσαν στα απόνερα των ρεμέτζων. Απίθανες συγκινήσεις! Οι λεμβούχοι πραγματικά περνούσαν στον πόντο από τις καδένες και τα προπελίδια που έπεφταν κάθε μεσημέρι στην Παροικιά. Ψημένοι από τον ήλιο των Κυκλάδων, καθόμασταν στις κουπαστές των λέμβων και βάζαμε πλώρη για Κριό-Μαρτσέλο-Αγ.Φωκά. Στο δρόμο μας κροσάραμε όλη την κομπανία της ακτοπλοΐας του 1980. Πραγματικά, νιώθαμε ότι συμμετείχαμε σ' ένα παιχνίδι ελιγμών με φυσικά εμπόδια τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία που σφύριζαν. Οι καϊκτσήδες ανταπέδιδαν στις μπουρούδες με χαιρετούρες. Και δώσ' του σλάλομ ανάμεσα στις πλώρες του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και του ΝΑΞΟΣ.

Μεσημεριανό ξαραθύμιο από μια Παροικιά που τη στόλιζαν βαπόρια.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε Κάρολε πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ απο καρδιάς γιατί μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες σου μου ξυπνάς μνήμες και εικόνες που μετα βίας θυμάμαι κάποιες απο αυτές.. παρ' όλα αυτά ακόμα και τα λίγα που θυμάμαι με κάνουν να πιστεύω πως τελικά άξιζε η προσπάθεια να σωθεί και ήρθες εσύ με τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες σου να μου το επιβεβαιωσεις..
Είναι ότι ομορφότερο έχω δεί..
Και πάλι να είσαι καλά και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηταν θεμα χρονου για τον C. Καρολο να <πυροβολει> με ολα αυτα που εχει τραβηξει τοσα χρονια.Απιθανα πραγματα, μοναδικες στιγμες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΟΝΤΟΥΕΝ ή στα ελληνικα GEORGIOS EXPRESS.
Με την νεα του πλωρη, μετα το ατυχημα στην φολεγανδρο.

negatives (305).jpg

Για τους C.Καρολος και giorgos.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΒΑΣΙΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΟΝΤΟΥΕΝ ή στα ελληνικα GEORGIOS EXPRESS.
> Με την νεα του πλωρη, μετα το ατυχημα στην φολεγανδρο.
> 
> negatives (305).jpg
> 
> Για τους C.Καρολος και giorgos.......


Δωσε φιλε Ben και τρελανε μας! :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Ben, είχε φάει και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ την πλώρη του στη Φολεγανδρο; Εγώ θυμάμαι το BARI με καπετάνιο το Ριρή.

----------


## Fanouris

Ναι την εχει φαει και ο Γιωργακης με τον πινελο  :Wink:

----------


## captain

Απίστευτα πράγματα :shock::shock::shock:...εδώ μέσα...Μπράβο σε όλους!!! Μεγάλο πράγμα να ανοίγεις το PC και να ταξιδεύεις πίσω από ένα γραφείο, σε εποχές που νιώθεις ότι μόνο στο μυαλό σου υπάρχουν...Σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς για το ξύπνημα όλων αυτών των αναμνήσεων...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tην πλωρη, απο την ισαλο περιπου και πανω, την ειχαν φτιαξει στο νεωριον.Μαλιστα συνδρομητικο μηνιαιο περιοδικο που το ονομα του αρχιζει απο ΑΡ και τελειωνει σε ΓΩ ειχε βαλει και φωτο με τα σταδια των εργασιων

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Φιλε ben αν και φολεγανδριτης κατι εχω ακουστα αλα οχι πολλα πραγματα.. για κατατοπισε μας λιγο ...?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε γινει το 2000 με πολυ αερα το ειχε παρει ο καιρος κ επεσε με την πλωρη σε κατι βραχια...δεν πηρε νερα!σε 1βδομαδα ξαναξεκινησε τα ενδοκυκλικα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει είναι μοναδικές.
Φωτογραφίες και με την παλιά και με την καινούρια πλώρη.
Φωτογραφίες πριν από την κατάσχεση και μετά την κατάσχεση.
Φωτογραφίες από την εποχή της ακμής, αλλά και από την εποχή της παρακμής.

Να είστε όλοι καλά.

Ας θυμηθούμε και κάποιες ιστορίες από τα παλιά.
Το *1985*, επί πλοιαρχίας του *Μιχάλη του Δεναξά*, το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* έχασε τον καταπέλτη του μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της *Νάξου*.
Η απώλεια πρέπει να σημειώθηκε σε εξαιρετικά αντίξοες συνθήκες.

Το *1989* στην *Πάρο*, ο καινούριος καταπέλτης του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* πρωταγωνιστεί σ' ένα ασυνήθιστο συμβάν.

Κατά την διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, ο καταπέλτης "τρυπά", κυριολεκτικά, την λαμαρίνα του *"Golden Vergina".*
Όλοι παρακολουθούν έκπληκτοι.
Τα slalom και οι ταρζανιές των πλοίων στην Πάρο, μερικές φορές είχαν και τα απρόοπτά τους ...

Το συμβάν πρέπει να σημειώθηκε την *Τετάρτη 23 Αυγούστου 1989.*

Την επόμενη ημέρα στην *"Ελευθεροτυπία"* δημοσιεύτηκε η παρακάτω φωτογραφία με την χαρακτηριστική λεζάντα:
_"Με κομμένη την ανάσα παρακολουθούν από την προβλήτα το θανάσιμο "αγκάλιασμα" των πλοίων."
_
Το απόκομμα της εφημερίδας κρατήθηκε από τον *Jolly Roger.*
Ένα τεράστιο αρχείο από φωτογραφίες, δρομολόγια, χρόνοι κατάπλου-απόπλου, αποκόμματα εφημερίδων.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Κάρολο, τον giorgos ...., τον Django, τον Haddok, τον Νάξος, τον NAXOS, τον Arne, τον Captain_Nionios και τον Jolly Roger.      

Georgios Express Golden Vegina.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Αμαρτωλό το λιμάνι τής Πάρου.
Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πού το ανακάλυψες αυτό ρε φίλε ;_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λίγη ώρα μετά τη στιγμή που τραβήχτηκε η προηγούμενη φωτογραφία
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...596#post305596

Το *"Golden Vergina"* λαβωμένο από το *"Georgios Express".*
Η ατυχής κατάληξη ενός ρεμέζου στην Παροικιά του Αυγούστου του '89.

Golden Vergina.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Εξόχως αποκαλυπτικές φωτογραφίες Αντώνη μου. Καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο. Το 1989 ίσως ήταν το πιο καυτό καλοκαίρι της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Η Πάρος εκείνες τις μέρες παίζει να είχε 20 αφίξεις σε μια μέρα, ίσως και παραπάνω. Πέφτανε κορμιά στον προβλήτα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Λίγη ώρα μετά τη στιγμή που τραβήχτηκε η προηγούμενη φωτογραφία
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...596#post305596
> 
> Το *"Golden Vergina"* λαβωμένο από το *"Georgios Express".*
> Η ατυχής κατάληξη ενός ρεμέζου στην Παροικιά του Αυγούστου του '89.
> 
> Golden Vergina.jpg


 Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο!!:shock:Την έφαγε για τα καλά ε?

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ μας, θα ειναι χαρουμενος που βλεπει τι υλικο ανεβαζετε....!!!!
Χιλια μπραβο για την μοναδικη, ποιοτικη αλλα και ολο ψυχη, δουλεια ολων σας...!!!!

Παντα τετοια!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Καλά που μας το θύμισε ο Roi και ο Jolly Roger. Η παραπάνω φώτο σε καλύτερη ποιότητα. 



© Photo by G. Kontos

Τον καιρό εκείνο, τέλη του 1980, οι υπερσύγχρονες λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις της Παροικιάς διευκόλυναν τη ζωή σε πολλά πλοία και πληρώματα με το first-come, first-served ρεμέτζων. Με 3 θέσεις πρυμνοδέτησης και 1 πλαγιοδέτησης και δεκάδες αφιξοαναχωρήσεις καθημερινά ήταν επόμενο να σφιχταγκαλιαστούν τα βαπόρια στο παραπάνω συμβάν. Πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας που είναι φυσικά αδύνατον να γραφτούν σε αυτές τις λίγες αράδες.

Στο κεφάλι, στη Νο2 πρυμνοδετούσε το πλοίο που περνούσε πρώτο τη Σπίθα. Ουκ ολίγες φορές, αν είχε καιρό, αν δεν καλούσαν οι κάβοι, αν άγκυρα είχε ξεσύρει, ή για χίλιους άλλους λόγους, το βαπόρι έπιανε και τις δύο θέσεις στο κεφάλι. Στην πρώτη φώτο του Roi φαίνεται το Βεργίνα να έχει πιάσει τη 2 και την 3.

Έτσι με δεμένο βαπόρι στη 2, οι θέσεις 3 (κεφάλι) και 4 (γαρμπής) ζόριζαν τα πράγματα για τα πληρώματα. Η μανούβρα ήταν δύσκολη με ρίσκο και σχεδόν αδύνατη με βοργιαδούρα. Ειδικά τη θέση του γαρμπή προσπαθούσαν να την αποφύγουν οι πάντες όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Πέρα από τη νοσταλγία, εκείνη την εποχή τα πληρώματα και τα πλοία έφταναν στα όρια τους. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Παροικιά του 1989 συνυπήρχαν, οι κόντρες, οι πιέσεις πρακτόρων και αφεντικών, το άγχος της καθυστέρησης, η απουσία συντονισμού αφιξοαναχωρήσεων και ένα κάρο πράγματα. Όλο αυτό το εκρηκτικό κοκτέιλ δημιουργούσε μια τρικυμία εν κρανίω στην οποία βρισκόντουσαν όλοι στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Για να καταλάβετε το μπάχαλο, δείτε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του 1987 (αναδημοσίευση). Το ΠΑΡΟΣ είναι στη 2, το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ στην 3 και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην 4, άντε ίσως και το ΙΟΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στην 1. Δεν νομίζω ότι χωράει κανείς άλλος.

Τα βαπόρια και οι άνθρωποι ισορροπούσαν πάνω σε μια λεπτή γραμμή μερικών μέτρων. Τα ακροβατικά των καπεταναίων ήταν καθημερινή ρουτίνα σ' ένα λιμάνι που δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα και δεν συγχωρούσε ούτε λεπτό καθυστέρησης και ούτε λεπτό για χάσιμο.



© Photo by W.

----------


## Νάξος

Συγνώμη μάγε μου αλλά οι 3 θέσεις πρυμνοδέτησης που αναφέρεις ισχύανε σε συνθήκες που τα βαπόρια ήταν απλά -και θεωρητικά- αγκυροβολημένα. Εννοώ σε συνθήκες προφανώς «χάρτου» και όχι σε πραγματικές, γιατί όταν πλοίο δένει στο λιμάνι μπάζει και βγάζει λαό και φορτίο. 

Όταν λοιπόν 2 μόνο βαπόρια δένανε στην Παροικιά την ίδια χρονική στιγμή και βγάζανε το καθένα καμιά 50αριά ή 100αριά ΙΧ και λίγα φορτηγά* πάνω στον ντόκο γινότανε το έλα λα μέην. ¶ν συνυπολογίσεις επιβάτες, επισκέπτες, αχθοφόρους, γκρούβαλους, τρίκυκλα (κάποια έπρεπε να φορτώσουν τον Περιοδικό Τύπο και το ταχυδρομείο από τον Πειραιά) και όλους τους παρατρεχάμενους, το λιμάνι με το ζόρι εξυπηρετούσε δύο πλοία αξιοπρεπώς. Τα μποτιλιαρίσματα στην Παροικιά θα τα ζήλευε η Πλατεία Βάθη και η Πατησίων. 

*Εδώ ανοίγω μια παρένθεση. Θυμόμαστε οι παλαιότεροι την κρατική διαφήμιση για την προστασία των δασών την δεκαετία του 80; «Ένα σπίρτο αρκεί να φέρει την καταστροφή»;;  Έτσι λοιπόν ένα φορτηγό μπορούσε να τα κάνει όλα φίρδην μίγδην στην Παροικιά. Φανταστείτε ένα τριαξονικό με προορισμό τη Νάξο σε ένα πλοίο υπερφορτωμένο από ΙΧ που ρίχνει καταπέλτη πρώτα στην Πάρο, όπως είναι το συνηθισμένο. Πέφτει ο καταπέλτης, βγαίνουν κανα-δυό ΙΧ, βγαίνει και η νταλίκα που κάνει κάτι τσιριτσάτζουλες στο ντόκο, βγαίνουν και τα υπόλοιπα ΙΧ από το γκαράζ, μπαίνουνε τα ΙΧ που είναι να μπούνε, τα οποία λόγω της παρκαρισμένης νταλίκας στο ντόκο κάνουνε σλάλομ, μετά κωλώνει και η νταλίκα και μπαίνει στο πλοίο, επιβάτες, οδηγοί, αξιωματικοί, λιμενοφύλακες, φωνές, βρισιές, φάσκελα, μία αντράλα να γίνεται. Αυτά τα ωραία αποτύπωσε η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο μάγος πρόσφατα.

Κλείνω την παρένθεση με τον ρόλο των φορτηγών στη δημιουργία αλαλούμ και επανέρχομαι στο λιμάνι αυτό καθεαυτό. Το δε παράδοξο με το λιμάνι της Πάρου είναι ότι ενώ θεωρητικά προφυλάσσεται από το βοριά (κοτζάμ λόφοι στέκουν πέρα στην πάνω μεριά του λιμανιού) στην πράξη αποδεικνύεται ξέφραγο αμπέλι για την ατίθαση κατσίκα που ακούει στο όνομα τραμουντάνα. Μέσα στο λιμάνι αναπτύσσονται ρεύματα ολκής που σε πάνε και σε φέρνουν με τρόπο επικίνδυνα υπνήλιο. Λιμάνι για δύο με τα χίλια ζόρια και από απόψεως ναυαιπλοΐας.

Βέβαια, το να φταίει το «κακό λιμάνι» για ατυχήματα σαν αυτά των φωτογραφιών που ανέβασαν οι Ρουά και μάγος ή για άλλα χειρότερα, όπως το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδώνα είναι φθηνές δικαιολογίες. Όταν πλακώνει μπούγιο στο λιμάνι ο καλός ο καπετάνιος γράφει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι τις πιέσεις των αφεντικών και παρκάρει αρόδου έξω από την Σπίθα για να μη ρισκάρει ούτε 1 στο μύριο τη ζωή ή την ακεραιότητα των επιβατών και του πληρώματος. Γιατί σε τελική ανάλυση καλός καπετάνιος δεν είναι μόνο αυτός που παρκάρει το πλοίο στον μώλο σαν βέσπα, αλλά εκείνος που δεν διακινδυνεύει ζωές πρωτίστως και περιουσίες δευτερευόντως. Από τύχη πάντως δεν είχαμε κάποιο ατύχημα.

----------


## giorgos....

*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  εν πλώ....*

σάρωση0017.jpg

*photo Jolly Roger*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη η φωτο σου giorgos......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Γιώργο,_ σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.

Ο μύθος του _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ παραμένει ολοζώντανος.
Όλες αυτές οι όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσαμε σ' αυτά τα καταστρώματα δεν πρόκειται να ξεχαστούν ποτέ.

Παραφράζοντας τα λόγια του _Γιώργου Σεφέρη_ θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι οι ψυχές μας σ' αυτά τα καταστρώματα βρήκαν αρκετά από όσα αναζητούσαν.

_Keep "Georgios Express" sailing in our dreams_

----------


## Karolos

_Καταπληκτιή φωτογραφία μπράβο,_ _giorgos_

----------


## Karolos

img079.jpg

_Πλώρη με τα όλα της, στήν Πάρο λίγο πρίν το τέλος._

----------


## giorgos....

πλωράκλα....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν σε ξεχνω..._

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.jpg
_Φωτογραφια παλιος καλος φιλος καραβολατρης_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΤΟΥ ROI BAUDOIN ΤΟΥ 1968

Σκηνες απο φιλμ του 1968 που εγινε απο την British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201

Μαζι με το  *Roi Baudoin* βλεπουμε και το *Princesse Astrid* (μετα το 1983 *Bari Express*) και  το *Koningin Fabiola* (στην Ελλαδα *Lydia*)

RB1.jpeg
RB2.jpeg
RB3.jpeg

----------


## giorgos....

πλάκα κάνεις φίλε Νικόλα.... τί κανονιά ήταν αυτή???? άντε να δουλέψεις τώρα. φφφφφφ.. :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  νά σαι καλά.

----------


## Karolos

_Εγώ έχω κόψει από τα Χριστούγεννα το τσιγάρο.
Γιατί ρε φίλε Nicholas Peppas  θέλεις να με κάνεις να αρχίσω το κάπνισμα ;_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά ονειρικές στιγμές από το Βέλγιο του 1968.

Η "Πριγκίπισσα" και ο "Βασιλιάς" μοιάζουν να ξαναζωντανεύουν και να σαλπάρουν ξανά.
Σαν να ήταν χθες ...

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νασαστε ολοι καλα. Το πλοιο αυτο το εμαθα περισσοτερο απο εσας μια και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα αφου εφυγα για το εξωτερικο. Αλλα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και λυπαμαι που χαθηκε τοσο αδοξα... Οντας στο εξωτερικο δεν παρακολουθησα γιατι ο Βεντουρης εχασε τοσα ωραια πλοια

----------


## noiz

yparxei kammia fwto tou apo kimwlo?????? :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΤΟΥ ROI BAUDOIN ΤΟΥ 1968
> 
> Σκηνες απο φιλμ του 1968 που εγινε απο την British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72201
> 
> Μαζι με το  *Roi Baudoin* βλεπουμε και το *Princesse Astrid* (μετα το 1983 *Bari Express*) και  το *Koningin Fabiola* (στην Ελλαδα *Lydia*)
> 
> RB1.jpeg
> RB2.jpeg
> RB3.jpeg



*Roi Baudoin  στην Οστανδη....  Ποσες φωτογραφιες για το καλο αυτο πλοιο

*Ostende.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ!!!Θησαυρος φιλε μου!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φαινεται οτι μονο ο πραγματικα φανατικος των ιστορικων πλοιων Nicholas Peppas θυματε αυτο το βελγικο σκαρι μετα απο τους τονους μελανιου και δακρυων που χυθηκαν για αυτο απο αλλους καλους φιλους καραβολατρες.

GEORGIOS EXPRESS στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 2000 στη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη.Δεκα χρονια μετα ξαναβγηκε απο το νερο αλλα αυτη τη φορα οριστικα....
Για ολους τους φιλους του αδικοχαμενου αυτο ομορφου βελγικου σκαριου (πατριοτακι) και βεβαια τον ομονυμο χρηστη ROI BAUDOIN που ηγηθηκε της μεγαλης προσπαθειας δια την διασωσην του ιστορικου αυτο σκαριου των κυκλαδων

scans (59).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> GEORGIOS EXPRESS στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 2000 στη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη.Δεκα χρονια μετα ξαναβγηκε απο το νερο αλλα αυτη τη φορα οριστικα....
> Για ολους τους φιλους του αδικοχαμενου αυτο ομορφου βελγικου σκαριου (πατριοτακι) και βεβαια τον ομονυμο χρηστη ROI BAUDOIN που ηγηθηκε της μεγαλης προσπαθειας δια την διασωσην του ιστορικου αυτο σκαριου των κυκλαδων
> 
> scans (59).jpg



Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με πολλες λεπτομεριες που ειχα ξεχασει... Τι πλοιο!!!

----------


## nikolas200

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον BEN BRUCE για τις καταπληκτικές του φωτογραφίες

----------


## giorgos....

> Φαινεται οτι μονο ο πραγματικα φανατικος των ιστορικων πλοιων Nicholas Peppas θυματε αυτο το βελγικο σκαρι μετα απο τους τονους μελανιου και δακρυων που χυθηκαν για αυτο απο αλλους καλους φιλους καραβολατρες.
> 
> GEORGIOS EXPRESS στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 2000 στη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη.Δεκα χρονια μετα ξαναβγηκε απο το νερο αλλα αυτη τη φορα οριστικα....
> Για ολους τους φιλους του αδικοχαμενου αυτο ομορφου βελγικου σκαριου (πατριοτακι) και βεβαια τον ομονυμο χρηστη ROI BAUDOIN που ηγηθηκε της μεγαλης προσπαθειας δια την διασωσην του ιστορικου αυτο σκαριου των κυκλαδων
> 
> scans (59).jpg


 Έλεος ρε Κώστα. 2 χρόνια δεν βοήθησες στο ελάχιστο γι'αυτή την προσπάθεια,-όσες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας κι αν είχε- Αυτό είναι δικαίωμα σου και δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω. Αυτό που με εξοργίζει όμως είναι το οτι όσες φορές βγήκες να γράψεις κάτι, αυτό είχε πάντα μέσα ειρωνία ή κοροιδία.. Να σου θυμήσω την φράση "ιερά πανύγηρις υπέρ διασώσεως"? Ήμαρτον πιά. Δέν ήθελες να βοηθήσεις, μήν το κάνεις, μήν ειρωνεύεσαι όμως..
Το θέμα είναι τι έχεις στην καρδιά σου και όχι τί φωτογραφίες ή βίντεο ανεβάζεις στο ίντερνετ.. (δεν αναφέρομαι φυσικά στον Νικόλα με τα σπάνια ντοκουμέντα του). ειδικά εσύ θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις καλά αλλα μάλλον ξεχνάς. Και ξέρεις, πολλές φορές καλύτερα αυτό που νιώθεις να μην το βγάζεις προς τα έξω γιατί στο τέλος σε λένε και τρελό.. (και αναφέρομαι σε μένα..)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όσα ανεβάζετε για το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές".*

Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* θα το έχουμε για πάντα μέσα στην καρδιά μας, όπως αναφέρει και ο Γιώργος παραπάνω.

Και ο μύθος του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* καλά κρατεί.
Να σε διαβεβαιώσουμε *BEN BRUCE* ότι το καράβι αυτό δεν θα το ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.

Το θυμόμαστε να ταξιδεύει περήφανο στα νερά του Αιγαίου από το Ιούλιο του 1983 έως τον Οκτώβριο του 1995.

Το θυμόμαστε να βολοδέρνει παροπλισμένο από τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 έως τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999.

Το θυμόμαστε να ταξιδεύει σε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια από τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 έως τον Οκτώβριο του 2000.

Το θυμόμαστε παροπλισμένο στο Κερατσίνι και στη Ελευσίνα από τον Οκτώβριο του 1999 έως τον Μάρτιο του 2009.
Το έχουμε για πάντα στην καρδιά μας.


Μια φωτογραφία του *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στον Πειραιά την άνοιξη του *1996*, περιτρυγισμένο από τα υπόλοιπα παροπλισμένα πλοία της *Ventouris Sea Lines*. Δίπλα στον *"Απόλλωνα*", μοιάζει σαν το μικρό του αδελφάκι.


*Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σ' αυτόν που πραγματικά ηγήθηκε της προσπάθειας για τη διάσωσή του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".*
Προσωπικά είχα απλά την τιμή και τη χαρά να συμμετέχω σε αυτήν την όμορφη προσπάθεια.
Τουλάχιστον, προσπαθήσαμε για κάτι καλύτερο .....

GEORGIOS EXPRESS 120.jpg

----------


## Harry14

Το βαπορι δεν το ειδα ποτε μου. Μονο απο φωτογραφιες και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν ενα ωραιο σκαρι μιας υπεροχης εποχης της ακτοπλοιας μας που δυστυχως δεν προβαλα. Τοτε που τα βαπορια σφυραγαν στα νησια οτι ωρα και να ναι και οι κατοικοι εβγαιναν να τα υποδεχτουν χειμωνα καλοκαιρι. Τοτε που το ταξιδι με καραβι σημαινε περατζαδες στα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα και κολατσο απο το σπιτι οχι εσπρεσσο και μαχη για μια θεση στο μοναδικο σαλονι μεσα στη βαβουρα. Θα ηθελα να μπορουσα να ζουσα λιγο απο εκεινες τις εποχες αλλα δυστυχως ειμαστε στο 2010 και το παρελθον ειναι απλα για να θυμομαστε. Οταν ειδα για πρωτη φορα την προσπαθεια για διασωση του πλοιου παραξενευτηκα. Δεν ηταν το πρωτο βαπορι που θα εφευγε για παντα απο τις θαλασσες μας ουτε το τελευταιο. Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι αυτο το βαπορι συγκεκριμενα και οχι ενα αλλο. Δε λεω θα μου αρεσε πολυ να γινοταν πλωτο μουσειο αλλα επειδη για μας το πλοιο αυτο και καθε πλοιο εχει μια καποια συναισθηματικη αξια δεν σημαινει οτι εχει και αντικειμενικη. Τελος νομιζω οχι αδικα αναρρωτιεμαι ποιος θα αναλαμβανε το κοστος αγορας επισκευης και συντηρησης του; Το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο μηπως με τα τοσα χρεη του;

----------


## Karolos

_Είχε και μία πλώρη, σπαθάτη.................__δείτε εδώ._ 0049.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ δεν εχει δημοσιευθει...

Εκτος απο το αγαπητο μας πλοιο *Roi Baudoin*, βλεπουμε και: 

το *Compiegne* που εγινε το *Ionian Glory* του Στριντζη, 
το *Free Enterprise*  που εγινε το  *Κιμωλος* και 
το *Dover* που εγινε το *Earl Siward


*ships.jpg



1.jpg
2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια αυτα που ψαχνετε και βαζετε nicholas peppas, για αυτο το ιστορικο πλοιο που δυστυχως δεν διεσωθει απο την φλογα του τουρκου διαλυτη.

toujours en navigant

GEORGIOS EXPRESS........

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τον Ιούλιο του 1983 ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του.
Σύμφωνα με όσα μας έχουν πει παλιοί φίλοι καραβολάτρες, το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου πρέπει να έγινε στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων. Ήταν ημέρα Σάββατο, στα τέλη του Ιουλίου, και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" αντικατέστησε το "Κίμωλος" που είχε ακινητοποιηθεί λόγω βλάβης.

Από τότε πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια.
Το πλοίο, πια, δεν υπάρχει.
Αλλά, ο μύθος του ζει και βασιλεύει.

Η ζωή προχωρά, ο χρόνος κυλάει.
Οι μνήμες, όμως, δεν ξεχνιούνται.

Η ωραιότερη μπαλάντα της αλμυρής θάλασσας 
ακούστηκε μια ζεστή νύχτα του Ιουλίου στο πρυμνιό deck του πλοίου.
Έμοιαζε σαν να βγαίνει μέσα από τη θάλασσα.

O Hugo Pratt στο πλοίο αυτό συνάντησε κάποτε το είδωλό του. Έλεγε σε όλους ότι το αναζητούσε σε όλη του τη ζωή.

Ο Μαραμπού στο πλοίο αυτό συνάντησε τον πειρατή, τον γητευτή, τον απελάτη.

_Οι ωραιότερες ιστορίες του κόσμου δεν έχουν τέλος.
Η ιστορία του "Roi Baudouin" δεν έχει τέλος..._ 

_Αντινομία_
 _Νίκου Καββαδία
_ 
_ Ο έρωτάς σου μιά πληγή και τρείς κραυγές .

Στα κόντρα σκούζει ο μακαράς καθώς τεζάρει.
Θαλασσοκόρη του βυθού – χίλιες οργιές-
του Ποσειδώνα εγώ σε κέρδισα στο ζάρι ._ 
 
_Και σΆ έριξα σΆ ένα βιβάρι σκοτεινό
που στέγνωσε και ξανεμίστηκε το αλάτι .
Μα εσύ προσμένεις απΆ το δίκαιον ουρανό
το στεριανό, το γητευτή, τον απελάτη .

Όταν θα σμίξεις μέ το φώς που σε βολεί
και θα χαθείς μέσα σέ διάφανη αμφιλύκη
πάνω σέ πράσινο πετούμενο χαλί ,
θα μείνει ο ναύτης να μετρά τό άσπρο χαλίκι .
_ 
*Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους*

_Corto Maltese_
_Νίκο Καββαδία
Jolly Roger
Roi Baudouin_ 


Το πλοίο ξεμακραίνει από το λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου.


Georgios Express in Sifnos.jpg

 To "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και η Αγία Αικατερίνη των Καμαρών.
 
Στη Σίφνο.jpg

 Once upon a time in Serifos Port ...
 
GEORGIOS EXPRESS IN SERIFOS 10.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη μου θελω μια διηγηση σου απο ενα ταξιδι σου με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, ενα ιδιαιτερο ταξιδι που να θυμασαι εντονα. Αν περιεχει και καποια δυσκολια η φουρτουνα ακομα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γεωργιος Εξπρες....
Τα αλλα αδελφια του πανω κατω εχουν βρει την ροτα τους..
Αυτο μονο περιμενει...
Τα 30 χρονια στην πλατη του και η οχι πολυ καλη του δυνατοτητα για εμπορικη εκμεταλευση το εχουν αφησει μονο.
Τα σεναρια απειρα τοτε.Διαβαζαμε στις εφημεριδες(α).Το παιρνει ο ταδε ο δεινα.Τελικα κατεληξε εκει που επρεπε και ταξιδεψε ξανα με τους ανθρωπους που ηξεραν τα χουγια του , που το ηξεραν απο παλια.

Μια φωτο 1000 λεξεις...

17-2-2010 (80).jpg 

<Η περηφανια ειναι το να αγνοει ενα σαπιο πτωμα μεδουσας την χαμενη μυρουδια των γιασεμιων>





Daniel Pielerman

Ειδικα αφειρωμενο σε αυτους που το αγαπησαν ξεχωριστα.....

Την jolly Roger
Toν roi baudoin
Ton giorgos...

TOUJOURS EN NAVIGANT

GEORGIOS EXPRESS.......+

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε Κωστα...
Μας γυρνας πολλα χρονια πισω με καθε τετοιο ποσταρισμα που κανεις...
Μας θυμηζεις λιγο απο την ιστορια μας που κοντευουμε να την ξεχασουμε...
Σου αξιζουν χιλια μπραβο για το καταπληκτικο αρχειο σου... :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Η Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του Ben Bruce αντλει το καλος  αυτο απο την λαμψη και την ομορφια   αυτου του     υπεροχου σκαριου.   Ειναι καιρος τωρα που  εχει παρει   την θεση του μεσα στην καρδια μας, για  ολους τους καραβολατρες που ξεχειλιζουν απο συναισθημα το Γεωργιος Εξπρες     ζει και θα ζει για παντα!  Εμεις   το αναζητουμε  συχνα και   το  συνανταμε στο λιμανι των αναμνησεων μας επιβιβαζομαστε σε αυτο  σηκωνουμε αγκυρες  και  αριβαρουμε προσω ολοταχως χαρασσοντας  ροτα στο ονειρο..._

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά εγώ έχω μία απορία όσον αφορά την ημέρα που έφυγε από την Ελλάδα:
*Εφόσον δεν δουλέυαν οι μηχανές και οι ηλεκτρομηχανές πώς έγινε η πόντιση της άγκυρας και το κλείσιμο του καταπάλτη??*Και γενικά σε όλα τα παρόπλισμένα που δεν είναι σε κατάσταση να δουλέψουν τα μηχανήματα με ποιόν τρόπο γίνονται αυτά??
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιος είπε ότι δεν δούλευε ηλεκτρομηχανή? 
Και αν δε δούλευε θα έδωσε ρεύμα σε ένα πίνακα το Ρ/Κ

----------


## opelmanos

> Ποιος είπε ότι δεν δούλευε ηλεκτρομηχανή? 
> Και αν δε δούλευε θα έδωσε ρεύμα σε ένα πίνακα το Ρ/Κ


 Γίνεται αυτό ???

----------


## sylver23

Βρε μάνο αφου στο λέει οτι γίνεται..

----------


## nikolas200

Mπράβο παιδιά. Καταπληκτικό μίνι αφιέρωμα στο Γεώργιος. Να είστε καλα όλοι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα χρόνο πριν είχα γράψει το παρακάτω μήνυμα

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%DD%F2&page=87

Το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές" * έρχεται με το ανάποδα για να δέσει.
Είναι *Σάββατο απόγευμα, 5 Αυγούστου 1995.*
Κάνει πολύ ζέστη και το μουράγιο είναι γεμάτο από κόσμο που περιμένει το  πλοίο.
Η κοπέλα που στέκεται μπροστά φορά ένα πολύ ωραίο κοκκαλάκι στα μαλιά.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία τραβάμε το πλοίο, μαζί με τα μαλλιά της κοπέλας  (κατά λάθος).

georgiosexpress.jpg

 Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία αποτυπώνεται μόνο το υπέροχο κοκκαλάκι της κοπέλας.
Ήταν όμορφο το κοκκαλάκι και έδενε τόσο ωραία με την μαγική εικόνα του  πλοίου εκείνο το απόγευμα....  
Όλα αυτά θα θυμίζουν για πάντα το τελευταίο ταξίδι μας με το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ από Πειραιά.

Ricordare.jpg

Θα χρειαστεί να περάσουν 40 τόσοι μήνες για να ξαναταξιδέψουμε με το _"Γεώργιος"._
Φλεβάρη του 1999 βάζουμε, λοιπόν, ρότα για τη Σύρα.
Φθάνουμε το μεσημέρι στη Σύρα με το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" και περιμένουμε να φανεί το πλοίο.

Έχει πια για τα καλά νυχτώσει.
Πίνουμε καφέ στο γνωστό καφέ της παραλίας.
Το πλοίο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης με όλα τα φώτα του αναμένα.
Ναι, ήταν αλήθεια.
Έπειτα από 3, 5 χρόνια παροπλισμού το πλοίο ξαναταξίδευε.
Έπειτα από λίγο το φωτογραφήσαμε αραγμένο στην προβλήτα.
Το άλλο πρωΐ ξεκινήσαμε για τη Νάξο.
Το αίσθημα ήταν παράξενο, αλλά πραγματικά τόσο όμορφο.

ΓΕΏΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΈΣ ΣΥΡΟΣ.jpg

 Ένας στίχος που θα μπορούσε να τα περιγράψει όλα αυτά θα ήταν:
 
_"Τα όνειρα και οι χαρές παρκάρουνε λαθραία"_


 Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Arne, τον Jolly Roger, τον Django, τον  Haddok, τον giorgos...., τον Nikosnasia, τον Giovanaut, τον Α. molos,  τον seaways_lover, τον Captain_Nionios, τον Έσπερο, τον proussos, τον thanassis 89, τον Νάξος, τον NAXOS
 και τον Rocinante.
 
_Special dedicated to Arne and the other friends._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η μπαλαντα της αρμυρας απο τον μεγαλο ιστορικο της ραφηνας roi baudoin
Η κοπελα με το κοκαλακι στα μαλια (λλ) ισως δεν ξερει την τραγικη ιστορια του γεωργιος.
Αντιδρα οπως καθε ανθρωπος στην αγνοια του για τον θανατο και την αρρωστια.
Δεν ξερει τι θα ακολουθησει.
Ισως αν ηξερε να σκεπτοταν να κανει κατι για να σωθει
Ομως η ανεση της ζωης και η <στρατηγικη του καναπε> θελουν αβουλα οντα που να μην τους νοιαζει το παρελθον αλλα μονο το μη ανατρεπτικο μοντελο της καταναλωσης και της γραμμικης αποσχισης απο τον ομφαλιο λορο της συλληψης και της δημιουργιας
Οχι φιλε roi boudoin.To κοκαλακι στα μαλλια ειναι μια επιφανιακη αντιδραση στην αδυναμια του αφελους αυτου πλασματος να παρει το αεροπλανο για διακοπες.
Το γεωργιος παραλαμβανει αλλη μια επιβατη που το οδηγει στην πολτοποιηση και ισοπεδωση των αξιων <ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ> με ολα τα αλλα πλωτα κατασκευασματα 

<η μεγαλυτερη ανισοτητα ειναι η ισοτητα των ανισων>

.....και μαλλον αυτο εφερε η μοιρα στο Γεωργιος

Στα δυσκολα χρονια του Γεωργιος 1995-1999 που ολοι εμεις σταθηκαμε ορθιοι με την καταθλιψη να χτυπα την πορτα μας,και τα μοντερνα σκαρια να περνουν κεφαλι στην ακτοπλοια , πηγαμε και στις πρεσβειες και καναμε οτι ηταν δυνατο για το ιστορικο αυτο σκαρι

Τον χειμωνα του 1996 με την αβεβαιοτητα να χτυπα την καμπουρα του γερο γιωργη καθησε ενα βραδυ ο πατριωτης του  BEN BRUCE και με το τρεμαμενο φως απο το τζακι σχεδιασε τον Γεωργιο ελευθερο να παλευει με τα κυματα και με τον τροπο του να ξεγελα τον υπουλο βοργια

skitsa (37).jpg

εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενο στην jolly roger στον roi baudoin και στον giorgos....

GEORGIOS EXPRESS

toujours en navigant

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η κοπέλα με το κοκκαλάκι είναι η _Alicia V._, νηπιαγωγός από την Βαλένθια της Ισπανίας που κατοικεί στις Βρυξέλες εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.

Το_ "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_ σε εκείνο το ταξίδι της _5ης Αυγούστου του 1995_ ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο.
Το δρομολόγιο ήταν μεγάλο και περιλάμβανε προσεγγίσεις στα νησιά _Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Ηρακλειά-Κουφονήσι-Αιγειάλη Αμοργού._
Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν προσέγγιζε στην Σχοινούσα, μιας και τότε έφτιαχναν το μώλο.
Θυμάμαι ένα καΐκι να έρχεται να παραλαμβάνει τους επιβάτες για τη Σχοινούσα.

Μέχρι τη Μύκονο το πλοίο ήταν φίσκα.
Έπειτα ο κόσμος αραίωσε και βρήκαμε ελεύθερο ένα από τα περίφημα παγκάκια στο πάνω deck.
Πολύ κοντά μας καθόταν και η κοπέλα με το κοκκαλάκι στα μαλλιά.
Αυθόρμητα, κάποια στιγμή πιάσαμε την κουβέντα.
Η κοπέλα ήξερε καλά την ιστορία του πλοίου και μας τόνισε το ιδιαίτερα το γεγογός ότι το βαπόρι ήταν βέλγικο.
Δεν αγαπά καθόλου τα αεροπλάνα και προτιμά για τις μετακινήσεις της το πλοίο ή το τραίνο.

Φυσικά, ήταν ένα από τα πρόσωπα που ενημερώθηκαν για την προσπάθεια διάσωσης του πλοίου πριν από δύο χρόνια.

Η _Alicia V._ είναι μια από τις πολλές γνωριμίες που ευτυχήσαμε να κάνουμε στα καταστρώματα του "Γεώργιος".

 Θυμάμαι ότι μας μας έδωσε ένα μικρό βέλγικο νόμισμα του 1 φράγκου.

_Το νόμισμα στην πίσω του όψη είχε 
τον Boudewijn I van Belgi&#235;

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στην Alicia V.

Special dedicated to Alicia V.

_Alicia.JPG
_

_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι πολυ συγκινητικο φιλε ROI BAUDOIN ολα αυτα που μας εξιστορεις
Συγκινητικο που το ονομα σου ειναι ενος μεγαλου βασιλεα, αυτου του βελγιου, που το αγαπημενο μας GEORGIOS EXPRESS ειχε για 18 ολοκληρα χρονια.

roi baudoin.jpg

Αυτος λοιπον ειναι o ROI BAUDOIN μαζι με την βασιλισσα FABIOLA ο θλιμενος βασιλιας που δεν ειδε ποτε διαδοχο.
Εμεις απο το βελγιο παντα τον νοσταλγουμε και παντα τον θυμομαστε για την προσφορα του, σιγαση της φωτιας του διχασμου που καει στο βελγιο απο ιδρυσεως του.
Τον θυμομαστε ομως και στη ελλαδα αφου το αναγλυφο ονομα του δεν εφυγε ποτε απο την πλωρη του γεωργιος .....

ROI BAUDOIN, ROI BAUDOIN, ROI BAUDOIN

τρεις ιστοριες απο δυο διαφορετικα προσωπα και ενα βαπορι με προσωπικοτητα ξετυλιγουν το κουβαρι της ζωης τους εδω στο ναυτιλια και ολοι εμεις απολαμβανουμε αυτο το μαγευτικο ταξιδι.
Μενει μονο η μια πτυχη αυτης της διαχρονικα μεταβαλομενης και αναρχικα δομημενης ιστοριας του συμβολου <ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ> για να μπορεσει να φτασει εκει, στα ορια που η φαντασια εισβαλει στην κουραστικα ανιερη πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια καρτποσταλ του  *Roi Baudoin* αγορασμενη στην Φραγκφουρτη χθες

Roi Baudoin.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο του αγαπητου πλοιου που δεν το ειχαμε ξαναδει προηγουμενως    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVzr04_qY1c

----------


## arne

Find this on internet. The "Roi Baudouin" Dover 1971.

Roi Baudouin Dover 1971.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Arne, check out this one as well. A 1969 photo with the ship going astern.

----------


## arne

Verry nice thanks.... :Wink:

----------


## arne

Coming out soon a DVD film on the history off all Belgian RMT ferry's. 
more info on : http://www.ostendretro.be/
Rgds, Arne

----------


## seaways_lover

It would be a great material, a tribute to these historical vessels. I am looking forward for the distribution. Thank you my friend for the information.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θυμάμαι εαν στις 107 (ζωή να χουν) σελίδες του θέματος το έχουμε ξαναποστάρει, έτσι είπα να το ανεβάσω.
Το "Γεώργιος" στη Μύκονο, παρέα με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ και το 1ο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.

georgios16.jpg 
Πηγή: gettyimages.com

----------


## helatros68

Καλημερα..στην τελευταια φωτο ειναι το Μπαρι.

----------


## hayabusa

> Δεν θυμάμαι εαν στις 107 (ζωή να χουν) σελίδες του θέματος το έχουμε ξαναποστάρει, έτσι είπα να το ανεβάσω.
> Το "Γεώργιος" στη Μύκονο, παρέα με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ και το 1ο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.
> 
> georgios16.jpg 
> Πηγή: gettyimages.com


*καταπληκτική  ! ! !*

----------


## giorgos....

Τί και αν στη φωτογραφία είναι το Μπάρι Εξπρές? η ομορφιά παραμένει ίδια και η φωτογραφία είναι εκπληκτική..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι ειναι υπεροχη ειναι καταπληκτικη.Μπραβο Αρη μπραβο, πω πωωωω.

----------


## helatros68

συγνωμη που σε ενοχλησε το σχολιο μου το οποιο δεν εχει να κανει με το αν η φωτογραφια ειναι ωραια.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Δεν έκανες και κανά τρομερό σχόλιο.την αλήθεια είπες.έτσι κ αλλιώς στη φωτό το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που βλέπουμε είναι το 2ο μιας και προυπήρξε κ το παλιό ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ)

----------


## Ellinis

Mετά το μπέρδεμα που έκανα ανάμεσα στα Γεώργιος και Μπάρι, σκέφτηκα οτι πρέπει να επανορθώσω  :Wink: 

Στο τελευταίο του μουράγιο... 

Image1.jpg

----------


## arne

Have You see this one yet?? The "Roi Baudouin" come for the first time on in Ostend as a brand new ship (1965)

RB 1965 nieuw te Oostende.JPG

----------


## lissos

Τελευταία "αναλαμπή" για σήμερα.
Αφιερώμενη σε όλους χωρίς διακρίσεις...

1998....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Have You see this one yet?? The "Roi Baudouin" come for the first time on in Ostend as a brand new ship (1965)
> 
> RB 1965 nieuw te Oostende.JPG


TRULY E X C E P T I O N A L!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτο ειναι απο την εποχη του πρωτου παροπλισμου οταν εφυγε απο το λιμανι του πειραια μετα το 1996

----------


## lissos

Την συγνώμη μου για την κάκιστη ποιότητα. 
  Ο Γεώργιος έξω από την Πάρο.

----------


## aegina

Yperoxo ploio eixa kanei kapoia taxidia mazi tou...omorfo san delfini tou Aigaiou...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο πλοιο αλλα ο επι 2ετια πλοιαρχος του μας ειπε σε συνεντευξη του σε περιοδικο, οτι ειχε τρωτα σημεια στο ταξιδεμα του που μπρουσαν να το βαλουν σε κινδυνο.Ακομα παρολα τα θρυλουμενα μας ειπε κοντολογις οτι το Απολλο Εξπρες ηταν πιο καλοταξιδο.Δεν νομιζω να μην ηξερε τι ελεγε, ουτε οτι τα λογια του δεν ευσταθουν.Οπως ειπα και σε αλλο θεμα ο θρυλος με την πραξη ισως μερικες φορες ερχονται σε αντιπαραθεση.Αλλωστε τα 3δυμα, που εγιναν 2δυμα προσφατα, ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχει περασει απο τα ελληνικα νερα και κυριως απο πρακτικης πλευρας.Μηπως τα 3δυμα ηταν ΚΑΙ θρυλοι.Ο καιρος θα δειξει

----------


## Ellinis

> Την συγνώμη μου για την κάκιστη ποιότητα. 
> Ο Γεώργιος έξω από την Πάρο.


Mια χαρά είναι η ποιότητα... σε τέτοιες ιστορικές φωτογραφίες η ποιότητα δεν κρίνεται από το νετάρισμα ή ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο αλλά από τα συναισθήματα που προκαλεί!

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε lissos σε ευχαριστούμε όλοι για τις δύο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Μα πάνω απ' όλα σε ευχαριστούμε που θυμάσαι με αγάπη αυτό το σκαρί και δεν το ξεχνάς..
άλλωστε _οι θρύλοι δεν ξεχνιούνται.._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Πολυ ωραιο πλοιο αλλα ο επι 2ετια πλοιαρχος του μας ειπε σε συνεντευξη του σε περιοδικο, οτι ειχε τρωτα σημεια στο ταξιδεμα του που μπρουσαν να το βαλουν σε κινδυνο.Ακομα παρολα τα θρυλουμενα μας ειπε κοντολογις οτι το Απολλο Εξπρες ηταν πιο καλοταξιδο.Δεν νομιζω να μην ηξερε τι ελεγε, ουτε οτι τα λογια του δεν ευσταθουν.Οπως ειπα και σε αλλο θεμα ο θρυλος με την πραξη ισως μερικες φορες ερχονται σε αντιπαραθεση.Αλλωστε τα 3δυμα, που εγιναν 2δυμα προσφατα, ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχει περασει απο τα ελληνικα νερα και κυριως απο πρακτικης πλευρας.Μηπως τα 3δυμα ηταν ΚΑΙ θρυλοι.Ο καιρος θα δειξει


Φίλε Κώστα πιστεύω ότι όπως και ο άνθρωπος γενικότερα έτσι και δημιουργήματα αυτού έχουν τα τρωτά τους σημεία.Εδώ ολόκληρος Αχιλλέας και προδώθηκε από την αχίλλειο πτέρνα :Very Happy: .Η δική μου άποψη είναι πάντως ότι οι Απόλλωνες σαν βαπόρια γενικότερα είναι...ήταν τώρα τί να πω μιας και τα δύο συνεχίζουν η χρυσή τομή για τα νερά μας και για τις γραμμές των Κυκλάδων βεβαίως βεβαίως.Να σου θυμίσω ότι με δευτερόπρυμα είχε αρκετά προβλήματα και το Ναιάς-Γλόλντεν Βεργίνα που ήταν θαλασσοβάπορα από κούνια.

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε ¶ρη έχεις δίκιο. Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές είχε πρόβλημα όταν είχε τον καιρό στη μπάντα. Οι απόλλωνες με τον καιρό δευτερόπρυμα υποφέρουν και καλύτερα να μην είσαι μέσα. Όλα τα πλοία έχουν τα σύν αλλά και τα πλήν τους.. τι να κάνουμε????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλε ¶ρη έχεις δίκιο. Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές είχε πρόβλημα όταν είχε τον καιρό στη μπάντα. Οι απόλλωνες με τον καιρό δευτερόπρυμα υποφέρουν και καλύτερα να μην είσαι μέσα. Όλα τα πλοία έχουν τα σύν αλλά και τα πλήν τους.. τι να κάνουμε????


Eλα μου ντε.

<Ο απολλωνας δεν το συζητω.Το γεωργιος ηθελε μεγαλη προσοχη μην σε παρει δευτεροπρυμα τον καιρο.Αν συνεβαινε αυτο και ειχε θαλασσα, πραγματικα οχι ψιλοπραγματα, ηταν πολυ δυσκολα, σε μπαταριζε.Εκεινο βαστουσε πλωρα, δωσ'του πλωρη.Ο Απολλωνας βαστουσε και παντα, βαστουσε και πλωρη- ιδιως οταν του εβαλλαν και τον βολβο, βαστουσε παντου.Ηταν βαθυ βαπορι απο κατω, ειχε πλατες>

(πηγη Εφοπλιστης τευχος 212 σελις 110 απαντηση στη ερωτηση πιο απο τα δυο ηταν πιο καλοταξιδο)

Αυτα ακριβως μας ειπε ο καπτα σπυρος θηραιος πλοιαρχος που εχει κανει και στα δυο εχοντας την απολυτη ευθυνη διακυβερνησης των πλοιων και πλοιαρχικα οντας στην καλυτερη φαση τις καριερας του με καταξιωση και σεβασμο και απο αλλους πλοιαρχους.Και οχι αραγμενος σε μια καρεκλα στο καταστρωμα  γραφοντας ημερολογια για αγριους και διαφορα αλλα νοστιμα.

----------


## giorgos....

όλα καλά αυτά που μας λέει ο θηραίος αλλά δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους πως *όλα* μα* όλα* τα καράβια υποφέρουν με τον καιρό δευτερόπρυμα. Η καλύτερη για το Γεώργιος ήταν να έχει τον καιρό στη μάσκα. Όμως ένα καράβι δεν γίνεται θρύλος ούτε αγαπιέται με κριτήριο μόνο το ταξίδεμα του. υπάρχουν και άλλα σημαντικά στοιχεία που σε κάνουν να αγαπήσεις ένα πλοίο. Να τα ξεκαθαρίζουμε αυτά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Γεωργιος Εξπρες...στο μεγαλο λιμανι το 1984_
_Georgios Express_1.jpg_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ωραίος ο φίλος Apollon :Very Happy:

----------


## Harry14

> _F/B Γεωργιος Εξπρες...στο μεγαλο λιμανι το 1984_
> _Georgios Express_1.jpg_


 Ε ρε κοσμος στα μπαλκονια!
Ωραιες εποχες... :Sad:

----------


## Karolos

> Ε ρε κοσμος στα μπαλκονια!
> Ωραιες εποχες...


karolos_11_041.jpg_Έτσι να κρέμονται σαν σταφύλια....._ :Cool:

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε καλά φίλοι μου που το θυμάστε....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Γεωργιος Εξπρες...αλλη μια φωτογραφια απο το ομορφο σκαρι στο μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1984_
_Georgios Express.jpg_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπεροχη φωτο!Μου θυμηζεις το τοτες :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> karolos_11_041.jpg_Έτσι να κρέμονται σαν σταφύλια....._


Υπέροχες εποχές φίλε Κάρολε, με τον κόσμο να πηγαίνει σε όλο το πλοίο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ...τοτε που με την παρουσια του ομορφαινε το μεγαλο λιμανι..._
_ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_2.jpg_ 
_ Φωτογραφια  Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON για τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις. :Wink:

----------


## tolaras

roibaudouin_gexp05_2-485x359.jpg 

http://hhvferry.com/blog/?tag=roi-baudouin
εκει υπαρχουν κι αλλεσ τετοιες φωτο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpgΣτα Λεμονάδικα παρέα με το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ. Ξέρω ότι ξύνω πληγές...

----------


## giorgos....

Δεν ξύνεις πληγές φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ.. Ξυπνάς εικόνες και αναμνήσεις για άλλους έντονες, για κάποιους άλλους πιο αμυδρές, αλλά για όλους μοναδικές στιγμές..

----------


## capten4

αναχωρηση,καλοκαιρι 1993....

----------


## giorgos....

Μας διάλυσες τώρα.. Μαγική φωτογραφία..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ     ...ακομη ενα ταξιδι   στα πελαγα των   αναμνησεων...!!! ...εχοντας ροτα στ'ονειρο...!!!   

_Georgios Express AerialPhoto G.Kouroupis.jpg 
_Αεροφωτογραφια Γεωργιος Κουρουπης

_

----------


## samurai

O αδιαφιλονίκητος Bασιλιάς της Παροναξίας στη δεκαετία του 80. ο αιώνιος αντίπαλος του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και το αγαπημένο βαπόρι των παιδικών μου χρόνων. Μπράβο φίλε APOLLON εξαιρετική φωτογραφία. :Fat:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Γεωργιος Εξπρες* την Συρο.

Georgios Express.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ηταν ενα ομορφο πρωινο τον Ιουλιο του 1999 οταν το Γεωργιος Εξπρες γεματο απο φινετσα κι'ομορφια ποζαρε για τον φωτογραφικο μου φακο   στα ηρεμα νερα του λιμανιου της Τηνου

_Georgios Express Tinos 1999_a.jpg

----------


## despo

Και ετσι με την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία σου φίλε T.S.S. Apollon μας ξαναταξείδεψες στο αξέχαστο αυτό πλοίο...

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία από ένα σκαρί που "έγραφε" στο φακό...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανεμορφη πρωινη φωτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Γεωργιος Εξπρες το   πανεμορφο βελγικο σκαρι σε σ'εναν αποπλου λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου φωτογραφημενο απο την Πειραικη το καλοκαιρι του 1994  

_georgios express.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Γεωργιος Εξπρες  στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1995

_Georgios Express Tinos  1995.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας αφήσουμε για λίγο το σήμερα κι ας ταξιδέψουμε στα χρόνια του.... αρόδο! Χρόνια γεμάτα ξενοιασιά, αθωότητα, απλή ομορφιά! Χρόνια όμως και σκληρά με πολλές καθημερινές δυσκολίες, όπως η απλή αποβίβαση στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Αφορμή γι' αυτό το νοερό ταξίδι το λευκό κορμί του Γεώργιος Εξπρές, μια φιγούρα που ξεπροβάλει ευχάριστα στις θύμησες παλιών και στεναχωρεί όσους δεν πρόλαβαν να το ταξιδέψουν! Αρόδο λοιπόν στα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής! Αρόδο στη Σίκινο του 1986 δια χειρός Dominique Godard. 

sikinos_11.jpggeorgios_express_sikinos_1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχες φωτογραφίες από μια εποχή που φαίνεται όσο κοντινή τόσο και μακρινή, ευχαριστούμε!  :Cocksure:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικες και συγκινητικες!!! Απλοτητα, ιδιαιτεροτητα, ομορφια και βεβαια δυσκολια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Γεωργιος Εξπρες    στο λιμανι της Τηνου στις 14 Αυγουστου του 1984  

_GEORGIOS EXPRESS TINOS 14-8-1984.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON με το 19χρονο(!!!) τοτε Γεωργος Εξπρες

----------


## Takerman

Στα 30 του χρόνια το 95.

georgios express 1995.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μοναδικό βαπόρι και καλοτάξιδο. Πανέμορφο, όπως και η φωτογραφία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τοτε εκανε Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο με 17 μιλια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1995 

_1995    GEORGIOS EXPRESS Tinos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1985

_1985 ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  .jpg1985 GEORGIOS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## express adonis

> Ας αφήσουμε για λίγο το σήμερα κι ας ταξιδέψουμε στα χρόνια του.... αρόδο! Χρόνια γεμάτα ξενοιασιά, αθωότητα, απλή ομορφιά! Χρόνια όμως και σκληρά με πολλές καθημερινές δυσκολίες, όπως η απλή αποβίβαση στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Αφορμή γι' αυτό το νοερό ταξίδι το λευκό κορμί του Γεώργιος Εξπρές, μια φιγούρα που ξεπροβάλει ευχάριστα στις θύμησες παλιών και στεναχωρεί όσους δεν πρόλαβαν να το ταξιδέψουν! Αρόδο λοιπόν στα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής! Αρόδο στη Σίκινο του 1986 δια χειρός Dominique Godard. 
> 
> sikinos_11.jpggeorgios_express_sikinos_1.jpg


καλα ενταξει!!!!ψαχνοντας κατι αλλο επεσα πανω εδω...το χα ακουσει αλλα δεν το χα δει ποτε σε εικονα....δηλαδη στα μικρονησια των κυκλαδων αυτη η ιστορια ποτε σταματησε??δεν υπηρχαν ντοκοι τοε η τα πλοια απο πειραια στους υπαρχοντες δεν μπορουσαν να πεσουν??μου εχει πει πατερας φιλου οτι στα κουφονησια με τον πρωτο σκοπελιτη τις μηχανες τις βγαζαν εξω πανω σε καικια ισχυουν??καποιος που γνωριζει θα ταν ωραιο να μας τα θυμισειι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> καλα ενταξει!!!!ψαχνοντας κατι αλλο επεσα πανω εδω...το χα ακουσει αλλα δεν το χα δει ποτε σε εικονα....δηλαδη στα μικρονησια των κυκλαδων αυτη η ιστορια ποτε σταματησε??δεν υπηρχαν ντοκοι τοε η τα πλοια απο πειραια στους υπαρχοντες δεν μπορουσαν να πεσουν??μου εχει πει πατερας φιλου οτι στα κουφονησια με τον πρωτο σκοπελιτη τις μηχανες τις βγαζαν εξω πανω σε καικια ισχυουν??καποιος που γνωριζει θα ταν ωραιο να μας τα θυμισειι...


Σταμάτησε δεκαετία '80.

----------


## giorgos....

Ας ανακινήσουμε λίγο και αυτό το ξεχασμένο θέμα για έναν από τους θρύλους των Κυκλάδων μέσα από το αφιέρωμα του nautilia.gr

*
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (ex- ROI BAUDOIN 1965):   “Ο Βασιλιάς των Κυκλάδων”

Georgios-Express-7-1-1993-Πειραιάς2.jpg
*

----------


## gioros

Αξέχαστο και πάντα επικερο .Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμα και τωρα . Πόσες  λύσεις  θα εχε δώσει στην σημερινή ακτοπλοΐα ?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αξέχαστο και πάντα επικερο .Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμα και τωρα . Πόσες  λύσεις  θα εχε δώσει στην σημερινή ακτοπλοΐα ?


Mην υπερβαλλουμε...Λυσεις σημερα? Τα βαπορια οταν ερθει η ωρα τους πρεπει να "κοβονται" οσο σκληρο και αν ακουγεται...Εδω δεν εχουν σωσει οι χωρες που τα ναυπηγησαν να φανταστει κανεις...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αξέχαστο και πάντα επικερο .Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμα και τωρα . Πόσες  λύσεις  θα εχε δώσει στην σημερινή ακτοπλοΐα ?


Αξέχαστο γιά εμάς τους καραβολάτρες,δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς οι απαιτήσεις του κοινού έχουν. αλλάξει.
Κ εγώ νοσταλγώ το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ κ το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιάδη...

----------


## geokou72a

> Αξέχαστο γιά εμάς τους καραβολάτρες,δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς οι απαιτήσεις του κοινού έχουν. αλλάξει.
> Κ εγώ νοσταλγώ το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ,το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ κ το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιάδη...


 Oταν λες οτι εχουν αλλαξει οι απαιτησεις του κοινου , τι ακριβως εννοεις?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Oταν λες οτι εχουν αλλαξει οι απαιτησεις του κοινου , τι ακριβως εννοεις?


Mα είναι φανερό,σε σύγκριση με παλιότερα ο κόσμος έχει συνηθίσει πλέον στην άνεση,την πολυτέλεια,την ταχύτητα.
Σήμερα δεν θα μπορούσε να σταθεί πχ στη γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ όχι το σπαρτιάτικο ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ με τα 12 μιλάκια του αλλά κ βαπόρια του σχετικά πρόσφατου παρελθόντος.

----------


## threshtox

> Mα είναι φανερό,σε σύγκριση με παλιότερα ο κόσμος έχει συνηθίσει πλέον στην άνεση,την πολυτέλεια,την ταχύτητα.
> Σήμερα δεν θα μπορούσε να σταθεί πχ στη γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ όχι το σπαρτιάτικο ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ με τα 12 μιλάκια του αλλά κ βαπόρια του σχετικά πρόσφατου παρελθόντος.



Αχ φίλε Βϊκτωρα..δε διαφωνώ, αλλά...
..αυτή η άνεση στα μικρά μπλουστάρια και στα απέραντα σαλόνια με τις αεροπορικές στο Χϊος και στο Μύκονος...... :Fatigue:

----------


## roussosf

> Αχ φίλε Βϊκτωρα..δε διαφωνώ, αλλά...
> ..αυτή η άνεση στα μικρά μπλουστάρια και στα απέραντα σαλόνια με τις αεροπορικές στο Χϊος και στο Μύκονος......


Πόσα χίλια δίκια έχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arne

Roi Baudouin leave port of Dover

----------

